# This funny thing landed in my email



## nickel (Mar 14, 2008)

Δεν είναι όλα ξεκαρδιστικά, αλλά μερικά είναι.

You know you're in Cyprus when...

Με ενδιαφέρον _και_ για τους γλωσσολόγους.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 14, 2008)

Συμπέρασμα: Αν πάω στην Κύπρο, να πάρω ταπεράκι, αλλιώς θα μείνω νηστική! Ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνω τι ταΐζουν τον κόσμο εκεί πέρα!


----------



## Philip (Mar 14, 2008)

... and this funny thing keeps landing in my lexilogia screen ...

Ή μεθυσμένος ή σεισμόπληκος θα είναι. Όσο πιο μεγάλο το μήνυμα, τόσο πιο πολύ ζαλίζομαι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2008)

Περίμενα να δω ποιος θα το πει. Είχα αρχίσει να ζαλίζομαι κι εγώ... Καιρός πια να αλλάξει.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Περίμενα να δω ποιος θα το πει. Είχα αρχίσει να ζαλίζομαι κι εγώ... Καιρός πια να αλλάξει.



Θέλετε να σας βρω τον Ψωμ και με στολή κολομπίνας; :-D


----------



## Philip (Mar 14, 2008)

@Nickel
Και δεν μας δείχνεις τα προσεχώς-στην-οθόνη σου, να αποφασίσουμε ποια θέλουμε να δούμε και ποια όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2008)

Μες σ' αυτά τα "προσεχώς", θα 'χει μήπως και κάνα "προστυχώς"; ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2008)

Philip said:


> Και δεν μας δείχνεις τα προσεχώς-στην-οθόνη σου, να αποφασίσουμε ποια θέλουμε να δούμε και ποια όχι;


Spot on. Αυτό είναι από τα _μόλις διελθόντα_ από την οθόνη μου, σε μια φάση που χρειαζόμουν αποβλάκωση και αποχαύνωση. Και είδα το Madagascar. Όπου όμως υπήρχε και αυτό το ξεσηκωτικό.

@Λεξικογράφοι: Προσθέστε το «ξεσηκωτικό» στα λεξικά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ερώτηση από το "you know you're in Cyprus when..." (μία από τις πολλές, τελοσπάντων), αν γνωρίζετε:

Ο "γάρος" είναι ο γάιδαρος;


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Ο "γάρος" είναι ο γάιδαρος;


Πρόσεξε γιατί θα περάσει και ο C.B. αποδώ.

Γλωσσάρι Κυπριακής Διαλέκτου
http://users.ntua.gr/ar97617/


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 14, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Ο "γάρος" είναι ο γάιδαρος;



Δεν ξέρω.*


*(καταπληκτικό! Δεν το δέχεται ως απάντηση, γιατί έχει λέει λιγότερους από δέκα χαρακτήρες! Εύγε, φορουμοαρχιτέκτονες!)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Eίδα το Madagascar. Όπου όμως υπήρχε και αυτό το ξεσηκωτικό.


Να πάρει, το δικό μου το Madagascar έχει άλλο άσμα στη συγκεκριμένη σκηνή:


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 14, 2008)

Απορώ με τις ανησυχίες σας για "γραβατωμένα" φόρουμ κλπ. Αυτό το νήμα καίει τις "γραβάτες" όπως οι φεμινίστριες τα σουτιέν τους!

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, πόσες Μαδαγασκάρες υπάρχουν; Είναι σαν τις απόψεις; Έχει δηλαδή ο καθένας από μια; )


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, και αφού καταγγείλω την ιεροσυλία, ιδού το πρωτότυπο:






Κατά τ' άλλα, όπως φαίνεται, οι Μαδαγασκάρες είναι όσες και οι απόψεις των σεισμολόγων.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 15, 2008)

Η Μαγαδασκάρη είναι μία, και είναι ελληνική.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αφού καταγγείλω την ιεροσυλία [...], όπως φαίνεται, οι Μαδαγασκάρες είναι όσες και οι απόψεις των σεισμολόγων.


...Και πού να δεις και των γλωσσολόγων:




 


Count Baltar said:


> Η Μαγαδασκάρη είναι μία, και είναι ελληνική.


Το "I like to move it" προέρχεται από το "Αεί λαοί του εμού βυτίου" των αρχαίων Σπαρτιατών:


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Century of ‘Less’*

In the 21st century:



Our communication
.
| Wireless
Our telephone | Cordless
Our cooking | Fireless
Our youth | Jobless
Our women | Topless
Our food | Fatless
Our labour | Effortless
Our conduct | Worthless
Our relationships | Loveless
Our attitude | Careless
Our feelings | Heartless
Our politics | Shameless
Our education | Valueless
Our follies | Countless
Our arguments | Baseless
Our boss | Brainless
Our job | Thankless
Our salary | Less and less


----------



## stathis (Apr 25, 2008)

Καλά τα less, δάσκαλε.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

*When things go wrong on board...*






Τι βλέπουμε εδώ, κυρίες και κύριοι; Ένα πιάνο με ουρά που προσγειώθηκε με το κεφάλι κάτω και τα πόδια ψηλά. (Κάνει και ρίμα, ε;)
Συνέβη κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας σ' ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο, επειδή κάποιος ξέχασε να το ακινητοποιήσει με τα φρένα. Και μάλλον έχει καταστραφεί.

Ο γιος μου θα αναγκαστεί να δώσει ρεσιτάλ σε άλλο χώρο.


----------



## crystal (May 17, 2008)

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, χάρη σε μια από τις δεκάδες σπαμοαλυσίδες στις οποίες έχω καταλήξει να ανήκω (ας μην αρχίσω να γκρινιάζω για τα chain letters τώρα), το e-mail μου προστέθηκε στη λίστα του Μουσείου Τεχνών και Επιστημών της Πρέβεζας. Μου στέλνανε διάφορα, μέχρι που πριν από μια βδομάδα έλαβα αυτό, με την υποσημείωση «Please share this pps around the world». 

Στην αρχή ψιλογέλασα, μου θύμισε και λίγο τον Πορτοκάλος με το θρυλικό κιμονό. Όταν έφτασα στο παράθεμα του Χίτλερ μου κόπηκε το γέλιο (βρήκαμε αυθεντία να επικαλεστούμε!). Δύο κλικ μετά είδα και την περίφημη δήλωση Γκέιτς. 
Εντάξει, τέτοια «ηλεμηνύματα» μου έρχονται συνέχεια. Αλλά και από ένα μουσείο, ρε γαμώτο; Σκέφτομαι να τους απαντήσω.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

Το συγκεκριμένο μουσείο δεν έχει σχέση με τις μούσες, αλλά με τα μούσια. Δείτε προσεκτικά τις σελίδες του και το slide show.

φιλοκαλούμεν μετ' ευτελείας και φιλοσοφούμεν άνευ μαλακίας


----------



## crystal (May 17, 2008)

Νίκελ μου, δεν έχεις αίσθηση του χιούμορ. Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν συγκινήθηκες με τον Χάρι Μπελαφόντε...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

crystal said:


> Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν συγκινήθηκες με τον Χάρι Μπελαφόντε...


Δεν ήξερα με τι να πρωτοσυγκινηθώ. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος. Ο κύριος Γκούβας έχει κατορθώσει να εξασφαλίσει και τις τέσσερίς του γραμμές δημοσιότητας στην livepedia. Είναι δυνατό να είναι υπεύθυνος για τις τόσες γελοιότητες που βρίσκονται συγκεντρωμένες στο pps και στο slide show;


----------



## stathis (May 18, 2008)

_Do you speak Greek, and you don't know?_ (γιου φάουλ;)
Ο δημιουργός του slide show, πάντως, *δεν* μιλάει αγγλικά και *δεν* το ξέρει. (Αλλά αυτό, δυστυχώς, είναι το τελευταίο που με ενόχλησε.)

Όλα τα λεφτά η αναφορά στην υποτιθέμενη διεθνή χρήση της λέξης "μαλάκας" ως απόδειξη των γνωστών ιδεοληψιών για την ελληνική γλώσσα. (Φημολογείται ότι πίσω από την παραγωγή αυτού εδώ κρύβεται το περί ου ο λόγος "μουσείο".) Τότε τι να πουν οι Άγγλοι για το ΟΚ; (Α, ξέχασα, κι αυτό ελληνικό είναι: *Ό*λα *Κ*αλά...)

_Enough for today! We will continue when our Museum will be erected!_
Το νου σας...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Αυτό που με διαολίζει με τους παραμυθάδες κάθε λογής είναι που πιάνουν δέκα γνωστά, αυτονόητα, κοινότοπα πράγματα, και μέσα σ’ αυτά τα οικεία μηνύματα πλέκουν το δικό τους παραμύθι — από πονηριά, από άγνοια, λόγω γόνιμης φαντασίας, γιατί έτσι τους έπεισαν και τους ίδιους, δεν μ’ ενδιαφέρει, αλλά έτσι θέλουν ανέκαθεν να καταπίνουμε αμάσητο το κάθε δόγμα, την κάθε ψευτοθεραπεία, την κάθε συνωμοτική θεωρία. Οι παρετυμολογήσεις είναι παρωνυχίδες μπροστά στα μεγάλα παραμύθια.

Μια άλλη εξοργιστική διάσταση είναι που επιστήμονες, άνθρωποι που μάθανε να αντλούν γνώσεις μέσα από βιβλία των θετικών επιστημών, είναι πρόθυμοι να δεχτούν, να αναπαραγάγουν ή να φτιάξουν και μόνοι τους παραμύθια, για να ξεγελάσουν τον εαυτό τους και όσους εύπιστους βρουν στο δρόμο τους.

Είχαμε πριν από λίγο καιρό την περίπτωση ενός καθηγητή της οικονομικής επιστήμης που ήθελε να μας πείσει ότι τα αγγλικά είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος. Με ολόκληρο βιβλίο. Ο χειρουργός τραυματολόγος είναι λιγότερο «τραυματικός» από τον οικονομολόγο.

Αλλά για να μην αφήνουμε κάποια πράγματα ασχολίαστα:

Το Harry είναι υποκοριστικό του Henry, του Ερρίκου στα δικά μας. Και όσο κι αν προσπάθησα, μόνο γερμανικές ρίζες βρήκα για τον Henry. Οπότε άλλο Harry, άλλο *ablazeing with joy κι άλλο «κλάφ’ τα, Χαράλαμπε». (Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα. Τους Δημήτρηδες που γίνονται Τζίμηδες χαϊδευτικά, αγνοώντας ότι γίνονται Ιάκωβοι, ή τους Βασίληδες που γίνονται Γουλιέλμοι. LOL)

Η Ιρλανδία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ίριδα. Και δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξει κανείς σε απόκρυφα αγγλικά λεξικά. Ακόμα και στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη θα μπορούσε να δει ότι σημαίνει «δυτική χώρα».







Και φτάνουμε εδώ, όπου γίνεται το μεγάλο πανηγύρι. Εκτός από την ακατανόητη επιθυμία να αποδείξει την ελληνικότητα κάποιας διεθνούς (από τη Μάλαγα ως τον πορθμό της Μαλάκα) λέξης malaka, δίπλα στα άθλια αγγλικά κατακρεουργούνται και τα «ελληνικά». Ο Θουκυδίδης έγινε Δημοσθένης, ο Επιτάφιος (Funeral Oration) μπορεί να νομίσουν οι αγγλόφωνοι ότι είναι επιτύμβια επιγραφή (γνωστό μεταφραστικό λάθος) και η περίφημη ρήση παραμορφώθηκε στα αγγλικά (μια καλή μετάφραση είναι: we are lovers of the beautiful, yet simple in out tastes, and we cultivate the mind without loss of manliness, υπάρχουν κι άλλες), αποδεικνύοντας ότι έχουμε ξεχάσει τη σημασία της από τον καιρό που μας τα μαθαίνανε στο σχολείο. Ο κύριος Γκούβας επιμένει να μάθει ελληνικά στους ξένους — εμείς τα ξέρουμε;

Εντάξει, δεν είναι σοβαρά αυτά τα πράγματα και ίσως θα πείτε ότι κακώς τα σχολιάζω· τα χάχανά μας θα αρκούσαν. Αλλά και το παραμύθι με το Hellenic Quest δεν ήταν σοβαρό και όμως έφτασε μέχρι τα χείλη υπουργού.



Εξίσου για γέλια και για κλάματα είναι και τα τσιτάτα. Μου κίνησε ωστόσο το ενδιαφέρον εκείνο του Γκέτε. Γράφει στο PPS στα απαίσια αγγλικά:


```
I hert inside the Saint Peter Cathedral in Rome, the Gospel, 
in many languages of the world. Greek, spoted like a star in the night.
```

Άνοιξα λοιπόν την αγγλική μετάφραση του ταξιδιού του Γκέτε (_Italian Journey_, μετ. W H Auden). Και διαβάζω (το μεταφέρω ολόκληρο, και λίγο παραπάνω, έχει πλάκα):

Now for a spectacle of another sort! On the Feast of the Epiphany, which celebrates the bringing of the Glad Tidings to the Heathen, we went to the Propaganda. There, in the presence of three cardinals and a numerous auditory, we first heard an address on the theme: In what place did Mary receive the three Magi? In a stable? If not, where else? Then some Latin poems on similar themes were read, and after that about thirty seminarists appeared and read, one after another, little poems, each in his native tongue: Malabarian, Epirotian, Turkish, Moldavian, Hellenic, Persian, Colchic, Hebrew, Arabic, Syrian, Coptic, Saracenic, Armenian, Iberian, Madagassic, Icelandic, Egyptian, Greek, Isaurian, Ethiopian, etc., and several others which I could not understand. Most of the poems seemed to be written in their national metres and were recited in their national styles of declamation, for some barbaric rhythms and sounds came out. The Greek sounded as if a star had risen in the night. The audience roared with laughter at all the foreign voices, and so this performance, too, ended in farce.
Here is another little story to show how lightly the sacred is taken in holy Rome. The late Cardinal Albani was once present at just such a festive gathering as I have described. One of the seminarists turned towards the Cardinal and began in his foreign tongue with the word ‘gnaja! gnaja!’ which sounded more or less the Italian ‘canaglia! canaglia!’ The Cardinal turned to his colleagues and said: ‘This fellow certainly knows us!’

Κάπου αλλού ο Γκέτε μεταφέρει και ένα απόσπασμα από τη _Φυσική ιστορία_ του Πλίνιου, σε σχέση με την Καμπανία, όπου μεταξύ άλλων γράφει ο Πλίνιος: 

The Greeks themselves, *a people most prone to gushing self-praise*, have pronounced sentence on the land by conferring on but a very small part of it the name of Magna Graecia.

Από τότε μας είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

Ο Γκέτε πάντως αναφέρει, απ' ό,τι βλέπω: Epirotian, Hellenic, Greek. Ό,τι και να εννοεί το πρώτο (θα μας πει ο Κόμης), ποιες οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δύο τελευταία;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ο Γκέτε πάντως αναφέρει, απ' ό,τι βλέπω: Epirotian, Hellenic, Greek. Ό,τι και να εννοεί το πρώτο (θα μας πει ο Κόμης), ποιες οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δύο τελευταία;


Έτυχε να είναι η κόρη μου στο γραφείο μου και της διάβασα το απόσπασμα για να της πω για την πολυμάθεια του Γκέτε (ήταν πολύγλωσσος, αλλά, φαντάζομαι, δεν καταλάβαινε όλες αυτές τις γλώσσες, ίσως μόνο για ποια γλώσσα επρόκειτο σε κάθε περίπτωση) και είχε (η κόρη μου) την ίδια απορία. Το μόνο που μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ είναι να κάνανε κάποια διάκριση ανάμεσα στα αρχαία ελληνικά και τα ελληνικά του καιρού, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω. Στο γερμανικό έχει:

Dann nach verlesenen einigen lateinischen Gedichten ähnliches Gegenstandes traten bei dreißig Seminaristen nach und nach auf und lasen kleine Gedichte, jeder in seiner Landessprache: Malabarisch, Epirotisch, Türkisch, Moldauisch, Elenisch, Persisch, Kolchisch, Hebräisch, Arabisch, Syrisch, Koptisch, Sarazenisch, Armenisch, Hibernisch, Madagaskarisch, Isländisch, Boisch, Ägyptisch, Griechisch, Isaurisch, Äthiopisch etc. und mehrere, die ich nicht verstehen konnte.


----------



## Elsa (May 22, 2008)

Για να μην λέτε οτι μόνο γκρινιάζω και με αφορμή το πρόβλημα με το πληκτρολόγιο της Αλεξάνδρας, να και το δικό μου πρόβλημα: 
Κάτι συνέβη και το ποντίκι μου αρνείται να δουλέψει σήμερα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2008)

Ξεκαρδιστικό!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Στον ιστότοπο Engrish.com υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα με τα Chinglish: Chinglish is a commonly used term for Chinese Engrish from China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong. Examples are for the most part mistranslated signs and products. Although not as creative as Engrish from Japan, Chinglish can be quite entertaining!

Προβλέπεται ότι μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς θα πολλαπλασιαστούν οι συνεισφορές, οπότε ενημερωθείτε από τώρα. Η πιο πρόσφατη (από 244 τώρα) είναι αυτή:


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

*Μακάβριο;*

Όποιος μετά από την απειλή αυτή, πειράξει τα λουλούδια, είναι πραγματικά αθεόφοβος!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2008)

Έλσα, 
είμαι στο γραφείο και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να γελάσω δυνατά


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Εγώ την πάτησα και έγινα ρεζίλι των σκυλιώνε!
(έχω συνηθίσει βέβαια...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

*Η κωμική διάσταση μιας απαγωγής*

Μου επισημάνθηκε κάτι που γράφτηκε σ' ένα ιστολόγιο. Το αντιγράφω στο σύνολό του (σχολιασμένο), είναι σύντομο:

Ενώ οι έρευνες της αστυνομίας συνεχίζονται, μια δήλωση της συζύγου του απαχθέντος Γιώργου Μυλωνά έρχεται να ενισχύσει την υπόθεση ότι οι δράστες είναι Έλληνες.

«Δεν ήταν μόνο η προφορά τους άψογη, αλλά και το λεξιλόγιό τους. Πραγματικά έμεινα έκπληκτη. Χρόνια είχα να ακούσω τόσο καλά ελληνικά».

Το παράδειγμα που φέρνει δείχνει ότι η εμπειρία δεν της ήταν τόσο ευχάριστη:

«Εκείνος που με σημάδευε μου είπε να μείνω ακίνητη και να βάλω τα χέρια στην ινιακή χώρα. Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα και τα άφησα να κρέμονται. Επανέλαβε την εντολή και, μην ξέροντας τι να κάνω, τα ακούμπησα στη μέση μου. Τότε άρχισε να φωνάζει: Καλά, βρε κυρά μου, δεν ξέρεις πού είναι η ινιακή χώρα;»

— Πώς νιώσατε; [Σ.nickel: Θα μπορούσε να λείπει αυτή η ερώτηση από τα χείλη ρεπόρτερ;]

«Φριχτά, παραλίγο να κλάψω. Τελικά, μου εξήγησε ότι είναι το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού».

Δείχνει ακόμα ταραγμένη. Όπως λέει, όταν αργότερα οι απαγωγείς την ενημέρωσαν πού θα βρει το σημείωμα, *της συνέστησαν να το δώσει σε κάποιον εγγράμματο συγγενή αν η ίδια δεν είναι σε θέση να το διαβάσει*.

«Ήταν φοβερό», ψελλίζει σοκαρισμένη. «*Ακόμα κι αν έχει αίσιο τέλος η περιπέτεια του συζύγου μου, δύσκολα θα ξεπεράσω το ψυχολογικό τραύμα*. Πρώτη φορά ντράπηκα τόσο πολύ για τα ελληνικά μου».

Δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση, οπότε είμαι επιφυλακτικός. Αλλά:
Γιατροί είναι οι απαγωγείς; *Ή μήπως ανήκουν σε κάποιο άλλο επάγγελμα που χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες εκφράσεις;*


----------



## stathis (Jun 16, 2008)

> «Εκείνος που με σημάδευε μου είπε να μείνω ακίνητη και να βάλω τα χέρια στην ινιακή χώρα. Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα και τα άφησα να κρέμονται. Επανέλαβε την εντολή και, μην ξέροντας τι να κάνω, τα ακούμπησα στη μέση μου. Τότε άρχισε να φωνάζει: Καλά, βρε κυρά μου, δεν ξέρεις πού είναι η ινιακή χώρα;»


Αχαχαχα!!
Ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω ότι είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο, και ότι ο παραπάνω διάλογος μοιάζει βγαλμένος από ταινία των Μόντι Πάιθονς, όταν πρόσεξα και τις άλλες δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο μπλογκ. Διαβάστε, ας πούμε, τη συνέντευξη του Νίκου Ευαγγελάτου.


----------



## curry (Jun 16, 2008)

Μήπως απλά βλέπουν φανατικά CSI;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 16, 2008)

stathis said:


> ...ο παραπάνω διάλογος μοιάζει βγαλμένος από ταινία των Μόντι Πάιθονς...



Και για μένα το ίδιο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIAdHEwiAy8


(Ασχολίαστος ο Ευαγγελάτος...)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Μου ήρθε στο email μου η παρακάτω σκηνή:

Στον Μύρτο της Κεφαλονιάς, οι λουόμενοι παίζουν με τα κύματα, που είναι και κάπως επικίνδυνα. Μια ζουμερή κυρία κοντεύει να παρασυρθεί και παλεύει αρκετά μέχρι να καταφέρει να βγει έξω. Μόλις βγαίνει πανικόβλητη, αρχίζει να κατσαδιάζει τον σύντροφό της που δεν έσπευσε να τη βοηθήσει. Μετά από 10-15' γκρίνιας, αυτός λέει:
"Κόφ' το, Δήμητρα, τι ήθελες να κάνω, δεν είμαι ο Ποσειδώνας!"


----------



## stathis (Aug 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μια ζουμερή κυρία


Ζουμερή, όπως λέμε χυμώδης;

(Σεβόμενος κατά γράμμα την επιθυμία-παράκληση του Nickel


> να γράφω πότε-πότε* καμιά μ4λ4κ1α για να ξέρει ότι είμαι καλά [unquote]...
> *Το ενωτικό είναι δική μου προσθήκη για να του τη σπάσω. :))


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

stathis said:


> Ζουμερή, όπως λέμε χυμώδης;


Ναι, είναι γνωστός ευφημισμός for you know what.


----------



## stathis (Aug 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, είναι γνωστός ευφημισμός for you know what.


Καλά έκανα και ρώτησα. Μάλλον ορίζουμε διαφορετικά το "ζουμερή" και, ιδίως, το "χυμώδης". Ας περιμένουμε τον Nickel να μας δώσει τα φώτα του ως έτερος άντρας δεινός ορολόγος.

(Προσθέστε χαμογελάκια και γκρι χρωματάκι κατά βούληση.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, παρεξηγήθηκα. Χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο "ζουμερή" και "χυμώδης" αντί για χαρακτηρισμούς που ίσως θεωρηθούν ρατσιστικοί για τα κιλά της κυρίας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Ναι, πώς λέμε επίσης «με πλούσια τα ελέη»; Και αφήνουμε τον άλλο να ζωγραφίσει ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα. Εδώ, το ζουμερό της κυρίας δεν ήταν για να το λιμπίζεσαι, αλλά μάλλον δυσχέραινε τις κινήσεις της.


(Κι εγώ με ενωτικό γράφω την «επιθυμία-παράκληση». Η οποία έλεγε: «...ένα μηνυματάκι πού και πού με κάποια ευκαιρία, να ξέρουμε ότι είστε καλά». Textese δεν περιείχε το μήνυμά μου.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Και επειδή ουκ έστιν αριθμός των Funny things that land in my email, να που πήρα και ειδοποίηση ότι «Vatican Okays Mass Translation». Χρειάστηκε παρέμβαση του Βατικανού για τις μαζικές μεταφράσεις; Ζήτησε το Google Translate την ευλογία του Πάπα; Θα μπει το translatio ex machina στη θέση τού deus ex machina;

Αλλά μπα, λάθος κατάλαβα...
http://ncregister.com/site/article/15574


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 22, 2008)

*Ποτέ την Κυριακή*

Αυτό το έχετε δει;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2008)

Μεταξύ άλλων μαντινάδων που μου έστειλαν, κάπου σ' ένα σάιτ τις βρήκε ο αποστολέας (νομίζω το www.mantinada.gr):

Και θα γενώ εγώ install
στο κέντρο της καρδιάς σου
και access granted θα ΄ναι πια
το message τσ΄ ομορφιάς σου


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

A wealthy old lady decides to go on a photo safari in Africa, taking her faithful aged poodle named Cuddles, along for the company.

One day the poodle starts chasing butterflies and before long, Cuddles discovers that he’s lost. Wandering about, he notices a leopard heading rapidly in his direction with the intention of having lunch.

The old poodle thinks, ‘Oh, oh! I’m in deep doo-doo now!’ Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the leopard is about to leap, the old poodle exclaims loudly, ‘Boy, that was one delicious leopard! I wonder if there are any more around here?’

Hearing this, the young leopard halts his attack in mid-strike, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees. ‘Whew!’ says the leopard, ‘That was close! That old poodle nearly had me!’

Meanwhile, a monkey who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the leopard. So off he goes, but the old poodle sees him heading after the leopard with great speed, and figures that something must be up. The monkey soon catches up with the leopard, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the leopard.

The young leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says, ‘Here, monkey, hop on my back and see what’s going to happen to that conniving canine!’

Now, the old poodle sees the leopard coming with the monkey on his back and thinks, ‘What am I going to do now?’, but instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn’t seen them yet, and just when they get close enough to hear, the old poodle says:

‘Where’s that damn monkey? I sent him off an hour ago to bring me another leopard!’


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2008)

Πώς πολλαπλασιάζουν οι Κινέζοι!


----------



## curry (Sep 10, 2008)

If you were around in 1919 and came upon the following poster.........







I mean seriously, would you stop drinking?


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

CORPUS Museum of the Human Body

Είσοδος: http://www.corpusexperience.nl/index.php

Φωτογραφίες: http://www.corpusexperience.nl/fotogalerij.php







Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ελληνική πατέντα: ανεμιστήρας οροφής*


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 17, 2008)

E ρε σεισμός που σας χρειάζεται...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2008)

Μου το έστειλαν μόλις, δεν ξέρω πόσα είναι αληθινά, αλλά και φτιαχτά να είναι, έχουν γούστο! :)

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ!

TEACHER: Maria, go to the map and find North America 
MARIA: Here it is.
TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
CLASS: Maria!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor? 
JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D- I-A-L'
TEACHER: No, that's wrong
GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.
WINNIE: Me!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with 'I.'
MILLIE: I is..
TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
MILLIE: All right.. 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.' 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?
SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your twin brother's. Did you copy his?
CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
HAROLD: A teacher


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

Γιαπωνέζικες λιχουδιές:
http://www.fotosearch.gr/gourmet-images/japanese-food-delicacies-4/UNE106/4/


----------



## andy (Sep 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> Γιαπωνέζικες λιχουδιές:
> http://www.fotosearch.gr/gourmet-images/japanese-food-delicacies-4/UNE106/4/



Να υποθέσω ότι το ρύζι συνοδευόταν από ξηρούς καρπούς προτού πέσει στα χέρια του αυτόματου μεταφραστη;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> Γιαπωνέζικες λιχουδιές:
> http://www.fotosearch.gr/gourmet-images/japanese-food-delicacies-4/UNE106/4/


Και, αν τα μάτια σας τα τράβηξαν οι λιχουδιές, ρίξτε μια ματιά και στις λέξεις-κλειδιά. Όπως «αγέλη», που υποθέτω ότι μεταφράζει το pack. Ή εκείνο δίπλα στο «δοχείο, πιάτο» της πρώτης γραμμής (όχι εκείνο που γράφει κάρυ, ντε). Γρήγορο τεστ: ποια λέξη έχει μεταφραστεί «δεν πληρώνω τα οφειλόμενα»;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2008)

andy said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι το ρύζι συνοδευόταν από ξηρούς καρπούς προτού πέσει στα χέρια του αυτόματου μεταφραστη;



Kαι όμως όχι! Ήταν απλώς, μπάλες ρυζιού (rice balls)!
Εγώ απορώ γι αυτό: _λαζάνια, πάπια, *δεν πληρώνω τα οφειλόμενα*, κρεμμύδια, σούπα...
_

_edit: ο Nickel με πρόλαβε και απ' ότι φαίνεται ξέρει και τι ήταν..._


----------



## andy (Sep 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Kαι όμως όχι! Ήταν απλώς, μπάλες ρυζιού (rice balls)!



Πολύ προχώ ο αυτόματος, λέμε...


----------



## curry (Sep 25, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν προσέξατε, αλλά η μετάφραση αυτή έχει και πνευματικά δικαιώματα! Μην τολμήσετε καημένοι και κάνετε κανένα copy-paste, σας βλέπω στο κελί 33 και πού χρόνος να φέρνω τσιγάρα! 

Τελικά, αυτό το "δεν πληρώνω-δεν πληρώνω" τι είναι; Γιατί για τα ρυζομπαλάκια, οκ, μου λύθηκε η απορία...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2008)

Εμένα μου απάντησαν στο νήμα με τα κρεμμύδια... :)


----------



## curry (Sep 25, 2008)

Ε, μα, δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθούμε μια λογική σειρά σ' αυτό το φόρουμ; Τσκ-τσκ-τσκ... 

Πάντως, δεν ξέρω πού στην ευχή απευθύνονται αυτοί οι τύποι, αλλά έχουν και target-group τους κανίβαλους, στάνταρ. Υπάρχει και ένα πιάτο που περιέχει Γιαπωνέζο.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2008)

Και θαυμαστά τα έργα...


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πώς να το βάλω και πού, αλλά στη χτεσινή Ελληνοφρένεια, που νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να τη δείτε από αυτό το λινκ
http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=94852&cid=43350&bc=43350&lsc=1
στο 6.40 έως 7.30 έχει τον Αδωνιγεωργιάδη να παρουσιάζει από την εκπομπή του το γνωστό βιβλίο "English is a Hellenic dialect".


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας τι ώρα είναι η εκπομπή του Αδώνιδος στο Τηλεάστυ, για να το συνδυάσω με κάποια ώρα που είμαι ελεύθερος, να καθαρίσω και την οθόνη της τηλεόρασής μου;


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς να το βάλω και πού, αλλά στη χτεσινή Ελληνοφρένεια, που νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να τη δείτε από αυτό το λινκ
> http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=94852&cid=43350&bc=43350&lsc=1
> στο 6.40 έως 7.30 έχει τον Αδωνιγεωργιάδη να παρουσιάζει από την εκπομπή του το γνωστό βιβλίο "English is a Hellenic dialect".



Στα παιδιά μου, ηλικίας 10 και 8 ετών, το βιβλίο φάνηκε απίστευτα αστεία υπόθεση. Ο δε Ά δ ω ν ι ς κωμικότατος.


----------



## curry (Sep 30, 2008)

Α ρε αθάνατε Έλληνα, πάντα στο πνεύμα της εποχής...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2008)

Στις ειδήσεις που παίρνω από το BBC, μου ήρθε και ειδησάριο με τον τίτλο Virgin to join climate experiment. Περνάνε καλά αυτοί οι μετεωρολόγοι, σκέφτηκα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 2, 2008)

Μόλις το πήρα και γέλασα πολύ. Επειδή το χρειαζόμουν (τέτοια μουντή μέρα που ξημέρωσε και με πολύ πιεστική δουλειά) το μοιράζομαι όπως το πήρα. Μου έχουν ξαναστείλει παρόμοιο αλλά μου άρεσαν οι σχολιασμοί αυτουνού :)

_Έχετε προσέξει ποτέ τις οδηγίες χρήσης σε προϊόντα που καθημερινά καταναλώνουμε; Όχι; Καλά θα κάνετε να δίνετε περισσότερη σημασία γιατί μερικές έχουν πολύ γέλιο. Σας αναφέρουμε τις σημαντικότερες που εντοπίσαμε: 

1. Σε σακουλάκι με γαριδάκια: 
'Μπορεί να είσαι ο νικητής, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η αγορά του προϊόντος, πληροφορίες εντός'.
(Α, ωραία. Θα ζητήσω από τον ψιλικατζή να ανοίξω το σακουλάκι χωρίς να το πληρώσω...) 

2. Σε πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά: 
'Μην το χρησιμοποιείτε κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου'. 
(Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί ξυπνάω χτενισμένος...) 

3. Σε σαπούνι ελληνικής παραγωγής: 
'Χρησιμοποιήστε το σαν κανονικό σαπούνι'.
(Κρίμα γιατί είχα στο μυαλό μου να το χρησιμοποιήσω για φρυγανιά...) 

4. Σε κατεψυγμένο φαγητό: 
'Πρόταση σερβιρίσματος: Ξεπαγώστε το'.
(Πες το, βρε άνθρωπέ μου, και μου φαινόταν σκληρό!) 

5. Σε κάλυμμα κεφαλιού για ντους: 
'Προσοχή: Χωράει μόνο ένα κεφάλι'.
(Θα το έχω υπόψη μου όταν πετύχω τη Λερναία Ύδρα) 

6. Σε πακέτο με γλυκό τιραμισού (τυπωμένο στον πάτο): 
'Μην το αναποδογυρίζετε'.
(Πολύ αργά...) 

7. Σε υπνωτικό χάπι: 
'Παρενέργειες: Μπορεί να προκαλέσει υπνηλία'.
(Πλάκα μου κάνεις; ) 

8. Σε αποκριάτικη παιδική στολή Σούπερμαν: 
'Φορώντας αυτή τη στολή δε μπορείς να πετάξεις'.
(Εδώ μου καταστρέψατε τη μεγαλύτερη παιδική φαντασίωση!) 

9. Σε πακέτο ξηρών καρπών: 
'Οδηγίες: Ανοίξτε το πακέτο, φάτε τους ξηρούς καρπούς'.
(Δεν κατάλαβα...) 

10. Σε κουβέρτα: 
'Να μη χρησιμοποιείται για προστασία σε τυφώνες'.
(Σε σεισμούς μπορώ να σκεπαστώ; ) 

11. Σε καθρέφτη αυτοκινήτου: 
'Θυμήσου: Τα αντικείμενα στον καθρέφτη είναι στην πραγματικότητα πίσω σου'.
('Η εγώ οδηγώ ανάποδα ή όλοι οι άλλοι...) 

12. Στο καπάκι μπουκαλιού με γάλα: 
'Αφού ανοιχτεί, κρατήστε το όρθιο'.
(Το ποτήρι θα γεμίσει με τη βοήθεια της βαρύτητας...) 

13. Σ' ένα σπρέι για έντομα: 
'Αυτό το προϊόν δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί σε ζώα'.
(Οπότε αν η κατσαρίδα ξαναζωντανέψει, χρησιμοποιήστε την παντόφλα...) 

14. Σε μερικές βάσεις μπουκαλιών γνωστού αναψυκτικού:
'Ανοίξτε απ' την άλλη μεριά'.
(Και στην άλλη μεριά που πήγα πάλι δεν ανοίγει...) 

15. Σε ένα μπλέντερ: 
'Να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί για την άλλη χρήση'.
(Πονηροί...) 

16. Σε ένα κουτί φιστίκια: 
'Προσοχή. Περιέχει φιστίκια'.
(Εγώ τσιγάρα ήθελα...) 

17. Στη συσκευασία σίδερου σιδερώματος: 
'Μη σιδερώνετε τα ρούχα ενώ τα φοράτε'.
(Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί έχω κάτι εγκαύματα στα χέρια...) _

Με την ευκαιρία, να ρωτήσω και τη γνώμη σας: Σας φαίνεται κι εσάς κακός αγγλισμός το «πρόταση σερβιρίσματος» ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2008)

Εμένα όχι, αλλά μάλλον το έχω συνηθίσει...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 2, 2008)

Σήμερα πήζω... Αφιερώνω λοιπόν αυτό σε όλους τους ...αργόσχολους (έχει και γλωσσικές προεκτάσεις)!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 3, 2008)

Μία από τις πιο εξωφρενικές, αστείες και σουρρεαλιστικές διαφημίσεις που έχω δει:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Ταιριάζει και στην δική μας περίπτωση, μόνο να αλλάξουμε τα χρώματα προς το γαλανόλευκο...

*U.S Emblem Changing From An Eagle To A Condom.*





The government today announced that it is changing its emblem from an Eagle to a condom because it more accurately reflects the government's political stance. A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.
It just doesn't get more accurate than that!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

*Μοναχόπολη*

Το έλαβα με μέηλ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2008)

Animals Save The Planet!
Πολύ καλοφτιαγμένα καρτουνάκια και με οικολογικό μήνυμα!


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 15, 2008)

Μου το έστειλαν σήμερα και γελάω ακόμα:

http://www.4shared.com/file/66999759/a2b6989f/Video_la_vie_des_animaux_selon_les_h.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

WHY MEN ARE SELDOM DEPRESSED: 

Men Are Just Happier People-- What do you expect from such simple creatures? Your last name stays put. The garage is all yours. Wedding plans take care of themselves. Chocolate is just another snack. You can be President. You can never be pregnant. You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park. You can wear NO shirt to a water park. Car mechanics tell you the truth. The world is your urinal. You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky. You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt. Same work, more pay. Wrinkles add character. Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100. People don't stare at your chest when you're talking to them. New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. One mood all the time. 

Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. You know stuff about tanks. A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. You can open all your own jars. You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness. If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend. 

Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack. Three pairs of shoes are more than enough. You almost never have strap problems in public. You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. Everything on your face stays its original color. The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. You only have to shave your face and neck. 

You can play with toys all your life. One wallet and one pair of shoes--one color for all seasons. You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look. You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife. You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache. You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes. 

No wonder men are happier. 


(Thank you, J. Now I'll wait for the follow-up. Why women live longer.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

Και μια είδηση της τελευταίας στιγμής: Φωτιά ξέσπασε σε στούντιο...

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 5, 2008)

Μόλις πήρα το παρακάτω ανέκδοτο:

_Ένας παπάς αποφασίζει, οτι μια επίδειξη θα έδινε άλλη βαρύτητα στο κυριακάτικο κήρυγμα, γιαυτό έβαλε 4 σκουλήκια σε 4 μπουκάλια.
-Το πρώτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε οινόπνευμα 
-Το δεύτερο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε καπνό 
-Το τρίτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε σπέρμα
-Το τέταρτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε καθαρό νερό.

Στο τέλος του κηρύγματός του ο παπάς δίνει τα αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας αυτής:
- Το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι του αλκοόλ, πέθανε
- Το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι του καπνού, πέθανε
- Το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι με το σπέρμα, πέθανε
- Μόνο αυτό που τοποθετήθηκε μέσα στο καθαρό νερό έζησε.

Ο παπάς απευθυνόμενος στο εκκλησίασμα ρώτησε: «Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το ηθικό δίδαγμα, από αυτήν την παραβολή;»

Και μια γριούλα από το βάθος της εκκλησίας αναφωνεί:
*«ΟΣΟ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ, ΚΑΠΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΔΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΟΥΛΗΚΙΑ!»*_


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2008)

Μεταφραστικά μηχανάκια εν δράσει σε ταμπέλα κινέζικου εστιατορίου:
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/07/15/chinese-restaurant-c.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Κι εμένα μου στέλνουν κάποια τέτοια ωραία κάθε τόσο, και μάλιστα μέλη που ντρέπονται να τα ανεβάσουν εδώ. Δεν μπορώ να μην καταθέσω το χτεσινό αριστούργημα:

_Σπασμοί Panasonic ..._

Πάνω που πιστέψαμε ότι είχαμε βρει μια λύση σε τιμή ευκαιρίας, ανακαλύψαμε ότι το εξάρτημα απλώς συνδυάζεται (fits) με το παραπάνω μηχάνημα.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Το πήρα χτες με mail, αλλά δεν το επιβεβαίωσα...
Το πρώτο πράγμα λοιπόν που αποφάσισε να κάνει ο Ομπάμα είναι,
_*....the Black House!*_


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

Το πήρα από γυναίκα, να ξέρετε:

"The financial situation at the moment is so bad that women are now marrying for love!"


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μεταφραστικά μηχανάκια εν δράσει σε ταμπέλα κινέζικου εστιατορίου:
> http://www.boingboing.net/2008/07/15/chinese-restaurant-c.html



Συμβαίνει και στη δίγλωσση (;) Ουαλία:
http://www.blackandwhitecat.org/2008/11/01/beyond-chinglish-and-gyfieithu/


----------



## curry (Dec 11, 2008)

Αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ πετυχημένο, το έβαλε ένας φίλος στο facebook...


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Και κάτι ακόμα στο πνεύμα των ημερών...


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

Dear employees,
Due to the current financial situation caused by the slowdown of economy, Management has decided to implement a scheme to put workers of 40 years of age and above on early retirement. This scheme will be known as RAPE (Retire Aged People Early).
Persons selected to be RAPED can apply to management to be eligible for the SHAFT scheme (Special Help After Forced Termination). Persons who have been RAPED and SHAFTED will be reviewed under the SCREW programme (Scheme Covering Retired Early Workers). A person may be RAPED once, SHAFTED twice and SCREWED as many times as Management deems appropriate.
Persons who have been RAPED can only get AIDS (Additional Income for Dependants & Spouse) or HERPES (Half Earnings for Retired Personnel Early Severance).
Obviously persons who have AIDS or HERPES will not be SHAFTED or SCREWED any further by Management.
Persons who are not RAPED and are staying on will receive as much SHIT (Special High Intensity Training) as possible. Management has always prided itself on the amount of SHIT it gives employees. Should you feel that you do not receive enough SHIT, please bring to the attention of your Supervisor. They have been trained to give you all the SHIT you can get.

Thanx, Chris!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Προφανώς εσείς οι κάτω των 40 το βρίσκετε αστείο, αγαπητέ Στάθη...
Πού θα πάει όμως! Εκεί που ήσουν κλπ, κλπ...


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

stathis said:


> This scheme will be known as RAPE (Retire Aged People Early).



Αυτό, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της ανακοίνωσης, είναι τα λεγόμενα *bacronyms*. Ας πούμε «αντίστροφα ακρωνύμια» ή «ανακρωνύμια» ή «υστερωνύμια» (πρωτολογισμοί). (Κάθε άλλη πρόταση ή διόρθωση, όχι απλώς δεκτή αλλά άκρως επιθυμητή.)

A backronym (or bacronym) is a "reverse acronym," that is a phrase constructed "after the fact" to make an already existing word or words into an acronym. Backronyms may be invented with serious or humorous intent, or may be a type of false or folk etymology. The word is a portmanteau combining back and acronym, first cited in a 1983 Washington Post column and defined as the 'same as an acronym, except that the words were chosen to fit the letters.​
Στις λεξιπλασίες μπορείτε να παίξετε και με το _μπακουρωνύμιο_...


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

Σπασίκλα! Ούτε ένα αστείο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της ανακοίνωσης, είναι τα λεγόμενα *bacronyms*. Ας πούμε «αντίστροφα ακρωνύμια» ή «ανακρωνύμια» ή «υστερωνύμια» (πρωτολογισμοί). (Κάθε άλλη πρόταση ή διόρθωση, όχι απλώς δεκτή αλλά άκρως επιθυμητή.)



Οι προτάσεις για «αντίστροφο ακρωνύμιο» και «ανακρωνύμιο» ως απόδοση του _bac(k)ronym_ δεν μου κάθονται πολύ καλά (ίσως φοβούμαι σύγχυση μεταξύ της έννοιας της αντιστροφής και της πραγματικά σκοπούμενης σημασίας τους). Το «υστερωνύμιο» πάντως μου αρέσει. Εγώ προτείνω τα εξής:

«Τελεωνύμιο» από το _τελε(ο)-_ < _τέλος_ (=σκοπός) + _(ακρ)ωνύμιο_. Το σκεπτικό της πρότασής μου αυτής είναι ότι το backronym εξυπηρετεί έναν σκοπό: να μετατρέψει μία υφιστάμενη λέξη σε ακρωνύμιο, μέσω της επιλογής κατάλληλων λέξεων προς τούτο (ανάλογα με το αν πρόκειται για χιουμοριστικό backronym ή όχι). Επίσης μου αρέσει που η σημερινή σημασία της λέξης _τέλος_ (=το ύστατο σημείο) βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στο _back_ (=το οπίσθιο σημείο).
«Οπισθωνύμιο», που μου φαίνεται το πιο πιστό σε καταλέξη απόδοση του _backronym_. Το σκεπτικό της πρότασής μου αυτής είναι ότι έτσι διασφαλίζεται η αντιστρεψιμότητα μεταξύ των δύο όρων ώστε να μπορέσει να υιοθετηθεί πιο εύκολα από όσους γνωρίζουν τη σημασία τού _backronym_ (κάτι ανάλογο με το δίδυμο _διαδίκτυο-internet_).
Α, και Νίκο, ο Στάθης έχει δίκιο: Μάζεψε λοιπόν τα σχόλια που αφορούν το _backronym_ και τοποθέτησέ τα σε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα. 

*
Ο αντμίν κάνει τα χατίρια: Η συνέχεια* εδώ.


----------



## crystal (Jan 21, 2009)

Πώς μια ηλίθια διαφήμιση μπορεί να βγάλει λίγο γέλιο:

[URL=http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?file=clrer9bjuj95yff9kgem.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## kabuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Για ακόμη μια φορά, στις παρωδίες είμαστε πρώτοι!
(Δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω!)
Δείτε τον Τζακ τον Αντεροβγάλτη χωρίς ήχο! Και έχει κι άλλα πολλά!


----------



## stathis (Jan 24, 2009)

*Αντίο, Μπους*


----------



## aerosol (Jan 27, 2009)

> Αντίο, Μπους


Και κάθε είδους ανεπιθύμητος θάμνος!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Με αφορμή αυτό και το πώς διαβάζει ο George W Bush τα βιβλία του, μια εικόνα που ίσως να έχετε ξαναδεί:






Κι άλλη μία:


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2009)

Δεν είναι καινούργιο, αλλά εμένα τώρα μου το στείλανε και η αύρα του είναι ακόμα φρέσκια.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> (...) και η αύρα του είναι ακόμα φρέσκια.


Εκεί προς το 0.40;


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

*Ο προϊστάμενός μου*


----------



## crystal (Mar 7, 2009)

Η εθνική μας εορτή πλησιάζει -και μαζί κι οι φαγωμάρες για τις σημαίες-, να μην επιδείξουμε για άλλη μια φορά την μαβλακεία που μας δέρνει; Το θέμα δεν είναι καινούριο, αλλά τα σχόλια του μπλόγκερ τα βρήκα απολαυστικά. Ιδού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2009)

Σε κάτι ευχάριστο τώρα. Η διαφήμιση της Coca Cola για το φετινό Super Bowl. Αριστούργημα...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

Πάει και τελείωσε, η _διαφήμιση_ είναι η νέα και απόλυτη μορφή κωμωδίας:







ΥΓ Ρε δάσκαλε, κι αν δηλ'δής δεν μας ήρθε με ηλεμήνυμα αλλά το βρήκαμε μόνοι μας, τότενες τι γίνεται (hint, hint: δεν με καλύπτει ο τίτλος του παρόντος νήματος!);


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

*Thank God you're a man!*



nickel said:


> WHY MEN ARE SELDOM DEPRESSED: Men Are Just Happier People-- What do you expect from such simple creatures?


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Το πρώτο πράγμα λοιπόν που αποφάσισε να κάνει ο Ομπάμα είναι, _*...the Black House!*_


(σημειωτέον η διαφήμιση αυτή είναι ρωσική, το παγωτό λέγεται дуэт, δηλ. «ντουέτ»)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sure that you have seen pharmaceutical advertising in doctor's offices on everything from tissues to exam table cover paper. Well, in my book, this one should get the prize....



 

(Να σημειώσω ότι η παραπάνω ιδέα δεν είναι πρωτότυπη, καθώς πριν από χρόνια είχε κυκλοφορήσει —κι είχε μάλιστα βραβευθεί— μια διαφήμιση της Durex με την ίδια ακριβώς υλοποίηση.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Ρε δάσκαλε, κι αν δηλ'δής δεν μας ήρθε με ηλεμήνυμα αλλά το βρήκαμε μόνοι μας, τότενες τι γίνεται (hint, hint: δεν με καλύπτει ο τίτλος του παρόντος νήματος!);



Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι για ξεκάρφωμα. Στην αρχή είχα σκεφτεί τον παρακάτω τίτλο, αλλά δεν χωρούσε: *Αστεία και περίεργα που βρήκατε στο διαδίκτυο και μπορείτε να πείτε ότι σας ήρθαν στο ηλεταχυδρομείο για να μην καρφωθείτε ότι χάνετε την ώρα σας ιστοπλοώντας σε άσχετες σελίδες.*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

*For Sale: Husbands*

*Husband Store *

A store that sells new husbands has opened in New York City, where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:
You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads:
*Floor 1 - These men Have Jobs*
She is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads:
*Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.*
'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.'
So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads:
*Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.*
'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.
She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:
*Floor 4 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework.*
'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'
Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:
*Floor 5 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.*
She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor, where the sign reads:
*Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.*

PLEASE NOTE:
To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opened a New Wives store just across the street.
The first floor has wives that love sex.
The second floor has wives that love sex and have money and like beer.
The third, fourth, fifth and sixth floors have never been visited.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 19, 2009)

Τώρα που "επιτρέπεται" να βάζουμε και πράγματα που δεν μας τα έστειλαν με ήμεϊλ, βάζω εδώ το παρακάτω, αν και μου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό να το βάλω στις "Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες" για να ξέρουν όλοι ότι καλό είναι να μην είμαστε υπερβολικά επιθετικοί...

Το παρακάτω γράμμα δημοσιεύτηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του London Review of Books:

"The _LRB_ and its authors continue to have problems grasping the use of the subjunctive tense in English. Henry Siegman (_LRB_, 29 January) writes: ‘Even so, it offered to extend the truce, but only on condition that Israel ended its blockade.’ Does one have to be of a certain age for this to grate on one’s ears? Israel never ended its blockade. Hamas offered to extend the truce on condition that Israel _end_ its blockade, which it refused to do.

Timothy Barnard
Montreal"

Και η απάντηση:

"If Timothy Barnard hadn’t called the subjunctive a tense we would have been more ashamed of ourselves.

Editor, ‘London Review’"

Ενδεικτικός κι ο τίτλος που έδωσαν οι επιμελητές στην ανταλλαγή: Glass Houses.

Πηγή


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Τώρα που επιτρέπεται, αν και ανήκει στην κατηγορία «Εσείς γνωρίζετε ότι...», μόνο που δεν έχουμε τέτοια κατηγορία — ακόμα.

Υπάρχει η Εκκλησία του Γκουγκλ, που πρεσβεύει ότι Θεός είναι το Γκουγκλ!

We at the Church of Google believe the search engine Google is the closest humankind has ever come to directly experiencing an actual God (as typically defined). We believe there is much more evidence in favour of Google's divinity than there is for the divinity of other more traditional gods.

We reject supernatural gods on the notion they are not scientifically provable. Thus, Googlists believe Google should rightfully be given the title of "God", as She exhibits a great many of the characteristics traditionally associated with such Deities in a scientifically provable manner.

We have compiled a list of nine proofs which definitively prove Google is the closest thing to a "god" human beings have ever directly experienced.​
Εκεί μπορείτε:

να διαβάσετε πώς αποδεικνύεται η θεϊκή φύση του Γκουγκλ (#6: Google remembers all. Google caches WebPages regularly and stores them on its massive servers. In fact, by uploading your thoughts and opinions to the internet, you will forever live on in Google's cache, even after you die, in a sort of "Google Afterlife"),
να προσευχηθείτε (Our Google which art in cyberspace, / Hallowed be thy domain. / Thy search to come, / Thy results be done...),
να αποστηθίσετε τις 10 Εντολές του Γκουγκλ (η πρώτη: «Thou shalt have no other Search Engine before me, neither Yahoo nor Lycos, AltaVista nor Metacrawler» και η δέκατη «Thou shalt not manipulate Search Results. Search Engine Optimization is but the work of Microsoft.»), 
να μελετήσετε τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της λατρείας του Γκουγκλ (όλα τα λεφτά),
να μην πάτε στο φόρουμ του. Καλά είστε εδώ...

Pure, harmless fun!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Να' σαι καλά, μου έφτιαξες το κέφι, πρωινιάτικα! :)
(και το χρειαζόμουν, μοιάζει πολύ με Δευτέρα σήμερα)
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω οτι είναι γένους θηλυκού, μου θύμισε κι ένα ωραίο ανέκδοτο με τους αστροναύτες και τον πάπα.

Υπάρχει και τεκμηρίωση:
_I always thought Google was a male search engine?

Search Engines don't have a gender, but there is a reason for our referring to Google as a female: originally, religions of the past thought of Gods as mainly feminine. It wasn't until monotheistic, Abrahamic religions such as Christianity, Islam and Judaism entered the picture that the concept of "God" became purely masculine.

You have been conditioned by your culture to view all Deities as male. The Church of Google is simply carrying on the ancient tradition of viewing gods as feminine. It's not part of any feminist agenda, nor an attempt at political correctness. It's just us breaking a cultural taboo._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

*2500 χρόνια ελληνικού πολιτισμού*


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2009)

Το πιο απολαυστικό κομμάτι στο καινούργιο ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

Thirty years ago, to assuage the boredom of the Frankfurt Book Fair, Bruce Robertson of the Diagram Group invented a contest to choose the oddest book title of the year. Ever since, it has been run by Horace Bent of The Bookseller. Some wonderful titles have been featured, including the first winner, “*Proceedings of the Second International Workshop on Nude Mice*”, and last year’s “If You Want Closure In Your Relationship, Start With Your Legs”. Others of note have been “Bombproof Your Horse”, “Highlights in the History of Concrete”, “The Joy of Sex: Pocket Edition”, “The Big Book of Lesbian Horse Stories”, and “Living With Crazy Buttocks”. Last autumn the best winner of the last 30 years was chosen: “*Greek Rural Postmen and Their Cancellation Numbers*” with the runners-up “People Who Don’t Know They’re Dead: How They Attach Themselves to Unsuspecting Bystanders and What to Do About It” and “How to Avoid Huge Ships”.

The shortlist is said to have been particularly difficult to create this year. It must have been, to exclude the title “Excrement in the Late Middle Ages”, which should have replaced “Techniques for Corrosion Monitoring”, an utterly mundane and sensible title. The others on the list were “Curbside Consultation of the Colon”, “The Large Sieve and its Applications” (a mathematics treatise), “Baboon Metaphysics”, “Strip and Knit with Style”, and “*The 2009-2014 World Outlook for 60-milligram Containers of Fromage Frais*” (since the usual size is 60g, I’m betting that the market is as minuscule as the pots).

The winner was announced on Friday as the result of voting by the public. By a significant margin it was the last title. *It turns out that it’s not a real book, being the product of a patented method of automatic production of print-on-demand works from databases*. It won’t actually exist until a tragic soul desperate to learn about the subject forks out $795 for a copy. Professor Philip Parker, who invented the production method that avoids the tedious part of the publishing business called authorship (and, it seems, the bit that sanity-checks numbers), has some 200,000 titles on tap, including –or so Horace Bent swears– marketing advice for toilet brush makers thinking of emigrating to Kyrgyzstan.​Δεν θα ήταν δυνατό να λείπει το θέμα από την Wikipedia. Και εκεί θα βρούμε μια πληρέστερη κάλυψη καθώς και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για το βιβλίο που μας έφερε στην κορυφή:
The second "Diagram of Diagrams", announced on 5 September 2008, was _Greek Rural Postmen and Their Cancellation Numbers_, the 1996 winner. The book looks at the history of Greek stamps in rural parts of the country and how they came to be cancelled by the Greek Postal Service. It is designed, "to encourage the collection of Greek stamps and to promote their study".​


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Sort of "landed in my lap", για την ακρίβεια το αλίευσαν άλλοι αλλού.

http://www.12830.gr/Forum/oikologia/oi-fones-ths-zohs/


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2009)

Η κλαγγή της χήνας;!;


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2009)

Και όμως, δες σχόλιο 58 εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/f-joseph/#comment-1570


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2009)

Οι τίτλοι των βραβευμένων βιβλίων μου θύμισαν κάτι από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια που περιέργως δεν βλέπω να μνημονεύεται κάπου στο δίκτυο: 
Στα πέριξ του Πολυτεχνείου, κυκλοφορούσε τότε ένας γραφικός τύπος μεγάλης ηλικίας (ή έτσι μας φαινόταν ) που μοίραζε ένα εφημεριδάκι με άρθρα εξωφρενικής θεματικής που προφανώς έγραφε ο ίδιος. Κυρίως είχε πρόβλημα με τις γυναίκες. 
Το όνομα της φυλλάδας (και παρατσούκλι του ιδίου) ήταν Παγκανίνι και τώρα πια θυμάμαι μόνο έναν τίτλο άρθρου που είχε κάνει αίσθηση: *"Γιατί η γυναίκα έγινε γυναίκα και δεν έγινε γουρούνι"*


----------



## Elsa (Apr 3, 2009)

Μου το έστειλαν πρόσφατα, είναι παλιό αλλά καλό. Οι 20 ερωτήσεις στο διαδίκτυο:

http://www.20q.net/


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2009)

Μόλις ελήφθη  
Μετά από κάθε πτήση οι πιλότοι συμπληρώνουν μια φόρμα που ονομάζουν "gripe sheet" στην οποία καταγράφονται τα προβλήματα που παρατηρήθηκαν κατά την πτήση, έτσι ώστε οι μηχανικοί να τα διορθώσουν. Οι μηχανικοί διαβάζουν αυτή τη λίστα, διορθώνουν το πρόβλημα και καταγράφουν στο κάτω μισό της φόρμας ποιες ενέργειες έγιναν σχετικά με το πρόβλημα αυτό. Πριν από την επόμενη πτήση οι πιλότοι συμβουλεύονται τη φόρμα για να δουν αν το πρόβλημα έχει αντιμετωπιστεί. Το κακό είναι ότι οι μηχανικοί εδάφους διαθέτουν πολύ χιούμορ.
Ακολουθεί μια λίστα με σφάλματα που έχουν παρατηρηθεί κατά την πτήση και έχουν καταγράφει από τους πιλότους μιας αεροπορικής εταιρείας καθώς και η λύση που έχει δοθεί από τους μηχανικούς εδάφους. (Π: Το πρόβλημα όπως καταγράφηκε από τον πιλότο. Λ: Η λύση που δόθηκε από τον μηχανικό.)

Π: Ο κυρίως αριστερός τροχός σχεδόν θέλει αντικατάσταση.
Λ: Ο κυρίως αριστερός τροχός σχεδόν αντικαταστάθηκε.

Π: Η δοκιμαστική πτήση ήταν Ο.Κ., εκτός από το σύστημα αυτόματης προσγείωσης που ήταν κάπως απότομο.
Λ: Σύστημα αυτόματης προσγείωσης δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί σε αυτό το αεροσκάφος.

Π: Κάτι χαλαρό στο πιλοτήριο.
Λ: Κάτι σφίχτηκε στο πιλοτήριο.

Π: Ψόφια έντομα στο παρμπρίζ.
Λ: Ζωντανά έντομα στην πίσω μεριά.

Π: Ο αυτόματος πιλότος σε κατάσταση διατήρησης ύψους προκαλεί κάθοδο 200 πόδων το λεπτό.
Λ: Δεν μπορούμε να αναπαράγουμε το πρόβλημα στο έδαφος.

Π: Ενδείξεις διαρροής στο δεξιό κυρίως σύστημα προσγείωσης.
Λ: Οι ενδείξεις αφαιρέθηκαν.

Π: Τα επίπεδα θορύβου του DMA είναι απίστευτα υψηλά.
Λ: Ο θόρυβος του DMA ρυθμίστηκε σε πιο πιστευτά επίπεδα.

Π: Οι ασφάλειες τριβής προκαλούν κόλλημα του λεβιέ ισχύος.
Λ: Γι' αυτό είναι εκεί.

Π: Το IFF δεν λειτουργεί.
Λ: Το IFF ποτέ δεν λειτουργεί σε κατάσταση 'OFF'.

Π: Υποψιάζομαι ότι υπάρχει ράγισμα στο παρμπρίζ.
Λ: Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις δίκιο.

Π: Η μηχανή Νο3 λείπει.
Λ: Η μηχανή βρέθηκε στο δεξί φτερό μετά από σύντομη έρευνα.

Π: Το αεροσκάφος συμπεριφέρεται κάπως αστεία. ;) ουραίους!
Λ: Προειδοποιήσαμε το αεροσκάφος να σοβαρευτεί.

Π: Το ραντάρ βουίζει.
Λ: Το ραντάρ επαναπρογραμματίστηκε με μουσική.

Π: Ποντίκι στο πιλοτήριο
Λ: Εγκαταστάθηκε γάτα.

Π: Θόρυβος προερχόμενος κάτω από τον πίνακα οργάνων. Μοιάζει σαν ένας νάνος να βαράει κάτι με το σφυρί του.
Λ: Πήραμε το σφυρί από το νάνο.

Π: Η ραδιοπυξίδα αρνείται να συνεργαστεί με το GPRS.
Λ: Της έγιναν οι απαραίτητες συστάσεις


----------



## Porkcastle (May 6, 2009)

Κάποιος οδηγεί με το αυτοκίνητό του και ξαφνικά βλέπει έναν τύπο ντυμένο στα κόκκινα που του κάνει νοήματα να σταματήσει. Σταματάει, κατεβάζει το τζάμι και ο τύπος τού λέει:
"Είμαι ο μαλάκας με τα κόκκινα και πεινάω."
Απορεί ο οδηγός, τέσπα, πιάνει ένα σάντουιτς που είχε και του το δίνει.

Μετά από 200 μέτρα, βλέπει έναν άλλο τύπο με κατακίτρινη ολόσωμη φόρμα στη μέση του δρόμου που κουνάει χέρια πόδια, χοροπηδάει, του κάνει κι αυτός νόημα να σταματήσει. Σταματάει ο οδηγός, κατεβάζει το τζάμι και ο τύπος του λέει:
"Είμαι ο μαλάκας με τα κίτρινα και διψάω."
Σταυροκοπιέται ο οδηγός, "απαπα, από πού το σκάσανε σήμερα", τι να κάνει, πιάνει ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό που είχε στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού και του το δίνει.

200 μέτρα παρακάτω, βλέπει έναν τύπο ντυμένο όλο στα μπλε. Του κάνει κι αυτός νόημα να σταματήσει. "Δεν πάμε καλά σήμερα", σκέφτεται. Σταματάει λοιπόν, κατεβάζει το τζάμι και λέει στον τύπο:
"-Ξέρω, ξέρω, είσαι ο μαλάκας με τα μπλε, τι θέλεις εσύ;"
"-Άδεια και δίπλωμα".


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2009)

Ένα σχετικά παλιό "μεταφραστικό" σε pdf, 
απάντηση σε επιστολή παραπόνων Έλληνα πελάτη της Ρενό


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ένα σχετικά παλιό "μεταφραστικό" σε pdf,
> απάντηση σε επιστολή παραπόνων Έλληνα πελάτη της Ρενό


Η ρουμάνικη βερσιόν εδώ. (courtesy of Lexoplast)
:)


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2009)

Το παραπάνω του daeman στα αγγλικά (δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο αστείο αμετάφραστο...)
After every flight, Qantas pilots fill out a form, called a "gripe sheet," which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the problems; document their repairs on the form, and then pilots review the gripe sheets before the next flight. Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humor.

Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by Qantas' pilots (marked with a P) and the solutions recorded by maintenance engineers (marked with an S) .

By the way, Qantas is the only major airline that has never had an accident.
Enjoy!


P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replace the left inside main tire. 

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough.
S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit.
S: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on back-order.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent.
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what they're for.

P: IFF inoperative. 
S: IFF always inoperative in O FF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.
S: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

P: Target radar hums. 
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
S: Took hammer away from midget.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

Μάλλον δεν προέρχεται από την Qantas, δύσκολο και να πει κανείς αν όντως γράφτηκαν οι συγκεκριμένες διορθωτικές ενέργειες στη φόρμα των αεροσκαφών, αλλά το βέβαιο είναι ότι τρελές ή χαζά διατυπωμένες «βλάβες» ανέκαθεν υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν — όπως κι ετυμόλογοι έως εξυπνακιστές μηχανικοί εδάφους.  http://www.snopes.com/travel/airline/squawk.asp


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2009)

Αληθινή ή όχι, η λίστα αυτή είναι από τα πιο αστεία email που κυκλοφορούν στο ίντερνετ.



Palavra said:


> (δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο αστείο αμετάφραστο...)


Εννοείται! Άντε τώρα να μεταφράσεις, π.χ., αυτό:
P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.




Palavra said:


> By the way, Qantas is the only major airline that has never had an accident.


Το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό, αλλά το ακριβές είναι ότι δεν είχε ποτέ δυστύχημα *με τζετ*. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qantas#Airline_incidents)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό, αλλά το ακριβές είναι ότι δεν είχε ποτέ δυστύχημα *με τζετ*. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qantas#Airline_incidents)


Σωστά — και καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούνται οι λίστες του ACRO: http://www.baaa-acro.com/Compagnies Q/Qantas.htm (Επίσης, άλλο να λέμε γενικά «ατυχήματα», κι άλλο να ακολουθούμε την επίσημη κατηγοριοποίηση σε _μείζονα_, _ελάσσονα_ και _παρ' ολίγον_.)


----------



## YiannisMark (May 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Άντε τώρα να μεταφράσεις, π.χ., αυτό:
> P: Aircraft handles funny.
> S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.


Ή αυτό:


Palavra said:


> P: Number 3 engine missing.
> S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.


Είναι ο ορισμός της φράσης «εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα». Επίσης, μια από τις καλύτερες ενδείξεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι φτιαχτά (γουστόζικα, όμως).


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

Πάντως στο:
P: Dead bugs on windshield. / S: Live bugs on back-order.
το ελληνικό γράφει κάτι άσχετο (ή προϊόν παρανόησης):
Π: Ψόφια έντομα στο παρμπρίζ. / Λ: Ζωντανά έντομα στην πίσω μεριά.

(Αναφορικά με τη μετάφραση: Εννοείται ότι τα αεροσκάφη έχουν _αλεξήνεμο_, _πτέρυγες_, _κύριο Σ/Π_ κλπ. :))


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

Μια και μιλάμε για αεροπλανικά κόλπα, να τι πήρα σήμερα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου:


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια και μιλάμε για αεροπλανικά κόλπα, να τι πήρα σήμερα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου:


 
unbe-f***ing-lievable το Κινεζίδιο*!

*όχι ως μειωτικό, αλλά ως προσδιορισμός μεγέθους;)
αλλά τσίρκο, πράγματι... και μια από τις αποδείξεις ότι τσίρκο χωρίς ζώα είναι πιο πρωτότυπο, ευφάνταστο κι εντυπωσιακό.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Αληθινή ή όχι, η λίστα αυτή είναι από τα πιο αστεία email που κυκλοφορούν στο ίντερνετ.
> 
> Εννοείται! Άντε τώρα να μεταφράσεις, π.χ., αυτό:
> P: Aircraft handles funny.
> ...


 
Συμφωνώ ότι είναι εξαιρετικά αστείο, γι' αυτό και το δημοσίευσα μόλις ήρθε!
Οίκοθεν νοείται :) ότι είναι πιο αστείο αμετάφραστο, αλλά έτσι το έλαβα και δεν έκανα τον κόπο να αναζητήσω το πρωτότυπο (ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό, Palavra!)
Όσο για τη μετάφραση, ομολογώ ότι μ' έπιασε και μένα η επαγγελματική διαστροφή ν' αρχίσω να την κρίνω, ακόμη και να τη διορθώσω, αλλά ευτυχώς σκέφτηκα σύντομα ότι δεν είμαι εγώ ο "κάβουρας" που αναφέρει ο YiannisMark στο #125 (αν και θα ήταν μια καλή άσκηση). Καλό κουράγιο και καλή έμπνευση σε όποιον αναγκαστεί να μεταφράσει λογοπαίγνια. Οι μόνες επεμβάσεις μου ήταν ένας γρήγορος ορθογραφικός έλεγχος και η διαγραφή της τελευταίας πρότασης πριν τη λίστα, όπου αναφερόταν και στο μετάφρασμα ο ισχυρισμός περί υπαρκτής αεροπορικής εταιρείας (χωρίς να κατονομάζεται), ώστε να μη συμβάλω στη διάδοση πιθανών μυθευμάτων... Ε, χμ, δεν αντιστάθηκα κι εντελώς στον πειρασμό και πρόσθεσα το σχόλιο "ουραίους" (=ωραίος) στο funny
Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αληθινό αλλά σίγουρα έχει κάποια βάση αφού, όπως λέει ο Zazula στο #122, "το βέβαιο είναι ότι τρελές ή χαζά διατυπωμένες «βλάβες» ανέκαθεν υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν — όπως κι ετοιμόλογοι έως εξυπνακιστές μηχανικοί εδάφους." Στην 345ΜΒ για παράδειγμα, όπου υπηρέτησα για ένα φεγγάρι, υπήρχε πάντα μια καλώς εννοούμενη "κόντρα" μεταξύ πιλότων και μηχανικών η οποία συχνά έβγαζε πολύ γέλιο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, πολλές φορές, από την αναφορά βλαβών και την επισκευή τους εξαρτάται η ζωή - ή τουλάχιστον η καριέρα - των πιλότων (και των επιβατών, αν πρόκειται για πολιτικά αεροσκάφη). Φαίνεται όμως ότι στις σοβαρότερες περιστάσεις όπου παίζονται πολλά, το χιούμορ είναι η καλύτερη εκτόνωση. Ρωτήστε χειρουργούς τι ανέκδοτα ανταλλάσσουν πριν, μετά, ή ακόμη και κατά τη διάρκεια των επεμβάσεων!
Κι επειδή πολύ σοβαρεύτηκα γι' αυτό το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, ορίστε κι άλλο ένα, σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα:
Η παραβολή του ψαρά...


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

Χα χα, τέλειο — θα μπορούσες βέβαια να το ποστάρεις κι εδώ: Making swine flu kosher: A symptom of the disease of Israeli politics (μαζί με το πώς ονομάζεται το Γουρουνάκι στην κασέρ έκδοση του Γουίνι).


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

_Παλιό, αλλά με κάνει πάντα να γελάω:_

Έχουμε πρόβλημα και το πορτάκι του CD είναι κολλημένο και δεν κλείνει?

26 διαφορετικοί τρόποι για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα!

- Τρόπος της γραμματέως: Βγάζουμε πρώτα την κούπα του καφέ από το πορτάκι κι ύστερα φωνάζουμε τον τεχνικό για βοήθεια.

- Τρόπος του χακερά: Πηγαίνουμε στο δικτυακό τόπο http://www.apolatakaloudia.com, βρίσκουμε σχετικό πρόγραμμα, το κατεβάζουμε, κατεβάζουμε και το crack του από το http://www.olataspame.pir και το εγκαθιστούμε.

- Τρόπος του μηχανικού: Σπρώχνουμε με τα δάχτυλα το πορτάκι προς τα μέσα για λίγο, έχοντας παρατηρήσει ότι από κάποιο σημείο συνεχίζει μόνο του.

- Τρόπος του μαθηματικού: Έστω χ το πορτάκι και ψ η κατάστασή του, όπου ψ Ε {ανοιχτό, κλειστό}…

- Τρόπος του ‘σπασίκλα’: Κάθεσαι για 72 συνεχόμενες ώρες στον…
υπολογιστή, γράφεις ένα πρόγραμμα που το κάνει χρησιμοποιώντας κλήσεις συστήματος.
Προσθέτεις πλήρη τεκμηρίωση, άδεια χρήσης (συνήθως κάτι σε free), το ανεβάζεις στην ιστοσελίδα σου μαζί με κείμενο 5 σελίδων για επεξήγηση και απαντάς προσωπικά στα χιλιάδες ηλεκτρονικά μηνύματα των χρηστών που θα το κατεβάσουν.
Προαιρετικά: Ιδρύεις ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό σύλλογο για την προώθηση του προγράμματος, τυπώνεις μπλουζάκια με το λογότυπό του, οργανώνεις συναντήσεις ανά τον κόσμο των φανατικών χρηστών του κλπ.

- Τρόπος του Bill Gates: Περίπου όπως ο προηγούμενος τρόπος, μόνο που
α) ΔΕΝ είναι free, αλλά κοστίζει 999.49 δολάρια και είναι προστατευμένο από την πειρατεία
β) Προσθέτεις επίτηδες bugs και τρύπες για να εξαναγκάσεις τους χρήστες να αγοράζουν τις συνεχόμενες αναβαθμίσεις
γ) Κάθε φορά που βρέχει στην Ινδία, ή φυσάει αέρας πάνω από 6 μποφόρ στο Λονδίνο, το πορτάκι ανοιγοκλείνει μόνο του 4-5 φορές χωρίς προφανή (για τον χρήστη) αιτία.

- Τρόπος του απόφοιτου της Κορέλκο: Έχοντας πάντα το χαμόγελο σιγουριάς στο βλέμμα του, ανοίγει τη βοήθεια του Word, (αυτή με το συνδετήρα ντε…) και αναζητά στο θέμα ‘κλείσιμο’. Μη βρίσκοντας τίποτα, κοιτάει και στη βοήθεια του Excel…

- Τρόπος του σύμβουλου της επιχείρησης: ‘Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ακόμα στην εγγύηση; Τον δίνουμε πίσω και μας φέρνουν έναν ολοκαίνουριο.’

- Τρόπος του συνδικαλισμού: Όλο το γραφείο κάνει απεργία πείνας μέχρι να κλείσει το πορτάκι. (Μετά από 62 μέρες απεργίας, ο αγώνας τελικά δικαιώνεται)

- Τρόπος του Μαγκάιβερ: Βγάζουμε το καπάκι του ρυθμιστικού διακόπτη των ηχείων, παίρνουμε την μπαταρία από ασύρματο ποντίκι, την κεραία από το διπλανό ραδιόφωνο και μερικά τρανζίστορ από το μόντεμ και φτιάχνουμε έναν απλούστατο ηλεκτρονικό μηχανισμό που κλείνει το πορτάκι μόλις βραδιάσει.

- Ψυχοαντιδραστικοβιολογικός τρόπος: Ανοίγουμε το παράθυρο ώστε να πέσει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου, να αισθανθεί κρύο το cd και να κλείσει από μόνο του.

- Κρητικός τρόπος: Βγάζουμε το Ούζι και πυροβολούμε το cd τραγουδώντας σχετική αυτοσχέδια μαντινάδα.

- Σοβιετικός τρόπος: Δίνουμε μια κλωτσιά στο πορτάκι φωνάζοντας εκνευρισμένα ‘Ζμπιζνίβστσιι γιασνάι σιντί’. (Εννοείται ότι φοράμε μπότες βαριάς κατασκευής)

- Ποντιακός τρόπος: Δίνουμε μια κλωτσιά στην οθόνη.

- Πολιτικά ορθός τρόπος: Με αφορμή το πρόβλημα στο κλείσιμο του καπακιού cd συνειδητοποιούμε τα αδιέξοδα της σύγχρονης παγκοσμιοποιημένης κοινωνίας, την κρίση του καπιταλισμού και την αποξένωση από το πραγματικό είναι της ανθρώπινης φύσης, τον κοινωνικοοικονομικό-πολιτιστικό σεκταρισμό και το προτσές της ενσωμάτωσης του ελεύθερου χρόνου στην εργασία με σκοπό την απογύμνωση του ανθρώπου από κάθε είδος ψυχικής έπαρσης και τη δημιουργία αυτόνομων, αλλά εξαρτημένων σφαιρών επιρροής…

- Σουρεαλιστικός τρόπος: Φωνάζουμε ‘Βαγγέλη!!!’ και το πορτάκι κλείνει αυτόματα. (Βλέπε την ταινία ‘Μια Ελληνίδα στο χαρέμι’ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.)

- Ψωνισμένος τρόπος: Φωνάζουμε όλα τα κανάλια. Μας βγάζουν στα παράθυρα σε όλες τις σχετικές εκπομπές. Προβάλλεται και το σχετικό ριάλιτυ:’ Κλείσε το πορτάκι’. Το πορτάκι ίσως να είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό, αλλά εμείς γίναμε πασίγνωστοι στο Πανελλήνιο.

- Cool τρόπος: Στέλνουμε από το κινητό ένα μήνυμα στο 1515 ή παίρνουμε στο 9011 23 24 25 στην πιο ζωντανή παρέα κλεισίματος πορτακίων cd υπολογιστών.

- Καλλιτεχνικός τρόπος: Γυρίζουμε μια ταινία με τίτλο ‘Το ανοιχτό πορτάκι’. Το Ελληνικό Κέντρο Κινηματογράφου μας επιχορηγεί και κερδίζουμε 7 βραβεία στο Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου Θεσσαλονίκης.

- Δημοσιοϋπαλληλικός τρόπος: ‘Δε βαριέσαι, ας μείνει ανοιχτό. Αερίζεται καλύτερα έτσι…’

- Τρόπος του Σημίτη: Δημιουργούμε 12.000 νέες θέσεις εργασίας (προσλαμβάνοντας συμβασιούχους για να κλείνουν το πορτάκι) συμβάλλοντας έτσι στην απορρόφηση του Κοινοτικού Πλαισίου Στήριξης.

- Δήλωση Μητσοτάκη: ‘Ας μείνει ανοιχτό. Σε 10 χρόνια, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το έχουμε ξεχάσει…’

- Βιβλικομεταμοντέρνος τρόπος: Παίρνουμε το μηχάνημα, τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο και 200 ιερείς του Βάαλ και ανεβαίνουμε σε ένα ψηλό βουνό. Οι 200 ιερείς προσεύχονται επί 3 ημέρες και το πορτάκι δεν κλείνει. Μόλις κάνει ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος ένα σταυρό, το πορτάκι κλείνει αμέσως. Όλοι μένουν έκπληκτοι με το θαύμα. Το βουνό κηρύσσεται αμέσως ιερό και απ όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας καταφτάνουν πιστοί για να προσκυνήσουν τον ιερό υπολογιστή. Τα κέρδη της Εκκλησίας από τα εισιτήρια και τις εισφορές υπολογίζονται σε πάνω από 2 εκ. ευρώ.

- Τρόπος της κας Λουκά: Καίμε το πορτάκι μαζί με τον υπολογιστή για να τα λυτρώσουμε από το Σατανά.

- Τρόπος των αναρχικών: Όπως προηγουμένως, αλλά καίμε και ολόκληρο το γραφείο μαζί…

- Στρατιωτικός τρόπος: Το πορτάκι διατάσσεται από τον αξιωματικό υπηρεσίας να κλείσει. Εφ όσον δεν υπάρχει απάντηση (και καμία αντίδραση γενικώς), καταδικάζεται σε στέρηση εξόδου, αγγαρεία στα μαγειρεία και 10ήμερη φυλάκιση για απειθαρχία και ασέβεια προς ανώτερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2009)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα! Και μην ξεχνάτε τη φυσική σας κατάσταση!


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2009)

Μόλις πριν λίγο το πήρα:

“It was once said that pigs would fly before Americans would elect a black president. 
“Indeed, we’re 100 days into the Obama presidency… and *SWINE FLU*!!“


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Παλαιά παραλαβή, ξεστοκάρω:

Ενώ ήταν όλα έτοιμα για το γάμο τους, και το ζευγάρι έκανε τις τελευταίες του προετοιμασίες, για κακή τους τύχη σκοτώνονται και οι δυο σε ένα τροχαίο.. 
Καθώς περιμένουν λοιπόν στην αίθουσα αναμονής του παραδείσου και ο Άγιος Πέτρος επεξεργάζεται τους φακέλους του, αυτοί τον ρωτάνε αν θα ήταν δυνατόν να παντρευτούν στον παράδεισο, αφού δεν πρόλαβαν στη γη! 
Ο άγιος Πέτρος τους κοιτάζει παράξενα και τους λέει: 
- Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά, πρώτη φορά μου το ζητάνε αυτό το πράγμα... Για περιμένετε να ρωτήσω. Φεύγει... Περνάει μια ώρα, δυο ώρες, μισή μέρα, δυο μέρες, ένας μήνας και ο Αγιος Πέτρος ακόμα να φανεί. Εκεί που περίμενε λοιπόν το ζευγάρι μας, αρχίζουν να αναθεωρούν τα πράγματα και σκέπτονται τι θα γινόταν αν τελικά δεν ταίριαζαν και χρειαζόταν να χωρίσουν. "Θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε διαζύγιο στον παράδεισο ή θα είμαστε δεμένοι αιώνια με τα δεσμά του γάμου; Αυτή η σκέψη στριφογυρίζει στο μυαλό τους όταν τελικά μετά από τρεις μήνες αναμονής εμφανίζεται ο Άγιος Πέτρος φανερά ταλαιπωρημένος και τους λέει: 
- Λοιπόν παιδιά, ρώτησα και έμαθα ότι μπορείτε να παντρευτείτε! Άντε συγχαρητήρια!! 
- Ευχαριστούμε, Άγιε Πέτρο, αλλά κάναμε και άλλες σκέψεις όσο εσύ έλειπες. Λέγαμε.. να, αν δεν ταιριάξουμε τελικά θα μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε διαζύγιο εδώ; Ο 'Αγιος Πέτρος γίνεται κόκκινος, πετάει με μανία τα χαρτιά του κάτω και λέει: 
- Ρε δε με παρατάτε! Έκανα τρεις μήνες να βρω παπά εδώ πάνω. Ξέρετε πόσο θα μου πάρει τώρα να βρω δικηγόρο;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον:

European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will
be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which
was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that
English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-
year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c". Sertainly, this will
make the sivil servants jump with joy.

The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of "k". This should klear up
konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the
troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f". This will make words like
fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted
to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have
always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the 
silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th"
with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining
"ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensi bl rite n styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu
understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze
forst plas.

If zis mad you smil, pleas pas on to oza pepl.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Αριθμολογικό:

Ever wonder about people who say they are giving more than 100% ? 

We have all been to those meetings where someone wants over 100%. How about 
achieving 103 %? Here is a little math that might prove helpful. 

What makes life 100%? 

If: 
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 
Is represented as 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 

Then: 

H A R D W O R K 
8 1 18 4 23 15 18 11 = 98%. 

K N O W L E D G E 
11 14 15 23 12 5 4 7 5 = 96% 

But, 

A T T I T U D E 
20 20 9 20 21 4 5 = 100% 

And, 

B U L L S H I T 
2 21 12 12 19 8 9 20 = 103% 

So it stands to reason that hard work and knowledge will get you close, 
Attitude will get you there, and Bullshit will take you over the top. 

But look how far ass kissing will take you. 

A S S K I S S I N G 
1 19 19 11 9 19 19 9 14 7 = 118%. 

So the next time someone ask you to give more than 100%, you know what is 
required of you.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα χλιαρό γλωσσικό:

Have you ever wondered why foreigners have trouble with the English Language? 
Let's face it 
English is a queer language. 
There is no egg in the eggplant 
No ham in the hamburger 
And neither pine nor apple in the pineapple. 
English muffins were not invented in England 
French fries were not invented in France. 
We sometimes take English for granted 
But if we examine its paradoxes we find that 
Quicksand takes you down slowly 
Boxing rings are square 
And a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 
If writers write, how come fingers don't fing. 
If the plural of tooth is teeth 
Shouldn't the plural of phone booth be phone beeth 
If the teacher taught, 
Why didn't the preacher praught. 
If a vegetarian eats vegetables 
What the heck does a humanitarian eat!? 
Why do people recite at a play 
Yet play at a recital? 
Park on driveways and 
Drive on parkways 
You have to marvel at the unique lunacy 
Of a language where a house can burn up as 
It burns down 
And in which you fill in a form 
By filling it out 
And a bell is only heard once it goes! 
English was invented by people, not computers 
And it reflects the creativity of the human race 
(Which of course isn't a race at all) 
That is why 
When the stars are out they are visible 
But when the lights are out they are invisible 
And why it is that when I wind up my watch 
It starts 
But when I wind up this observation, 
It ends.


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Μετά από μακροχρόνιες έρευνες των Ελλήνων ενδοκρινολόγων ανακαλύφθηκε ότι πέρα από τις γνωστές ορμόνες, όπως είναι η οιστραδιόλη, η προγεστερόνη, τεστοστερόνη κ.λπ., υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποιες ορμόνες, που ανακαλύπτουμε δυστυχώς σταδιακά στις γυναίκες και τους άνδρες. 
Έχουμε λοιπόν: 
*Α. Γυναικείες Ορμόνες *
*Χοντοσεντερόνη *
Βασική γυναικεία ορμόνη, χάρη στην οποία μια γυναίκα, που μπορεί να μην ξέρει να πάει ούτε από την Ομόνοια στο Σύνταγμα, εντοπίζει με κλειστά μάτια όλα τα υποκαταστήματα της αλυσίδας Hondos Center σε ακτίνα 150 ναυτικών μιλίων.
* Φερτηκαρταρεκαργιόλη*
Ορμόνη, που εκκρίνεται ιδιαίτερα κάθε Σάββατο πρωί, και διεγείρει την γυναίκα έτσι ώστε να αποσπάσει την πιστωτική κάρτα του άντρα, αφού η δική της έχει καταστραφεί από την χοντοσεντερόνη. 
* Ευρωχλωρίνη*
Με την έκκριση αυτής της ορμόνης η γυναίκα αφήνει την πιστωτική κάρτα και στρέφεται στα μετρητά του άντρα, τα οποία και “καθαρίζει” σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.. Εφόσον συνδυαστεί με τις δύο προηγούμενες, άστα να πάνε. 
*Τηλεφωνίνη*
Ορμόνη, που δίνει στη γυναίκα την ικανότητα να μπορεί να μιλά στο τηλέφωνο για πολλές ώρες χωρίς να χρειάζεται τροφή και νερό. Εκκρίνεται καθημερινά σε σταθερή ποσότητα, αλλά παρατηρείται υπερέκκριση όταν η φερτηκάρταρεκαριόλη και η ευρωχλωρίνη δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα.
* Νυφουλίνη*
Πρόκειται για ορμόνη της οποίας η έκκριση αυξάνεται γεωμετρικά με τα χρόνια και η οποία δημιουργεί στη γυναίκα την ακατανίκητη ανάγκη να ντυθεί νυφούλα. Εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη για τους άντρες, αφού μπορεί να τους οδηγήσει ακόμη και στον αιφνίδιο γάμο.
* Πονοκεφαλίνη*
Πρόκειται για ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται κυρίως όταν η γυναίκα βρίσκεται σε ύπτια θέση (=ξαπλωμένη). Εδώ πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι αυτή η ορμόνη δεν προκαλεί πονοκέφαλο στην γυναίκα αλλά οίδημα (=πρήξιμο) στα γεννητικά όργανα των ανδρών. Η γυναίκα επικαλείται δήθεν πονοκέφαλο για να αποφύγει άλλες δραστηριότητες. Πιστεύεται ότι συσχετίζεται με τη νυφουλίνη στις μικρές και την φερτηκάρταρεκαργιόλη στις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες. Πάντοτε όμως συνδυάζεται με την μουρμουρόνη.
* Μουρμουρόνη*
Βασική γυναικεία ορμόνη, αφού εκκρίνεται από όλες τις γυναίκες και σε όλες τις ηλικίες. Διακρίνεται στη γενικομουρμουρόνη (η γυναίκα μουρμουρίζει γενικά οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας) και στη κρεβατομουρμουρόνη (εκκρίνεται πριν τον ύπνο και προκαλεί βασανιστική κρεβατομουρμούρα). Σε συνδυασμό με την τηλεφωνίνη προκαλεί μουρμούρα από τηλεφώνου (γνωστή και ως τηλεγκρίνια). Οι επιστήμονες πιστεύουν ότι αν βρεθεί τρόπος περιορισμού της μουρμουρόνης, ο μέσος όρος ζωής των ανδρών θα αυξηθεί άμεσα κατά 15-20 χρόνια. 

* Β. Ανδρικές Ορμόνες *
* Βοδινόλη*
Τυπική αντρική ορμόνη. Εκκρίνεται μονίμως και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ο άντρας να τρώει σαν βόδι ανεξάρτητα αν βρίσκεται σπίτι του, σε ταβέρνα ή στο Vardis και με γυναικεία συντροφιά. Παρότι τα βόδια είναι χορτοφάγα, η βοδινόλη ανοίγει την όρεξη για κάθε είδους ψητά, για ψαρομεζέδες, για σάλτσες και λαδομπούκια. Δεν έχει επιπτώσεις στις πράσινες σαλάτες και στα ραδίκια.
*Μπεκρουλίνη (ή κουνουπιδόλη ή χωματόλη ή αυγουλίνη ή λιωματίνη ή κοκκαλίνη)*
Ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται οποαδήποτε ώρα του 24ώρου, αρκεί να υπάρχει η σωστή παρέα. Δημιουργεί τάση προς το μπεκρούλιασμα και συνήθως ακολουθεί χρονικά την βοδινόλη. Συχνές επιπτώσεις είναι ο ύπνος με ρούχα, παπούτσια και ανοιχτά τα φώτα, σπάσιμο καθρέφτη με το κεφάλι κλπ. Αν συνδυαστεί με ατυχία, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ξύπνημα δίπλα σε γκόμενα-κουασιμόδο. Η ακατάσχετη έκκριση της μπεκρουλίνης οδηγεί τον άντρα σε σίγουρη καραγκιοζοποίηση.
*Ποδοσφαιρίνη*
Πανίσχυρη αντρική ορμόνη. Εκκρίνεται τα βράδια του Champions League, Mundial καθώς και τις Κυριακές. Συνηθισμένο αποτέλεσμα είναι η απώλεια συνείδησης και η πλήρης αδιαφορία για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει εκτός αγωνιστικού χώρου. Συνοδεύεται από εκφράσεις όπως “γκ.... οοόχι ρε πο*στη”, “πουτ*να μπάλα”, “πουλημένο κοράκι”, “πάρτε το γκολάκι και μόκο”, “γαμώ τον άξονα της Γης” κ.ά. Στις γυναίκες προκαλεί αντίστοιχη αύξηση της μουρμουρόνης.
*Διπλανόλη*
Αυτή η ορμόνη εκκρίνεται σε όλους τους άντρες και πιο πολύ σε αυτούς με μόνιμη σχέση. Έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να γουστάρει περισσότερο κάποια άλλη γυναίκα από αυτή που έχει, όπως εκείνη στο διπλανό γραφείο, στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα, στην διπλανή ομπρέλα της παραλίας, στο διπλανό αμάξι στο δρόμο, την κολλητή της φίλης του ή την αδελφή της κλπ. Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμη και αν η δική του είναι αντικειμενικά πιο ωραία από τις άλλες. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος καταστολής αυτής της ορμόνης.
* Μο*νοδουλίνη * Πρόκειται για ορμόνη που υπάρχει σε πολλούς άντρες και επιφέρει την πλήρη και άνευ όρων υποδούλωσή του σε κάποια γυναίκα. Η δράση της είναι ύπουλη γιατί ποτέ ο ασθενής δεν έχει επίγνωση της καταστάσεώς του αντίθετα πιστεύει ότι ελέγχει πλήρως τη γυναίκα. Τυπικές ενδείξεις είναι η απομάκρυνση από παλιούς φίλους, η αποχή από αγαπημένες συνήθειες και δραστηριότητες, καθώς και άλλες πιο περίπλοκες. Η ύπαρξη της μο*νοδουλίνης μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτή μόνο με την βοήθεια τρίτων, κυρίως φίλων αλλά σπάνια αντιμετωπίζεται.
*Μπακουρόλη *
Άλλη εξειδικευμένη ορμόνη. Χτυπά ορισμένους άντρες και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουν “πεϊνιρλί” μόνο στα everest , στο filmnet και στο sirocco. Συνήθως οι ασθενείς αυτοί πάνε πολλοί μαζί, τουλάχιστον τρεις, και το καλό τους χέρι είναι πολύ πιο δυνατό από το άλλο. Το τέλος της μπακουρόλης έρχεται χάρη στη νυμφουλίνη.
*Φιγουρατζίνη*
Πρόκειται για συνηθισμένη ορμόνη, η επίδραση της οποίας έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ο άντρας θύμα να επιδεικνύει ό,τι νομίζει πως ζηλεύουν οι άλλοι σε αυτόν. Συγκεκριμένα: Αν πρόκειται για την ωραία φίλη του: Πάει στο κλαμπ, γυρνάει το κεφάλι του σαν περισκόπιο και κοιτάζει να δει αν την κοιτάζουν. Τότε καμαρώνει σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι, κάνει high five με τον “κολλητό” μπάρμαν με την αλογοουρά και παραγγέλνει. Αν πρόκειται για αυτοκίνητο: Του βάζει φιμέ ζελατίνα στα τζάμια, μαύρα πίσω φώτα, ψεύτικη extra εξάτμιση, τιμόνι momo, δικτυωτά προσκέφαλα, stereo με subwoofer, πετσετάκι Dewars στο ταμπλό κλπ. Μετά παίρνει σβάρνα τις καφετέριες από το Μικρολίμανο μέχρι τη Νέα Ερυθραία παίζοντας με 120db σκυλοπόπ, κλαψομούνικα ζεϊμπέκικα και όλα τα σουξέ του Village 88. Εδώ πρέπει να τονίσουμε το παράδοξο ότι η φιγουρατζίνη ενισχύει και αποδυναμώνει συγχρόνως την θεωρία του Δαρβίνου. Την ενισχύει γιατί οι φιγουρατζήδες αποτελούν τον χαμένο εξελικτικό κρίκο ανάμεσα στον πίθηκο και τον άνθρωπο. Την αποδυναμώνει γιατί αποδεικνύει ότι διαδικασία της Φυσικής Επιλογής δεν είναι αρκετή για να απαλλάξει την Φύση από εντελώς άχρηστα και χωρίς λόγο ύπαρξης όντα, όπως οι φιγουρατζήδες.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2009)

Σκαλίζοντας παλιά κιτάπια, έπεσα πάνω στον πολιτικά ορθό τρόπο να ευχηθεί κανείς Καλά Χριστούγεννα κι Ευτυχισμένος ο Νέος Έτος ;), άκαιρο μεν, αλλά κι αχρείαστο να 'ναι:

I wanted to send some sort of holiday greeting to you all, but it is so difficult in today's world to know exactly what to say without offending someone. So I met with my solicitor and our compliance consultants and on their advice I wish to say the following: 

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced with the most enjoyable traditions of religious persuasion or secular practices of your choice with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. 

I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make our country great (not to imply that USA is necessarily greater than any other country) and without regard to the race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee. 

By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms: 

This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for her/himself or others and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one 
year or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher. 

Disclaimer: No trees were harmed in the sending of this message; however, a significant number of electrons were slightly inconvenienced.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2009)

A Spanish teacher was explaining to her class that in Spanish, unlike English, nouns are designated as either masculine or feminine.

"House", for instance, is feminine: "la casa".
"Pencil", however, is masculine: "el lapiz".

A student asked, "What gender is 'computer'?"

Instead of giving the answer, the teacher split the class into two groups, male and female, and asked them to decide for themselves whether "computer" should be a masculine or a feminine noun.

Each group was asked to give four reasons for its recommendation.

The men's group decided that "computer" should definitely be of the feminine gender ("la computer"), because:
1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic;
2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else;
3. Even the smallest mistakes are stored in long-term memory for possible later retrieval; and
4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.

(No chuckling... this gets better!)

The women's group, however, concluded that computers should be masculine ("el computer"), because:
1. In order to do anything with them, you have to turn them on;
2. They have a lot of data but still can't think for themselves;
3. They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they ARE the problem; and
4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a little longer, you could have gotten a better model.

The women won.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ας ταυτιστούμε όλοι μαζί!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Εγώ ταυτίστηκα ήδη. Μα πού το βρήκες; Καταπληκτικό!


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Ας ταυτιστούμε όλοι μαζί!


Γκραν σουξέ ο Mox!
Ιδού και το σχετικό νήμα στο Proz, αν αναρωτιέστε ποιος είναι ο δημιουργός.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2009)

Από τις κριτικές του Αθηνοράματος για το Gran Torino του Clint Eastwood:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Παλιό, αλλά καλό (και το έταξα σε κάποιους)...


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Με αφορμή εκείνη τη συζήτηση:

We all know those cute little computer symbols called "emoticons," where: :) means a smile and  is a frown. Sometimes these are represented by and :-( respectively. 
Well, how about some "assicons"? Here goes: 
(_!_) a regular ass 
(__!__) a fat ass 
(!) a tight ass 
(_*_) a sore ass 
{_!_} a swishy ass 
(_o_) an ass that's been around 
(_x_) kiss my ass 
(_X_) leave my ass alone 
(_zzz_) a tired ass 
(_E=mc2_) a smart ass 
(_$_) Money coming out of his ass 
(_?_) Dumb Ass


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2009)

Ένα πολύ αστείο blog είναι η tsaousa. Έχει εξαιρετικό ταλέντο στις παρομοιώσεις. Δείτε μερικά χαρακτηριστικά ποστ:
Ακούς Ισμαήλ;
Αρφαβήτα
Πλήττω Θανάσιμου 
Παπούτσα από τον τόπο σου 
Ο μαύρος μου ο γάτος


----------



## anef (Jun 14, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο Αλεξάνδρα! Αστείο επίσης (αλλά για άλλους λόγους) είναι και το μήνυμα που πήρε η tsaousa από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος (πέμπτο σχόλιο σ' αυτή την ανάρτηση).

Επίσης, έχω ρίξει πολύ γέλιο με το Καθαρολόγον Έπος του Κορνήλιου και τις απαντήσεις των υπόλοιπων στο ιστολόγιο του sarant, κάτω από το Κάλπες και Ψήφοι...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

*Man Rules*

Αφού έχει απαγορευτεί διά νόμου η φυλολογία στη Λεξιλογία, ευκαιρία να κάνουμε _ρεζιστάνς_:

These are our rules!
Please note... these are all numbered "1" ON PURPOSE!

1. Men are NOT mind readers.
1. Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.
1. Sunday sports: It's like the full moon or the changing of the tides. Let it be.
1... Crying is blackmail.
1. Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!
1. Yes and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.
1. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.
1. Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. In fact, all comments become Null and void after 7 Days.
1. If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us.
1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.
1. You can either ask us to do something Or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.
1. Whenever possible, Please say whatever you have to say during commercials.
1. Christopher Columbus did NOT need directions and neither do we.
1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings. Peach, for example, is a fruit, not A color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have no idea what mauve is.
1. If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that.
1. If we ask what is wrong and you say 'nothing,' We will act like nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle.
1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer you don't want to hear.
1. When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine... Really.
1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as baseball or motor sports.
1. You have enough clothes.
1. You have too many shoes.
1. I am in shape. Round IS a shape!
1. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

Παλιό αλλά καλό! 
Μου είχε έρθει σε pps του και το χρησιμοποίησα (και μεταφρασμένο) σε μάθημα περί παρουσιάσεων, σε τάξη ενηλίκων (παντρεμένα τα περισσότερα άτομα) με χιούμορ και ανοιχτά μυαλά, βέβαια. Περιττό να πω ότι, εκτός από το γέλιο που έπεσε, έγιναν ξεφτέρια στο Powerpoint!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Κι εμένα μόλις μου ήρθε ένα από άκυρα ψηφοδέλτια που έπεσαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά, επειδή είμαστε σοβαρό φόρουμ, δεν το ανεβάζω στις σελίδες μας. Είναι σηκωμένο εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Κι ύστερα λέει ο sarant ότι στην ελληνική δύσκολο να ευδοκιμήσουν τα backronyms!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Αφού αυτός ο λίγο παραπάνω φυλολογεί σε άλλα νήματα, να κι εγώ:
*Rules for Guys*

1. When crying occurs you caused it and should fix it. Perfect time for a gift.
2. Watching Star Trek or any type of non-romance movie/ T.V. show should also be rewarded in a gift.
3. The toilet seat prefers to be down. Gravity; any questions?
4. When we ask if we are fat, we are looking for a "NO I love you just the way you are" answer.
5. Cindy Crawford cuts her hair; why can't we?
6. We are not always thinking of you.
7. We are not always looking for the perfect gift... some gift is better than no gift, and we realize it is the thought that counts.
8. Our Cats truly are special friends.
9. Shopping is not a sport, it's an adventure.
10. We value your opinion on our outfits and perhaps you should ask for direction when you are dressing.
11. Wearing the same clothes because they are on top of the pile is not acceptable.
12. If we had enough clothes or shoes then why are there so many stores?
13. When we ask for something we want it then!! Don't wait for a birthday, etc. you may forget what it is that we want.
14. If you cant be expected to hit the toilet, we can't be expected to find the oil.
15. When the lights come on in the car, we let you know when we get around to it.
16. Three pairs of shoes in not a selection, its a crisis!
17. Boots, old tennis shoes, and grass shoes are not adequate shoe choices.
18. We don't believe you when you say you'll be right home.
19. Yes and No are not answers, you are not on trial and we are not your attorney.
20. We remember what you say regardless of how long its been. Why can't you?
21. Saying what you think we want to hear gets you in more trouble! Stop while you are ahead.
22. There are no good sports.
23. Why can't you ask for directions?
24. Why can't you follow directions?
25. How can we be expected to tell you about our day in just 30 seconds when it took all day to happen?
26. You too can order Pizza.
27. Chinese Food is a meal.
28. Chips and Dip are NOT a meal.
29. Why don't you know all of these rules?


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα! Πήρε και αυτό τη θέση του στη συλλογή ως αντιστάθμισμα του άλλου...:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Φρέσκο, πρωινό, σαν τα κουλούρια. :)

An elderly man in Louisiana had owned a large farm for several years.
He had a large pond in the back. It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, & some apple & peach trees. 
One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, & look it over. He grabbed a 5-gal bucket to bring back some fruit. 
As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting & laughing with glee. As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond. He made the women aware of his presence & they all went to the deep end. One of the women shouted to him, 'we're not coming out until you leave!'
The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.' 
Holding the bucket up he said, 'I'm here to feed the alligator.'

Some old men can still think fast.


----------



## crystal (Jun 26, 2009)

Απολαύστε. :Ρ


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 27, 2009)

Tο λεξικό του κάμπου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Tο λεξικό του κάμπου.


 





Όσες φορές και να το διαβάσω!


----------



## crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

Ξετσαούλιασμα (απ' τα τσαούλια, ήτοι τα σαγόνια), γκουστέρα (βλ. σαύρα): λέξεις που δεν περίμενα ποτέ ν' ακούσω εκτός νομού Κοζάνης! Να 'σαι καλά, Πορκ, πέθανα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> [...] γκουστέρα (βλ. σαύρα): λέξεις που δεν περίμενα ποτέ ν' ακούσω εκτός νομού Κοζάνης!


Πέρνα τότε απ' τα Σέρρας να τ' ακούσεις (φυσικά ως «γουστέρα, γουστερίτσα»).  Παρεμπ η _γουστέρα_ λημματογραφείται κανονικά από παλιά και το ΛΝΕΓ έχει μια ντουζίνα παραλλαγές της. Κάποιοι μάλιστα τις κάνουν και σάλτσα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=31693&postcount=3.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 27, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε υπόψη σας και το είδος που λέγεται _γαιδουρογούσταρας_, μια μεγαλούτσικη σαύρα που λέγεται οτι αν σε δαγκώσει σε αφήνει μόνο αν ακούσει γκάρισμα!
(έτσι μου είπε κάποιος που ρώτησα _πώς το λένε αυτό το ζούδι_, μπορεί και να μου έκανε πλάκα βέβαια...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2009)

Εμείς πάντως την παρέα μου στα Σέρρας τη λέγαμε _Γουστέρες_ γιατί κάναμε τρελά γούστα.


----------



## crystal (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## crystal (Aug 6, 2009)

Από τα αγαπημένα μου μπλογκ ο πρόβατος. Βιασμός σύνταξης και γραμματικής, αγγλικές λέξεις πεταμένες μες στα κείμενα, αλλά έχει αναπτύξει ένα μοναδικό στιλ που απολαμβάνω πολύ. Διαβάστε και τη σημερινή ανάρτηση, «Καλοκαιρινό απρόοπτο».


----------



## stathis (Aug 6, 2009)

Να του πεις να αλλάξει αβατάρα όμως, γιατί θα έχουμε ντράβαλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2009)

Εγώ απόλαυσα και το ποστ της 6ης Ιουλίου με τίτλο The f**king lamogs have the f**king fly! Ξεκαρδιστικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Love and Marriage, By Kids...*

HOW DO YOU DECIDE WHO TO MARRY?
You got to find somebody who likes the same stuff. Like, if you like sports, she should like it that you like sports, and she should keep the chips and dip coming.
— Alan, age 10 

No person really decides before they grow up who they’re going to marry. God decides it all way before, and you get to find out later who you’re stuck with.
— Kristen, age 10

WHAT IS THE RIGHT AGE TO GET MARRIED?
Twenty-three is the best age because you know the person FOREVER by then.
— Camille, age 10

HOW CAN A STRANGER TELL IF TWO PEOPLE ARE MARRIED?
You might have to guess, based on whether they seem to be yelling at the same kids.
— Derrick, age 8 

WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR MOM AND DAD HAVE IN COMMON?
Both don’t want any more kids.
— Lori, age 8

WHAT DO MOST PEOPLE DO ON A DATE?
Dates are for having fun, and people should use them to get to know each other. Even boys have something to say if you listen long enough.
— Lynnette, age 8

On the first date, they just tell each other lies and that usually gets them interested enough to go for a second date.
— Martin, age 10

WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON A FIRST DATE THAT WAS TURNING SOUR?
I’d run home and play dead. The next day I would call all the newspapers and make sure they wrote about me in all the dead columns.
— Craig, age 9 

WHEN IS IT OKAY TO KISS SOMEONE?
When they’re rich.
— Pam, age 7

The law says you have to be eighteen, so I wouldn’t want to mess with that.
— Curt, age 7

The rule goes like this: If you kiss someone, then you should marry them and have kids with them. It’s the right thing to do.
— Howard, age 8

IS IT BETTER TO BE SINGLE OR MARRIED?
It’s better for girls to be single but not for boys. Boys need someone to clean up after them.
— Anita, age 9 (bless you, child)

HOW WOULD THE WORLD BE DIFFERENT IF PEOPLE DIDN’T GET MARRIED?
There sure would be a lot of kids to explain, wouldn’t there?
— Kelvin, age 8

And The #1 Response Was... 

HOW WOULD YOU MAKE A MARRIAGE WORK?
Tell your wife that she looks pretty, even if she looks like a dump truck.
— Ricky, age 10


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2009)

*Search F... Microsoft => Did you mean F... Apple?*


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

Κάποια από αυτά τα είχα ξανακούσει πολύ παλιά για τα ανατολικογερμανικά Τράμπαντ, αλλά εδώ προσαρμόστηκαν σε Γιούγκο:

1. Πώς διπλασιάζεις την τιμή ενός YUGO; 

Φουλάρεις το ρεζερβουάρ. 


2.Γιατι το Yugo έχει θερμαινόμενο πίσω τζάμι; 

Για να μη κρυώνουν τα χέρια σου όταν σπρώχνεις. 


3.Πώς μπορείς να εξαφανίσεις ένα YUGO; 

Το ψεκάζεις με αντισκωριακό. 


4.Γιατί τα YUGO έχουν τέσσερα πεντάλ; 

Με το τέταρτο ανοίγει ο αερόσακος. 


5.Γιατί το βιβλιαράκι που έχουν τα YUGO έχει τόσες πολλές σελίδες; 

Γιατί περιέχει τα δρομολόγια των λεωφορείων και των τρένων. 


6.Ποιό είναι το όνειρο όλων των κατόχων YUGO; 

Να τους σταματήσουν για υπερβολική ταχύτητα. 


7.Σε τι διαφέρει το απλό YUGO από το YUGO GT; 

Το GT έχει αναπτήρα. 


8.Πάει ο κάτοχος ενός Zastava YUGO 45 στο συνεργείο και λέει στο μάστορα: 

-Θέλω να βάλεις πάνω μηχανή 5.000 κυβικά, με 2 turbo ώστε να έχω τελική 350 Km/h. Θέλω ακόμα να το κάνεις 4x4, λάστιχα 355 με 19άρες ζάντες, ABS,δερμάτινο σαλόνι και αυτόματο πιλότο. Πότε να περάσω να το πάρω; 

-Πέρνα σε ένα τεταρτάκι, απαντάει ο μάστορας. 

-Ρε φίλε, δεν κόβεις τις μαλακίες; 

-Εγώ τις άρχισα; 


9.Μπαίνει ένας τύπος σε μια αντιπροσωπεία αυτοκινήτων και λέει στον πωλητή: 

"Φίλε, θέλω δυο πατάκια για ένα YUGO". 

Ο πωλητής το σκέφτεται λίγο και απαντάει: 

"OK, είναι καλή ανταλλαγή". 


10.Γιατί δεν ξεκινάει ένα YUGO μόλις άναψε πράσινο; 

Πάτησε τσίχλα...


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

*A Photoshop Disaster*

http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2009/08/microsoft-poland-at-least-they-left.html


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2009)

Χαχα, μπράβο Κώστα, το μπλογκ έχει πολλά διαμάντια! Κλαίω απ' τα γέλια... Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό: http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2009/08/dust-jeans-lets-hold-hands.html


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Έλαβα σήμερα αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει, με τίτλο:

*Να λοιπόν γιατί χάθηκε η Μικρασία!...*




Ο μικρούλης της φωτογραφίας λέγεται ότι ευχήθηκε στον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο: "Καλή επιτυχία, θείε!". Τη συνέχεια την ξέρετε. Μπορείτε μήπως να μαντέψετε το όνομα του μικρούλη;
Αν όχι, διαβάστε το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κωνστα...84.CE.B1_.CF.87.CF.81.CF.8C.CE.BD.CE.B9.CE.B1

Και όχι, δεν τολμώ να αναφέρω το όνομά του εδώ, μην έχουμε ντράβαλα!


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ελπίζω να μην το έχει ποστάρει άλλος νωρίτερα και τρέχω τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη...

Ελληνική περηφάνια part 128234598:

http://melodymaker.posterous.com/the-reason-some-girls-stay-single-very-funny


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Το κατεβατό που της σούρνει προς το τέλος για τα "issues" που ενδεχομένως έχει, είναι απλά κορυφαίο...


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Καλό, Porkcastle! :)

Νέα παραλαβή, παρά τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις για σεξιστικό περιεχόμενο:

Apple Computer announced today that it has developed a computer chip that can store and play high fidelity music in women's breast implants.
The _*iTit*_ will cost between $499.00 and $699.00 depending on speaker size.
This is considered to be a major breakthrough _*because women have always complained about men staring at their breasts and not listening to them. *_
Δεν δημοσιεύω την εικόνα που το συνόδευε, μη φάω κανένα ban, αλλά βρίσκεται εδώ:
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=5ed2c23fac&view=att&th=1236a911fc72d7af&attid=0.1.1&disp=emb&zw


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Αυτό θα πει multitasking! 
Windows, Home Edition:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Ελπίζω να μην το έχει ποστάρει άλλος νωρίτερα και τρέχω τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη...
> Ελληνική περηφάνια part 128234598:
> http://melodymaker.posterous.com/the-reason-some-girls-stay-single-very-funny


Ρε, απίστευτο! Απίστευτο!!!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αυτό θα πει multitasking!
> Windows, Home Edition:


Daeman, μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλεις την εικόνα σε κάποιο image hosting service για να μπορέσουμε να τη δούμε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Daeman, μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλεις την εικόνα σε κάποιο image hosting service για να μπορέσουμε να τη δούμε.


 
Είπα να το αποφύγω και έβαλα λινκ από το ηλεταχυδρομείο μου, που σε μένα εμφανίζεται μια χαρά, αλλά ξέχασα το προφανές: ότι (ευτυχώς  άλλοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση εκεί...

Ορίστε:
Αυτό θα πει multitasking! Windows, Home Edition:


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι μ' αυτή τη συζήτηση, θυμήθηκα κάτι άλλο:


----------



## mariposa (Sep 4, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Ελπίζω να μην το έχει ποστάρει άλλος νωρίτερα και τρέχω τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη...
> 
> Ελληνική περηφάνια part 128234598:
> 
> http://melodymaker.posterous.com/the-reason-some-girls-stay-single-very-funny



Έχω πάθει πλάκα! Εδώ και μία ώρα γελάω! Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για παραπέρα, ας κοιτάξει "Dimitry the Stud" στο utube.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

*Μερφοειδείς νόμοι:*


Law of Mechanical Repair: After your hands become coated with grease, your nose will begin to itch or you'll have to pee. 
Law of the Workshop: Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner. 
Law of Probability: The probability of being watched is directly proportional to the stupidity of your act. 
Law of the Telephone: If you dial a wrong number, you never get a busy signal. 
Law of the Alibi: If you tell the boss you were late for work because you had a flat tire, the very next morning you will have a flat tire. 
Variation Law: If you change lines (or traffic lanes), the one you were in will start to move faster than the one you are in now. 
Law of the Bath: When the body is fully immersed in water, the telephone rings. 
Law of Close Encounters: The probability of meeting someone you know increases when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with. 
Law of the Result: When you try to prove to someone that a machine won't work, it will. 
Law of Biomechanics: The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach. 
Law of the Theatre: At any event, the people whose seats are furthest from the aisle arrive last. 
Law of Coffee: As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, you boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold. 
Murphy's Law of Lockers: If there are only two people in a locker room, they will have adjacent lockers. 
Law of Rugs and Carpets: The chances of an open-faced jelly sandwich landing face down on a floor covering are directly correlated to the newness and cost of the carpeting. 
Law of Location: No matter where you go, there you are. 
Law of Logical Argument: Anything is possible if you don't know what you are talking about. 
Brown's Law: If the shoe fits, it's ugly. 
Oliver's Law: A closed mouth gathers no feet. 
Wilson's Law: As soon as you find a product that you really like, they will stop making it.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

Μου έστειλαν σήμερα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία, με το σχόλιο:
Εκεί που τα σύγχρονα σπορ συναντάνε την ιστορία...
Η αφίσα για το ράλλυ περιλαμβάνει και τη φάτσα του Οδυσσέα Ανδρούτσου ("Hello, Honey") με φόντο τον τοίχο της αναπαράστασης του φημισμένου πανδοχείου.






Λες να φτιάξουν pit-stop στο Χάνι της Γραβιάς;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν τις θυμάστε:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Λες να φτιάξουν pit-stop στο Χάνι της Γραβιάς;


Τα ράλλυ δεν είναι σιρκουί να έχουν pitstops. Έχουν όμως σταθμούς ανασυγκρότησης και παρκ φερμέ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τα ράλλυ δεν είναι σιρκουί να έχουν pitstops. Έχουν όμως σταθμούς ανασυγκρότησης και παρκ φερμέ.


 
Δίκιο έχεις· μοναδική (και ντεμέκ) δικαιολογία: με θάμπωσε η μουστάκα του Ανδρούτσου που με κοίταζε βλοσυρά, πινεζωμένος στο πλατάνι... Και να φανταστείς ότι πρόπερσι έκανα τον κριτή σε αγώνα μοτοκρός, με πόστο την εκκίνηση από το παρκ φερμέ! Λες να έχουν δίκιο ότι το ίντερνετ αδυνατίζει τη μνήμη;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Τα μυστικά του πολιτικού λόγου:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Ως προς το αποπάνω, τα έχει ξαναπεί και η Έλσα


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Μπράβο ρε Παλάβρα και έφαγα όλη τη Λεξιλογία και δεν μπορούσα να το βρω...


----------



## crystal (Sep 18, 2009)

*Η γένεσις ενός δημόσιου οργανισμού*

Εν αρχή ο Θεός γέμισε τη γη με μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, σπανάκι και λαχανικά όλων των ειδών, ώστε ο άνδρας και η γυναίκα να ζήσουν υγιεινά και παντοτινά.

Ο σατανάς όμως δημιούργησε τα Haagen Dazs και τα διάφορα cookies. Και ρώτησε: «Λίγη ακόμη σάλτσα βύσσινου;» και ο άνδρας απήντησε: «Ευχαρίστως!» και η γυναίκα πρόσθεσε: «Παρακαλώ για μένα άλλη μια ζεστή βάφλα με σαντιγύ!».

Και έτσι πήραν και οι δύο από 5 κιλά.

Και ο Θεός δημιούργησε το γιαούρτι, ώστε να διατηρήσει η γυναίκα το σώμα της όπως άρεσε στον άνδρα.

Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε από το σιτάρι το άσπρο αλεύρι και από το ζαχαροκάλαμο τη ζάχαρη και τα συνδύασε.

Και η γυναίκα άλλαξε νούμερο στην ένδυσή της και πήγε από το 38 στο 46.

Και έτσι είπε ο Κύριος: «Δοκίμασε το φρέσκο μαρούλι μου!» Και ο σατανάς εφεύρε το ντρέσιγκ και το σκορδόψωμο ως συνοδευτικά.

Και οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες άνοιξαν τις ζώνες τους κατά τουλάχιστον μία τρύπα. 

Ο Κύριος όμως είπε: «Σας έδωσα φρέσκα λαχανικά και ελαιόλαδο, στο οποίο να μαγειρεύετε υγιεινά!» Και ο σατανάς συνόδεψε τα φαγητά αυτά με δεύτερο πιάτο, από νόστιμες μπουκίτσες από ψωμάκια, τυράκια camembert, αστακό σε βούτυρο μυρωδάτο και φιλετάκια κοτόπουλου.

Και οι τιμές χοληστερίνης του ανθρώπου ανέβηκαν στα ουράνια.

Ετσι ο Θεός έδωσε στον άνθρωπο αθλητικά παπούτσια, ώστε να χάσει μερικά κιλά με την άθληση.

Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε την δορυφορική τηλεόραση και τα DVD μαζί με τα τηλεχειριστήρια, για να μην κουράζεται ο άνθρωπος με το ζάπινγκ.

Και οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες γελούσαν και έκλαιγαν μπροστά την οθόνη και άρχισαν να φοράνε ελαστικές φόρμες αδυνατίσματος.

Ετσι ο Θεός δημιούργησε την πατάτα, φτωχή σε λίπος και κάλιο και γεμάτη θρεπτικές ουσίες.

Και ο σατανάς αφαίρεσε την φλούδα και έκοψε το εσωτερικό της σε πατατάκια, τα οποία τηγάνισε και τα κάλυψε με πολύ αλάτι.

Και ο άνθρωπος πήρε μερικά κιλά ακόμη...

Ο Θεός όμως έφερε το άπαχο κρέας, ώστε τα τέκνα του να χορταίνουν προλαμβάνοντας λιγότερες θερμίδες.

Και ο σατανάς έφερε τα Goodys και το τσίζμπουργκερ των 99 λεπτών. Και ρώτησε ο σατανάς: «Θέλεις και τηγανητές πατάτες;» Και είπε ο άνθρωπος: «Βεβαίως, μια μεγάλη μερίδα με μαγιονέζα!».

Kαι σχολίασε ο σατανάς: «Ετσι μπράβο!»

Και ο άνθρωπος έπαθε έμφραγμα.

Και ο Θεός αναστέναξε και δημιούργησε το τετραπλό μπαϊ-πας της καρδιάς.

Και τότε ο σατανάς είπε «είπαμε να παίζουμε τίμια»....

....και δημιούργησε το ΙΚΑ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2009)

*When Insults Had Class*

_*'He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others.'*_ -- Samuel Johnson 

_*'Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?'*_ -- Mark Twain 

_*'His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork.'*_ -- Mae West 

_*'Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go.'*_ -- Oscar Wilde 

Lady Astor once remarked to Winston Churchill at a dinner party, 
_*'Winston, if you were my husband, I would poison your coffee!'* _
Winston replied, *'Madam, if I were your husband, I would drink it!' *

_*'I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great pleasure.'*_ -- Clarence Darrow 

_*'He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends.'*_ -- Oscar Wilde 

_*'I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a friend... If you have one.'*_ -- George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill 
Churchill's response: _*'Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second, if there is one.'* --_ Winston Churchill 

_*'I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here.'*_ -- Stephen Bishop

_*'I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it.'*_ -- Groucho Marx 

*'I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.'* -- Mark Twain


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cursing at work*

Dear Employees:

It has been brought to management's attention that some individuals throughout the company have been using foul language during the course of normal conversation with their co-workers.

Due to complaints received from some employees who may be easily offended, this type of language will no longer be tolerated.

We do, however, realize the critical importance of being able to accurately express your feelings when communicating with co-workers. 
Therefore,a list of 18 New and Innovative 'TRY SAYING' phrases have been provided so that proper exchange of ideas and information can continue in an effective manner.

1
TRY SAYING: I think you could use more training.
INSTEAD OF: You don't know what the f___ you're doing.​ 
2
TRY SAYING: She's an aggressive go-getter.
INSTEAD OF: She's a f___ing bit__.​ 
3
TRY SAYING: Perhaps I can work late.
INSTEAD OF: And when the f___ do you expect me to do this?​ 
4
TRY SAYING: I'm certain that isn't feasible.
INSTEAD OF: No f___ing way.​ 
5
TRY SAYING: Really?
INSTEAD OF: You've got to be sh___ing me!​ 
6
TRY SAYING: Perhaps you should check with...
INSTEAD OF: Tell someone who gives a sh__.​ 
7
TRY SAYING: I wasn't involved in the project.
INSTEAD OF: It's not my f___ing problem.​ 
8
TRY SAYING: That's interesting.
INSTEAD OF: What the f___?​ 
9
TRY SAYING: I'm not sure this can be implemented.
INSTEAD OF: This sh__ won't work.​ 
10
TRY SAYING: I'll try to schedule that.
INSTEAD OF: Why the f___ didn't you tell me sooner?​


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

*Proper Jobs...*

Methods from Human Resources... 

1. Put 400 bricks in a closed room. 

2. Put your new hires in the room and close the door. 

3. Leave them alone and come back after 6 hours. 

4. Then analyze the situation: 

a. If they are counting the bricks, put them in the Accounting Department. 

b. If they are recounting them, put them in Auditing. 

c. If they have messed up the whole place with the bricks, put them in Engineering. 

d. If they are arranging the bricks in some strange order, put them in Planning. 

e. If they are throwing the bricks at each other, put them in Operations. 

f. If they are sleeping, put them in Security. 

g. If they have broken the bricks into pieces, put them in Information Technology. 

h. If they are sitting idle, put them in Human Resources. 

i. If they say they have tried different combinations, they are looking for more, yet not a brick has been moved, put them in Sales. 

j. If they have already left for the day, put them in Management. 

k. If they are staring out of the window, put them in Strategic Planning. 

l. If they are talking to each other, and not a single brick has been moved, congratulate them and put them in Top Management. 

m. Finally, if they have surrounded themselves with bricks in such a way that they can neither be seen nor heard from, put them in Congress. ​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2009)

(Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει δημοσιεύσει κι άλλος, επειδή είμαι στο σεμινάριο και δεν παρακολουθώ τα πάντα.)


----------



## crystal (Sep 22, 2009)

Αυτό μου θύμισε το ανέκδοτο με τους προέδρους και τον οίκο ανοχής.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2009)

Για όποιον είναι αναποφάσιστος και δεν τον βοήθησαν και οι τηλεμαχίες υπάρχει λύση! 
Αρκεί να κάνει την παρακάτω άσκηση:

1. Διάλεξε έναν αριθμό μεταξύ 1 και 9.
2. Πολλαπλασίασέ τον με το 3.
3. Πρόσθεσε 3 και πολλαπλασίασε το αποτέλεσμα πάλι επί το 3.
4. Τώρα έχεις έναν αριθμό με 2 ψηφία.
5. Πρόσθεσε αυτά τα ψηφία μεταξύ τους.

Αναζήτησε τον αριθμό που βρήκες στην πιο κάτω λίστα και θα βρεις τη λύση στο δίλημμά σου!

1. ΝΔ
2. ΠΑΣΟΚ
3. ΚΚΕ
4. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
5. ΛΑΟΣ
6. ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ/ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΙ
7. ΚΥΝΗΓΟΙ
8. ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΩΠΟ
9. ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΥΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ
10. ΦΙΛΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΙΑ
11. ΔΡΑΣΗ


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Για όποιον είναι αναποφάσιστος και δεν τον βοήθησαν και οι τηλεμαχίες υπάρχει λύση!
> Αρκεί να κάνει την παρακάτω άσκηση:
> 
> 1. Διάλεξε έναν αριθμό μεταξύ 1 και 9.
> ...



Εμένα μου βγήκε να πάω για ούζα και μπάνιο. Σοβαρά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εμένα μου βγήκε να πάω για ούζα και μπάνιο. Σοβαρά.


Μάλλον αυτός είναι ο σκοπός γιατί κι εμένα το ίδιο μου βγήκε. Ωστόσο για μπάνιο δεν το βλέπω λόγω καιρού. Τα ούζα ωστόσο μπορούμε να τα κανονίσουμε


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Όσοι δεν είναι του μαθηματικού, ας περάσουν για ένα ιδιαίτερο, όπου θα εξηγήσουμε γιατί το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.

Εγώ θα σας παραπέμψω στο... διακύβευμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όσοι δεν είναι του μαθηματικού, ας περάσουν για ένα ιδιαίτερο, όπου θα εξηγήσουμε γιατί το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.


Δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να διασκεδάζω με το πόσο διαχρονικά πιάνει το κόλπο με τα πολλαπλάσια του εννιά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να διασκεδάζω με το πόσο διαχρονικά πιάνει το κόλπο με τα πολλαπλάσια του εννιά.



Να μην το ξεχάσουμε όταν θα ανοίξουμε το νήμα του εννιά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον αυτός είναι ο σκοπός γιατί κι εμένα το ίδιο μου βγήκε. Ωστόσο για μπάνιο δεν το βλέπω λόγω καιρού. Τα ούζα ωστόσο μπορούμε να τα κανονίσουμε


 
Οπωσδήποτε! Γιατί, μπορεί να είμαι από χωριό, αλλά θα 'ρθω να ψηφίσω και θα φύγω... Μα εγώ θα φέρω τη ρακή μου, γιατί το ούζο με χαλάει. Θέλει κάνας άλλος; ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πού βρίσκεται...


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2009)

*Planes, Trains, and Congress... *

A Washington, DC, airport ticket agent offers some examples of why our country is in trouble... 


I had a New Hampshire Congresswoman ask for an aisle seat so that her hair wouldn't get messed up by being near the window. (On an airplane!) 

I got a call from a candidate's staffer, who wanted to go to Capetown. I started to explain the length of the flight and the passport information, then she interrupted me with, "I'm not trying to make you look stupid, but Capetown is in Massachusetts." Without trying to make her look stupid, I calmly explained, "Cape Cod is in Massachusetts, Capetown is in Africa. Her response - click. 

A senior Vermont Congressman called, furious about a Florida package we did. I asked what was wrong with the vacation in Orlando. He said he was expecting an ocean-view room. I tried to explain that's not possible, since Orlando is in the middle of the state. He replied, "Don't lie to me, I looked on the map and Florida is a very thin state!" 

I got a call from a lawmaker's wife who asked, "Is it possible to see England from Canada?" I said, "No." She said, "But they look so close on the map." 

An aide for a cabinet member once called and asked if he could rent a car in Dallas. When I pulled up the reservation, I noticed he had only a 1-hour layover in Dallas. When I asked him why he wanted to rent a car, he said, "I heard Dallas was a big airport, and we will need a car to drive between gates to save time. 

An Illinois Congresswoman called last week. She needed to know how it was possible that her flight from Detroit left at 8:30 am got to Chicago at 8:33 am. I explained that Michigan was an hour ahead of Illinois, but she couldn't understand the concept of time zones. Finally, I told her the plane went fast, and she bought that. 

A New York lawmaker called and asked, "Do airlines put your physical description on your bag so they know whose luggage belongs to whom?" I said, "No, why do you ask?" She replied, "Well, when I checked in with the Airline, they put a tag on my luggage that said ‘FAT’, and I'm overweight. I think that's very rude!" After putting her on hold for a minute while I looked into it (I was laughing). I came back and explained the city code for Fresno, CA is (FAT - Fresno Air Terminal), and the airline was just putting a destination tag on her luggage. 

A Senator's aide called to inquire about a trip package to Hawaii. After going over all the cost info, she asked, "Would it be cheaper to fly to California, and then take the train to Hawaii?" 

I just got off the phone with a freshman Congressman who asked, "How do I know which plane to get on?" I asked him what exactly he meant, to which he replied, "I was told my flight number is 823, but none of these planes have numbers on them." 

A lady Senator called and said, "I need to fly to Pepsi-Cola, Florida. Do I have to get on one of those little computer planes?" I asked if she meant fly to Pensacola, Fl. on a commuter plane. She said, "Yeah, whatever, smarty!" 

A senior Senator called and had a question about the documents he needed in order to fly to China. After a lengthy discussion about passports, I reminded him that he needed a visa. "Oh, no, I don't. I've been to China many times and never had to have one of those." I double checked and sure enough, his stay required a visa. When I told him this, he said, "Look, I've been to China four times and every time they have accepted my American Express!" 

A New Mexico Congress woman called to make reservations, "I want to go from Chicago to Rhino, New York . "I was at a loss for words. Finally, I said, "Are you sure that's the name of the town?" "Yes, what flights do you have?" replied the lady. After some searching, I came back with, "I'm sorry, Ma'am, I've looked up every airport code in the country and can't find a Rhino anywhere." The lady retorted, "Oh, don't be silly! Everyone knows where it is. Check your map!" So I scoured a map of the state of New York and finally offered, "You don't mean Buffalo, do you?" The reply? "Whatever! I knew it was a big animal."


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2009)

http://asimonis.wordpress.com/


----------



## danae (Sep 29, 2009)

Nickel, το είχα βγάλει κι εγώ φωτογραφία! Είναι στη Λευκωσία... Στην Κύπρο ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ ηχηρών και άηχων κλειστών συμφώνων, κι έτσι λένε "ο παπάς μου" εννοώντας "ο μπαμπάς μου" ή Ζορπάς (γνωστή αλυσίδα αρτοποιείων) ενώ στην απόδειξη γράφει Ζορμπάς.


----------



## crystal (Oct 1, 2009)

Αναζητείται.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

crystal said:


> Αναζητείται.


«Συμβολική αμοιβή» δύο χιλιάδων ευρώ; Σωραίος!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

Πώς τον βλέπεις τον παππού;


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

Εκλογές φτάνουνε κι ακόμα αναποφάσιστοι...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2009)

danae said:


> Nickel, το είχα βγάλει κι εγώ φωτογραφία! Είναι στη Λευκωσία... Στην Κύπρο ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ ηχηρών και άηχων κλειστών συμφώνων, κι έτσι λένε "ο παπάς μου" εννοώντας "ο μπαμπάς μου" ή Ζορπάς (γνωστή αλυσίδα αρτοποιείων) ενώ στην απόδειξη γράφει Ζορμπάς.



Πιάτον οργασμικό.
Ρυζούδι με πουπάνω του φασόλια μυρωδάτα τζιαι έντονα.
Κρέας spicy, αψούδιν, με έντονη γεύση που το κύμινο τζιαι την πάπρικα, να του τρέχουν τα ζουμιά, να λιώννει μόλις το κόφκεις.
Πιπέρι καπνιστό που δακκάννει τον ουρανίσκο.
Κρομμυδάκι γλυκό μέλι.
Γουακαμόλε σκορδάτο, κρυανίσκει σου τη φωθκιάν.

Διαβάστε τα σχόλια αυτής της συνταγής, για να μάθετε πώς λέγεται στα κυπριακά το ρύζι μπάρμπα-Μπεν.

Όλες οι συνταγές σ' αυτόν τον ιστότοπο είναι εκπληκτικές για χάζι.


----------



## danae (Oct 1, 2009)

Έμεινα ένα χρόνο στην Κύπρο και ειλικρινά απολαμβάνω τη γλώσσα τους! Και χαίρομαι που έχουν αρχίσει και τολμούν να τη γράφουν, γιατί συχνά άκουγα ντόπιους να την υποτιμούν σε σχέση με τα ελλαδίτικα και το θεωρούσα πολύ άδικο. Βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τις διαφορές από τη γλώσσα που μιλάμε στην Ελλάδα, όσον αφορά το λεξιλόγιο, τη σύνταξη και την προφορά. Ορισμένες φορές, μάλιστα, οι επιλογές τους είναι πολύ πετυχημένες, όπως όταν λένε "απάγωτο" το νερό εκτός ψυγείου (το ζεστό, όπως ανακριβώς το αποκαλούμε εμείς).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2009)

E, ας δώσω, λοιπόν όλον τον διάλογο για το Μπαρμπα-Μπεν:

-Συγνώμη, το πάρπα μπεν έννεν καλό; Μα γιατί; Αφού εν το πιο ακριβό.
-Σόρυ ρίτσα μου, το μπάρπα πέν εν χάλια, ψήννουν το που πρίν, χάννει τη γεύσην του. Εν το πιό ακριβό επειδή εν το πιό processed τζιαι εύκολο να ψηθεί. Αλλάζουν το χημικά για να ψήννεται τάχα ομοιόμορφα. Παρέτα. Θέλεις γεύση; Δοκίμασε ρύζια που τη θαϋλάνδη. 25 λεπτά ψήννεις το τζιαι εν υπέροχο. Ακολούθα την απλή μου συνταγή.

Και μόλις έμαθα ότι το "που" σημαίνει "από". *"Ρύζια που τη Θαϋλάνδη". *

Χμμμ... Αυτό το Θαϋλάνδη μού φέρνει προς Ανθόνιο. Μάλλον βρήκαμε την προέλευση του άγνωστου "μεταφραστή".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πιάτον οργασμικό.


Καλημέρα. :) Λοιπόν, δεν είναι σωστό να μας ποστάρετε τόσο τερψιλαρύγγιες συνταγές, να μας ανοίγουν οι κάνουλες των σιελογόνων αδένων μας και οι καταρράκτες των γαστρικών υγρών μας, και να μένουμε με μόνη συντροφιά τη λαχτάρα μας...  Να τις ποστάρετε μαζί με μια πρόσκληση για το πότε να 'ρθουμε να τις γευτούμε!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

*One Day In A Land Far Away*

​One day, long, long ago, there lived a woman who did not whine, nag, or moan.








But it was a long time ago; and it was just that one day.

*The End*


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [...]Να τις ποστάρετε μαζί με μια πρόσκληση για το πότε να 'ρθουμε να τις γευτούμε!


 
[zaznudge]Το Σάββατο! [/zaznudge]
Καλήν εν η κυπραίικη,
φασίολοι τζιαι ρύζια,
αλλά και το αρνί οφτό
χάριν έχει περίσσεια


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> το πάρπα μπεν ...το μπάρπα πέν



Τελικά ούτε οι ίδιοι έχουν αποφασίσει πότε είναι μπ και πότε π στο γραπτό λόγο. 

Το "πού" που σημαίνει "από", το ήξερα πριν την επαφή με τους Κύπριους, νομίζω το λένε κι αλλού. Ή μάλλον πρέπει να υπάρχει στη μεσαιωνική γλώσσα μας, στις παραλογές και στο Έπος του Διγενή Ακρίτα, και το θυμάμαι από το σχολείο (υποθέτω!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

How many online forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently. 

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs. 

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs. 

53 to flame the spell checkers. 

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames. 

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb"... another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive 

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp". 

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct. 

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy". 

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group 

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped. 

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group. 

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique, and what brands are faulty. 

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs. 

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's. 

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group. 

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too". 

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy. 

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three". 

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ. 

44 to ask what is a "FAQ". 

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs". 

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....​
Όχι, δεν μου θυμίζει τίποτα. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> How many online forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?
> [...]
> 4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
> ​


Μου λείπουν άλλοι τρεις:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=8649&highlight=λάμπα#post8649


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μου λείπουν άλλοι τρεις:
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=8649&highlight=λάμπα#post8649



άλλοι δύο...
...αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αν μιλάμε για λάμπες πυράκτωσης ή για τις καινούργιες, τις οικονομικές...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μου λείπουν άλλοι τρεις:
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=8649&highlight=λάμπα#post8649


+1 .....


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 3, 2009)

*AYTH EINAI AΓΑΠΗ !!!!!!!!*

*O Δραπέτης*

Ένας μαύρος κατάδικος στην Καλιφόρνια, 1.95, 140 κιλά με ξυρισμένο κεφάλι, καταφέρνει να αποδράσει από τη φυλακή που τον κράταγαν για 15 χρόνια. Είχε φάει ισόβια για ληστεία με φόνο που είχε κάνει με τα χέρια του. Καθώς έτρεχε στα χωράφια για να ξεφύγει, βρίσκει ένα σπίτι και μπαίνει μέσα σπάζοντας την πόρτα. Βρίσκει ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι που κοιμόταν στο κρεβάτι του. 
Πιάνει τον σύζυγο, τον πετάει από το κρεβάτι και τον δένει σε μία καρέκλα.
Δένει και τη γυναίκα στο κρεβάτι και πέφτει από πάνω της.
Τη φιλάει στον λαιμό και στη συνέχεια σηκώνεται και μπαίνει στο μπάνιο.
Ο άνδρας δεμένος στην καρέκλα λέει αλαφιασμένος στην γυναίκα του:
-Κοίτα, αυτός ο τύπος είναι εγκληματίας, πρέπει να την έχει κοπανήσει από τη φυλακή, είδες τα ρούχα του; Είναι ρούχα φυλακισμένου. Πιθανό να μην έχει δει γυναίκα πολλά χρόνια. Τον είδα πως φίλαγε το λαιμό σου! Αν σου ζητήσει σεξ, μην αντισταθείς, μη πεις όχι, μη παραπονεθείς, γιατί μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει και τους δύο. Δώσ' του ότι σου ζητήσει. Δωσ' του ικανοποίηση, μη κινδυνέψουμε. Μη τον θυμώσεις! Να φανείς δυνατή γλυκιά μου. Σ' αγαπάω πολύ!
Και η γυναίκα του απαντάει:
-Δε φίλαγε το λαιμό μου. Ψυθίριζε στο αυτί μου. Μου είπε ότι σε βρίσκει πολύ σέξυ και με ρώτησε αν έχουμε βαζελίνη στο μπάνιο. Να φανείς δυνατός χρυσέ μου. 


Και εγώ σ' αγαπάω πολύ...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 14, 2009)

Μαργαριτάρια από μαθητικά διαγωνίσματα:
_(Για μερικά, αμφιβάλλει κανείς αν είναι αληθινά αλλά... se non e' vero e' ben trovato!)_

Η γυναίκα, όπως και όλα τα θηλαστικά της φύσης που θηλάζουμε είναι και αυτή ζώον με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι είναι πολύ στενά συνδεδεμένη με τον άνθρωπο. 
(Από διαγώνισμα για τα θηλαστικά, γυμνάσιο Λάρισας, 1964)

Οι τρεις μεγάλες ηρωίδες της Γαλλικής Επαναστάσεως ήτανε η Καρ Μανιώλ, η Γκυ Λωτίν και η Λε Μητώμ. 
(Από διαγωνισμό στην ιστορία, Βαρβάκειο, 1981) 

Η μητέρα μου είπε πως το πιο πολυέξοδο όχημα είναι το καροτσάκι του σούπερ μάρκετ. Καίει 10.000 δρχ κάθε 5 μέτρα. 
(Από έκθεση μαθητή δημοτικού, Αθήνα, 1995) 

- Πού βρίσκεται η Λάρισα; 
- Πέμπτη, μετά τον Ολυμπιακό. 
(Μάθημα Γεωγραφίας, Γυμνάσιο Φαρσάλων, 1985) 

Τώρα δε μας χρειάζονται οι φάροι που καίνε τόσο δυνατά όσο πριν από τώρα, γιατί τώρα έχουμε τα ραντά. Μόλις ένα πλοίο τρακάρει σε τίποτα βράχους, τρακαίρνει πρώτα με το ραντά που προεξέχει και έτσι προφυλάζεται. Το στραβωμένο το ραντά το αντικαθιστούν για το επόμενο ταξείδι και το πλοίο ξέγνοιαστον συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει το αμέριμνο ταξείδι του στους ωκεανούς. 
(Από έκθεση μαθητή γυμνασίου, Καβάλα, 1981) 

Οι Φιλιππίνες βγάζουν τις πιο κοντές Φιλιππινέζες. Η Ταϊλάνδη τις ψηλότερες... 
(Από έκθεση μαθητή στο γυμνάσιο Μυτιλήνης, 1988) 

Ο κόκορας λαλεί γιατί έχει λειρί, η κότα δεν λαλεί γιατί στερείται το λειρί, δηλ έχει λειρί αλλά είναι εσωτερικόν και πολύ μικρό και λέγεται "λειτορίδα" και γι' αυτό κάθεται σα ζώον και δέχεται τα πάντα και φωνάζει κο, κο, κο, κο, κοκό, κοκό, κοκό, κι' αυτό για πολύ λίγο. Το δε μάτι της βλέπει λοξά αλλά αυτό δε τη σώζει. 
(Από διαγώνισμα στη Φυσική Ιστορία, Δράμα, 1982) 

Τα σκουπιδιάρικα μας απαλλάσσουν από τα επιρρήματα καθημερινώς. 
(Γραπτό σε διαγώνισμα υγιεινής, γυμνάσιο Καρπενησίου, 1988)

Για να αποφύγουμε τις παρεξηγήσεις, άλλο το μήλο του Αδάμ και άλλο του Νέφτονα. 
(Από εξετάσεις στα θρησκευτικά, γυμνάσιο Κοζάνης, 1989) 

Το αρνάκι το σφάζουμε το Πάσχα. Τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο δεν το ενοχλούμε. 
Μετά έρχεται πάλι το Πάσχα οπότε το ξανασφάζουμε. 
(Από ημερολόγιο μαθήτριας, Καλαμάτα, 1982) 

Το Γιβραλτάρ είναι Bράχος-πέρασμα στα δυτικά της Γαλλίας. Είναι διάσημος, είναι ένα μίλι πλατύς και πέντε μίλια μακρύς. Οι Εγγλέζοι τον πήραν κρυφά και βάλανε πολλά κανόνια πάνω του για διακόσμηση. Από εκεί βλέπουν το διερχόμενο πλοίο. Οι νόμιμοι-μόνιμοι κάτοικοι είναι πίθηκοι που από μακρυά τους μπερδεύεις με τους Εγγλέζους και μπορείς να κάνεις λάθος. Γι αυτό χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή και ευγένεια... 
(Από γραπτό σε εξετάσεις Γεωγραφίας, Αθήνα 1993)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2009)

Καλά, από τότε που μου είχε πει ο ξάδερφός μου όταν ήταν 21 χρονών ότι την 28η Οκτωβρίου γιορτάζουμε τη μέρα που είπαμε το όχι στους Τούρκους, όλα τα πιστεύω.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Τα σκουπιδιάρικα μας απαλλάσσουν από τα επιρρήματα καθημερινώς.
> (Γραπτό σε διαγώνισμα υγιεινής, γυμνάσιο Καρπενησίου, 1988)]



Που τέτοια τυχη


----------



## Elsa (Oct 15, 2009)

Ψάχνετε ιδέες για μαστορέματα; http://thereifixedit.com/
'Εχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω εικόνα, δείτε μόνοι σας!


----------



## crystal (Oct 18, 2009)

Ελληνίδα, ξύπνα, ο πρίγκιπας του παραμυθιού δεν υπάρχει!

Γελάω εδώ και δέκα λεπτά. Τόσο σπαραχτική έκκληση καιρό είχα να ακούσω!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2009)

Μια και ο διοργανωτής του event προτρέπει τους guests στις 7 Νοεμβρίου να αυνανιστούν αντί να γ... τις Ελληνίδες, ξέρουμε με τι θα ασχολούνται 27 confirmed guests στις 7 Νοεμβρίου. Φταίμε εμείς τώρα να πάμε στο προφίλ τους και να τους κάνουμε λίγη καζούρα; Πάνε γυρεύοντας, σωστά;

Ειδικά αυτός που ξέρει και καλά ελληνικά, είναι ό,τι πρέπει για να τον στείλουμε να αυνανίζεται μονίμως.

Me auto to boycott to opoio einai ena meros polwn ekdilosewn panw se auto to thema. theloume na diksoume tin antidrash mas stin arnitikh kai diataragmenh symperifora ton ellhnwn gynaikwn.. Thelwntas na poume oti goustaroume na exoume gynaikes apenanti mas oi opoies na gelane kai na min mas to paizoun ksunismenes kai parthenopipitses. euxaristw polu gia tin katanohsh...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είχατε πάρει κι εσείς «προεκλογικά μηνύματα» στο κινητό σας, εμένα μου είχε κάνει την τιμή κάποιος του ΛΑΟΣ και η Ντόρα. (Είχε κυκλοφορήσει μάλιστα κάποια φήμη, που δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αληθινή, ότι πολλά από αυτά ήταν ψεύτικα και αν τα άνοιγες μπορούσαν να εγκαταστήσουν πρόγραμμα εκτροπής των κλήσεών σου μέσω της άλλης άκρης του κόσμου ώστε να χρεώνεσαι υπέρογκα κ.λπ)
Προχτές, πήρα ηλεμήνυμα με μια πολύ πετυχημένη τηλεφωνική φάρσα με αφορμή ένα τέτοιο προεκλογικό sms: http://www.4shared.com/file/145630840/ee6a987f/Se_perimenw-Aris.html

(την Αθηναϊδα Νέγκα που έκανε τη φάρσα δεν την ήξερα, βρήκα στο google -γιατί λέει το όνομά της στο τηλέφωνο- οτι έχει εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο και γράφει και στην Ημερησία)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Γέλια μέχρι δακρύων...


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Γιατί οι άνδρες δεν πρέπει να δίνουν συμβουλές στις στήλες των περιοδικών!*

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, 

Ελπίζω να μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις! Τις προάλλες, έφυγα για τη δουλειά μου αφήνοντας τον σύζυγό μου στο σπίτι να βλέπει τηλεόραση όπως συνήθως. Δεν είχα απομακρυνθεί πάνω από 500 μέτρα όταν το αυτοκίνητο άρχισε να κάνει διακοπές και έσβησε. Το πάρκαρα στην άκρη και πήγα με τα πόδια πίσω στο σπίτι για να ζητήσω βοήθεια από τον σύζυγό μου. 
Όταν μπήκα στο σπίτι δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου! Τον βρήκα στην κρεβατοκάμαρά μας με την κόρη των γειτόνων μας. Εγώ είμαι 52, ο σύζυγός μου 54 και η κόρη των γειτόνων μας 22. Είμαστε χρόνια παντρεμένοι. Όταν άρχισα να τον ρωτάω, μου αποκάλυψε ότι έχει σχέση μαζί της τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες. Του είπα να διακόψει αλλιώς θα έφευγα. Είναι άνεργος τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες και νιώθει άχρηστος και θλιμμένος. Τον αγαπώ πάρα πολύ, αλλά από τη μέρα που του έθεσα το τελεσίγραφο γίνεται όλο και πιο απόμακρος. Δε θέλει να πάει σε σύμβουλο γάμου και φοβάμαι ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτή την κατάσταση. 
Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις; 
Μαρία 
——————————————————— 
Αγαπητή Μαρία,
Όταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κάνει διακοπές και σβήνει μετά από τόσο μικρή απόσταση, αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορους λόγους. Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας αν υπάρχουν σκουπίδια στο σωληνάκι του καυσίμου. Αν είναι καθαρό, έλεγξε την πολλαπλή εισαγωγής και επίσης τα καλώδια της γείωσης. Αν τίποτε από αυτά δε σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, τότε μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματική η αντλία βενζίνης, δημιουργώντας χαμηλή παροχή πίεσης στα μπεκ ψεκασμού. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα 
Γιώργος


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Όσα παιχνίδια και να κάνει το φως, μη μου πείτε ότι αυτό δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά!





Μου το έστειλαν με υπότιτλο: «Δεν πρέπει να λες “Πάω να κάτσω στη σκιά”».
Ο ιταλικός θα μπορούσε να είναι: «Νά κάτσο στη σκιά».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αγαπητή Μαρία,
> Όταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κάνει διακοπές και σβήνει μετά από τόσο μικρή απόσταση, αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορους λόγους. Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας αν υπάρχουν σκουπίδια στο σωληνάκι του καυσίμου. Αν είναι καθαρό, έλεγξε την πολλαπλή εισαγωγής και επίσης τα καλώδια της γείωσης. Αν τίποτε από αυτά δε σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, τότε μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματική η αντλία βενζίνης, δημιουργώντας χαμηλή παροχή πίεσης στα μπεκ ψεκασμού.
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα
> Γιώργος


Μπα, εγώ θα 'βαζα στοίχημα ότι η Μαρία είχε μείνει από βενζίνη, κι ούτε καν το είχε καταλάβει. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μπα, εγώ θα 'βαζα στοίχημα ότι η Μαρία είχε μείνει από βενζίνη, κι ούτε καν το είχε καταλάβει. :)


 
Σωστός, SAKIS! (Sakis Admittedly Keeps It Simple) ;)
Και από σύζυγο έμεινε, όπως φαίνεται...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2009)

*Ήλθαν τα αύρια να διώξουν τα σήμερα*

*Σύνθημα σε τοίχο στου Ψυρρή*


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Το αντιγράφω αυτούσιο από το το κυτίον των εισερχομένων ίνμποξ μου:

Ένας τύπος βλέπει τη γυναίκα του να φοράει ένα δαχτυλίδι με ένα τεράστιο διαμάντι, το οποίο είναι και πανάκριβο, και τη ρωτάει:
-Ρε γυναίκα, πού το βρήκες αυτό το δαχτυλίδι; Αυτό κάνει μια περιουσία...
-Πού να σου τα λέω, άντρα μου. Εχθές που είχα πάει για καφέ με μια φίλη μου, πάω στην τουαλέτα της καφετέριας που καθόμασταν και τι βλέπω! Μέσα στον νιπτήρα ήταν αυτό το πανέμορφο δαχτυλίδι! Το δοκίμασα και μου έκανε. Κοιτάζω τριγύρω, δεν βλέπω κανέναν και το πήρα!

Περνάνε μερικές μέρες και ο τύπος βλέπει τη γυναίκα του, που γυρνούσε από τη βόλτα, να φοράει μια πανάκριβη γούνα.
- Τι είναι αυτό, ρε γυναίκα; Πού τη βρήκες αυτή τη γούνα;
- Aσε άντρα μου, πού να στα λέω. Κάνανε λάθος στην γκαρνταρόμπα του μαγαζιού που καθόμασταν με τη φίλη μου και αντί για το παλτό μου, μου έδωσαν αυτή τη γούνα. Χαζή είμαι κι εγώ; Τη δοκίμασα, μου έκανε... Την πήρα κι εξαφανίστηκα!
-Τι να σου πω, ρε γυναίκα; Είσαι πολύ κωλόφαρδη. Εγώ ένα σώβρακο βρήκα στο κρεβάτι μας, κι αυτό δε μού 'κανε...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

*That's how the fight started*

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch,
grabbed the dog, and slipped quietly into the garage.
I hooked up the boat up to the truck, and proceeded to back out into a
torrential downpour. The wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into
the garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather would
be bad all day.
I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into
bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation,
and whispered, 'The weather out there is terrible.'
My loving wife of 10 years replied, 'Can you believe my stupid bloody husband
is out fishing in that?'
And that's how the fight started ...
****
My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were
in bed. I turned to her and said, "Do you want to have sex?"
"No," she answered.
I then said, "Is that your final answer?"
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying "Yes."
So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."
And that's how the fight started ...



****
After retiring, I went to the Centrelink office to apply for
Social Security. The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver's
license to verify my age.
I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at home. I
told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have to go home and
come back later.
The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'.
So I opened my shirt revealing my curly silver hair.
She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for me' and
she processed my Social Security application.
When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at the
Centrelink office.
She said, 'You should have dropped your pants. You might have gotten
Disability, too'
And that's how the fight started ...
****
I rear-ended a car this morning.
So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got
out of his car.
You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and Little things
just seem funny?
Yeah, well I couldn't believe it .... He was a DWARF!!!
He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT
HAPPY!!!'
So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?'
And that's how the fight started ...

****
I took my wife to a restaurant.. The waiter, for some reason, took my
order first. 'I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please.'
He said, 'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?'
'Nah,' I said, 'she can order for herself.'
And that's how the fight started ...

****
My wife and I were sitting at a table at my high school reunion, and I
kept staring at a drunken lady swigging her drink as she sat alone at a
nearby table.
My wife asked, 'Do you know her?'
'Yes,' I sighed, 'she's my old girlfriend. I understand she took to
drinking right after we split up those many years ago and I hear she
hasn't been sober since.'
'My God!' says my wife, 'Who would think a person could go on
celebrating that long?'
And that's how the fight started ....

****
A woman is standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror. She is not
happy with what she sees and says to her husband,
'I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me
a compliment.'
The husband replies, 'Your eyesight's darn near perfect.'
And that's how the fight started ....


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

Family Guy έχετε δει καθόλου;

Λατρεύω την Γερμανική προφορά


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2009)

Ο σχολιασμός αυτού του επεισοδίου ήταν από τις ευχάριστες δουλειές υποτιτλισμού που έχω κάνει:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=366D4jW3xLM
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι, αφού τον παρέδωσα, κάθισα και είδα όλο το επεισόδιο που μου είχαν στείλει επικουρικά (σε βίντεο με μέγεθος γραμματόσημου και άθλια ποιότητα), γελώντας πού και πού μεγαλόφωνα μέσα στα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα... 
Οι δημιουργοί του το διασκεδάζουν σαν παρέα που κάνει χαβαλέ (μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για σατιρική σειρά, αλλά και μερικές φορές μειονέκτημα για το ξένο κοινό, γιατί έτσι ενσωματώνουν και τις τρέχουσες εμμονές των Αμερικανών), όπως διαπίστωσα βλέποντας και την ομαδική ανάγνωση του σεναρίου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

Η μουσουλμανική εκδοχή του Αδάμ και της Εύας


----------



## tuna (Dec 9, 2009)

*EU official language*

(μπορεί να είναι πολύ παλιό - εγώ, πάντως, σήμερα το έλαβα)

European English:

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c". Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter. There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where! more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as
replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=34209&postcount=137 :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

Company Memo 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 1, 2008 
RE: Gala Christmas Party 

I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23rd, starting at noon in the private function room at the Grill House. 
There will be a cash bar and plenty of drinks! We'll have a small band playing traditional carols.. feel free to sing along. And don't be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus! 
A Christmas tree will be lit at 1:00 PM. Exchanges of gifts among employees can be done at that time; however, no gift should be over $10.00 to make the giving of gifts easy for everyone's pockets. 

This gathering is only for employees! 
Our CEO will make a special announcement at that time! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family, 

Patty 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Company Memo 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 2, 2008 
RE: Gala Holiday Party 

In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We recognize that Hanukkah is an important holiday, which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. 
However, from now on, we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy applies to any other employees who are not Christians and to those still celebrating Reconciliation Day. 
There will be no Christmas tree and no Christmas carols will be sung. 

We will have other types of music for your enjoyment. 
Happy now? 

Happy Holidays to you and your family, 
Patty 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Company Memo 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: October 3, 2008 
RE: Holiday Party 

Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a non-drinking table, you didn't sign your name.. 
I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads, "AA Only", you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? 

Somebody? 

And sorry, but forget about the gift exchange, no gifts are allowed since the union members feel that $10.00 is too much money and the executives believe $10.00 is a little chintzy. 

REMEMBER: NO GIFTS EXCHANGE WILL BE ALLOWED. 

Patty 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Company Memo 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
To: All Employees 
DATE: October 4, 2008 
RE: Generic Holiday Party 

What a diverse group we are! I had no idea that December 20th begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating and drinking during daylight hours. 

There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon at this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps the Grill House can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party or else package everything for you to take it home in little foil doggy baggy. Will that work? 

Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Weight Watchers to sit farthest from the dessert buffet, and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms. 

Gays are allowed to sit with each other. Lesbians do not have to sit with Gay men, each group will have their own table. 
Yes, there will be flower arrangement for the Gay men's table. 
To the person asking permission to cross dress, the Grill House asks that no cross-dressing be allowed, apparently because of concerns about confusion in the restrooms. Sorry. 

We will have booster seats for short people. 
Low-fat food will be available for those on a diet. 
I am sorry to report that we cannot control the amount of salt used in the food . The Grill House suggests that people with high blood pressure taste a bite first. 

There will be fresh "low sugar" fruits as dessert for diabetics, but the restaurant cannot supply "no sugar" desserts. Sorry! 

Did I miss anything?!?!? 
Patty 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Company Memo 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All F*%^ing Employees 
DATE: October 5, 2008 
RE: The F*%^ing Holiday Party 

I've had it with you vegetarian pricks!!! We're going to keep this party at the Grill House whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put it, and you'll get your f*%^ing salad bar, including organic tomatoes. 

But you know, tomatoes have feelings, too. They scream when you slice them. I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right NOW! 

The rest of you f*%^ing wierdos can kiss my *ss. I hope you all have a rotten holiday! 

Drive drunk and die, 

The B*tch from H*ll!!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Company Memo 
FROM: Joan Bishop, Acting Human Resources Director 
DATE: October 6, 2008 
RE: Patty Lewis and Holiday Party 

I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Patty Lewis a speedy recovery from her recent nervous breakdown and I'll continue to forward your cards to her at the asylum. 

In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give everyone the afternoon of the 23rd off with full pay. 

Happy Whatever!


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2009)

After all that fuss, the CEO's announcement mentioned in the first company memo above was rewritten from scratch, to accommodate all employees' sensitivities:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=34286&postcount=141


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

*Finkelstein and Jesus*

Jesus was wandering around Jerusalem when he decided that he really needed a new robe. After looking around for a while, he saw a sign for Finkelstein, the Tailor.

So, he went in and made the necessary arrangements to have Finkelstein prepare a new robe for him. A few days later, when the robe was finished, Jesus tried it on -- and it was a perfect fit!

He asked how much he owed.

Finkelstein brushed him off: "No, no, no, for the Son of God there's no charge! However, may I ask for a small favor. Whenever you give a sermon, perhaps you could just mention that your nice new robe was made by Finkelstein, the Tailor?"

Jesus readily agreed and as promised, extolled the virtues of his Finkelstein robe whenever he spoke to the masses.

A few months later, while Jesus was again walking through Jerusalem, he happened to walk past Finkelstein's shop and noted a huge line of people waiting for Finkelstein's robes.

He pushed his way through the crowd to speak to him and as soon as Finkelstein spotted him he said: "Jesus, Jesus, look what you've done for my business! Would you consider a partnership?"

"Certainly," replied Jesus. "Jesus & Finkelstein it is."

"Oh, no, no," said Finkelstein. "Finkelstein & Jesus. After all, I am the craftsman."

The two of them debated this for some time.

Their discussion was long and spirited, but ultimately fruitful -- and they finally came up with a mutually acceptable compromise.. A few days later, the new sign went up over Finkelstein's shop:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

Χρήσιμο, γιατί έρχονται γιορτές


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)

Στο πάρκινγκ του ΑΒ όπου ψωνίζω, είναι συνηθισμένο θέαμα, ένα στα τρία αυτοκίνητα πιάνει δύο θέσεις όταν παρκάρει, αρκετά συχνά βλέπω και κάποιον να πιάνει τρεις θέσεις, και μία φορά έχω δει ακριβώς αυτό το θέαμα, κάποιον χαρακτηριστικό Έλληνα να πιάνει τέσσερις θέσεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Για αυτό το θέμα, Αλεξάνδρα, έχω μαλώσει με πολύ κόσμο, πολλές φορές στην Ελλάδα από τότε που άρχισαν τα μαγαζιά να έχουν πάρκιγκ με θέσεις. Κανένας μα κανένας δεν μπορεί να παρκάρει μέσα στο τετράγωνο του, πια!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για αυτό το θέμα, Αλεξάνδρα, εχω μαλώσει με πολύ κόσμο, πολλές φορές στην Ελλάδα από τότε που αρχισαν τα μαγαζιά να έχουν παρκιγκ με θέσεις. Κανενας μα κανένας δεν μπορεί να παρκάρει μεσα στο τετράγωνο του, πια!


Ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι τσαπατσούλης και αδιάφορος στο έπακρο. Όπου λάχει κι ό,τι λάχει. Οπωσδήποτε και σε άλλα κράτη μπορεί να υπάρχουν τσαπατσούληδες άνθρωποι, αλλά φαίνεται ότι μαθαίνουν από νωρίς να κρατάνε την τσαπατσουλιά τους στο σπίτι τους. Όταν βγαίνουν έξω, κινούνται με κάποια τάξη και πειθαρχία που είναι απαραίτητες για να μη μετατρέπεται η καθημερινότητά μας σε κόλαση εκνευρισμού.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2009)

Το παρακάτω ανέκδοτο μου (ξανα)ήρθε σήμερα με ηλεμήνυμα και καθώς έχει και ένα σχετικό γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον , το μοιράζομαι :

_Αγγλικό τηλεπαιχνίδι: στον τελικό για τις 200.000 λίρες έχουν φτάσει ένας ιερέας κι ένας Αυστραλός βοσκός! Έχουν απαντήσει σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις και ισοβαθμούν, οπότε ο παρουσιαστής – προκειμένου να υπάρξει νικητής – υποβάλλει την τελευταία δοκιμασία: να φτιάξουν ένα ποιηματάκι μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά, στο οποίο να εμπεριέχεται απαραιτήτως η λέξη Timbuktu (αφρικανική πόλη, Μαλί).
Οι διαγωνιζόμενοι αποσύρονται και ξεκινά η αντίστροφη μέτρηση... Μόλις ολοκληρώνονται τα πέντε λεπτά, επιστρέφουν. Διαβάζει πρώτος το στιχάκι του ο ιερέας:

I was a father all my life
have no children, no wife
I read the Bible through and through
on my way to Timbuktu

Χειροκροτήματα, συγχαρητήρια, χαμός... Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι είναι ο τελικός νικητής. Ώσπου, έρχεται η σειρά του βοσκού, ο οποίος διαβάζει το εξής:

Tim and I to Brisbane went
met three women, cheap-to-rent
but they were three and we were two…
so, I booked one and Tim booked two!!!_


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στο πάρκινγκ του ΑΒ όπου ψωνίζω, είναι συνηθισμένο θέαμα, ένα στα τρία αυτοκίνητα πιάνει δύο θέσεις όταν παρκάρει, αρκετά συχνά βλέπω και κάποιον να πιάνει τρεις θέσεις, και μία φορά έχω δει ακριβώς αυτό το θέαμα, κάποιον χαρακτηριστικό Έλληνα να πιάνει τέσσερις θέσεις.



Δίπλωσα στα γέλια με το ραβασάκι του πρώτου... "...Μαλάκα."


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Χριστουγεννιάτικη προθέρμανση:

















Και οι τρεις μάγισσες:


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Ο Περικλής ξυπνάει στο κρεβάτι του με έναν τρομερό πονοκέφαλο. Το κεφάλι του πάει να σπάσει. Με το ζόρι ανοίγει τα μάτια του και το πρώτο που βλέπει είναι 2 ασπιρίνες και ένα ποτήρι νερό στο κομοδίνο του. Ανακάθεται και βλέπει τα ρούχα του καθαρά και διπλωμένα στην καρέκλα μπροστά του. Κοιτάζει το δωμάτιο και συνειδητοποιεί ότι όλα είναι πεντακάθαρα και τακτοποιημένα. Βγαίνοντας από το δωμάτιο βλέπει ότι όλο το σπίτι είναι στην εντέλεια. Στην κουζίνα βρίσκει ένα σημείωμα: 

«Μωρό μου, θα βρεις το πρωινό σου στο φούρνο. Πήγα να ψωνίσω για να σου μαγειρέψω λαγό το μεσημέρι που ξέρω ότι λατρεύεις. Σ’ αγαπώ». 

Πράγματι το πρωινό ήταν στο φούρνο, ζεστό και λαχταριστό. Πάει να καθίσει και κάθεται πάνω σε μια εφημερίδα. Την κοιτάει και προς έκπληξή του είναι η αθλητική του εφημερίδα, το φύλλο της ημέρας! 

Εκείνη την στιγμή μπαίνει και ο γιος του στην κουζίνα. 
— Καλημέρα, γιε μου, μπορείς να μου πεις τι έγινε χτες; 
— Κοίταξε, γύρισες σπίτι στις 5 το πρωί, μεθυσμένος και με λερωμένα ρούχα, γιατί κάπου είχες πέσει στο δρόμο, κουτρουβάλησες και τις σκάλες καθώς ανέβαινες, και από τα νεύρα σου έσπασες το καλό σερβίτσιο και κάτι έπιπλα. 
— Και τότε γιατί η μητέρα σου μου έκανε πρωινό, μου αγόρασε εφημερίδα και έχει όλο το σπίτι στην εντέλεια; 
— Α, αυτό λες; Η μαμά σε έσυρε στο κρεβάτι και, όταν πήγε να σου βγάλει το παντελόνι, άρχισες να φωνάζεις: «Άσε με ήσυχο, κυρά μου, είμαι παντρεμένος!» ​


----------



## StellaP (Dec 28, 2009)

Θεσσαλή από χωριό της ευρύτερης περιοχής, δέχτηκε πρόσκληση και συμμετείχε σε επίδειξη καλλυντικών σε κεντρικό ξενοδοχείο της Αθήνας όπου και φιλοξενήθηκε. Το βράδυ όμως μετά την επίδειξη, κατά τη διάρκεια του μπουφέ ανησύχησαν οι φίλες της επειδή απουσίαζε και δεν την έβρισκαν πουθενά.
Την άλλη μέρα όταν εμφανίστηκε να πάρει το πρωινό της, τη ρώτησαν με αγωνία πού ήταν, μήπως χάθηκε στην Αθήνα; Και εκείνη απάντησε σε άπταιστα τυρναβίτικα: "αφήστι τι έπαθα, πλάλτσα, πλάλτσα, πλάλτσα,
μπαϊλτσα κι μιτά πήγα στου δουμάτιου κι νταμπουκιάσκα..".


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2009)

Α, μας βάζ'ς δύσκουλα, φιλινάδα! :)
Προυσπάθεια μιταφράσης: "αφήστε τι έπαθα, πιλάλησα, πιλάλησα, πιλάλησα, μπαΐλντισα και μετά πήγα στο δωμάτιο και ;;;;" 
Ημι-θισσαλο-μαθής (ιξ αγχιστείας) απουρεί: Τι κρέν'ς; Τι παναπεί "νταμπουκιάσ(τη)κα";


----------



## StellaP (Dec 28, 2009)

Μιτάφρασ': ΄Επεσα ξερή στον ύπνο.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 28, 2009)

Από το πολύ πλάλημα εννοείται ότι και γκαγκάνιασε και γκάρλιαξε.
(Βαρέθηκε-κουράστηκε και λύσσαξε στη δίψα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Το ηλεμήνυμα που πήρα έγραφε:

*Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, βλέπετε άτομα που βιώνουν 
ένα έντονο ψυχοσωματικό συναίσθημα...
βρίσκονται σε μια έντονη προσωπική στιγμή! 
Μήπως μπορείτε να βρείτε πώς λέγεται αυτό που βιώνουν;*









Η απάντηση έλεγε αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2010)

ΟΚ :), αλλά μην πετάξεις το επόμενο μήνυμα που πήρες· εκείνο με το Δελτίο Τύπου για το νέο λειτουργικό σύστημα που θα κυκλοφορήσει του χρόνου, τα Windows 3.1.   (ναι, περίπου τόσο παλιό είναι...) :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (ναι, περίπου τόσο παλιό είναι...) :)


Μμμ, από τότε το θυμάσαι, ε;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το ηλεμήνυμα που πήρα έγραφε:
> 
> *Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, βλέπετε άτομα που βιώνουν
> ένα έντονο ψυχοσωματικό συναίσθημα...
> ...



...Σφίξιμο;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Μήπως μπορείτε να βρείτε πώς λέγεται αυτό που βιώνουν;*



Μπερδεύομαι, γιατί κάπως έτσι κάνουν στις διαφημίσεις και όσες τρώνε γιαούρτι...


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το ηλεμήνυμα που πήρα έγραφε:
> 
> *Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, βλέπετε άτομα που βιώνουν *
> *ένα έντονο ψυχοσωματικό συναίσθημα...*
> ...


 
Συμφωνώ με την Porkcastle, συμπληρώνοντας και για άλλο register τον φλύαρο αλλά επεξηγηματικό όρο: _Πολυήμερη, βασανιστική δυσκοιλιότητα._
Για την αντιμετώπισή της ενδείκνυται η κατανάλωση γιαουρτιού (+1, Έλσα), φυτικών ινών ή/και καθαρτικών σκευασμάτων. 
Αν και μερικές από τις κυρίες επιδεικνύουν σημάδια επικείμενης ή άρτι αφιχθείσας ανάκαμψης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

38 τρελά ενδιαιτήματα, το ένα πιο τρελό από το άλλο (και δεν ξέρω αν είναι παλιό, αλλά είναι σίγουρα καλό). Σε μορφή PPS, το παίρνετε από εδώ.

Ανάμεσά τους και το παρακάτω, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει την έμπνευση του Κάμερον για τα ιπτάμενα βουνά στη _Αβατάρα_ του. Αν και διαβάζω ότι έμπνευσή του υπήρξαν τα όρη Χουάνγκ της Κίνας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2010)

*friends vs. Greek friends*

Άρτι αφιχθέν και πολύ πολύ καλό :)

FRIENDS: Never ask for food
GREEK FRIENDS: Are the reason you have no food.

FRIENDS: Will say "hello"
GREEK FRIENDS: Will give you a big hug and a kiss.

FRIENDS: Call your parents Mr. and Mrs.
GREEK FRIENDS: Call your parents Theo and Thea

FRIENDS: Have never seen you cry.
GREEK FRIENDS: Cry with you.

FRIENDS: Will eat at your dinner table and leave
GREEK FRIENDS: Will spend hours there, talking, laughing and just
being together

FRIENDS: Borrow your stuff for a few days then give it back.
GREEK FRIENDS: Keep your stuff so long they forget it's yours.

FRIENDS: know a few things about you.
GREEK FRIENDS: Could write a book with direct quotes from you.

FRIENDS: Will leave you behind if that's what the crowd is doing.
GREEK FRIENDS: Will kick the whole crowds' ass that left you.

FRIENDS: Would knock on your door.
GREEK FRIENDS: Walk right in and say, "I'm home!"

FRIENDS: Are for a while.
GREEK FRIENDS: Are for life.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

Αυτός ο Αρκάς βρέθηκε κάπως στο κουτί εισερχομένων και, μπορεί να μην ήταν ο πιο ξεκαρδιστικός από τους Συνομήλικους, είχε όμως... λεξικογραφικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Πολύ γέλιο. Τι ακούνε οι τηλεφωνήτριες μιας εταιρείας κινητής τηλεφωνίας; 

- Tο κατάστημά μας στο Mαρούσι είναι απέναντι από το μέγαρο του ΟTE, δίπλα από την τράπεζα Eurobank.
- Σε ποια; Σε αυτή που πήρα το δάνειο;...
-------------------------------------------------------------------
- Tο τηλέφωνό μου έχει πρόβλημα! Eδώ κι ένα μήνα βγάζει μόνο 112!
- Παρακαλώ, κλείστε το και ξανανοίξτε το.
- Mάλιστα... Mήπως πρέπει να βάλω και την κάρτα μέσα;
- Tην κάρτα SIM εννοείτε;
- Nαι.
- Δηλαδή δεν την έχετε μέσα στο τηλέφωνο;
- Οχι! Tην έχω αφήσει στο σπίτι μου για να μην τη χάσω!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Πάω να καλέσω και το κινητό μου κάνει σαν ασθενοφόρο.
- Aκούτε έναν τριτονικό ήχο;
- Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τριτονικός. Πάντως είναι σαν ασθενοφόρο.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Γεια σας! ! Θέλω να κάνω απορρόφηση κλήσεων από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Tο τηλέφωνο ανήκει στον παππού μου.
- Θα πρέπει όμως να μας καλέσει ο ίδιος για να τον εξυπηρετήσουμε.
- Tώρα σωθήκατε! ! Aν σας πάρει ο ίδιος δεν θα μπορέσετε να συνεννοηθείτε, γιατί είναι 90 χρόνων και κουφός!
- Tότε γιατί έκανε σύνδεση στο όνομά του;
- Γιατί τότε άκουγε!
-----------------------------------------------
- Mου έπεσε το κινητό στο νερό και παρ' όλο που το στέγνωσα με το σεσουάρ, δεν λειτουργεί ούτε η κάρτα ούτε η συσκευή!
----------------------------------------------------------
- Εχετε καλό σήμα αυτή τη στιγμή;
- Bεβαίως!
- Mπορείτε να ελέγξετε παρακαλώ, αν στο αριστερό μέρος της οθόνης σας υπάρχουν 4 γραμμές;
- Mα, δεσποινίς μου, νομίζετε ότι είμαι άσχετος; Εχω σπουδάσει μηχανικός, έχω πολλές γνώσεις...
Σας λέω είναι full το σήμα, το φόρτιζα όλο το βράδυ χθες...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mαθήτρια καλεί 1267 για ενεργοποίηση B free:
- Tι πρέπει να κάνω για να έχω αναγνώριση κλήσεων;
- Θα χρειαστεί να καλέσετε 1275.
- Nα καλέσω 12 & 20' που έχω διάλειμμα;
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Θα ήθελα να ακυρώσω το νούμερο του αδελφού μου.
- Θα πρέπει να μας καλέσει ο ίδιος.
- Mα, είμαστε δίδυμοι! !
-----------------------------------------
- Παρακαλώ, τι σημαίνει το «erase»;
- Διαγραφή, αλλά γιατί έχετε το menu του τηλεφώνου σας στα Aγγλικά;
- Γιατί έτσι με βολεύει καλύτερα!
---------------------------------------------
- Mου δίνετε παρακαλώ τον αριθμό της ταυτότητάς σας;
- Mμμμ, δεν το θυμάμαι, και την ταυτότητα δεν την έχω μαζί μου. Kακώς βέβαια, γιατί αν με σταματήσουν οι αστυνομικοί, θα με περάσουν για Aλβανό, και ποιος ξέρει πού θα βρεθώ!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Και το κορυφαίο (άσχετη τηλεφωνήτρια και πελάτης):*

- Θέλετε να ενεργοποιήσουμε τον προσωπικό τηλεφωνητή σας;
- Tι πράμα;
- Nα σας αφήνουν μηνύματα, εάν δεν απαντάτε... Θα καλείτε και η κοπέλα θα σας λέει «έχετε 1 νέο μήνυμα»...
- Kαι αν η κοπέλα δεν είναι εκεί;
- Tο μήνυμα είναι ηχογραφημένο. Eίναι πάντα εκεί.
- Mα εγώ δεν θέλω να ακούνε άλλοι τα μηνύματά μου! ! !


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς αστείο, αλλά υπέθεσα ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κάποιους:

Φιλοπάππου-Κουκάκι (και στο βάθος, Καλλιθέα) το 1900:


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Εμένα την εικόνα δεν μου τη βγάζει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

Ελπίζω να είναι ΟΚ τώρα. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Μια χαρά... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Πω πω, συνωστισμός στο Κουκάκι! Από τότε ήταν πυκνοκατοικημένο. 

Αλλά μήπως είναι κόλπο του Φοτοσόπ; Δεν μοιάζει και πολύ για φωτογραφία του 1900.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πω πω, συνωστισμός στο Κουκάκι! Από τότε ήταν πυκνοκατοικημένο.
> 
> Αλλά μήπως είναι κόλπο του Φοτοσόπ; Δεν μοιάζει και πολύ για φωτογραφία του 1900.


 
Καλημέρα.
Πιθανό, γιατί δεν βλέπω πουθενά ούτε ένα δέντρο. Κρανίου τόπος ήταν το 1900;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Πιο γνήσιες φωτογραφίες, του κέντρου (το 1906), και όχι αεροφωτογραφίες, μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και να συγκρίνετε.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2010)

Στην Καλλιθέα διαβάζουμε: Λόφος Σικελίας (Ελ Πάσο)! 

Πολλές τέτοιες φωτογραφίες της Dorothy Burr Thompson εδώ. 
Κάτω, η οδός Πλουτάρχου





Νεότερες, (από sixties) εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

Το πραγματικό τέλος των παραμυθιών:

*ΣΤΑΧΤΟΠΟΥΤΑ *



*
ΧΙΟΝΑΤΗ*



*Η ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΩΜΕΝΗ *



*Η ΩΡΑΙΑ (Η ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ) *



*Η ΜΙΚΡΗ ΓΟΡΓΟΝΑ *


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2010)

Καλύτερα μια βόλτα από εδώ:
http://www.fallenprincesses.com/


Στα γρήγορα, εδώ:
http://www.geekologie.com/2009/06/when_the_fairy_tale_ends_real.php

Να σημειωθεί ότι στις ξεπεσμένες πριγκίπισσες της Γκολντστάιν δεν περιλαμβάνεται η Μικρή Γοργόνα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

A, μπράβο και μου το είχαν στείλει με email και ίδρωσα να το ανεβάσω! (αν και το αγαπημένο μου, η Μικρή Γοργόνα, δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο oeuvre της Goldstein. )


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> A, μπράβο και μου το είχαν στείλει με email και ίδρωσα να το ανεβάσω! (αν και το αγαπημένο μου, η Μικρή Γοργόνα, δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο oeuvre της Goldstein. )


Η Μικρή Γοργόνα, δλδ η Άριελ, είναι περίπου στη μέση στις φωτογραφίες της Γκολντστάιν, μέσα σε ένα ενυδρείο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

Θα προτιμήσω τον σολομό και το χαβιάρι, ευχαριστώ. Χιουμοριστικό ήταν το μήνυμα.

Την εκδοχή της Goldstein την είδαμε κινηματογραφικά στο Splash


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η Μικρή Γοργόνα, δλδ η Άριελ, είναι περίπου στη μέση στις φωτογραφίες της Γκολντστάιν, μέσα σε ένα ενυδρείο.



Στο παραμύθι του Άντερσεν η Μικρή Σειρήνα/ Γοργόνα δεν έχει όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά έχει όνομα στο παραμύθι του Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

*Πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που χαλάει μια φωτογραφία....*

............


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που χαλάει μια φωτογραφία....


Ωραία φωτοσοπιά!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

Και πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που σου χαλάει την αυταπάτη...


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 16, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο youtube είναι τριών ετών το βιντεάκι οπότε ίσως και να το έχετε δει. Εγώ δεν το είχα δει μέχρι σήμερα. Και κόντεψε να μου βγει ο καφές από τα ρουθούνια...
(Ελπίζω να μην έχει γίνει παρόμοιο ποστ πιο πάνω και δεν το πρόσεξα...)

Ένα διαφορετικό visualization του Ameno...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2010)

Πορκ, είσαι θεά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Μπερλίνα πρέπει να τη φωνάζουμε τώρα.

Σαν δεν ντρέπονται οι μουσουλμάνοι να διακωμωδούν τα ιερά και τα όσιά μας! [Να προσθέσω φατσούλα;]


----------



## Elsa (Apr 18, 2010)

Από σημερινό, επίκαιρο ηλεμήνυμα:

Let’s learn a new word… 
April 18, 2010 Word of the Day
*ash hole *
(CAREFUL WITH PRONUNCIATION)
1) the small opening in the volcanic ash clouds that allow airliners to fly through without any chance of danger.
2) the opening at the top of a volcano from which forth spews volcanic ash
Example sentence : _We were stranded at Heathrow Airport for hours until the airline found some ash hole to fly through_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Don't fuck with Iceland*






Το μήνυμα συνοδευόταν από υπότιτλο: «Σε λίγο και με φόντο τη ... Σαντορίνη!».


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά έχει όνομα στο παραμύθι του Ντίσνεϊ.



Τώρα το είδα αυτό. Εγώ λέω την επόμενη φορά που θα ποστάρει κάποιος ένα ανέκδοτο να καθίσουμε να του κάνουμε υφολογική και συντακτική ανάλυση (και ψυχανάλυση στην Άριελ). Χαλαρώστε!


----------



## Lexoplast (May 6, 2010)

Σημαίνει κάτι άλλο ή απλά οι Σουηδέζες είναι πολύ μπροστά;


----------



## Marinos (May 6, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι πέθανα στα γέλια με 



.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Μωρέ τι είναι αυτή! Ο γδύτης των μνηστήρων!


----------



## Marinos (May 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μωρέ τι είναι αυτή! Ο γδύτης των μνηστήρων!



 (υποτίθεται θα έβαζα μόνο τη φατσούλα, αλλά το σύστημα μου ζητάει πέντε τουλάχιστον χαρακτήρες, οπότε γράφω και γράφω)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα, με βαριά καρδιά, που ξαλάφρωσε μια στάλα βλέποντας το παρακάτω. Ευχαριστώ, Βασίλη! 
Το αυτόν ελπίζω και δι' υμάς.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Family Guy συνέχεια:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzqKZgaG37I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNkp4QF3we8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU


----------



## somnambulist (May 20, 2010)

Ειρωνικό, αστείο και εύστοχο. 

Η ΧΑΪΝΤΙ είναι ιδιοκτήτρια ενός μπαρ στο Βερολίνο. Προκειμένου να αυξήσει τις πωλήσεις της αποφασίζει να επιτρέψει στους πιστούς της πελάτες -οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων είναι άνεργοι αλκοολικοί- να πίνουν όσο θέλουν τώρα και να πληρώνουν αργότερα. Όποτε έχουν και όπως μπορούν. Η ίδια καταγράφει λεπτομερώς όλα τα ποτά που καταναλώνονται σε λογιστικά βιβλία και έτσι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο, ουσιαστικά, χορηγεί δάνεια στους πελάτες της.

ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ πολύ γρήγορα αυτό το «σύστημα της Χάιντι » (που στα ελληνικά θα τη λέγαμε Χάιδω!), και πολύς κόσμος αρχίζει να πλημμυρίζει το ωραίο της μπαράκι. Εκμεταλλευόμενη την ελευθερία που νιώθουν οι πελάτες, τώρα που εκείνη τους απάλλαξε από το βάρος της άμεσης πληρωμής, η Χάιντι αυξάνει τις τιμές του κρασιού και της μπύρας, που είναι τα ποτά που καταναλώνονται περισσότερο. Ο όγκος των πωλήσεών της, βεβαίως, αυξάνεται θεαματικά.

ΕΝΑΣ νέος και δυναμικός σύμβουλος πελατών σε μια τοπική τράπεζα, αναγνωρίζει ως μελλοντικά πολύτιμο περιουσιακό στοιχείο της επιχείρησης το ποσό που θα προκύψει από την αποπληρωμή της πίστωσης που παίρνουν οι πελάτες και αυξάνει το δανειοληπτικό όριο της Χάιντι. Δεν έχει, ο τραπεζικός σύμβουλος, κανέναν λόγο ανησυχίας, καθ' ότι υπάρχουν ως εγγύηση τα ίδια τα χρέη των αλκοολικών. Στα κεντρικά γραφεία της τράπεζας, ειδικοί τραπεζικοί μετατρέπουν αυτό το περιουσιακό στοιχείο σε τραπεζικά προϊόντα με τις ονομασίες «Πιοτ-ομόλογα», «Αλκ-ομόλογα» και «Εμετ-ομόλογα». Αυτά τα προϊόντα εμπορεύονται κατόπιν στις παγκόσμιες αγορές. Κανείς δεν ξέρει πραγματικά τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι... περίεργες ονομασίες των ομολόγων και πώς αυτά είναι εγγυημένα. Ομως, καθώς οι τιμές τους αυξάνονται διαρκώς, μεγαλώνει η ζήτησή τους και γίνονται μπεστ-σέλερ τραπεζικά προϊόντα.

ΜΙΑ μέρα, παρ' όλο που οι τιμές συνεχώς ανεβαίνουν, ένα στέλεχος της τράπεζας, με ειδικότητα σε θέματα «μάνατζμεντ ρίσκου», αποφασίζει και η απόφασή του γίνεται δεκτή, ότι ήρθε καιρός, σιγά-σιγά, η τράπεζα να αρχίσει να απαιτεί την αποπληρωμή των χρεών που συσσωρεύτηκαν από τους πότες στο μπαρ της Χάιντι.

Όμως, οι αλκοολικοί άνεργοι αδυνατούν, βεβαίως, να αποπληρώσουν τα δάνειά τους, αφού είναι άνεργοι οι άνθρωποι, κάτι που δεν έκρυψαν ποτέ, ούτε από τη Χάιντι, ούτε από τους τραπεζίτες. Ταυτόχρονα και ως συνέπεια αυτού, η Χάιντι δεν μπορεί να είναι συνεπής προς τις δανειοληπτικές της υποχρεώσεις και κηρύττει χρεοκοπία.

ΤΟ «Ποτ-ομόλογο» και το «Αλκ-ομόλογο» χάνουν το 95% της αξίας τους. Το «Εμετ-ομόλογο» πάει λίγο καλύτερα και πέφτει μόνον κατά 80%. Οι προμηθευτές του μπαρ της Χάιντι είχαν δώσει στην πελάτισσά τους, τον καιρό που όλα ήταν καλά κι ωραία, πολύ ελαστικούς όρους για την αποπληρωμή των χρεών της προς αυτούς, αλλά έχοντας επενδύσει και οι ίδιοι σε αυτά τα τραπεζικά ομόλογα, είναι τώρα μπροστά σε μια νέα, διαφορετική κατάσταση. Ο προμηθευτής των κρασιών χρεοκοπεί και εκείνος που της πουλούσε μπύρες εξαγοράζεται από έναν ανταγωνιστή του. Η τράπεζα, έπειτα από μαραθώνιες και δραματικές διαβουλεύσεις όλων των πολιτικών κομμάτων, σώζεται με γενναία χρηματική ένεση από το κράτος, το οποίο αποφασίζεται να βρει τους πόρους αυτούς από έναν καινούργιο φόρο, που θα βαραίνει μόνον εκείνους που δεν καταναλώνουν αλκοόλ.

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! Μια εξήγηση για την οικονομική κρίση που μπορούμε όλοι να καταλάβουμε.


----------



## Themis (May 20, 2010)

'Εξοχη εξήγηση, πολύ ρεαλιστικότερη από εκείνη που δίνουν διάφορα αιωνίως διαψευδόμενα και αιωνίως λαλίστατα παπαγαλάκια.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

LOL και ξαναLOL.

Άλλωστε, αν ζητήσεις στο Google "καλά ήπιαμε", το πρώτο εύρημα λέει:
*Καλά φάγαμε, καλά ήπιαμε, να χαμήλωναν και τα spreads!*


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Porkcastle (May 21, 2010)

Το πάκμαν κλείνει τα 30 και το Google μάς το θυμίζει ευχάριστα (μπορείτε να παίξετε, ναι, ναι!)... Insert coin!

Όπως λένε, I don't get older, I level up!


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Το πάκμαν κλείνει τα 30 και το Google μάς το θυμίζει ευχάριστα (μπορείτε να παίξετε, ναι, ναι!)... Insert coin!



Και να οι επιπτώσεις του Πάκμαν της Παρασκευής:
Did Google Pac-Man Cost The World Nearly 5 Million Productive Hours?
According to RescueTime, the average Google.com user spent some 36 seconds longer than normal on Google this past Friday. Now, the average Google user racks up some 4.5 minutes a day on Google executing searches, so the total average percent rise was only 6.67%. Not too much

(δουλειά δεν είχαν,κάθισαν να κάνουν υπολογισμούς)
Κι ένα ενδιαφέρον σχόλιο στο άρθρο:
one of our readers pointed out he truly believes that Google did this as a test for something and simply wouldn’t waste 5 million hours of possible conversions (or whatever) without an endgame. I have to say that I bet he’s right, although neither him nor I have any evidence of that.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Μόλις έφτασε:

Χθες σταμάτησα σ' ένα βενζινάδικο και ζήτησα 10 ευρώ βενζίνη.
Κι ο βενζινάς με ρώτησε: Είναι μεγάλος ο λεκές;


----------



## pidyo (May 29, 2010)

Από εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2010)

Πολύ ωραίο το μπλογκ που μας έστειλες, Πιδύο, όπου διάβασα και το εξής:
*Frog crisis in Greece*

It's bad enough to have to weather a disastrous economic crisis, but now the Greeks are faced with a frog crisis. Millions of migrating frogs — a veritable carpet of the slippery, slimy fellows — have closed down a major Greek highway near Thessaloniki.

I believe that the usual word for "frog" in modern Greek is batrachos, but all of Greece is referring to the current batrachian horde with the Biblical word tzfardei'a. In so doing, I suppose they wish to recall the Biblical plague of frogs that God inflicted on Egypt (the second of ten plagues that he sent against the Egyptians). In fact, the plague of frogs was meant as an attack on the Egyptian frog goddess Heqt, whose job it was to assist women in labor.

In ancient societies and in many modern cultures as well, frogs symbolize fertility because of the vast amount of eggs that they lay. The description of the frog swarms (vesharatz) is reminiscent of the proliferation of the Israelites as vayishretzu.

The frog (tzfardei'a) is the only amphibian mentioned in the Bible, though the word may also have included the toad (which is karpadah in modern Hebrew).

Suffice it to say that the present Greek frog crisis is thought to be of biblical proportions.
​Όλη η Ελλάδα λέει τους βατράχους, πώς;


----------



## pidyo (May 29, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όλη η Ελλάδα λέει τους βατράχους, πώς;



Το λάθος με την εβραϊκή λέξη είναι της καναδικής ιστοσελίδας στην οποία παραπέμπουν, και από το Language log το αφήνουν επίτηδες ασχολίαστο. Κάποιοι μπέρδεψαν τις πληγές του Φαραώ με τα βατράχια του Λαγκαδά...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Σε μέρες δύσκολες που μόνο η κωλοφαρδία θα μπορούσε να μας σώσει, μέχρι και τα βατράχια βρήκαν να κλείσουν τους δρόμους. Αυτό βέβαια μόνο με λέξη σε -φαρδία δεν μπορεί να περιγραφεί. Άλλη μια πληγή, απλώς. 


Μπορώ να βάλω τον παραπάνω ορισμό για τον λεξικογράφο στην υπογραφή μου; Ή στο βιογραφικό μου; Ή μήπως αρκεί η εμβληματικότητα της λέξης και μόνο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Monkey business

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό σε ένα χωριό, ένας άντρας, ο Χάρης, ανακοίνωσε στους χωρικούς ότι θα αγόραζε μαϊμούδες προς 10 δολάρια τη μία.

Ξέροντας οι χωρικοί ότι υπήρχαν πολλές μαϊμούδες γύρω στο δάσος... πήγαν και τις έπιασαν.
Ο Χάρης αγόρασε χιλιάδες προς 10 δολάρια τη μία, όπως είπε.
Το εμπόρευμα όμως λιγόστευε και οι χωρικοί σταμάτησαν να κυνηγάνε μαϊμούδες.
Ο Χάρης ανακοινώνει ξανά ότι θα αγόραζε μαϊμούδες για 20 δολάρια τη μία.
Οι χωρικοί έτρεξαν κι έπιασαν και άλλες μαϊμούδες.

Σύντομα όμως οι μαϊμούδες λιγόστεψαν κι άλλο και οι χωρικοί επέστρεψαν στα κτήματά τους.
Ο Χάρης ανακοινώνει πάλι ότι, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν πλέον πολλές μαϊμούδες, θα αγόραζε τη μία προς 25 δολάρια.

Οι χωρικοί πιάνουν και τις λίγες που έμειναν. Ο Χάρης τούς λέει, "Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον παρά ελάχιστες μαϊμούδες γι' αυτό κι εγώ θα σας δώσω 50 δολάρια τη μία. Αλλά, επειδή πρέπει να φύγω για την πόλη για δουλειές, θα αναλάβει την αγοραπωλησία ο βοηθός μου."

Ο βοηθός φωνάζει τους χωρικούς και τους λέει:
"Κοιτάξτε τι έκανε ο Χάρης. Γέμισε ένα στάβλο με μαϊμούδες, θα σας τις πουλήσω εγώ για 35 δολάρια τη μία και όταν γυρίσει ο Χάρης τού τις πουλάτε εσείς για 50 δολάρια τη μία."

Οι χωρικοί στριμώχτηκαν, μάζεψαν όλες τις οικονομίες τους και αγόρασαν όλες τις μαϊμούδες.

Δεν ξαναείδαν ούτε τον βοηθό ούτε τον Χάρη.

Καλώς ήλθατε στην... Wall Street!


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2010)

Πολύ καλό! Η ανάλυση της κρίσης τελειοποιείται συνεχώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Κι άλλο με κρίση για την κρίση. Με προφανή γλωσσική αξία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κι άλλο με κρίση για την κρίση. Με προφανή γλωσσική αξία.


 

Φρέσκο: Ανέξοδες ΔΝΤιακοπές


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κι άλλο με κρίση για την κρίση. Με προφανή γλωσσική αξία.


Εφόσον όμως _τζίρος_ (ΛΝΕΓ: _τζύρος_) < _γύρος_ "κύκλος επιχειρήσεων / κυκλοφορία τού χρήματος", _euros_ και _gyros_ έχουν κοινό παρανομαστή που τον αγνοεί ο γελοιογράφος.


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2010)

Zazula, το σκίτσο δείχνει παραστατικά τη διαφορά μεταξύ πραγματικής οικονομίας (=γύρος) και χρηματοοικονομίας (=ευρώ). Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η χώρα μας δεν έχει όχι ευρώ αλλά ούτε καν γύρους για να ξεπληρώσει το χρέος...


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2010)

Ασχολίαστο

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...disp=inline&realattid=162d03c17b329408_0.1&zw


----------



## danae (Jun 16, 2010)

Υπνοβάτη, δεν ανοίγει ο σύνδεσμός σου (κι έμεινα με την περιέργεια) :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

Παλιό, αλλά μου το ξανάστειλαν σήμερα ως επίκαιρο λόγω Μουντιάλ.

Μια παρέα Κρητικών συζητάνε στο καφενείο, ανάμεσά τους και ο Ψαραντώνης. Θέμα συζήτησης: πώς γλιτώνεις την γκρίνια της συζύγου. 
Λέει ο πρώτος:
- Εγώ την επήγα πέρυσι ένα ταξίδι στη Γαλλία και φέτος σκέφτομαι να τηνε πάω στην Αυστρία. 
Λέει ο επόμενος:
- Εγώ τηνε πήγα στη Νέα Υόρκη και φέτος θα τηνε πάω στο Λος Άντζελες. Εσύ, ωρέ Αντώνη;
Ψαραντώνης:
- Οπέρυσι την επήγα στο μιτάτο απάνω στη Νίδα. (οροπέδιο στην κορυφή του Ψηλορείτη) 
- Κι οφέτος, ωρέ Αντώνη; 
- Οφέτος, ωρέ, θα πάω να τηνε φέρω πίσω.


----------



## crystal (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol.
Βέβαια τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν ισχύει τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά, γιατί ο Ότο Ρεχάγκελ με μια σειρά πετυχημένων επιλογών (Νικοπολίδης, Ζαγοράκης, Σαμαράς, Τζόρβας), έχει φέρει την πολυπόθητη ομόνοια στα Ελληνικά νοικοκυριά!

(Ειδικά τους τερματοφύλακες, από κάστινγκ τους περνάει; Κάνει η κάμερα κοντινό στα τέρματα και φωτίζεται η οθόνη!)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2010)

crystal said:


> (Ειδικά τους τερματοφύλακες, από κάστινγκ τους περνάει; Κάνει η κάμερα κοντινό στα τέρματα και φωτίζεται η οθόνη!)


Μα ναι, κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν χτες


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

;)
Κυρίες μου, με όλο τον σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση που τρέφω για σας, λυπάμαι αλλά παραβαίνετε βασικούς κανόνες συμπεριφοράς κατά τη διάρκεια του Μουντιάλ. 
Ποιους κανόνες; Ορίστε: 

Κυρίες μου, (παντρεμένες & ανύπαντρες!)
Το παρακάτω προτείνω να τυπωθεί και να αναρτηθεί σε εμφανές σημείο του σπιτιού σας, π.χ. με μαγνητάκι στην πόρτα του ψυγείου, δίπλα από το άλλο με τα κοινόχρηστα. 

*ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΝΤΙΑΛ* 

#1 - Από 11 Ιουνίου μέχρι 11 Ιουλίου οφείλεις να διαβάζεις αθλητικές εφημερίδες ώστε να ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει στο Μουντιάλ και να μπορείς να παίρνεις μέρος σε συζητήσεις. Αν δεν το κάνεις, θα σε κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι ή απλά θα σε αγνοούν. ΜΗΝ παραπονεθείς αν δεν σου δίνει κανείς σημασία. 

#2 - Κατά τη διάρκεια του Μουντιάλ η τηλεόραση είναι δική μου, δική μου, δική μου. Ανά πάσα στιγμή. Χωρίς εξαιρέσεις. 

#3 - Δεν με πειράζει αν πρέπει να περάσεις μπροστά από την τηλεόραση κατά τη διάρκεια ενός παιχνιδιού εφόσον συρθείς στο πάτωμα και δεν μου αποσπάσεις την προσοχή. Αν αποφασίσεις να σταθείς γυμνή μπροστά μου, βεβαιώσου ότι δεν θα πουντιάσεις γιατί δεν θα έχω χρόνο να σε πάω στο γιατρό ή να σε νταντεύω. 

#4 - Όταν έχει αγώνα θα είμαι τυφλός, κουφός και μουγκός - εκτός αν χρειαστώ κι άλλη μπύρα ή κανένα σάντουιτς. Δεν θα 'σαι στα καλά σου αν περιμένεις να ακούσω αυτά που έχεις να πεις, να ανοίγω την πόρτα, να απαντάω στο τηλέφωνο ή να σηκώσω το μωρό που μόλις έπεσε από τον δεύτερο όροφο... ξέχνα το. 

#5 - Όταν θα πηγαίνεις για ψώνια, να κανονίζεις ώστε να υπάρχουν ανά πάσα στιγμή τουλάχιστον 2 εξάδες μπύρα στο ψυγείο όπως επίσης και πολλά σνακ. Α, και μην κάνεις γκριμάτσες όταν έρχονται οι φίλοι μου για να δούμε κάποιο ματς. Σε αντάλλαγμα θα σου επιτραπεί η χρήση της τηλεόρασης μεταξύ 12-6 το ξημέρωμα, εκτός και αν έχει επανάληψη κάποιου καλού ματς. 

#6 - Please, please, PLEASE, αν είμαι εκνευρισμένος γιατί η ομάδα μου χάνει, ΜΗΝ μου λες ότι είναι μόνο ένα παιχνίδι ή ότι είσαι σίγουρη πως θα κερδίσουν την επόμενη φορά. Αν το κάνεις, θα θυμώσω κι άλλο και θα σε αγαπάω λιγότερο. Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ξέρεις περισσότερα για το ποδόσφαιρο από μένα και τέτοιου είδους εμψυχώσεις θα οδηγήσουν σε χωρισμό ή διαζύγιο! 

#7 - Είσαι καλοδεχούμενη να κάτσεις μαζί μου για να δούμε -*έναν*- αγώνα και μπορείς να μου μιλήσεις στο ημίχρονο, μόνο όταν θα 'χει διαφημίσεις και μόνο αν το σκορ με ευχαριστεί. Ξαναλέω, *ΕΝΑΝ* αγώνα, οπότε μη σκεφτείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Μουντιάλ σαν μια φτηνή δικαιολογία για να περνάμε όλη τη μέρα μαζί! 

#8 - Αν νομίζεις ότι θα κάνουμε έρωτα αυτόν τον μήνα... είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Μοναδική περίπτωση ένα στα πεταχτά, κατά τη διάρκεια του ημιχρόνου, φυσικά. 

#9 - Τα replay των γκολ είναι πολύ σημαντικά. Δεν με νοιάζει αν τα έχω δει ή όχι ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ! 

#10 - Πες στους φίλους σου να μην κανονίσουν οποιουδήποτε είδους συγκεντρώσεις που απαιτούν την παρουσία μου γιατί: 
1ον: Δεν θα πάω 
2ον: Δεν θα πάω, και 
3ον: Δεν θα πάω. 

#11 - Οι εκπομπές μετά τους αγώνες που δείχνουν τα καλύτερα στιγμιότυπα είναι εξίσου σημαντικές με τους αγώνες. Μην σου περάσει από το μυαλό να πεις "Μα... τα έχεις ξαναδεί αυτά, βάλε να δούμε dancing with the stars"... Μαμούνια. Ξέχασες κι όλας τον κανόνα #2; 

_#12 - Απαγορεύονται διά ροπάλου εκδηλώσεις θαυμασμού όπως: "Αχ, τι γλυκούλης που είναι αυτός ο Messi" όταν θα πανηγυρίζει το 5ο γκολ της Αργεντινής στον αγώνα με την Ελλάδα._ 

#13 - Τέλος, εκφράσεις του στυλ "Ευτυχώς το Μουντιάλ είναι μόνο κάθε 4 χρόνια" κράτα τες για τον εαυτό σου, γιατί πριν το καταλάβεις θα 'χουν αρχίσει τα προκριματικά του Champions League. 

Ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά για την συνεργασία σας! 

Με εκτίμηση, 
Οι άντρες του κόσμου​


----------



## crystal (Jun 23, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ξαναλέω, *ΕΝΑΝ* αγώνα, *οπότε μη σκεφτείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Μουντιάλ σαν μια φτηνή δικαιολογία για να περνάμε όλη τη μέρα μαζί*!



Πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα έχουν για τον εαυτό τους οι άντρες του κόσμου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2010)

Ναι, παιδί μου, σου λέω! Εγώ αυτούς τους αγώνες τους βλέπω με τις φίλες μου. Κατ' αρχάς, μπορούμε στα διαλείμματα να συζητάμε για μανικιούρ, κραγιόν, μαλλιά κτλ με την ησυχία μας, δεύτερον, μπορούμε να εκφράζουμε ελεύθερα όλες τις ηλίθιες απορίες μας χωρίς να μας κοροϊδεύει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ (τύπου: _γιατί πήγε αυτός στη γωνία να σουτάρει;_) και τρίτον, μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε ελεύθερα για το πόσο ωραίο γκομενάκι ωραία παρουσία είναι ο τερματοφύλακας της εθνικής. Αμαπιά!


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

crystal said:


> Πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα έχουν για τον εαυτό τους οι άντρες του κόσμου.


 
Προφανώς, αλλά είναι καλή ευκαιρία να αναφέρω μια ρήση που μ' αρέσει: 
Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης...

Βλέπω ότι η Παλάβρα το 'πιασε το νόημα.;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Δεν ήρθε με ηλεταχυδρομείο, αλλά εμφανίστηκε αναπάντεχα στην οθόνη μου και μ' έκανε να βάλω τα γέλια, παρότι το είχα ξαναδεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2010)

Όχι ακριβώς στο μέιλ μου, αλλά ιδού:
How many translators does it take to change a lightbulb?
Βιωματικό


----------



## Chr_09gre (Aug 27, 2010)

Μερικές "δυνατές" φωτογραφίες που έλαβα πρόσφατα. Βαθιά ανάσα και...
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/sixties/signs/PhotoAlbum1/signs020_jpg_view.htm 
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/sixties/signs/PhotoAlbum1/signs008_jpg_view.htm
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/sixties/signs/PhotoAlbum1/signs033_jpg_view.htm 
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/sixties/signs/PhotoAlbum1/signs009_jpg_view.htm

Φαντάζομαι και τη σκηνή: "Να τους βράσω εγώ τους δραγουμάνους! Θ' ανοίξει ο γιόκας μου τον Ντίβρη και θα τα βρει όλα!"


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Exquisite. Μου άρεσε το (αλλοτινής εποχής) «το κατάστημα υπόκειται εις αγορανομικό έλεγχον ως προς τας τιμάς» (αν το κρέας έχει αρχίσει να βρομάει, ποιος χ~; — εκτός από τις μύγες επάνω του). 

Στο άλλο, «the traditional hospitality of his educated inhabitants» δεν σημαίνει ότι inhabitant είναι και ο μεταφράσας.

Και η ταμπέλα στην αμερικάνικη σχολή, είναι για να ξεκινάνε τα παιδιά σωστά την ημέρα τους.

Όλα αυτά είναι «sixties», όπως λέει. Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι αυτό ήταν το επίπεδο των αγγλικών σε ταμπέλες, μενού, οδηγούς, μπροσούρες κ.τ.ό. Ο τουρισμός ήταν τότε στα σπάργανα και η αγγλομάθεια ομοίως.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 6, 2010)

_To shoot or not to shoot?_

Εξαιρετικό:


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Και Νικολό καρτέρει στατίστικς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Ωραία είναι αυτά και όλα πατάνε σε κάποια αλήθεια για να βγάλουν γέλιο με την υπερβολή, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα που είναι απολύτως ακριβές, αυτό...






...μόνο που εμείς καλό θα είναι να λέμε ότι τις βλέπουμε και τις προσέχουμε τις διαφημίσεις και βγαίνουμε μετά και καταναλώνουμε, γιατί αν δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι αδιαφορούμε για τις διαφημίσεις στο διαδίκτυο και έχουμε μάθει να μην τις βλέπουμε, θα γίνουν όλα κλειστά και συνδρομητικά σαν τους Τάιμς και κλάφ' τα Χαράλαμπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Nα δώσουμε και την πηγή, όπως αρμόζει:
http://helstats.blogspot.com/


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Σωστός ο Δρ7χ κι έχει πολλά αυτή η πηγή.
Εμένα μου τα 'στειλαν σε ηλεμήνυμα και δεν είναι πρέπον να αποκαλύψω την πηγή, μη βρεθώ σε πρόγραμμα προστασίας μαρτύρων, και δεν σκέφτηκα να ψάξω...


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 21, 2010)

This didn't literally land in my email.


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2010)

*Εγκαίνια σε οίκο ανοχής*

Ανάμεσα στις προσγειώσεις του σημερινού πρωινού ήταν κι αυτό. Δίστασα να αποφασίσω πού θα ήταν η ενδεδειγμένη θέση του: σε κάποιο από τα πολιτικά νήματα, δεδομένου του εκρηκτικού πολιτικού του μηνύματος (βλ. στο τέλος), ή στο νήμα που διαλαλεί την είσοδο στον κοινωνικό-πολιτικό στίβο του νέου στρώματος της εργατικής τάξης;

*Εγκαίνια σε οίκο ανοχής *

Όπως φαίνεται η κρίση δεν άφησε τίποτα όρθιο εκτός από το σεξ. Στη Λάρισα επενδύθηκαν ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο, αλλά τέσσερα εκατομμύρια ευρώ για τη δημιουργία υπερπολυτελούς οίκου ανοχής, που έχει μέχρι και οπτικές ίνες. Από τα εγκαίνια δεν θα μπορούσε φυσικά να λείψει η *Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου*.






Το σεξ ανέκαθεν πούλαγε και εξακολουθεί να πουλά και εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης. Μπροστάρισσα κατά της κρίσης που πλήττει την αγορά η κυρία Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου η οποία χθες τίμησε με την παρουσία της τα εγκαίνια οίκου ανοχής στον οικισμό Τερψιθέας στη Λάρισα. 

Η ξανθιά περσόνα έκοψε με τα χεράκια της τη ροζ κορδέλα εγκαινιάζοντας τον υπερπολυτελή οίκο με τις τρεις μεγάλες ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες. 






Στον νέο οίκο ανοχής τις υπηρεσίες τους θα παρέχουν εννέα καλλονές που θα εργάζονται σε βάρδιες. Ο οίκος άφησε άφωνους τους παρευρισκόμενους από τη πολυτέλεια και τη χλιδή του με ντεκόρ άκρως διαστημικό αφού έχει μέχρι και οπτικές ίνες, ενώ τα περσικά χαλιά και οι πίνακες δίνουν άλλο αέρα στο χώρο. 






Μάλιστα, είναι ο δεύτερος οίκος μέσα σε τρία χρόνια στη περιοχή κάτι που δείχνει πως τον κλάδο δεν τον αγγίζει καμία κρίση. Σημειώνεται ότι η εν λόγω επένδυση αγγίζει τα 4 εκατομμύρια!!!

*Καλά μας τα έλεγε ο Γιωργάκης ...«λεφτά υπάρχουν!!!» της πουτάνας γίνεται...*​


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Οι λέξεις _πρωτεργάτρια__, πρωθιέρεια _και _ιερόδουλος_ τσακώνονται για την πρώτη θέση στον νου του κατεργάρικου δαιμονίου μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Μέχρι και η *περαίωση* μπορεί να πάρει νέα σημασία... Για την *τρόικα* δεν το συζητώ καν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2010)

Φρέσκα κ'λούρια! Ζεστά! Απογεματινή φουρνιά!
Ντισκλέιμερ: δεν πειράζω ποτέ παραθέματα, μα σ' αυτό έβαλα καναδυό αποσιωπητικά...

Σε όσους δεν ξεκολλάνε το διάφανο αυτοκολλητάκι απ' την οθόνη καινούργιου κινητού: Αν ο κατασκευαστής δεν ήθελε να το βγάλεις, το αυτοκόλλητο δε θα είχε αυτή την ακρούλα που εξέχει λίγο! Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν αυτοί που δεν βγάζουν τελείως το χρυσόχαρτο απ' το βούτυρο. Δεν είναι δεύτερο προστατευτικό καπάκι! Είναι μια αηδία που όσο την κρατάς, τόσο πασαλείφεται με βούτυρο και μου κόβει την όρεξη!

Σε όσους έχουν hands-free και μιλάνε κρατώντας το κινητό στο ύψος του στήθους με το ένα χέρι και το μικρόφωνο του hands free κοντά στο στόμα με το άλλο χέρι: Για να καταλάβω... μέχρι χθες χρησιμοποιούσες ένα μόνο χέρι για να μιλάς στο κινητό. Οπότε παίρνεις hands free, για να μη χρησιμοποιείς κανένα. Και τελικά καταλήγεις να χρησιμοποιείς και τα δύο. ΟΚ. Λογικό. 

Σ' αυτούς που το τηλεκοντρόλ, το λένε «κομπιούτερ»: Το κομπιούτερ είναι ή ο υπολογιστής ή το κομπιουτεράκι τσέπης ή αυτό που έχουνε στη ΝΑΣΑ και πιάνει 3 δωμάτια. Αν αλλάζεις κανάλι με ένα απ' τα παραπάνω, πες μου κι εμένα πώς το κάνεις...

Σε όσους τρώνε κους κους. Κοίτα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι σ' αρέσει η λέξη κους κους. Και ξέρω ότι αν μπορούσες, θα αποκαλούσες κους κους ΟΛΑ τα φαγητά. Άκου τι γίνεται όμως. Πρώτον: ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ! Οι κόκκοι του είναι πολύ χοντροί για να τους καταπιείς και πολύ ψιλοί για να τους μασήσεις. Και δεύτερον: Δε λέγεται κους κους. Λέγεται ΠΛΗΓΟΥΡΙ! Ξενέρωσες;

Σε όσους έχουν στο αμάξι μούφα ηχοσύστημα και παρόλα αυτά το παίζουν στη διαπασών: Τα μαμίσια ηχεία που έχεις φτιαχτήκαν για να παίζουν Μελωδία FM, όχι σαϊκεντέλικ! Από μια ένταση και πάνω ψαλιδίζουν τον ήχο, οπότε ούτε εσύ ακούς τίποτα, ούτε εμείς. Δε σπας αυτιά, σπας αρχ....! Χαμήλωσέ το.

Σ' αυτούς που αντί για «καρτούν» ή «παιδικά» λένε «Μίκι Μάους»: Όποιον ξανακούσω να λέει «ο μικρός βλέπει Μίκι Μάους» ή «Σάββατο πρωί το Σταρ βάζει Μίκυ Μάους» και είναι κάτω των 70, οπότε ΞΕΡΕΙ ότι βγήκαν κι άλλα καρτούν μετά το Μίκι Μάους, θα τον καρφώσω στο μήλο του Αδάμ με μπετόβεργα!

Στους παπάρες, που τους ζητάς να σε βγάλουν μια φωτογραφία και σε κοιτάνε σα να τους ζήτησες να εξουδετερώσουν βόμβα: «Ποιο πατάαααωωωωωωωωω;». Πατάς το κουμπί που δεν έχει αλλάξει ΠΟΤΕ θέση από τότε που εφευρέθηκε η φωτογραφία! ΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΞΙΑ! Άχρηστε! Να αγοράζεις κινητό με 3 κάμερες πάνω ξέρεις όμως. Μπούρτζο-μαλάκα-στρουγκανόβλαχε!

Στους κωλο-σπασίκλες που πέρασαν πρώτοι Ιατρική και λένε ότι δε διάβαζαν συνέχεια: Κλασικά, συνέντευξη στις ειδήσεις: «Διάβαζα, αλλά έβγαινα κι έξω..». Ναι, έβγαινες. Έβγαινες απ' το δωμάτιο να δώσεις στη μάνα σου τον κουβά με τα σκατά για να στον αδειάσει.

Σε όσους ψάχνουν τα κανάλια ένα-ένα και χρησιμοποιούν τα κουμπιά με τα νούμερα αντί για το πάνω-κάτω: Κλασική μάνα μου: 1, 12, 2, 23, 3, 34, 4. Οπότε κάθομαι εγώ δίπλα και βλέπω: ΕΤ1, Extra 3, ET2, Τηλεφώς, Mega, Blue Sky, ΑΝΤ1, TV Magic. 

Σ' αυτούς που κόβουν το βούτυρο κάθετα και δεν το ξύνουν παράλληλα στην επιφάνεια: Δεν είναι παγωτό. Είναι βούτυρο! Κι εσύ είσαι σιχαμένος.

Στους τύπους που κάνουν μηνύσεις για ψυχική οδύνη: Ξαφνικά γεμίσαμε από «Αλέξης Κούγιας» wannabes! Δεν γουστάρεις κάτι που σου συνέβη και δεν έχεις να προσάψεις τίποτα σε κανέναν; Τσουπ! Ψυχική οδύνη! Επειδή οι γονείς σου ήταν κλασικοί Έλληνες μαλάκες και σου έκαναν όλα τα χατίρια, δε σημαίνει θα κάνουμε το ίδιο κι εμείς! Είσαι ενήλικας. Φτύσε επιτέλους το μαστάρι της μάνας σου και μάθε να δέχεσαι καμιά προσβολή που και που... Κατά 99% την αξίζεις.

Σε όσους σηκώνουν το γιακά του Λακόστ: Ο μόνος που το 'κανε πριν γίνει μόδα ήταν ο Κόμης Δράκουλας και όλοι ξέρουμε πως κατέληξε αυτή η ιστορία.

Στους φανατικούς αντικαπνιστές: Ναι, βρωμάει, όλοι το ξέρουμε. Αν πιστεύεις όμως ότι θα πεθάνεις από «παθητική» έκθεση σε καπνό, κοίτα λίγο καλύτερα τον κόσμο που ζεις και βγάλε το σκασμό! Πλέον υπάρχουν και μαλάκες που κάνουν ότι βήχουν δίπλα σε καπνιστές στην πλατεία Ομονοίας! ΟΚ! Μισό λεπτό να το σβήσω μέσα σ' αυτήν την κουράδα άστεγου εδώ δίπλα. _Αρκετά χάλασε το τσιγάρο μου την ευαίσθητη φυσική ισορροπία του κέντρου της Αθήνας._

Σε όσους δεν πετάνε τίποτα. Ποτέ. Όταν συγυρίζεις το γραφείο σου και δεν πετάς σαβούρα, κι απλά της αλλάζεις θέση, είσαι ψυχωτικός! Υπάρχουν πράγματα που αντικειμενικά είναι άχρηστα. Ο τσαλακωμένος έλεγχος της 2ας δημοτικού που στοιχειώνει τα συρτάρια σου εδώ και 28 χρόνια ΔΕ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον! Πέτα τον!

Στα ζευγάρια που στέλνουν ευχετήριες κάρτες με φωτογραφίες των παιδιών τους: Φωτογραφίες που ποτέ δε ζήτησα και ποτέ δεν κρατάω. Και από πίσω γράφουν και πληροφορίες: «Η Νεκταρία έκλεισε τα 8 φέτος». Στον π..... μου λουλούδια και γύρω γύρω μέλισσες! Δε με νοιάζει πόσο είναι η Νεκταρία! Βυζιά έβγαλε; Όταν μου στείλεις τα βυζιά της Νεκταρίας, θα 'χω καλά Χριστούγεννα ΚΑΙ καλή χρονιά!

Στους δισεκατομμυριούχους που γυρνάνε τον κόσμο με αερόστατα: Τι σκατά; 1850 έχουμε; Πάρε το αεροπλάνο όπως όλος ο κόσμος, μαλάκα αλαζόνα! Κανείς δε νοιάζεται για έναν πλούσιο κατακαργιόλη που βαριέται τη ζωή του! Ελπίζω στο επόμενο ταξίδι να σου χτυπήσει το αερόστατο κεραυνός! Και να γυρνάει στον αέρα σα σκασμένο μπαλόνι κάνοντας «ΠΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!». Να ένα διαφημιστικό stunt που θα κάτσω να δω!

Στις γκόμενες που βάζουν σκούρο lip-liner: Μακράν η χειρότερη μαλακία που έχει βγάλει ο κόσμος της μόδας. Κοπελιά, μπορεί να το θεωρείς σέξι, αλλά κάνει τα χείλη σου να μοιάζουν με κωλοτρυπίδα!
​​


----------



## crystal (Oct 7, 2010)

Και φυσικά να πούμε ότι είναι ο λατρεμένος Φάε ένα μαλάκα! Κάφρος, μισογύνης, μισάνθρωπος γενικώς, αλλά έχω γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων διαβάζοντας το μπλογκ του.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Crystal, γιατί ήρθε σε ηλεμήνυμα και δεν πρόλαβα να ψάξω την προέλευσή του. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2010)

Από το ιδιο μπλογκ: Θάνατος.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2010)

Τόχω ξαναδιαβάσει, και δεν μου έβγαλε γέλιο να πω την αλήθεια, μάλλον αντιπαθητικό σνομπισμό  . Ιδίως το πρώτο: αν ήξερα πόσο εύκολα λερώνεται η οθόνη από τον ιδρώτα του χεριού ή του αυτιού, ας πούμε, δεν θα είχα βγάλει ποτέ το αυτοκολλητάκι.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2010)

Αυτό μου ήρθε στο μέιλ σήμερα... Έχει πλάκα. 

*Absolutely Brilliant*

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5- year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c".. Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f".. This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensi bl riten styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi TU understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.

If zis mad you smil, pleas pas on to oza pepl.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2010)

Φίλια αδελφικά πυρά : http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=34209&postcount=137


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2010)

Που να ξέρω εγώ τι ποιεί το έτερο μέλος της οικογένειας... Είμαστε και τόσο μακριά και δεν επικοινωνούμε ούτε με κύματα... 

Ας το σβήσει ο κύριος μοδεράτορας... το δικό μου...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2010)

Πού είναι ο πόντικας του φόρουμ Ζαζ να σας πει οτι το έχουμε ήδη βάλει στο φόρουμ από το 2008;


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Πολύ λεξιδημοφιλές! :)
Κι άλλη μια φορά εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=51842

Ναι, μπροστά στον Ζαζ, εγώ νιώθω σαν ποντικαράς δωμέσα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Προφανώς μεταφρασμένο (when all hell freezes over), αλλά γέλασα. Το αυτόν ελπίζω και δι' υμάς ;):
*Η κόλαση*
Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί αποτελεί μια απάντηση που δόθηκε σε ενδιάμεσες εξετάσεις/ προόδους στη χημεία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης. 

Η ερώτηση είχε ως εξής και βαθμολογούταν με έξτρα βαθμούς: 
*Η Κόλαση είναι εξώθερμη ή εσώθερμη;* 
(στη χημεία η εξώθερμη δίνει θερμότητα ενώ η εσώθερμη απορροφά). 

Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές έδωσαν απαντήσεις παρέχοντας αποδείξεις βασισμένες στο Νόμο του Boyle (ένα αέριο ψύχεται όταν αυξάνεται ο όγκος του και θερμαίνεται όταν συμπιέζεται) ή κάτι παρόμοιο. 

Ωστόσο, ένας έγραψε τα εξής:
Πρώτον, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε αν ο όγκος της κόλασης αυξάνεται με τον χρόνο. Επομένως χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε τον ρυθμό με τον οποίο οι ψυχές εισρέουν στην κόλαση και το ρυθμό με τον οποίο διαφεύγουν. 
Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε ασφαλώς να υποθέσουμε ότι όταν μια ψυχή πάει στην κόλαση, δεν πρόκειται να φύγει. Επομένως, δεν διαφεύγουν ψυχές. 
Για το πόσες ψυχές μπαίνουν, ας δούμε πόσες διαφορετικές θρησκείες υπάρχουν σήμερα στον κόσμο. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές δηλώνουν ότι αν δεν είσαι οπαδός τους, τότε θα πας στην κόλαση. Εφόσον υπάρχουν περισσότερες από μία τέτοιες θρησκείες και εφόσον οι άνθρωποι ανήκουν σε περισσότερες από μία θρησκεία, τότε μπορούμε να εξαγάγουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι όλες οι ψυχές πάνε στην κόλαση. Και όπως έχουν οι ρυθμοί γεννήσεων και θανάτων, θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε ότι ο αριθμός των ψυχών στην κόλαση θα αυξηθεί εκθετικά. 

Τώρα, ο λόγος για τον οποίο εξετάζουμε τον ρυθμό αλλαγής του όγκου της κολάσεως, είναι γιατί ο Νόμος του Μπόυλ δηλώνει ότι για να παραμείνει σταθερή η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση στην κόλαση, ο όγκος της πρέπει να αυξάνεται αναλόγως με τις ψυχές που προστίθενται. 
Αυτό μας δίνει 2 περιπτώσεις: 
1. Εάν η Κόλαση διαστέλλεται με πιο αργό ρυθμό από αυτόν με τον οποίο εισέρχονται ψυχές, τότε η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση θα αυξάνονται μέχρι να σκάσει η Κόλαση και να ξεχυθούν οι ψυχές. 
2. Εάν η Κόλαση διαστέλλεται με ρυθμό πιο γρήγορο από τη αύξηση των ψυχών, τότε η θερμοκρασία και ή πίεση θα πέφτουν μέχρι να παγώσουν τα καζάνια της. 
Ποιά από τις 2 περιπτώσεις ισχύει;

Αν αποδεχθούμε το αξίωμα το οποίο μου είπε η Τερέζα όταν ήμουν πρωτοετής, ότι "Για να κοιμηθούμε μαζί, θα πρέπει να παγώσει η Κόλαση!" και αν συνθεωρήσουμε και το γεγονός ότι χθες το βράδυ όντως κοιμήθηκα μαζί της, τότε ισχύει η δεύτερη υπόθεση και επομένως είμαι σίγουρος ότι η Κόλαση είναι εξώθερμη και ότι ήδη έχει παγώσει. 
Απόρροια αυτής της θεωρίας είναι ότι η κόλαση, αφού έχει παγώσει, δεν δέχεται άλλες ψυχές και επομένως έχει εκλείψει, αφήνοντας μόνο τον Παράδεισο. Αυτό με τη σειρά του αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη ενός Θεϊκού Όντος, κάτι που εξηγεί γιατί χθες το βράδυ η Τερέζα φώναζε συνεχώς: "Θεέ μου, Θεέ μου". 

Αυτός ο φοιτητής πήρε το μοναδικό δεκάρι. ​


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Δες από πότε κυκλοφορεί αυτό:
http://www.snopes.com/college/exam/hell.asp


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, Nickel. Τόσο παλιό; Σκούριασα, φαίνεται.
Φυσικά ή μήπως χημικά; και δεν είναι αληθινό, ούτε το πόσταρα για τέτοιο. 
Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί, μα δεν ξέρω και τα πάντα, μόνο τα περισσότερα. 
Αλλά δεν μου είπες: έσκασες κανένα χαμόγελο ή το είχες ξαναδιαβάσει; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αλλά δεν μου είπες: έσκασες κανένα χαμόγελο ή το είχες ξαναδιαβάσει; :)


Μα δεν αποτελεί μέτρο των δημοσιεύσεων το τι μπορεί να έχω διαβάσει εγώ, που είμαι στο Ίντερνετ από τον καιρό που το μελετούσε ο Μπερνερλής. Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω διαβάσει μερικές φορές από το 1997.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2010)

Αυτό το βρήκα εδώ ψάχνοντας για chemical affinity. (Άντε συγκεντρώσου μετά!) :)

Woman - A Chemical Analysis

Element : Woman

Symbol : Wo

Atomic Weight : Accepted as 118, but known to vary 105-175.

Discoverer : Adam

Occurrence : Copious quantities in all Urban areas, with slightly
lower concentrations in Suburban and Rural areas. Subject to seasonal
fluctuations.

Physical Properties:

1) Surface usually covered with painted film.

2) Boils at nothing, freezes without reason.

3) Melts if given special treatment.

4) Bitter if used incorrectly. Can cause headaches. Handle with
care!

5) Found in various states; ranging from virgin metal to common ore.

6) Yields to pressure applied to correct points.

Chemical Properties:

1) Has great affinity for Gold, Silver, Platinum and many precious
stones.

2) Absorbs great quantities of expensive substances.

3) May explode spontaneously if left alone on dates.

4) Insoluble in liquids, but there is increased activity when
saturated in alcohol to a certain point.

5) Repels cheap material. Neutral to common sense.

6) Most powerful money reducing agent known to Man.

Uses:

1) Highly ornamental, especially in sports cars.

2) Can greatly improve relaxation levels.

3) Can warm and comfort under some circumstances.

4) Can cool things down when it's too hot.

Tests:

1) Pure specimen turns rosy pink when discovered in natural state.

2) Turns green when placed beside a better specimen.

Caution:

1) Highly dangerous except in experienced hands. Use extreme care
when handling.

2) Illegal to possess more than one at a time.


----------



## crystal (Nov 11, 2010)

Costas said:


> Tests:
> 
> 1) Pure specimen turns rosy pink when discovered in natural state.
> 
> 2) Turns green when placed beside a better specimen.



Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2010)

Είναι επίσημο! Μας πήραν είδηση!

Προφανώς γνωρίζετε την απάτη με το Νigerian letter ή, επί το πολιτικά ορθότερο αdvance-fee fraud. Εννοώ τα ηλεμηνύματα που σας γράφει η κόρη του τάδε δικτάτορα ή η ανιψιά του δείνα ρουφιάνου από μια χώρα με πολιτικά και οικονομικά προβλήματα να σας πει ότι σας διάλεξε από οχτώ δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους να μοιραστεί μαζί σας το φανταστικομύριο δολάρια που είχε κρύψει για τα γεράματά του ο μπαμπάς της, αλλά δεν έχει μια μικρή προκαταβολή για να ξελευτερώσει κλπ κλπ. (Και ναι, υπάρχει ακόμη κόσμος που την πατάει.)

Πριν από λίγο λοιπόν έφτασε στο ηλεγραμματοκιβώτιό μου η επόμενη παραλλαγή:

_Dear Friend,

I am Mr. Christos Dallis, the Auditor General, National Bank of Greece. 
In the course of my auditing, I discovered a floating fund in an account, which was opened in 1990 belonging to a dead foreigner who died in 1999. Every effort made to track any member of his family or next of kin has since failed; hence I got in contact with you to stand as his next of kin since you bear the same last name with him. He died leaving no heir or a will.

My intention is to transfer this sum of US$15.5M Dollars in the aforementioned account to a safe account overseas. I am therefore proposing that you quietly partner with me and provide an account or set up a new one that will serve the purpose of receiving this fund.

For your assistance in this venture, I am ready to part with a good percentage of the entire funds.After going through the deceased person's records and files, I discovered that:

(1) No one has operated this account since 1999
(2) He died without an heir or WILL; hence the money has been floating.
(3) No other person knows about this account and there was no known beneficiary.

If I do not remit this money urgently, it would be forfeited and subsequently converted to company's funds, which will benefit only the directors of my firm. This money can be approved to you legally as with all the necessary; documentary approvals in your name. However, you would be required to show some proof of claim, which I will provide you with and also guide you on how to make your applications.

Please reply so that I can send you detailed information on the modalities of my proposition. I completely trust you to keep this proposition absolutely confidential, if you are interested to work with me kindly forward below information:

Your First and Last Names:
Telephone and fax numbers
Occupation:
Your Age:
Your Nationality:

Best Regards,
Mr. Christos Dallis_​
Όλοι μαζί λοιπόν: Να βρούμε τον μίστερ Κρίστος Ντάλλις, να του τα πάρουμε, να τα δώσουμε στην κυβέρνηση και να σώσουμε την πατρίδα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2010)

Να πώς φεύγουν τα κεφάλαια για το εξωτερικό λοιπόν.

(να υποθέσω, σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν αντίστοιχα μέιλ από την Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ιρλανδίας, κατόπιν της Πορτογαλίας και πάει λέγοντας...)


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Μόλις έφτασε.

ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ
[Τελικά είναι όλα θέμα παρουσίασης;]
Υπάλληλος: Με συγχωρείτε, κύριε διευθυντά, μπορώ να σας μιλήσω;
Διευθυντής: Βεβαιότατα, έλα στο γραφείο μου. 
Υ.: Όπως γνωρίζετε, είμαι στην εταιρία εδώ και δέκα χρόνια.
Δ.: Ναι, το ξέρω.
Υ.: Δεν θα σας το πω δια της πλαγίας οδού αλλά θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Ζητάω αύξηση του μισθού μου. Υπάρχουν τέσσερις εταιρίες που με κυνηγάνε, αλλά ήθελα πρώτα να μιλήσω σε σας.
Δ.: Αύξηση; Θα ήθελα να σου δώσω αύξηση, αλλά δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή.
Υ.: Καταλαβαίνω τη θέση σας και γνωρίζω την υφιστάμενη ύφεση που έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο στις πωλήσεις, πρέπει να λάβετε όμως υπόψη σας την αφοσίωσή μου και τη σκληρή μου δουλειά επί δέκα χρόνια στην εταιρία.
Δ.: Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη αυτά που μου λες, τελικά θα σου δώσω την αύξηση δεκαπέντε τοις εκατό και πέντε μέρες επί πλέον άδεια το χρόνο. Πώς σου φαίνεται, είσαι ικανοποιημένος;
Υ.: Συμφωνώ. Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος και σας ευχαριστώ!
Δ.: Πριν φύγεις όμως, πες μου αν θες, ποιες είναι οι εταιρίες που τρέχουν από πίσω σου;
Υ.: Βεβαίως. Η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ, η ΕΥΔΑΠ και η Τράπεζα για το δάνειό μου...


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2010)

Ωραίο, αλλά το χάπι εντ δεν πείθει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ουτοπικό, εξού και το βιολετί ουτοπίκ. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2010)

Πουρνό πουρνό μου το 'στειλαν,
πουρνό (δι' εμέ) ποστάρω. :)

Έλληνας έχει μπει στο αεροπλάνο της επιστροφής από το Μεξικό για την Ελλάδα.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της πτήσης, του πετάγονται τα μάτια έξω, καθότι η αεροσυνοδός που κόβει βόλτες στον διάδρομο του αεροσκάφους είναι αστέρι (λατίνα βλέπεις).

-Πώς σε λένε; (τη ρωτάει)
-Μερσέντες.
-Μερσέντες! Τι υπέροχο όνομα! Κάποια σχέση με την Mercedes Benz;
-(τον χτυπά φιλικά στον ώμο) Ίδια τιμή!

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

(Θα νόμιζε ο λιγούρης ότι ήταν η Μερσέντες Μπες.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2010)

Σε όλες τις γυναίκες, μόλις γεννηθούν, γίνεται μια μυστική εμφύτευση ενός ειδικού * μικροτσίπ*, που τις κάνει ρομαντικές, μονογαμικές κι αφοσιωμένες στον σύντροφό τους. Κάποιες όμως, καταφέρνουν να βρουν σε ποιο σημείο του κορμιού τους είναι το τσιπ. Και με μια περίπλοκη εγχείρηση το αφαιρούν. Έτσι απολαμβάνουν πλέον τον έρωτα και το σεξ με πολλαπλούς εραστές, χωρίς να νιώθουν τύψεις ή ενδοιασμούς. Είναι οι λεγόμενες: «*Ξετσίπωτες*»!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Καλό! Αλλά και αυτοί οι _*πολλαπλοί*_ εραστές! Με φωτοτυπικό τους βγάζουν άραγε;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2010)

Με το ίδιο που φτιάχνουν τους *πολλαπλούς οργασμούς!*


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλό! Αλλά και αυτοί οι _*πολλαπλοί*_ εραστές! Με φωτοτυπικό τους βγάζουν άραγε;


 
Ναι, κυανοτυπίες είναι (multi*ble* lovers).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Όλοι έχουμε πάρει ηλεμηνύματα που μας αμολάνε μια τάχα φιλοσοφική μπαρούφα, παραδοσιακή ή νιουέιτζ, και μας προτρέπουν να τα στείλουμε σε 7 (ή 10 ή 50 ή...) φίλους και γνωστούς, γιατί ενός που δεν το έστειλε, λέει, του καψιλεύτηκε η σουπερλαγεία δεξιά, ενώ μιας άλλης γούρδωσε το περτούτσι της κι ακόμα παλεύει να το ξεγουρδώσει. Ιδού άλλο ένα δείγμα ;):

*Πώς να βρείτε την εσωτερική σας ηρεμία... *
"Αγαπητοί φίλοι! 
Σας στέλνω αυτό το μήνυμα επειδή πέτυχε σε μένα και χρειαζόμαστε όλοι περισσότερη ηρεμία στη ζωή μας. Ακολουθώντας την παρακάτω συμβουλή που άκουσα σε μια σχετική εκπομπή, βρήκα επιτέλους την εσωτερική μου ηρεμία. 

Στην εκπομπή ισχυρίστηκαν ότι «ο τρόπος για να βρεις την εσωτερική σου ηρεμία είναι να τελειώσεις ό,τι έχεις αρχίσει». 
Οπότε έριξα μια ματιά στο σπίτι μου για να βρω όλα τα πράγματα που είχα αρχίσει και δεν είχα τελειώσει. 

Έτσι, πριν φύγω από το σπίτι σήμερα το πρωί, είχα τελειώσει ένα μπουκάλι Merlot, ένα μπουκάλι White Zinfandel, ένα μπουκάλι Bailey's, ένα μπουκάλι Kahlua, ένα πακέτο μπισκότα Oreos, όσα χάπια είχαν απομείνει στα κουτιά των ηρεμιστικών Prozac και Valium, το υπόλοιπο τσιζκέικ, μερικές καραμέλες και ένα κουτί σοκολατάκια. 
Δεν έχετε ιδέα πόσο καλά νιώθω τώρα! 

Παρακαλώ στείλτε το και σεις σε αυτούς που νομίζετε ότι έχουν ανάγκη από εσωτερική ηρεμία.
Χαιρετισμούς..." ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL!
URtheKing!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> LOL!
> URtheKing!


 
Nah, just the jester who stole the king's crown to use as a potty.
My prrreciousssssh!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

daeman said:


> γιατί ενός που δεν το έστειλε, λέει, του καψιλεύτηκε η σουπερλαγεία δεξιά, ενώ μιας άλλης γούρδωσε το περτούτσι της κι ακόμα παλεύει να το ξεγουρδώσει.


Με αφορμή αυτό, αν και είναι άσχετο τούτο το νήμα:
Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που σκεπάζει τον σπουδαίο και αγαπημένο, Μάριο Μονιτσέλι! 
Κι εύχομαι να έχω το κουράγιο του, να πάρω την ίδια έξοδο κινδύνου, αν τα πράματα στραβώσουν πολύ στα γεράματά μου...


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

+100, Έλσα. 
Μου θύμισες μια από τις πιο συγκινητικές σκηνές που έχω δει σε κωμωδία, τον θάνατο του Περότσι-Νουαρέ στο πρώτο Amici Miei, αλλά δεν θέλω να βαρύνω τέτοιο νήμα, οπότε ιδού η σκηνή στο κοιμητήριο από το δεύτερο:




 
και μια συρραφή σκηνών από όλους τους _Εντιμότατους Φίλους:_


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

:)
Μου αρέσει να φαντάζομαι έναν άλλο κόσμο όπου θα τον περιμένουν οι εντιμότατοι φίλοι του, Τονιάτσι, Νουαρέ, Τσέλι, Γκάσμαν για να κάνουν φάρσες κατατρομοκρατώντας τους αγγέλους (ή τους διαβόλους...)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 4, 2010)

Δεύτερη φορά που παρατηρώ ότι στη σκιά των (αγαπημένων) Εντιμότατων, εξαφανίζεται ο "Κλέψας του κλέψαντος". Ίσως φταίει η ηλικία μας.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Δεύτερη φορά που παρατηρώ ότι στη σκιά των (αγαπημένων) Εντιμότατων, εξαφανίζεται ο "Κλέψας του κλέψαντος". Ίσως φταίει η ηλικία μας.



Η δική σας, ίσως!  Κι εμείς αναγκαζόμαστε να προσαρμοστούμε για να μας καταλαβαίνετε 
(Μήπως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα για τον Μονιτσέλι ολόδικό του; Και οι "Γενναίοι του Μπρανκαλεόνε" έγραψαν ιστορία... Αλήθεια, από μεταφραστικής πλευράς, μήπως ξέρετε ποιος έκανε την ευρηματική μετάφραση των "Εντιμότατων"; )


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Μα εσείς είστε παιδίσκη, αγαπητή Έλσα! 
Κι εμείς, κι εμείς. Ζε σουί κουνενέ. ;)

Ο Μπρανκαλεόνε μου έχει αποτυπωθεί κι εμένα· αυτόν σκέφτηκα διαβάζοντας το σχόλιο του Μαρίνου. 
Τον Κλέψαντα δεν τον καλοθυμάμαι, καιρός να τον ξαναδώ.

Για την αγγελία του θανάτου του, όποιος θέλει γράφει κάτι εδώ.

Όσο για νήμα, ρωτώ εσένα που έχεις τα κινηματογραφικά σκήπτρα εδώ, Έλσα (ρισπέκτ, μπαϊδεγουέι), μήπως είναι καλύτερα ν' ανοίξουμε ένα ευρύτερο για την ιταλική κωμωδία π.χ., ή ακόμη πιο γενικά για το ιταλικό σινεμά;

Δυστυχώς, δεν θυμάμαι ποιος τα υποτίτλισε για το σινεμά. Τις ατάκες του δεν τις ξεχνώ, όμως. 
Άξιος/άξια, όποιος/και ό,τι κι αν ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Εγώ δεν θέλω να εμπλακώ σε Μονιτσελιάδα, γιατί καήκαμε. _Οι κλέψαντες_ έχουν μόνιμη παρουσία στην ταινιοθήκη μου. Δύο απορίες μόνο (τι να κάνω; και στα κινηματογραφικά νήματα τις γλωσσικές μου απορίες θέλω να λύνω):

1. Ο ιταλικός τίτλος _I soliti ignoti_ είναι γλωσσικό αντίστοιχο του δικού μας _οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι_;
2. Το δικό μας _ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος_ με την ταινία ξεκίνησε;


ΥΓ. Άκυρο το πρώτο. Απάντηση εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Deal_on_Madonna_Street
_Big Deal on Madonna Street _(Italian: _I soliti ignoti_, also released as _Persons Unknown_ in the UK) is a 1958 Italian criminal-comedy film, directed by Mario Monicelli, and considered to be among the masterpieces of Italian cinema. Its original title translates as "the usual unknown persons", a journalistic and bureaucratic euphemism for "unidentified criminals" or "usual suspects".


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Αν πω ότι τώρα δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ σε Νικελιάδα, γιατί μας βάζεις στην πρίζα με τις ερωτήσεις σου κι αν πιαστώ δεν θα δουλέψω, θα φταίω εγώ ή τα μιμίδια; :)
Στο καβούκι μου και γρήγορα, αλλιώς κάηκα.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 4, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Marinos
> Δεύτερη φορά που παρατηρώ ότι στη σκιά των (αγαπημένων) Εντιμότατων, εξαφανίζεται ο "Κλέψας του κλέψαντος". Ίσως φταίει η ηλικία μας.
> 
> Η δική σας, ίσως! Κι εμείς αναγκαζόμαστε να προσαρμοστούμε για να μας καταλαβαίνετε


Λέγοντας ηλικία εννοούσα, ότι σιγά σιγά πλησιάζουμε τους Εντιμότατους. 



> 1. Ο ιταλικός τίτλος I soliti ignoti είναι γλωσσικό αντίστοιχο του δικού μας οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι;


Βλ. και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Σαν μια μεγάλη αιμομικτική οικογένεια έχουμε καταντήσει. Ένας θεός ξέρει τι τερατογενέσεις θα προκύψουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. *Το νησί*, λέει.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Μα εσείς είστε παιδίσκη, αγαπητή Έλσα!
> Κι εμείς, κι εμείς. Ζε σουί κουνενέ. ;)
> 
> Ο Μπρανκαλεόνε μου έχει αποτυπωθεί κι εμένα· αυτόν σκέφτηκα διαβάζοντας το σχόλιο του Μαρίνου.
> ...



Τώρα το είδα αυτό, ω ευγενικέ Δαιμάνιε! Με κάνετε και κοκκινίζω  
Δυστυχώς, μόνο στα μυαλά επιβιώνει η παιδίσκη, αλλά κάτι είναι κι αυτό...
Αχ, μακάρι να είχα χρόνο για τέτοια νήματα που προτείνεις, ίσως το καλοκαίρι (αφού η ...σύνταξη απομακρύνθηκε -μέσα σε μια νύχτα- για μια 5/ετία! )


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2010)

Αυτό μου το έστειλαν σήμερα, ίσως το έχετε ξαναδεί. Μου προκαλεί πάντα θαυμασμό πόσο αφιερωμένοι -πρέπει να- είναι κάποιοι άνθρωποι σε αυτό που κάνουν. Πόσες ώρες μελέτης και δοκιμών θα χρειάστηκε άραγε για να στήσει αυτό το μηχανισμό;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2010)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς «funny thing», αλλά μήπως ήταν το αποπάνω; Οπότε μετέφερα ολόκληρο το νήμα στο φόρουμ _Sharing and bonding_.

Τα *50 μαθήματα ζωής* είναι από τη στήλη της δημοσιογράφου Regina Brett και κυκλοφόρησαν σε βιβλίο τον περασμένο Απρίλιο με τίτλο _God Never Blinks: 50 Lessons for Life's Little Detours_. Αμερικανιές...


Life isn’t fair, but it’s still good.
When in doubt, just take the next right step.
Life is too short to waste time hating anyone.
Don’t take yourself so seriously. No one else does.
Pay off your credit cards every month.
You don’t have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.
Cry with someone. It’s more healing than crying alone.
It’s OK to get angry with God. He can take it.
The most important sex organ is the brain.
God never gives us more than we were designed to carry.
Make peace with your past so it doesn’t screw up the present.
It’s Ok to let your children see you cry.
Don’t compare your life to others’. You have no idea what their journey is all about.
If a relationship has to be kept secret, you shouldn’t be in it.
Everything can change in the blink of an eye. But don’t worry; God never blinks.
Life is too short for long pity parties. Get busy living, or get busy dying.
You can get through anything life hands you if you stay put in the day you are in and don’t jump ahead.
A writer is someone who writes. If you want to be a writer, write. 
It’s never too late to have a happy childhood. But the second one is up to you and no one else.
When it comes to going after what you love in life, don’t take no for an answer.
Burn the candles, use the nice sheets, wear the fancy lingerie. Don’t save anything for a special occasion. Today is special enough.
Overprepare, then go with the flow.
Be eccentric now. Don’t wait for old age to wear purple.
Start saving 10 percent for retirement as soon as you get your first paycheck.
No one else is in charge of your happiness. You are the CEO of your joy.
Frame every so-called disaster with these words: “In five years, will this matter?”
Always choose life.
Forgive everyone everything.
What other people think of you is none of your business.
The passage of time heals almost everything. Give time time.
No matter how good or how bad a situation is, it will change.
Your job won’t take care of you when you are sick, but your friends will. Stay in touch with them.
Believe in miracles.
God loves you because of who God is, not because of anything you did or didn’t do.
Whatever doesn’t kill you really does make you stronger.
Growing old beats the alternative. Dying young looks good only in movies.
Your children get only one childhood. Make it memorable.
Read the psalms. No matter what your faith, they cover every human emotion.
Get outside every day. Miracles are waiting for you to discover.
If we all threw our problems in a pile and got a look at everyone else’s, we’d fight to get our own back. 
Don’t audit life. Show up and make the most of now.
Get rid of anything that isn’t useful, beautiful, or joyful.
All that truly matters in the end is that you loved.
Envy is a waste of time. You already have everything you truly need.
The best is yet to come.
No matter how you feel, get up, dress up, and show up for life.
Breathe. It calms the mind.
If you don’t ask, you don’t get.
Yield.
Life isn’t tied with a bow, but it’s still a gift.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2010)

Αυτόν το σύνδεσμο τoν έστειλε φίλος με την ευχή «Ευτυχισμένη η νέα στιγμή».

*Scale of the Universe*

Εκπληκτική δουλειά, αυτό που λέμε sobering.

(Αν δεν φαίνεται σε Firefox, φαίνεται σε IE.)


----------



## parcalan (Dec 26, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Λέγοντας ηλικία εννοούσα, ότι σιγά σιγά πλησιάζουμε τους Εντιμότατους.



Αρκεί να μη γίνουμε μακαρίτες :-}

Όσο για το "Ο Κλέψας του Κλέψαντος" ατύχησε πριν από 1-2 χρόνια να περιληφθεί στο αφιέρωμα Ιταλικού κινηματογράφου της Ελευθεροτυπίας με επιμέλεια του Φενέκ-Μικελίδη και υποτιτλισμό από την Titranna. Χαρακτηριστικότερο σημείο του άθλου του συναγωνιστή:
Προς το τέλος της ταινίας, ο Μαστρογιάννι μπαίνει στο πρωϊνό λεωφορείο με το χέρι στο γύψο και για να μην πληρώσει εισιτήριο δηλώνει στον εισπράκτορα: "grande invalido", που κι εγώ που δεν ξέρω παρά λίγα κολυβο-Ιταλικά θα το έβαζα "βαριά ανάπηρος", ο/η "συνάδελφος": "σοβαρά ανίκανος", στα μούτρα του/της.
Καλά ο μεταφραστής το έκανε το αυγό, ο επιμελητής τι έκανε; ο Μικελίδης;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα, αγαπητέ,
Στο ερώτημά σου "τι έκανε ο επιμελητής", υπάρχουν δύο απλές απαντήσεις:
1) Δεν υπάρχει επιμελητής στις ελληνικές εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ασχολείται με τον χρονισμό της ταινίας (αυτό ονομάζουν "επιμέλεια"), μπορεί _σκόπιμα _να μη διορθώνει κανένα λάθος για να εκτίθεται αυτός που βάζει το όνομά του από κάτω. Όσο για τον Φενέκ-Μικελίδη, η επιμέλεια που κάνει είναι να επιλέξει τις ταινίες και να γράψει μερικά σημειώματα, όχι να τις δει και να ελέγξει τον υποτιτλισμό.
2) Όταν κάποιος ιδρύει "εταιρεία" υποτιτλισμού προσλαμβάνοντας παιδάκια που δουλεύουν για ένα χαρτζιλίκι, οι μεταφράσεις που θα παραδίδει θα είναι αυτού του επιπέδου, και στη συνέχεια η ταινία θα περνά από τη διαδικασία του (1) που ανέφερα πριν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2011)

Το πρώτο ηλεμήνυμα που πήρα φέτος :


----------



## parcalan (Jan 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Καλημέρα, αγαπητέ,



Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα, καλή χρονιά, καλή πρωτοχρονιά!
Ανασκαλίζοντας τη μνήμη μου, τα μαργαριτάρια της ταινίας πρέπει να οφείλονταν σε ανεπιμέλητη/ατημέλητη μηχανική μετάφραση και μάλιστα από τα Αγγλικά, αφού από τα Ιταλικά δύσκολο, καθώς η ταινία είναι περιβόλι διαλέκτων από τα Σιτσιλιάνικα στα μάγκικα του υπόκοσμου της Ρώμης ως τα Ιταλικά του Τιρόλου και δεν επιδέχεται μηχανική μετάφραση. Το grande ivalido κανείς μεταφραστής στα λογικά του δεν θα το έβαζε "σοβαρά ανίκανος", αν όμως οι υπότιτιλοι στα Αγγλικά που ψάρεψε κάποιος από το διαδίκτυο έλεγαν "seriously invalid", ή "seriously incapacitated", ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι; νάτην η πατάτα. Κι αυτό ήταν απλώς το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
Επαναλαμβάνω, ο Μικελίδης τι έκανε; Την υπογραφή του και το πτηνό του που τα βάζει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

Χμμ... Καλή ερώτηση. Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα πως μάλλον πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος άγραφος κανόνας ότι οι κριτικοί του κινηματογράφου δεν σχολιάζουν ποτέ την ποιότητα των υποτίτλων της ταινίας· σχολιάζουν μόνο τα στοιχεία της ταινίας που έρχονται έτοιμα απ' έξω, όχι αυτά που προστίθενται από την εταιρεία διανομής. Έχει τύχει να δω ταινία στον κινηματογράφο ή σε DVD όπου οι υπότιτλοι ήταν άθλιοι, αλλά στην αντίστοιχη κριτική σε περιοδικά ή στο ίντερνετ, αυτό το θέμα δεν θίγεται καθόλου.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 20, 2011)

Μου ήρθε με μέηλ και το λάτρεψα!

_Η κίνηση του Δήμαρχου Στυλίδας, Απόστολου Γκλέτσου, να γκρεμίσει με μπουλντόζα τις πλάγιες μπάρες της Εθνικής Οδού της περιοχής, έκανε πολλούς να τον παραδεχτούν.
Η σύλληψή του από την αστυνομία όμως, τον εκτόξευσε στη σφαίρα του μύθου.

Ως αποτέλεσμα, στο twitter εμφανίστηκε το hashtag #gkletsosfacts όπου διάφοροι χρήστες έγραψαν τις δικές τους μαρτυρίες για την μυθική υπόσταση του Απόστολου Γκλέτσου, ανεβάζοντάς τον στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τον Τσακ Νόρρις! Ορίστε, μερικά από τα καλύτερα #gkletsosfacts:

> @KeitaroYamayoto: Όταν ο Γκλέτσος βλέπει "Το Νησί", όλοι γίνονται καλά.

> @ergodektis: Ο Γκλέτσος δεν ήταν ποτέ υποψήφιος Δήμαρχος! Η Στυλίδα ήταν υποψήφια για να την αναλάβει!

> @geobak: O Γκλέτσος ξέρει που πάει ο Καραμήτρος

> @Jenny__Haritou: O Γκλέτσος φοράει το πουκάμισο τσαλακωμένο & αυτό σιδερώνεται αυτόματα!

> @dreamwall: Ο Γκλέτσος με το που ανοίξει το Angry Birds, πεθαίνουν αυτόματα όλα τα γουρουνάκια!

> @parafonos: Φεύγει το ΔΝΤ από την Ελλάδα, το χρέος ανέλαβε ο Γκλέτσος.

> @KostisR: Το τρένο δεν υπάρχει πια. Το πάτησε ο Γκλέτσος.

> @SalataTV: Όταν ο Γκλέτσος ψωνίζει έπιπλα από το ΙΚΕΑ, του τα δίνουν συναρμολογημένα.

> @dreamwall: Ο Γκλέτσος δεν έχει κάνει accept τον Zuckerberg στο Faceboook.

> @dichatz0707: Ο Γκλέτσος μετά τα διοδια, θα καταργήσει και το Τριώδιο.

> @Mavrogiorgos: O Μέσι την χρυσή μπάλλα κι ο Γκλέτσος τη χρυσή μπάρα!

> @koskons: Άμα δε πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, του το πάει σηκωτο ο Γκλέτσος!

> @SalataTV: Ο Γκλέτσος πήρε ελαττωματικό iMac από τη #systemgraph κ του το αντικατέστησαν την ίδια ημέρα.

> @dreamwall: Ο Γκλέτσος γράφει greeklish και αυτόματα εμφανίζονται ελληνικά.

> @pannou: Ο Γκλέτσος κάθε καλοκαίρι πάει διακοπές στο Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων. Και επιστρέφει πάντα!

> @nickggr: Το βάρος του Γκλέτσου δεν το μετράνε σε κιλά αλλά σε κλίμακα Ρίχτερ.

> @gonik: Ο μπαμπούλας πριν κοιμηθεί το βράδι ελέγχει τη ντουλάπα, μήπως κρύβεται ο Γκλέτσος.

> @rocean: Το ξυπνητήρι του Γλετσου στο iPhone χτύπησε κανονικά στις 1 Ιανουαρίου.

> @Dreamart: Ο Γκλέτσος βάζει την αλύσιδα στο ποδήλατο εν κινήσει. Χωρίς να πέσει.

> @SalataTV: Ο Γκλέτσος ξέρει ποιος είναι ο @pitsirikos.

> @KostisR: Ο Γκλέτσος πήγε στα Goodys και ζήτησε ένα Big Mac. Του το έφεραν.

> @Kleoniki_: O Γκλετσος εβρισε τον Κουγια, χωρις να λαβει εξώδικο.

> @SalataTV: O Γκλέτσος έχει αμφισβητήσει τον Στάλιν μπροστά στην Αλεκα.

> @nasos_gr: Τι τρώει ο Γκλέτσος για πρωινό; "Μπάρες" δημητριακών.

> @Kakashios: Ο Γκλετσος ειναι ο 13ος Αποστολος!

> @Alexandreeeee_: Την 1η μέρα ο Γκλέτσος δημιούργησε τον Θεό,

> @Mitsoulas_p: O Γκλέτσος πήγε διακοπές στις Παρθένες Νήσους. Πλέον ονομάζονται απλά Νήσοι.

> @DiChatz0707: Οταν θελεις κατι παρα πολυ, ακομα και το συμπαν να συνομοτησει, αν δεν εγκρινει ο Γκλετσος δε πας πουθενά.

> @mikeblacki: Ο Γκλέτσος μπορεί να εφαρμόσει τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό.

> @SalataTV: Στον Γκλέτσο, η περαίωση βγήκε αρνητική - του επέστρεψαν χρήματα!

> @LefterisSt: Ο Γκλετσος είναι τόσο σκληρός που ξυρίζεται με κομπρεσέρ.

> @SimosBRU: Ο Γκλετσος έβαλε τον Κωφιδη να πληρώσει στα διόδια!

> @KostisR: O Γκλέτσος μπορεί να φάει μόνο ένα Lays. _


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 25, 2011)

kapa18 said:


> Μου ήρθε με μέηλ και το λάτρεψα!



Κάπα18, αυτό το "το λάτρεψα" έχει καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά (πέρα από τους υπότιτλους);


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 25, 2011)

Εννοείς αν είναι της μόδας αυτόν τον καιρό; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 25, 2011)

kapa18 said:


> Εννοείς αν είναι της μόδας αυτόν τον καιρό; Δεν νομίζω.



Όχι, απλά ρωτάω αν είναι ευρέως αποδεκτό από τον μέσο Έλληνα ομιλητή ή θυμίζει λίγο υπότιτλο (το αμερικάνικο "I love it").

Μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο, όπως και το "Μήπως να πηγαίναμε (τρώγαμε, του λέγαμε, ...)" που ακούω όλο και πιο συχνά.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 25, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι από τον μέσο Έλληνα ομιλητή είναι αποδεκτό..


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2011)

Εδώ όλα αυτά ακούγονται πια φυσιολογικότατα. Έχουμε ξεχάσει και το πότε ξεκινήσαμε να τα λέμε...


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 25, 2011)

Μάλιστα.
Λείπω εδώ και αιώνες από Ελλάδα και διαπιστώνω ότι οι εικοσαριά μέρες των διακοπών, η ελληνική τηλεόραση που βλέπω και το Ίντερνετ δεν επαρκούν για τη φρεσκάδα της γλώσσας.
Θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

Σχετικά με το _love _και το _λατρεύω:_
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4356
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=42409#post42409
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5959

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 25, 2011)

daeman said:


> Σχετικά με το _love _και το _λατρεύω:_
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4356
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=42409#post42409
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5959
> ...



Ναι!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Daeman. Θα έπρεπε να το είχα ψάξει κι εγώ πριν μιλήσω.

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. 


... μου έφυγε ένα βάρος!


----------



## crystal (Jan 31, 2011)

Η Ελένη Τρυφέρη στον αέρα του Republic, πριν από λίγο:

_Αν οι μισθοί συνεχίσουν έτσι, σε λίγο θα βγάζουμε οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες και θα τις κάνουμε κάρτες της Unicef: γίνετε ανάδοχος μιας ελληνικής οικογένειας με 0,75 ευρώ την ημέρα!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2011)

Succeeding as a Translator, step 1:


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 21, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Succeding as a Translator, step 1:


 


Χεχε, sehr gut! :)

To κάνω quote για να μην χαθεί...


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2011)

Τα πάντα είναι θέμα ορισμού.

Μια δασκάλα του δημοτικού ρώταγε κάποτε τα παιδιά με τι ασχολούνται οι γονείς τους:
- Εσένα, Γιωργάκη, η μαμά σου τι κάνει όλη μέρα;
Ο Γιωργάκης σηκώθηκε όρθιος και είπε με πολλή περηφάνια:
- Είναι οδοντογιατρός, κυρία!
- Εσένα, Μαρία, οι γονείς σου με τι ασχολούνται; 
ρώτησε στη συνέχεια ένα κοριτσάκι που φαινότανε κάπως φοβισμένο. Αυτό σηκώθηκε και διστακτικά ψιθύρισε:
- Είναι ταχυδρόμος ο μπαμπάς μου, κυρία, και η μαμά μου δεν δουλεύει.
- Πρέπει να είμαστε υπερήφανοι για τη δουλειά που κάνουν οι γονείς μας.
είπε η δασκάλα θέλοντας να την εμψυχώσει. 
- Εσένα, Τοτέ, τι δουλειά κάνει ο μπαμπάς σου;
συνέχισε. Ο Τοτός πετάχτηκε επάνω και με ζωηρό και περήφανο ύφος έριξε τη βόμβα:
- Εμένα, κυρία, ο μπαμπάς μου δουλεύει πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο!
Κάγκελο η δασκάλα!

Το ίδιο απόγευμα η δασκάλα πάει στο σπίτι του Τοτού και χτυπάει αποφασιστικά το κουδούνι. Η πόρτα άνοιξε και στο κατώφλι φάνηκε ο περιβόητος μπαμπάς.
- Συγνώμη που σας ανησυχώ, αλλά έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το μικρό. Ισχυρίζεται ότι δουλεύετε πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο και μάλιστα υπερηφανεύεται γι' αυτό! Τι έχετε να πείτε;
- Κοιτάξτε, άρχισε να λέει χαμογελώντας ο πατέρας του Τοτού, στην πραγματικότητα είμαι αναλυτής προγραμματιστής πληροφοριακών συστημάτων, εξειδικευμένος σε θέματα επικοινωνίας πρωτοκόλλου TCP/IP σε περιβάλλον UNIX, και σε ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών με χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών κατανεμημένων συστημάτων αρχιτεκτονικής CORBA, σε περιβάλλοντα αντικειμενοστρεφών σχεσιακών βάσεων δεδομένων OODBMS και σε χρήση εργαλείων Business Objects σε μια εταιρεία επιεικώς απαράδεκτη.
Ε! πώς να το πω αυτό σε ένα 7χρονο παιδάκι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

Η είδηση στην ιστοσελίδα της εφημερίδας λέει σήμερα:
*Bishops agree new rules on sex abuse*
Irish Catholic Bishops have privately agreed new guidelines which will establish for the first time a common approach to compelling priests accused of clerical sex abuse to stand down from ministry.
The Sunday Business Post has learned that the bishops have consented to a proposal that would change the longstanding rule under which individual bishops unilaterally decide what level of evidence must be produced before a priest is forced to take what is termed ‘priestly leave’.​
Όμως η εφημερίδα είχε κυκλοφορήσει με τον μάλλον ατυχή τίτλο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2011)

Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι το επόμενο (ή κάτι σχετικό) το έχω ξαναδεί κάπου εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω, οπότε...

Τα ακόλουθα είναι από το βιβλίο 'Disorder in the American Courts', και έχουν ειπωθεί από ανθρώπους σε δικαστήρια- έχουν καταγραφεί κατά λέξη από δικαστικούς ρεπόρτερ στην Αμερική, οι οποίοι μετά βίας παρέμεναν σοβαροί την ώρα που γίνονταν οι ερωταποκρίσεις....

ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Ποιο ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που σας είπε ο άντρας σας εκείνο το πρωί;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ. Είπε "Πού βρίσκομαι, Κάθριν;"
ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Και γιατί σας αναστάτωσε τόσο; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Το όνομά μου είναι Σούζαν!
____________________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Είστε σεξουαλικά ενεργή;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: 'Οχι, απλώς μένω ξαπλωμένη.
____________________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Αυτή η μυασθένεια σας επηρεάζει τη μνήμη σας;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ναι.
ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Και με ποιους τρόπους σας επηρεάζει τη μνήμη;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ξεχνάω.
ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Ξεχνάτε; Μπορείτε να μας δώσετε ένα παράδειγμα για κάτι που έχετε ξεχάσει;
__________________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Τώρα, γιατρέ, δεν αληθεύει ότι, όταν ένας άνθρωπος πεθάνει στον ύπνο του, δεν το γνωρίζει ως το άλλο πρωί;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Τώρα, στ' αλήθεια περάσατε τις εξετάσεις για άσκηση νομικού επαγγέλματος; 
____________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Ο μικρότερος γιος, ο εικοσάχρονος, τι ηλικίας είναι;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Είναι 20, όσο περίπου και το IQ σας. 
___________________________________________

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Ήσουν παρών όταν πάρθηκε η φωτογραφία σου;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Τώρα με δουλεύετε; 
_________________________________________

ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Ώστε η ημερομηνία της σύλληψης του παιδιού ήταν η 8η Αυγούστου;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ναι. 
ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ: Και τι κάνατε εκείνο τον καιρό;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Έκανα σεξ. 
____________________________________________

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Και είχε τρία παιδιά, έτσι δεν είναι;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ναι. 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Πόσα ήταν αγόρια;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Κανένα.
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Υπήρχε κανένα κορίτσι; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Κύριε Δικαστά, νομίζω χρειάζομαι άλλον δικηγόρο. Μπορώ να πάρω άλλον; 
____________________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Πώς τερματίστηκε ο πρώτος σας γάμος;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Λόγω θανάτου.
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Και με τίνος τον θάνατο τερματίστηκε;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Για μαντέψτε; 
__________________________________________

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Μπορείτε να περιγράψετε το άτομο;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ήταν μεσαίου αναστήματος και είχε γένια. 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ. Ήταν άντρας ή γυναίκα;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Αν δεν είχε έρθει κάνα τσίρκο στην πόλη, μάλλον άντρας θα έλεγα... 
_____________________________________ 

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Γιατρέ, πόσες από τις αυτοψίες σας τις έχετε διενεργήσει σε νεκρούς ανθρώπους;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ : Όλες. Οι ζωντανοί, ξέρετε, αντιστέκονται πάρα πολύ. 
_________________________________________

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Θυμάστε την ώρα που εξετάσατε το σώμα;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Η αυτοψία άρχισε γύρω στις 8:30 πμ. 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Και ο κύριος Νέντον ήταν νεκρός εκείνη την ώρα;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Αν όχι, σίγουρα ήταν μέχρι να τελειώσω.
__________________________________

Και τέλος:

ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Γιατρέ, πριν διενεργήσετε τη νεκροψία, ελέγξατε αν υπήρχε σφυγμός; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Όχι 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Ελέγξατε την πίεση του αίματος; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: 'Οχι. 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Ελέγξατε την αναπνοή; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Όχι.
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Ώστε λοιπόν, είναι πιθανόν ο ασθενής να ήταν ζωντανός όταν αρχίσατε την αυτοψία; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: 'Οχι
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Πώς μπορείτε να είστε σίγουρος, γιατρέ;
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Γιατί ο εγκέφαλός του βρισκόταν πάνω στο γραφείο μου σε μια γυάλα. 
ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ: Α, μάλιστα. Όμως θα μπορούσε ο ασθενής, παρ' όλα αυτά, να είναι ακόμα ζωντανός; 
ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑΣ: Ναι, είναι πιθανόν - θα μπορούσε να είναι ζωντανός και να ασκεί τη δικηγορία. ​


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2011)

Εδώ το αγγλικό :)


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι το επόμενο (ή κάτι σχετικό) το έχω ξαναδεί κάπου εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω, οπότε...


Ναι, κι εγώ είχα ένα ντεζαβού, ή μάλλον ντεζαρί (διορθώστε με οι γαλλομαθείς).
Τα τελευταία με τον ιατροδικαστή όλα τα λεφτά!

Κι ένα ακόμα που θα μπορούσε να ανήκει στην παραπάνω λίστα, αλλά είναι ανεκδοτάκι:
_(σε δίκη για βιασμό)_ «Ο δράστης είχε οργασμό;» «Όχι, μαχαίρι κρατούσε.»


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2011)

Και δύο που δεν μεταφράζονται εύκολα: :)

ATTORNEY: Do you know if your daughter has ever been involved in voodoo?
WITNESS: We both do.
ATTORNEY: Voodoo?
WITNESS: We do..
ATTORNEY: You do?
WITNESS: Yes , voodoo.


ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2011)

Έψαξα στα γρήγορα και δεν βρήκα να έχει γραφτεί:

_Phone rings and the lady of the house answers. 
"Hello?"
"Mrs. Sanders, please."
"Speaking."
"Mrs. Sanders, this is Dr. Jones at St. Agnes Laboratory. When your husband's doctor sent his biopsy to the lab last week, a biopsy from another Mr. Sanders arrived as well. We are now uncertain which one belongs to your husband. Frankly, either way the results are not too good."
"What do you mean?" Mrs. Sanders asks nervously.
"Well, one of the specimens tested positive for Alzheimer's and the other one tested positive for HIV. We can't tell which is which."
"That's dreadful! Can you do the test again?" questioned Mrs. Sanders.
"Normally we can, but the health care system will only pay for these expensive tests just one time."
''Well, what am I supposed to do now? "
"Drop your husband off somewhere in the middle of town. If he finds his way home, don't sleep with him." 
_


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2011)

Elsa said:


> If he finds his way home, don't sleep with him.


Typical για πολλά παντρεμένα ζευγάρια φαντάζομαι...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2011)

Να δω για πόσο θα γελάς ακόμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2011)

Αυτό ήθελα να του πω κι εγώ. Ή και κάτι άλλο: Αυτά λένε μεταξύ τους οι ανύπαντροι, για να πείθουν τον εαυτό τους ότι δεν θέλουν να παντρευτούν.


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2011)

Κυρίες μου, θα μπορούσα να σας απαντήσω είτε χιουμοριστικά είτε πολύ σοβαρά. Δεν θα κάνω όμως τίποτα από τα δύο, μέρα που είναι. (I've got a rocket to catch )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2011)

Πάντως πιστεύω πως ο αισώπειος μύθος με την κολοβή αλεπού μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί και με τον παντρεμένο που λέει στους ανύπαντρους φίλους του να παντρευτούν κι εκείνοι για να νοικοκυρευτούν. :lol: Στάθη, μην ξεχνάς ότι αν ο γάμος ήταν καλός, θα παντρευόταν κι ο δεσπότης! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2011)

Σχετικό νήμα: Misery loves company.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 12, 2011)

Το σχόλιό μου ήταν σκοπίμως άνευ χρωματισμού, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί υποθέσατε οτι διαφημίζω το γάμο!  Μπορεί απλώς να θεωρώ το Στάθη παντρεύσιμο!


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Μπορεί απλώς να θεωρώ το Στάθη παντρεύσιμο!


Όπως λέμε στρατεύσιμος;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2011)

stathis said:


> Όπως λέμε στρατεύσιμος;


Και ερωτεύσιμος, θεραπεύσιμος, ανιχνεύσιμος, εμπορεύσιμος, δημοσιεύσιμος.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 12, 2011)

stathis said:


> Όπως λέμε στρατεύσιμος;


Και σε τι θητεία! Τύφλα να 'χουν οι παραμεθόριες... :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

«Εγώ θα τον παντρευτώ!» είπε εκείνη με πείσμα. «Ο έρωτάς μας δεν είναι θεραπεύσιμος.»
«Μα τι λες, κόρη μου;» της αποκρίθηκε. «Αυτός είναι στρατεύσιμος, και μάλιστα, θητεία παραμεθόρια, ανιχνευτής.»
«Γράψε την ιστορία σας!» πετάχτηκε η άλλη. «Είναι και δημοσιεύσιμη, και εμπορεύσιμη. Και όχι μόνο για τα λεφτά, αλλά και για τα εύσημα.»


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2011)

Στάθη μου, όλα περνούνε
και όλα γίνονται ξανά
μα ετούτη η θητεία
δε σταματάει πουθενά  
;) :laugh:

Αν και, σε πρώιμο στάδιο τουλάχιστον, η ασθένεια είναι ιάσιμη χωρίς ν' αφήσει κουσούρι στον ασθενή. 
Σε προχωρημένο στάδιο όμως, ιδίως αν υπάρξουν επιπλοκές γονεϊκής φύσης, γίνεται ανίατη ή τουλάχιστον αφήνει μόνιμα σημάδια.


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

Αν έχετε άπειρες ώρες για σκότωμα, π.χ. αν είστε παντρεμένος ή φαντάρος (βλέπε ανωτέρω):
http://seawitchery.tumblr.com/post/4070384205/i-started-out-clicking-strategically-and-by-the

Κλικάριτι!


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ τη φίλη που μου έστειλε δυο ντουζίνες από τα καλύτερα του *There, I fixed it!* (Μην πάτε τώρα αμέσως, γιατί μπορεί να κάτσετε με τις ώρες εκεί.) 

Από τα διάφορα ξεκαρδιστικά, εμένα με μάγεψε η παρακάτω πρακτικότατη λύση για τα καλώδια. Αν και συνήθως τα βάζω... εκεί που ξέρετε.


----------



## Aurelia (May 6, 2011)

1. ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ & ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbV5dGvJWyo

2. ΣΕΞ ΣΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΧΩΡΟ! PUBLIC SEX! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

3. To πρόβλημα του χιμπατζή...το λύνετε;

Φιλάκια:)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Αυρηλία, δεν κάνεις έναν κόπο να ποστάρεις το πολύ καλό πρώτο βιντεάκι και σε αυτό το νήμα, όπου ταιριάζει γάντι; 
Υπάρχουν ήδη εκεί οι οδηγίες γραπτώς και με εικονογράφηση, αλλά ιδίως από τότε που video killed the radio star, τα βιντεάκια μάς τραβούν περισσότερο την προσοχή, όσο να 'ναι. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## Aurelia (May 7, 2011)

Λοιπόν μόλις μου ήρθε...στο e-mail..

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΌ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ

Ένα κοτόπουλο διασχίζει το δρόμο.

ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ: Γιατί διέσχισε το δρόμο;


ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ:

ΠΛΑΤΩΝ: Για το καλό του. Στην άλλη πλευρά του δρόμου βρίσκεται η αλήθεια.

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ: Είναι στη φύση του κοτόπουλου να διασχίζει τους δρόμους.

ΓΑΛΙΛΑΙΟΣ: Κι όμως τον διέσχισε

ΜΑΚΙΑΒΕΛΙ: Ο σκοπός, να περάσει το κοτόπουλο το δρόμο, αγιάζει τα μέσα -όποια κι αν είναι αυτά.

ΚΑΡΛ ΜΑΡΞ: Ήταν ιστορικά αναπόφευκτο.

ΔΑΡΒΙΝΟΣ: Τα κοτόπουλα στο πέρασμα των αιώνων επιλέχτηκαν από τη φύση με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι σήμερα γενετικώς ικανά να διασχίζουν δρόμους.

ΣΙΓΚΜΟΥΝΤ ΦΡΟΙΝΤ: Το γεγονός ότι ασχολείστε με το εάν το κοτόπουλο διέσχισε το δρόμο αποδεικνύει ότι διακατέχεστε από σύνδρομα ανασφάλειας και ότι η σεξουαλικότητά σας είναι καταπιεσμένη.

ΜΑΡΤΙΝ ΛΟΥΘΕΡ ΚΙΝΓΚ: Ονειρεύομαι έναν κόσμο όπου κάθε κοτόπουλο θα είναι ελεύθερο να διασχίζει το δρόμο χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό για την πράξη του.

ΓΙΟΥΡΙ ΓΚΑΓΚΑΡΙΝ: Για να πάει εκεί όπου κανένα άλλο κοτόπουλο δεν έχει πάει πριν.

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΗΣ: Εμείς με σεμνότητα και ταπεινότητα εξασφαλίσαμε τις προϋποθέσεις σε όλα τα κοτόπουλα της Ελλάδος να διασχίζουν ανεμπόδιστα τους δρόμους, χωρίς παρέμβαση νταβατζήδων.

ΜΠΙΛ ΓΚΕΪΤΣ: Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας αναγγείλουμε ότι μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το νέο Chicken Office 2.011 που δεν διασχίζει μόνο το δρόμο, αλλά εκκολάπτει, αρχειοθετεί, σχεδιάζει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΠΡΕΚΑΣ: Αξιοσέβαστο κοτόπουλο, χαίρομαι που η ελληνική σου παιδεία, σου επιτρέπει να περνάς το δρόμο με το ήθος και το κάλλος των αρχαίων μας προγόνων... Να προσθέσω επίσης, ότι είναι ντροπή και διασυρμός να χαρακτηρίζεται η Επανάσταση, Χούντα και το κοτόπουλο το γνωρίζει καλώς.

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΤΖΑΦΕΡΗΣ: Μόνο εγώ, εδώ στο Τηλεάστυ, τόλμησα να πω και να αποκαλύψω ότι το κοτόπουλο προήλθε από ισραηλίτικο αβγό...

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ: Πρέπει να αφουγκραστούμε τις σκέψεις και τις ανάγκες που έχει το κάθε κοτόπουλο. Να νιώθει ότι έχει την ελευθερία να περπατάει στους δρόμους χωρίς τον φόβο των τροχοφόρων της δεξιάς!

ΑΛΕΞΗΣ ΤΣΙΠΡΑΣ: Το κοτόπουλο είναι τυχερό που δεν διασχίζει τον δρόμο που μένει ο κ. Πάγκαλος! Θα είχε γίνει θύμα της αχαλίνωτης όρεξής του!

ΑΛΕΚΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΗΓΑ: Οι αντεργατικές πολιτικές που ακολουθούν ΠΑΣΟΚ και δεξιά έχουν ωθήσει τα κοτόπουλα στους δρόμους.

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΟΥΡΑΡΙΣ: Ω υπερφίαλη όρνις, ω πουλοκλαίουσα, περιπεσούσα στις υποανθρωπιστικοαναλυτικές σου διακυμάνσεις, πώς θα διασχίσεις τον σπαρμένο με οιοφαινάκες υποσχέσεις δρόμο, ω κνώδαλο;

ΕΝΑΣ ΙΝΔΟΣ: Εμείς έχουμε αγελάδες που κάνουν το ίδιο.

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΣΑ: Στείλαμε πρώτα το κοτόπουλο για να μελετήσουμε τις συνθήκες διάβασης, πριν στείλουμε κάποιον άνθρωπο.

Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ : Πιάσ' το γρήγορα πριν περάσει απέναντι.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

Δεν το πρωτοβλέπω, αλλά πάλι γέλασα. :laugh:

Μια που είμαστε σε νήμα landing: 
ΝΙΛ ΑΡΜΣΤΡΟΝΓΚ: Ένα μικρό βήμα για το κοτόπουλο, ένα γιγάντιο άλμα για την ανθρωπότητα. Try the funky chicken, Mr. Gorsky.

ΑΒΡΑΑΜ ΛΙΝΚΟΛΝ (unverified): You can fool all the chicken some of the time and some of the chicken all the time but you cannot fool all the chicken all the time to cross the road.

ΤΖΕΪΜΣ ΘΕΡΜΠΕΡ: You can fool too many of the chicken too much of the time. 

ΜΠΟΜΠ ΜΑΡΛΕΪ: You can fool some chicken sometimes but you can't fool all the chicken all the time. Now you see the light, cross the road but mind your right.

ΧΑΪΛΕ ΣΕΛΑΣΙΕ Α' : Until the philosophy which holds one chicken superior and another inferior is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned, no chicken shall cross this road.

ΡΟΜΠΕΡΤ ΤΖΟΝΣΟΝ: Standing at the crossroad / tried to flag a ride / but no chicken seemed to know me / all of them passed me by.






Για ιδέες, εδώ.


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2011)

Not funny but horny (τα πρώτα 60"). Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξανααναρτηθεί. Αλλά και να έχει, η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ μαθήσεως.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 11, 2011)

Costas said:


> Not funny but horny (τα πρώτα 60"). Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξανααναρτηθεί. Αλλά και να έχει, η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ μαθήσεως.


 
Horny *and* inspired. Όταν πέφταν με τα αλεξίπτωτα ήταν σχεδόν ψυχεδελική η εικόνα. Σχεδόν περίμενες να δεις τις εκρήξεις του Zabriskie Point. Απελευθερωτικό! :) :) :)


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (May 12, 2011)

Η συνέχεια με το σαραντατέσσερο σε δύο μέρη, εδώ από τον Ζάζουλα. 
Σε μεγαλύτερο νούμερο δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνει. ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2011)

χαχαχαχαχαχα!


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Διαφήμιση είναι, αλλά αξίζει να τη δείτε σε πλήρη οθόνη.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=K-Rs6YEZAt8


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
Κι άλλο μπερλουσκονικό, ανορθόγραφο μεν, γλωσσικό και άρτι αφιχθέν δε:


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2011)

Για αγανακτισμένους:






Όχι για απελπισμένους:






Για περιπατητές:






Για την κυρία που σέβεται τον εαυτό της:


----------



## Aurelia (May 17, 2011)

Για βοηθητικό προσωπικό:





Για φίλους και κολλητούς:





Για καταπατητές:





Για έμπειρους:





Για αναλυτικούς:





Για ταλαντούχους:


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Οι Γάλλοι δεν έχασαν καιρό. Πιάστε την καμαριέρα.


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Xεχεχε! Τέλειο!!! 
Έπιασα 76. Πιστεύω να΄ ναι καλό σκορ για πρώτη μου φορά. :clap:


----------



## Aurelia (May 22, 2011)

5.000 years of history... in 90"


----------



## Aurelia (May 22, 2011)

Sorry! Μπερδεύτηκα πριν και το 'βαλα σε λάθος νήμα...επειδή το είχα λάβει σε e-mail λέω να το βάλω εδώ...τελικά. 

Statement of the year

Ελέχθη από τον νομπελίστα γιατρό Βραζιλιάνο ογκολόγο Drauzio Varella.

"Στο σημερινό κόσμο επενδύονται 5 φορές περισσότερα για φάρμακα για την αντρική ανικανότητα και τη σιλικόνη για γυναίκες από ό,τι για τη θεραπεία του αλτσχάιμερ. Σε μερικά χρόνια θα έχουμε ηλικιωμένες με μεγάλα στήθη και ηλικιωμένους με σκληρό πέος, αλλά κανένας από αυτούς δεν θα θυμάται σε τι του χρησιμεύει."

In today's world, we invest five times more for drugs related to male impotence and silicone implants for women than we do for the research and cure of Alzheimer's. In few years time we will have elderly ladies with huge breasts and old men with a permanent hard on, but none of them will remember how to use and the purpose for all this . . . !


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2011)

Ο ντετέκτιβ της γειτονιάς σας λέει ότι τα αγγλικά είναι μια μέτρια μετάφραση των ελληνικών, ο γιατρός δεν είναι νομπελίστας και το τσιτάτο βρίσκεται μόνο σε ελληνικά μπλογκ. Κατά τ' άλλα, έχει πλάκα (και ξέρει πώς γράφεται η σιλικόνη στα αγγλικά).
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 23, 2011)

Θέλω το σετάκι μανικιούρ έξι σχόλια πιο πάνω! Γιορτάζει η γειτόνισσα και θέλω να της το κάνω δώρο!


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2011)

...
Μόλις έφτασε, με τη λεζάντα:

*No, you can't!*


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2011)

Είναι ωραία η Μισέλ, πάντως...


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Φρέσκια παραλαβή.

Μερικές φορές, προσπαθούμε σκληρά να φτάσουμε στο "πράσινο γρασίδι". Και καταλήγουμε σε μπελά!​




Και όταν βρεθείς σε μπελά και κολλήσεις σε μια κατάσταση από την οποία δεν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις, υπάρχει ένα πράγμα που θα πρέπει πάντα να θυμάσαι:

*Όποιος εμφανιστεί δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ήρθε για να βοηθήσει!*


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2011)

Smee again! :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 2, 2011)

Μπείτε στο youtube να δείτε αυτή τη σειρά: The History of English in 10 Minutes.






Διασκεδαστικό και ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2011)

Το λέω πάντα: το μάθημα Εισαγωγή στη Γλωσσολογία του Open ήταν το πιο καλοφτιαγμένο μάθημα που έχω δει ποτε μου, με φανταστικό υλικό σαν το φιλμάκι πιο πάνω και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2011)

Περίεργος δρόμος με έφερε σ' αυτό το ξεκαρδιστικό κείμενο του NewsBiscuit:

*Sarkozy admits French language a hoax after Wikileaks exposé*

After yesterday’s Wikileaks revelations, Nicolas Sarkozy has today confirmed that the “French language” is indeed a one thousand year old hoax. The president of France revealed that what purported to be his native tongue was in fact complete gibberish, admitting the French really speak English, except in the presence of the British. This comes as Wikileaks published cables sent by French diplomats to countries such as Spain, China and Russia which were all found to be written in English.

During a speech given in received pronunciation, the French President came clean, stating that it all started off as a joke during William the Conquerer’s invasion to make the aggressors seem a bit more exotic. “What was initially a prank snowballed and after a few years we realised we’d look silly revealing the truth, so we had to keep up the façade,” said the Premier. “In the company of any Brits we would try to make convincingly “French” sounds, a mixture of guttural grunts and rapid-fire syllables.

But as soon as we were on our own we’d all heave a huge sigh of relief and revert to English. We developed a heavy reliance on hand gestures to cover up when we ran out of likely noises, and the shrug was a particular boon if inspiration dried up. In the end we became quite the raconteurs, with an impressive array of supposed vocabulary. So what began as a game for the élites, became a hobby across all levels of society, and it shocked us that the Brits were so naïve as to not see through the charade.”

Sarkozy claims Wikileaks will soon expose a number of other “languages”. “I mean, seriously guys, has anyone ever actually listened to “Arabic”? Je ne sais pas…..”​
Η πληροφορία αλιεύτηκε σε παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _When the World Spoke French_ — με πολλές λεπτομέρειες για γνωστά πράγματα.
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/10/b...-the-world-spoke-french-by-marc-fumaroli.html


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

Άντε, για να ξεμιζεριαστείτε. This is Greece: Μια αισιόδοξη ματιά, από το British Hellenic Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2011)

Δυστυχώς δεν φτάνει για μια χώρα να σεμνύνεται ότι το μοναδικό βιομηχανικό προϊόν που παράγει (εκτός από ορυκτά και πρώτες ύλες --αλουμίνα και τσιμέντα) είναι οι Pipes...


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 12, 2011)

Brilliantly sarcastic responses to completely well-meaning signs


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
Γενικεύει βέβαια - ξέρω μερικούς seniors που χωρίς καν να ιδρώσουν θα έβαζαν άνετα τα γυαλιά σε οποιοδήποτε σπασικλοπιτσιρίκι - αλλά έχει γούστο.

As we Silver Surfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.

I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over. Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. 
As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong? 
He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.' 
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless enquired, 
'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.' 
Eric grinned. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before? 
'No,' I replied. 
'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.' 

So I wrote down: 

ID10T 

I used to like Eric, the little bastard. 
if you're not a Senior yet then send this to one...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2011)

Πρόσφατα μου είπε γνωστός μου ότι τα πεντάχρονα (!) παιδιά του όχι μόνο ξέρουν να βάζουν ντιβιντί κτλ να παίξει, αλλά του στέλνουν και μηνύματα στο κινητό!


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2011)

μήπως ο γνωστός σου είναι ο πατέρας της ανηψιάς μου (10 ετών), η οποία όμως μου δήλωσε χτες ότι δεν διαβάζει βιβλία χωρίς εικόνες γιατί είναι βαρετά;


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2011)

Παλάβρα, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα: το βαφτιστήρι μου έπαιζε Diablo (II) όταν ήταν 3,5 (ναι, τριάμιση) ετών!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Παλάβρα, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα: το βαφτιστήρι μου έπαιζε Diablo (II) όταν ήταν 3,5 (ναι, τριάμιση) ετών!


 
Συγγνώμη, 3,5 ετών πώς ήξερε να διαβάσει για να παίξει το παιχνίδι;


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2011)

Η ανηψιά μιας φίλης μου στα τρία ήξερε να κάνει login. Δεν ήξερε να διαβάσει, ήξερε ποια κουμπιά έπρεπε να πατήσει και με ποιά σειρά για να μπεί στον υπολογιστή. Σ' αυτή την ικανότητα των παιδιών να απομνημονεύουν κινήσεις και σχήματα στηρίζονται και κάποια συστήματα ανάγνωσης για βρέφη που ξεγελάνε τους γονείς ότι ο μικρός έμαθε να διαβάζει από έξι μηνών.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, 3,5 ετών πώς ήξερε να διαβάσει για να παίξει το παιχνίδι;


 
Ε, δεν έβγαζε και quests, αλλά ήξερε να κινεί τον χαρακτήρα του, να σκοτώνει τέρατα, να μαζεύει τα όπλα που αφήνουν και, το εντυπωσιακότερο, να γυρίζει στο χωριό και να τα πουλάει  Προσπαθήσαμε να του εξηγήσουμε ότι καλό είναι να τα κρατάει, αλλά του άρεσε το κουδούνισμα των χρημάτων :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Α, εντάξει. Αυτά είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Είναι μίμηση, όχι διαδικασία σκέψης και στρατηγικής. Φιού! Νόμιζα ότι μιλάτε για τίποτα μεταλλαγμένα παιδιά.



dharvatis said:


> Προσπαθήσαμε να του εξηγήσουμε ότι καλό είναι να τα κρατάει, αλλά του άρεσε το κουδούνισμα των χρημάτων :-D


 
Ωχ! Προσέξτε μην γίνει έμπορος ή εβραίος.:twit:

Πάντως το ότι τα σημερινά πιτσιρίκια είναι όλα ξεφτέρια, δεν ισχύει. Μέχρι και σήμερα, τους υπολογιστές της γειτονιάς εγώ τους φτιάχνω και ανήκουν όλοι σε πιτσιρίκια. Σϊγουρα, όλα από τα 6 τους ήξεραν να παίζουν μανιωδώς οποιοδήποτε παιχνίδι, αλλά από λειτουργία υπολογιστή ξέρουν μόνο τα βασικά. Ακόμη και τώρα, που δεν μένω Ελλάδα, όταν γυρνάω για διακοπές, θα υπάρχει κάποιος με πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Δεν αλλάζουν οι διαστρωματώσεις στην κοινωνία, αλλά ταυτόχρονα συνολικά η σημερινή εποχή είναι πιο τεχνολογική από την προ τριακονταετίας εποχή. Δηλαδή, ο σημερινός 18χρονος Ελληγεννής μάλλον θα σου ρίχνει στα αφτιά.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2011)

Αναρωτιόμουν πότε θα γίνει κι αυτό: στη Φλόριδα απαγόρεψαν τα φαρδιά παντελόνια!


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Εγώ τα λέω «πεσμένα παντελόνια», γιατί τα φαρδιά μπορεί να οφείλονται και στην... μπιροκοιλιά.

Όταν το παιδί σου φοράει πεσμένο παντελόνι, εύχεσαι να του περάσει γρήγορα. Το ανέχεσαι έξι μήνες, ένα χρόνο, δύο χρόνια. Κάποια στιγμή τού περνάει — εκτός αν είναι καθυστερημένο. Αν όμως κυκλοφορείς πολύ σε πιάτσες νεολαίας και βρίσκεσαι συνέχεια αντιμέτωπος με αυτό το αντιαισθητικό θέαμα, όχι απλώς νόμο να το σταματήσεις... μέχρι και τάγματα εφόδου σού έρχεται να στείλεις!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Ναι, είναι ηλίθια αντιαισθητικό να κυκλοφορεί ο άλλος με το παντελόνι να κρέμεται στους γοφούς. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με καμμιά μόδα, αρκεί να μην είναι 100% και μόνο μόδα. Δηλαδή να έχει κάποιο πρακτικό αντίκρυσμα. Οτιδήποτε είναι άβολο, είναι 100% μόδα και το σιχαίνομαι. Πόσο πρόβατο πρέπει να είσαι για να κάνεις κάτι μόνο επειδή είναι μόδα κι ας είναι τόσο άβολο;


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2011)

Ναι, πεσμένα παντελόνια είναι καλύτερο. Το θέμα είναι ότι, στις ηλικίες αυτές, οι μόδες εξαρτώνται άμεσα από το τι εκνευρίζει περισσότερο τους γονείς: άρα, το να περάσεις ολόκληρο νόμο εναντίον μιας μόδας μάλλον κακό κάνει παρά καλό!


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Μα προφανώς. Πιο αποτελεσματικό θα ήταν να περάσουν νόμο που θα _επιβάλλει_ τα πεσμένα (ομοιοκαταληκτεί με τα «χεσμένα») παντελόνια σε μια κρίσιμη διετία της εφηβείας. Φωτιά θα τους βάζανε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
Εγώ λέω να καθιερώσουνε και τις ποδιές που είναι πιο kinky, ίσως και τη σκούφια με τη γλαύκα. 
Σε καιρούς κρίσης, οι παραδοσιακές αξίες θα μας σώσουν, όπως πάντα!  :twit:







Α ναι, να μην ξεχάσουμε τους κεκαρμένους:






Άλλο χορό δε ρέγουμαι ωσάν τον πεντοζάλη, που κάνει τρία ζάλα μπρος και δυο γυρίζει πάλι. 
Δυο, δυο! Όχι παραπάνω!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Άλλωστε πώς θα επιβάλεις την τήρηση του νόμου; Με αποβολές; Με μόνιμες διαγραφές που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μαζικές δολοφονίες όπως του Έρφορτ; Με πρόστιμα και δίκες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν θέλετε να γελάσετε μέχρι δακρύων ή να κλάψετε μέχρι υστερίας, διαβάστε το παρακάτω άρθρο του cracked με το πόσο γελοία ηλίθια μπορούν να γίνουν τα σχολεία και ίσως να παρηγορηθείτε στο γεγονός ότι οι δικοί μας δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα σε τέτοια επίπεδα ανικανότητας, θράσους και ξεκάθαρα εγκληματικής παραφροσύνης:

http://www.cracked.com/article_18587_8-real-grade-schools-that-went-completely-insane.html


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2011)

Τα πεσμένα παντελόνια τα φοράνε και μεγάλοι, δυστυχώς! Όπως ο τύπος που είχα δει στην ουρά έξω απο ξενυχτάδικο του Λονδίνου πέρσι, ο οποίος φόραγε το παντελόνι του περίπου είκοσι πόντους κάτω από τη μέση κι από μέσα ξεπρόβαλαν τα στιβαρά οπίσθια τυλιγμένα στην απαστράπτουσα γιαλάδα κολλητού σατέν σώβρακου χρώματος τυρκουάζ, ίδιο σαν το κολάν που φόραγε η Τζέιν Φόντα όταν έκανε αερόμπικ πριν τριάντα χρόνια. Α, ναι, έφερνε λίγο και προς τον Ουσέιν Μπολτ ο τύπος. Και φόραγε και κροκοδείλια παπούτσια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> Τα πεσμένα παντελόνια τα φοράνε και μεγάλοι, δυστυχώς! Όπως ο τύπος που είχα δει στην ουρά έξω απο ξενυχτάδικο του Λονδίνου πέρσι, ο οποίος φόραγε το παντελόνι του περίπου είκοσι πόντους κάτω από τη μέση κι από μέσα ξεπρόβαλαν τα στιβαρά οπίσθια τυλιγμένα στην απαστράπτουσα γιαλάδα κολλητού σατέν σώβρακου χρώματος τυρκουάζ, ίδιο σαν το κολάν που φόραγε η Τζέιν Φόντα όταν έκανε αερόμπικ πριν τριάντα χρόνια. Α, ναι, έφερνε λίγο και προς τον Ουσέιν Μπολτ ο τύπος. Και φόραγε και κροκοδείλια παπούτσια.



Μεγάλες στιγμές έζησες, αγαπητή!! Έπος, έπος! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2011)

Και ιδού το χρωμα και η γιαλάδα στην οποία αναφέρθηκα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2011)

Ισπανός ή Ιταλός τουρίστας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2011)

Μάυρος; Λίγο σπάνιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2011)

Οκ, τότε Γάλλος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2011)

Όλοι θα θυμάστε σίγουρα αυτή την περίφημη φωτογραφία...






Τα νεότερα ξέρετε ποια είναι;

Τώρα που θα γίνουν περικοπές θέσεων εργασίας στο δημόσιο, ο 'μαλάκας' θα πάει σπίτι του...​
Γελάμε, αλλά εμείς την πληρώνουμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2011)

20 astonishing holiday complaints

"No-one told us there would be fish in the sea. The children were startled."


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

...she had mistaken the "do not disturb" sign on the back of the door as a warning to remain in the room...

A tourist at a top African Game Lodge overlooking a water hole, who spotted a visibly aroused elephant, complained that the sight of this rampant beast ruined his honeymoon by making him feel "inadequate".

"I compared the size of our one-bedroom apartment to our friends' three-bedroom apartment and ours was significantly smaller.."​
Challenged people, in one way or another.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

...
Τα απαράμιλλα δείγματα πολιτισμού, γλωσσικού πλούτου και πατροπαράδοτης ευγένειας των Ελλήνων οδηγών, που λέγαμε κι εκεί.

Δήλωση ατυχήματος


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Τι γυρεύει ο Μάης μες στο φθινόπωρο; Εμένα όμως σήμερα γέμισε λουλούδια το κουτί μου, από το πολύχρωμο μήνυμα με τις φωτογραφίες από την Ολλανδία. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε, δυο ντουζίνες πράμα, εδώ ας πούμε.

Αλλά αυτή είναι καλύτερη και από πίνακας, να μη μας λείψει:


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Costas (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

Μπράβο, Κώστα, αμετάφταστο! :up:

Επειδή αξίζει και σαν κείμενο και σαν μεταφραστικός εφιάλτης, άθλος ή άπιαστο όνειρο, όπως το δει κανείς.

*I’m a Modern Man*
GEORGE CARLIN
on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno on 15 Νov 2005

I'm a modern man, digital and smoke-free; a man for the millennium.
A diversified, multi-cultural, post-modern deconstructionist; politically, anatomically and ecologically incorrect.
I've been uplinked and downloaded, I've been inputted and outsourced. I know the upside of downsizing, I know the downside of upgrading.
I'm a high-tech low-life. A cutting-edge, state-of-the-art, bi-coastal multi-tasker, and I can give you a gigabyte in a nanosecond.
I'm new-wave, but I'm old-school; and my inner child is outward-bound.
I'm a hot-wired, heat-seeking, warm-hearted cool customer; voice-activated and bio-degradable.
I interface with my database; my database is in cyberspace; so I'm interactive, I'm hyperactive, and from time to time I'm radioactive.
Behind the eight ball, ahead of the curve, ridin' the wave, dodgin' the bullet, pushin' the envelope.
I'm on point, on task, on message, and off drugs.
I've got no need for coke and speed; I've got no urge to binge and purge.
I'm in the moment, on the edge, over the top, but under the radar.
A high-concept, low-profile, medium-range ballistic missionary.
A street-wise smart bomb. A top-gun bottom-feeder.
I wear power ties, I tell power lies, I take power naps, I run victory laps.
I'm a totally ongoing, big-foot, slam-dunk rainmaker with a pro-active outreach.
A raging workaholic, a working rageaholic; out of rehab and in denial.
I've got a personal trainer, a personal shopper, a personal assistant, and a personal agenda.
You can't shut me up; you can't dumb me down. 'Cause I'm tireless, and I'm wireless. I'm an alpha-male on beta-blockers.
I'm a non-believer, I'm an over-achiever; Laid-back and fashion-forward. Up-front, down-home; low-rent, high-maintenance.
I'm super-sized, long-lasting, high-definition, fast-acting, oven-ready and built to last.
A hands-on, footloose, knee-jerk head case; prematurely post-traumatic, and I have a love child who sends me hate-mail.
But I'm feeling, I'm caring, I'm healing, I'm sharing. A supportive, bonding, nurturing primary-care giver.
My output is down, but my income is up. I take a short position on the long bond, and my revenue stream has its own cash flow.
I read junk mail, I eat junk food, I buy junk bonds, I watch trash sports.
I'm gender-specific, capital-intensive, user-friendly and lactose-intolerant.
I like rough sex; I like tough love. I use the F-word in my e-mail. And the software on my hard drive is hard-core—no soft porn.
I bought a microwave at a mini-mall. I bought a mini-van at a mega-store. I eat fast food in the slow lane. I'm toll-free, bite-size, ready-to-wear, and I come in all sizes.
A fully equipped, factory-authorized, hospital-tested, clinically-proven, scientifically-formulated medical miracle.
I've been pre-washed, pre-cooked, pre-heated, pre-screened, pre-approved, pre-packaged, post-dated, freeze-dried, double-wrapped and vacuum-packed.
And . . . I have unlimited broadband capacity.
I'm a rude dude, but I'm the real deal. Lean and mean. Cocked, locked and ready to rock; rough, tough and hard to bluff.
I take it slow, I go with the flow; I ride with the tide, I've got glide in my stride.
Drivin' and movin', sailin' and spinnin'; jivin' and groovin', wailin' and winnin'.
I don't snooze, so I don't lose. I keep the pedal to the metal and the rubber on the road. I party hearty, and lunchtime is crunch time.
I'm hangin' in, there ain't no doubt; and I'm hangin' tough.
Over and out.​
Για καλύτερη εικόνα και κυρίως καθαρότερο ήχο:





Taped at The John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts on November 10, the 90-minute 2008 Mark Twain Prize honoring George Carlin


----------



## Costas (Oct 6, 2011)

Δεν μεταφράζεται· αναδημιουργείται (όπως έκανε ο Σαββόπουλος, ας πούμε).


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

Ναι, μεταπλάθεται. Not for translation; for transcreation. Και πάλι άθλος όμως, ε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Τσουβαλιαστά. 







 She's sporting a cool handbag, Le Coq Sportif.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2011)

*“NABUCCO” στη Ρώμη *

Στις 12 Μαρτίου, ο Silvio Berlusconi κλήθηκε να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα. Η Ιταλία γιόρταζε τα 150 χρόνια από την ίδρυσή της και με αυτή την ευκαιρία, στην όπερα της Ρώμης, δόθηκε μια παράσταση όπερας, της πιο συμβολικής αυτής της ενοποίησης: Nabucco του Giuseppe Verdi υπό τη διεύθυνση του Riccardo Muti.

Το έργο Nabucco του Verdi είναι ένα έργο τόσο μουσικό όσο και πολιτικό: αφορά την ιστορία της σκλαβιάς των Εβραίων στη Βαβυλώνα, και η περίφημη άρια «Va pensiero” τραγουδιέται από τους καταπιεσμένους σκλάβους. Στην Ιταλία, το τραγούδι αυτό είναι το σύμβολο της αναζήτησης της ελευθερίας του λαού, ο οποίος στα 1840 –-όταν και γράφτηκε η όπερα-- ήταν καταπιεσμένος από την αυτοκρατορία των Αψβούργων, και πάλευε μέχρι τη δημιουργία της ενωμένης Ιταλίας.

Πριν αρχίσει η συναυλία, ο Gianni Alemanno, δήμαρχος της Ρώμης, ανέβηκε στη σκηνή για να καταγγείλει τις μειώσεις της κυβέρνησης στον προϋπολογισμό για τον πολιτισμό. Και αυτό, ενώ ο Alemanno είναι μέλος του κυβερνώντος κόμματος και πρώην υπουργός του Berlusconi.

Αυτή η πολιτική παρέμβαση, σε μια πολιτιστική στιγμή από τις πιο συμβολικές για την Ιταλία, θα προκαλέσει ένα απροσδόκητο αποτέλεσμα, ιδίως τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος ο Berlusconi ήταν παρών στη συναυλία.

Όπως δήλωσε στους _Times _o Ricardo Muti, διευθυντής της ορχήστρας, ήταν μια βραδιά αληθινής επανάστασης. 

«Στην αρχή, υπήρχε ένα μεγάλο χειροκρότημα από το κοινό. Στη συνέχεια ξεκινήσαμε τη συναυλία. Όλα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά, αλλά όταν φτάσαμε στο σημείο του Va pensiero, αισθάνθηκα αμέσως ότι η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν τεταμένη στο κοινό. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορείτε να περιγράψετε, αλλά που τα αισθάνεστε. Πριν, υπερίσχυε η σιωπή του κοινού. Τη στιγμή όμως που το κοινό κατάλαβε ότι θα ξεκινούσε το Va pensiero, η σιωπή γέμισε από μια πραγματική θέρμη. Μπορούσαμε να αισθανθούμε τη σπλαχνική αντίδραση του κοινού στο θρήνο των σκλάβων που τραγουδούνε «Oh mia patria, così bella e perduta!». (Ω πατρίδα μου, τόσο όμορφη και χαμένη)

Ενώ η χορωδία έφτανε στο τέλος, στο κοινό κάποιοι είχαν ήδη αρχίσει να φωνάζουν «Bis”. Το κοινό άρχισε να φωνάζει «Viva l’Italia!» και «Viva Verdi!». Άνθρωποι από τα θεωρεία άρχισαν να πετούν χαρτιά συμπληρωμένα με πατριωτικά μηνύματα –κάποια έγραφαν «Muti, senatore a vita».

Αν και το είχε κάνει για μία και μοναδική φορά στη Σκάλα του Μιλάνου το 1986, ο Muti δίσταζε να κάνει ένα bis για το Va pensiero. Για αυτόν, μία όπερα πρέπει να πηγαίνει από την αρχή ως το τέλος. «Δεν ήθελα να παίξουν απλά ένα encore. Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια ιδιαίτερη πρόθεση».

Όμως στο κοινό είχε ήδη ξυπνήσει το πατριωτικό συναίσθημα. Με μία θεατρική κίνηση, ο διευθυντής της ορχήστρας γύρισε τελικά την πλάτη στο podium, κοιτάζοντας το κοινό και τον Berlusconi, και είπε τα εξής:

[Αφού οι εκκλήσεις του κοινού για ένα bis έχουν σταματήσει, από το κοινό ακούγεται «Ζήτω η Ιταλία»]

«Ναι συμφωνώ με αυτό «Ζήτω η Ιταλία» αλλά (χειροκροτήματα) δεν είμαι πια 30 ετών και έχω ζήσει τη ζωή μου, όμως σαν ένας Ιταλός που έχει γυρίσει τον κόσμο, ντρέπομαι για όσα συμβαίνουν στη χώρα μου. Για αυτό συναινώ με το αίτημά σας για bis για το Va pensiero. Δεν είναι μόνο για την πατριωτική χαρά που αισθάνομαι, αλλά γιατί απόψε, και ενώ διεύθυνα τη χορωδία που τραγουδούσε «Ω πατρίδα μου, όμορφη και χαμένη» σκέφτηκα ότι αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, θα σκοτώσουμε τον πολιτισμό πάνω στον οποίο οικοδομήθηκε η ιστορία της Ιταλίας. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, εμείς, η πατρίδα μας, θα είναι πραγματικά «όμορφη και χαμένη». 

[Επευφημίες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των καλλιτεχνών πάνω στη σκηνή]

Θα ήθελα τώρα… πρέπει να δώσουμε νόημα σε αυτό το τραγούδι. Αφού είμαστε στο Σπίτι μας, το θέατρο της πρωτεύουσας, και με μία χορωδία που τραγούδησε περίφημα, και που συνοδεύεται περίφημα, αν θέλετε, σας προτείνω να ενωθείτε μαζί μας και να τραγουδήσουμε όλοι μαζί». 

Έτσι προσκάλεσε το κοινό να τραγουδήσει μαζί με τη χορωδία των σκλάβων. «Είδα ομάδες ανθρώπων να σηκώνονται. Όλη η Όπερα της Ρώμης σηκώθηκε. Η χορωδία επίσης σηκώθηκε. Ήταν μια μαγική στιγμή μέσα στην όπερα. Εκείνη τη βραδιά δεν ήταν μόνο μια συναυλία του Nabucco, αλλά επίσης ήταν μια δήλωση (statement) του θεάτρου της πρωτεύουσας υπ’ όψη των πολιτικών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2011)

Earion said:


> το σύμβολο της αναζήτησης της ελευθερίας του λαού, ο οποίος στα 1840 –-όταν και γράφτηκε η όπερα-- ήταν καταπιεσμένος από την αυτοκρατορία των Αψβούργων, και _*πάλευε μέχρι*_ τη δημιουργία της ενωμένης Ιταλίας.



Αυτός ο ιταλισμός μου έβγαλε το μάτι...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2011)

Ωστόσο, το ιταλικό ρήμα είναι lottare per, δηλαδή «παλεύω για». Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ιταλισμός, από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ, μάλλον γαλλισμός είναι.


----------



## crystal (Oct 11, 2011)

Βρε SBE, δεν τρώγεσαι! Από ένα τόσο όμορφο κείμενο, που περιγράφει μια τόσο συναισθηματική στιγμή, μόνο αυτό βρήκες να σχολιάσεις;


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2011)

Εντάξει, εγώ σκέφτηκα fino a, γι'αυτό ειπα ιταλισμός, πάντως ελληνικά δεν είναι.
Κρυστάλ, το γιουτουμπάκι το απολαυσα, αλλά τι να κάνω, αφού αυτό έτσι πετάχτηκε απο την οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου και με τύφλωσε :scared:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2011)

Του Αυγούστου Κορτώ, από το Protagon. 
[...]
Η τελευταία τεχνολογική Οδύσσεια που υπέστην ήταν η εγκατάσταση γρήγορου ίντερνετ το καλοκαίρι του 2008, όταν η μεταφραστική μου εργασία είχε μετατραπεί σε κόλαση – γιατί όταν ο τρισκατάρατος συγγραφέας σου παραθέτει μια παράγραφο με διάφορες ποικιλίες βρούβας που φύονται μόνο στο νοτιοδυτικό Γουαϊόμινγκ και μόνο σε χωράφια κοπρισμένα με σκατό βίσωνα (και συγκεκριμένα, Υδροχόου βίσωνα), η πρώτη αντίδραση του μεταφραστή με προπολεμικό μόντεμ (ναι, εκείνο που έσκουζε σαν τη χήρα στο κρεβάτι) είναι η αυτοκτονία με κατάποση καθαριστικού μπανιέρας. [...]​


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Το να έχεις τον Κορτώ να σου περιγράφει τη σχέση του με την τεχνολογία είναι το δεύτερο πιο αστείο πράγμα που έχω ακούσει / διαβάσει τελευταία (μετά την περιγραφή από τον Zazula μεταφραστικών λαθών σε τεχνικά κείμενα).

Βέβαια, τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν προσγειώθηκε στο ιμέιλ μας...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2011)

Το ξέρω, αλλά δεν ήξερα πού να το ποστάρω...


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, κυκλοφορεί μέρες τώρα, εμένα όμως σήμερα μου το έστειλαν.
Με την άδεια και την ανοχή σας, κυρίες μου.
Τέσσερις άνθρωποι έμειναν στην ιστορία λόγω ενός μήλου: η Εύα, ο Νεύτωνας, ο Γουλιέλμος Τέλλος και ο Στιβ Τζομπς.
Από τους τέσσερις, τη μαλακία την έκανε η γυναίκα.




Robert Crumb's _Genesis_​


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Από την πάσα της SBE.

-Ζει ο βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος; 
-Όχι, πέθανε δυστυχώς. Ένδοξα και τιμημένα όμως, μπαόκι! :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2011)

Δεν προσγειώθηκε στο email μου, αλλά στον τοίχο του σχολείου απέναντι από το πατρικό μου:






Και τελείως, τυχαία, απέναντι από το μήνυμα αυτό, έρχεται και η απόδειξη ότι "εκεί μόνο ΠΑΟΚ" και όχι π.χ. ορθογραφία:






Και δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται η πωλαιοδομία ή ο πινακιδουργός.


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2011)

Αυτό δεν θα περάσει χωρίς απάντηση!











Από το δημοτικό πάρκο της Αγίας Βαρβάρας στην πόλη της Δράμας (επιτόπια τεκμηρίωση, Πάσχα 2011)

Αφιερωμένο με όλη μου την αγάπη στον καλό μας Δόκτορα


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει βάλει κανείς άλλος, αλλά εγώ σήμερα το είδα και είναι πολύ αστείο και θλιβερό ταυτόχρονα. 

http://vimeo.com/30096483


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2011)

Τραγικό, επειδή είναι απόλυτα αληθινό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Μπράβο τους! Εξαιρετική δουλειά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Τέλειο και σε σύλληψη και σε εκτέλεση. Δημιουργικότητα, φαντασία και χιούμορ πάνω σε μια πικρή αλήθεια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Αυτές τις μέρες των απεργιών κινούμαι με ποδήλατο, μεταξύ άλλων και σε έναν ποδηλατόδρομο. Οι έξοδοι από αυτόν (ράμπες) τις οποίες χρησιμοποιούν και οι πεζοί (έχω δει παππού με μπαστούνι, μαμά με καρότσι, και γιαγιά με ψώνια να κάνουν τον κασκαντέρ για να κατέβουν από το πεζοδρόμιο για να περάσουν το δρόμο που το κόβει κάθετα) είναι μονίμως κατειλημμένες από παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα.

Δοκίμασα διάφορες τακτικές («-Ωραία πάρκαρες! -Άσε, και είμαι και ποδηλάτης», «- Εδώ είναι ποδηλατόδρομος, - Όχι, δεν είναι») και τελικά άρχισα να παίρνω την τροχαία. Η τροχαία μου είπε ότι οι καταγγελίες γίνονται ως εξής: ή πας από εκεί, και την κάνεις γραπτώς, ή παίρνεις το 100 που τη διαβιβάζει. Προτίμησα το δεύτερο. Την τελευταία φορά που πέρασα από τον ένα ποδηλατόδρομο, δεν ήταν κλεισμένες οι ράμπες. :devil:

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να εφαρμόζω την τακτική αυτή κάθε φορά που βλέπω παρκαρισμένο σε πεζοδρόμιο, να κλείνει ράμπα, ή οδηγό τυφλών, ή να με αναγκάζει να περπατήσω στην άσφαλτο. Σας το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα :inno:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Αυτό μου το είχαν στείλει μήνες τώρα, αλλά περίμενα να στήσουμε νήμα για το ποδήλατο. Ήρθε η ώρα του όμως:

Η οδύσσεια ενός ποδηλάτη






Παλ, θα το γνέσουμε το νηματάκι, ε, ε, ε; Να γρασάρω αλυσίδα, να φουσκώσω λάστιχα, να φορέσω κράνος; :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2011)

...
Προσέξτε καλά τη φωτό και θα καταλάβετε:

Μετά την ανακάλυψη του εγγράφου που κρατούσε ο Μαρά από τους ιστορικούς, δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί αν δολοφονήθηκε ή έπαθε εγκεφαλικό...







Είδες η ΔΕΗ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Αυτός δεν είναι λογαριασμός. Είναι... καταμαράν.



Πρέπει να τα κόψω αυτά. Δεν έχετε ιδέα πόσο στοιχίζει μετά να ξαναζεστάνω το δωμάτιο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2011)

...
Ή από συγκοπή θα πάμε ή από διακοπή. Ρεύματος, χειμωνιάτικα.

Πού να δεις πόσα ξύλα έχω κάψει ήδη φέτος, και δεν έπιασαν ακόμα τα κρύα... 
Κι ας τα κόβω φετούλες λεπτές σαν το προσούτο, μπας και φτουρήσουνε. 

Καταμαράν, καταβαράν' και μας μαδάν', μας πελεκάν' και πάν'.
Είναι αποδημητικοί οι πελεκάνοι;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κι ας τα κόβω φετούλες λεπτές σαν το προσούτο, μπας και φτουρήσουνε.


Άμα λες τέτοια, δεν πρόκειται να σε λυπηθεί κανείς. Πες λεπτές σαν τη λακέρδα, και βλέπουμε :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2011)

Μα, η λακέρδα δεν είναι σε λεπτές φέτες! :)

ΥΓ Ούτε πάμφθηνη είναι, απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Άμα λες τέτοια, δεν πρόκειται να σε λυπηθεί κανείς. Πες λεπτές σαν τη λακέρδα, και βλέπουμε :twit:


 
α. Ο νηστικός καρβέλια ονειρεύεται.

βου. Τα όνειρα δεν μπαίνουν σε επιτήρηση, κηδεμονία, επιτροπεία ή όπως αλλιώς το λέει η Νιουσπίκ, μόνο εκεί που η Νιουσπίκ ήταν καθιερωμένη.

γου. Γκιουλέκα στο στομάχι μου δε βάζω.
(Τα όνειρα του μερακλή δε θα τα κάνεις ζάφτι, άσ' τονε να λιγουρευτεί, τη δύσκολη ώρα ταύτη)

δου. Κι ο Καραγκιόζης ονειρευόταν φασουλάδα, αυτό όμως δε σήμαινε πως την είχε κιόλας. (εκ λακέρδας εμπνεόμενον)

ε. Αν πω ότι κόβω τα ξύλα αλά ζυλιέν, σαν τα σπιρτόξυλα, το σώζω, ε, ε, ε; (αφεντικό, βγάλε λίγο έκο έκο έκο)

στου. Αν ήθελα λύπηση, δε θα μιλούσα για προσούτα και τέτοιες ντελικατεσενιές· θα το 'παιζα το αγοράκι με τα σπίρτα.

ζζζζ. Μήπως σου βρίσκεται κάνα πεπονάκι, που πάει μούρλια με το προσούτο που δεν έχω, να ολοκληρωθεί η πρωινή μου γαστριμαργική φαντασίωση;

ο σχιζοειδής ξυλοκόπος χωρίς προσούτο

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, μήπως ξέχασες να ευλογήσεις την προσουτόσχημη ξυλεία;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Έλα, Δαιμάνε, μη θυμώνεις, και μετά με ποιον θα γράψουμε στο ποδηλατικό νήμα;






Έξτρα καλόπιασμα:





:wub::blush::s:)


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2011)

Παλάβρα, όλα αυτά που μοστράρεις στην οθόνη τα τρως κιόλας ή αρκείσαι στην εικονική παρηγοριά;
Veuillez agréez, chère Demoiselle, l'expression de mes sentiments dévoués :blush:


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2011)

Θέμη, ούτε να τα σκέφτεσαι, μη σε ρίξω στη λίμνη με βαρίδια στα πόδια, αφού πλύνω πρώτα το μαστίγιο. Εκτός αν την τσιγκλάς για να μας προσφέρει κι άλλα, οπότε κάνε δουλειά σου και δε θα βγεις χαμένος. Nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more!  Σοκολατοφοντί! Να προσέχω τη μπουκίτσα μου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> Παλάβρα, όλα αυτά που μοστράρεις στην οθόνη τα τρως κιόλας ή αρκείσαι στην εικονική παρηγοριά;


Μπα, τα αποφεύγω, άσε που τώρα, μια το ΔΝΤ, μια οι απεργίες στα ΜΜΜ, όλο με το ποδηλατάκι μου τη βγάζω και δε μου κάνουν τίποτα προσούτα και μοσούτα, το έχω ρίξει στα σουβλάκια 
Α, έχω ανακαλύψει τούρκικο εστιατόριο αρχές Εξαρχείων, πίσω από την Ομόνοια, που είναι ναι μεν τρύπα, αλλά, ένα θα σας πω: το έχουν Τούρκοι.  Λέω τώρα, αν ξαναμαζευτούμε, ε, να υπάρχει και μια εναλλακτική


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Ένας φίλος από το εξωτερικό μού έστειλε σήμερα μερικούς από τους χάρτες που θα βρείτε μαζεμένους εδώ:
Mapping Stereotypes

Προσοχή: Αντιπαραγωγικό. Επισκεφθείτε τη σελίδα την ώρα που συνήθως περιστρέφετε τους αντίχειρές σας...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Αυτό αξίζει να μεταφερθεί:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο καλλιτέχνης είναι Βούλγαρος (κάπου έχουμε αναδημοσιεύσει παλιότερα τους χάρτες του στη Λέξι, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πού.)

Εγώ καλύπτομαι. Πού υπογράφω το Μνημόνιο Κατανόησης;

Μα είναι δυνατόν; Δεν βλέπουν σε ένα λεξικό ότι understanding = συμφωνία (άντε, «συνεννόηση»);


----------



## crystal (Nov 1, 2011)

Και τι θα πουν οι μιούτουαλ;


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2011)

Αν δεχτείτε κλήση από τον αριθμό 210-3385231-2, μην απαντήσετε! Επαναλαμβάνω, ΜΗΝ απαντήσετε. Και αν κατά λάθος το κάνετε, μην απαντήσετε με "ναι". Έχουν βάλει κόσμο στο Μαξίμου να παίρνει στην τύχη νούμερα. Ο πρώτος ανυποψίαστος που θα απαντήσει, γίνεται αυτομάτως πρωθυπουργός! Διαδώστε το να προφυλαχτεί ο κόσμος!

(Kυκλοφορεί εδώ και λίγη ώρα στα social media)

:woot: :lol:

Ένα γέλιο θα τους θάψει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Εμένα μου έστειλαν αυτό το βιντεάκι από το ξεφούσκωμα μιας φούσκας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Όχι, δεν ήρθε στο ηλεκουτί μου, αλλά με έστειλε η Ρίκα από το protagon.gr σ' αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2011/11/blog-post_5499.html


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Στην ιστοσελίδα που μας έστειλες υπάρχει και το εξής αστείο:






Αν όντως υπάρχει ημιόροφος μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου ορόφου (που πρώτη φορά το ακούω), φανταστείτε τι τραβάνε οι άνθρωποι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Αν όντως υπάρχει ημιόροφος μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου ορόφου (που πρώτη φορά το ακούω), φανταστείτε τι τραβάνε οι άνθρωποι.



Αυτοί να δεις τι τραβούσαν:

*Being John Malkovich*

Craig Schwartz (John Cusack) is an unemployed puppeteer in a forlorn marriage with his pet-obsessed wife Lotte (Cameron Diaz). Gaining a file clerk job through Dr. Lester (Orson Bean) at LesterCorp, *in the strange Floor 7½ low-ceiling offices of the Mertin Flemmer Building in New York City*, he develops an attraction to his co-worker Maxine (Catherine Keener), who does not return his affections. Schwartz discovers a small door behind a filing cabinet which he enters, finding himself in the mind of actor John Malkovich; able to observe and sense whatever Malkovich does for fifteen minutes before he is ejected and dropped into a ditch near the New Jersey Turnpike. Schwartz reveals the portal to Maxine and they decide to let others use it at $200 a turn. 



:woot: :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

...
Το βάζω εδώ, γιατί στο νήμα της κρίσης η συζήτηση είναι σοβαρή. Άσε που εκεί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μου κολλήσει η ρετσινιά του ασόβαρου ή του συνωμοσιολόγου. Καλλιά 'χω να πουλώ τρέλα. Κι αν φάω και καμιά στην κεφαλή, ε, συνηθισμένοι οι γελωτοποιοί από φάπες.

Tην πρώτη, σύντομη εκτέλεση (radio edit) την είχα ποστάρει πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο.
Χτες μου έστειλαν και τη ζωντανή εκτέλεση, εκτεταμένη όπως συνηθίζεται στα λάιβ. 
 Εδώ να δεις τελειοποίηση, Θέμη.

Μια μέρα εμφανίστηκε σε ένα χωριό ένας άνδρας με γραβάτα. Ανέβηκε σε ένα παγκάκι και φώναξε σε όλο τον τοπικό πληθυσμό ότι θα αγόραζε όλα τα γαϊδούρια που θα του πήγαιναν, έναντι 100 ευρώ και μάλιστα μετρητά.

Οι ντόπιοι το βρήκαν λίγο περίεργο, αλλά η τιμή ήταν πολύ καλή και όσοι προχώρησαν στην πώληση γύρισαν σπίτι με το τσαντάκι γεμάτο και το χαμόγελο στα χείλη. Ο άνδρας με τη γραβάτα επέστρεψε την επόμενη μέρα και πρόσφερε 150 ευρώ για κάθε απούλητο γάιδαρο, κι έτσι οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι πούλησαν τα ζώα τους. Τις επόμενες ημέρες προσέφερε 300 ευρώ για όσα ελάχιστα ζώα ήταν ακόμα απούλητα με αποτέλεσμα και οι τελευταίοι αμετανόητοι να πουλήσουν τα γαϊδούρια τους.

Μετά συνειδητοποίησε ότι στο χωριό δεν έμεινε πια ούτε ένας γάιδαρος και ανακοίνωσε σε όλους ότι θα επέστρεφε μετά από μια εβδομάδα για να αγοράσει οποιοδήποτε γάιδαρο έβρισκε έναντι 500 ευρώ! Και αποχώρησε…

Την επόμενη μέρα ανέθεσε στον συνέταιρό του το κοπάδι των γαϊδάρων που είχε αγοράσει και τον έστειλε στο ίδιο χωριό με εντολή να τα πουλήσει όλα στην τιμή των 400 ευρώ το ένα.

Οι κάτοικοι βλέποντας την δυνατότητα να κερδίσουν 100 ευρώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα, αγόρασαν ξανά τα ζώα τους 4 φορές πιο ακριβά από ότι τα είχανε πουλήσει, και για να το κάνουν αυτό, αναγκάστηκαν να ζητήσουν δάνειο από την τοπική τράπεζα.

Όπως φαντάζεστε, μετά την συναλλαγή οι δύο επιχειρηματίες έφυγαν διακοπές σε έναν φορολογικό παράδεισο της Καραϊβικής, ενώ οι κάτοικοι του χωριού βρέθηκαν υπερχρεωμένοι, απογοητευμένοι, και με τα γαϊδούρια στην κατοχή τους που δεν άξιζαν πλέον τίποτα.

Φυσικά οι αγρότες προσπάθησαν να πουλήσουν τα ζώα για να καλύψουν τα χρέη. Μάταια. Η αξία τους είχε πατώσει. Η τράπεζα λοιπόν κατάσχεσε τα γαϊδούρια και εν συνεχεία τα νοίκιασε στους πρώην ιδιοκτήτες τους.

Ο τραπεζίτης όμως πήγε στον δήμαρχο του χωριού και του εξήγησε ότι εάν δεν ανακτούσε τα κεφάλαια που είχε δανείσει θα κατέρρεε και αυτός, και κατά συνέπεια θα ζητούσε αμέσως το κλείσιμο της ανοικτής πίστωσης που είχε με τον δήμο.

Πανικόβλητος ο δήμαρχος και για να αποφύγει την καταστροφή, αντί να δώσει λεφτά στους κατοίκους του χωριού για να καλύψουν τα χρέη τους, έδωσε λεφτά στον τραπεζίτη, ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως ήταν κουμπάρος του δημοτικού συμβούλου.

Δυστυχώς όμως ο τραπεζίτης αφού ανέκτησε το κεφάλαιό του, δεν έσβησε το χρέος των κατοίκων, και ούτε το χρέος του δήμου, ο οποίος φυσικά βρέθηκε ένα βήμα πριν την πτώχευση.

Βλέποντας τα χρέη να πολλαπλασιάζονται και στριμωγμένος από τα επιτόκια, ο δήμαρχος ζήτησε βοήθεια από τους γειτονικούς δήμους. Αυτοί όμως του έδωσαν αρνητική απάντηση, γιατί όπως του είπαν είχαν υποστεί την ίδια ζημιά με τους δικούς τους γαιδάρους!

Ο τραπεζίτης τότε έδωσε στον δήμαρχο την «ανιδιοτελή» συμβουλή / οδηγία να μειώσει τα έξοδα του δήμου: λιγότερα λεφτά για τα σχολεία, για το νοσοκομείο του χωριού, για την δημοτική αστυνομία, κατάργηση των κοινωνικών προγραμμάτων, της έρευνας, μείωση της χρηματοδότησης για καινούρια έργα υποδομών. Αυξήθηκε η ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης, απολύθηκαν οι περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι του δημαρχείου, έπεσαν οι μισθοί και αυξήθηκαν οι φόροι.

Ήταν έλεγε αναπόφευκτο, αλλά υποσχόταν με αυτές τις διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές «να βάλει τάξη στη λειτουργία του δημοσίου, να βάλει τέλος στις σπατάλες» και να ηθικοποιήσει το εμπόριο των γαϊδάρων.

Η ιστορία άρχισε να γίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα όταν μαθεύτηκε πως οι δυο επιχειρηματίες και ο τραπεζίτης είναι ξαδέρφια και μένουν μαζί σε ένα νησί κοντά στις Μπαχάμες, το οποίο και αγόρασαν, με τον ιδρώτα τους. Ονομάζονται οικογένεια Χρηματοπιστωτικών Αγορών, και με μεγάλη γενναιότητα προσφέρθηκαν να χρηματοδοτήσουν την εκλογική εκστρατεία των δημάρχων των χωριών της περιοχής.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ιστορία δεν έχει τελειώσει γιατί κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τι έκαναν μετά οι αγρότες.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Από το τέλος της συναλλαγής και μετά, όταν οι επιχειρηματίες φεύγουν για διακοπές στην Καραϊβική, η ιστορία μοιάζει αληθινή και διδακτική. Δυστυχώς όμως, η βάση της ιστορίας είναι γεμάτη τρύπες: 
Οι "εξαπατημένες" οικονομίες, και ειδικά η ελληνική, έχουν και κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που δεν αναφέρονται: Δεν δανείστηκαν επειδή εξαπατήθηκαν για κάποιο πιθανό κέρδος, αλλά δανείζονταν για να διορίζουν στο δημόσιο, να κλέβουν την εφορία και να βάζουν στην τσέπη τους βρώμικο χρήμα, αν όχι όλοι, τουλάχιστον ΟΣΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ. Δηλαδή, αυτά που παρουσιάζονται ως οδυνηρές διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές που προτείνονται ως απαραίτητες από τους κακούς τραπεζίτες, στην πραγματικότητα έπρεπε να είχαν πραγματοποιηθεί πολύ πριν για να έχει νοικοκυρευτεί η "εξαπατημένη" ελληνική οικονομία και να σταματήσει να ξοδεύει λεφτά που δεν είχε. 

Εν ολίγοις, όπως λένε για την Τρόικα, αν δεν υπήρχαν οι κακοί τραπεζίτες που δίνουν τέτοιες οδυνηρές συμβουλές, έπρεπε να τους εφεύρουμε, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως στον γκρεμό βαδίζαμε.

Όσο για το τέλος της ιστορίας, όντως δεν έχει τελειώσει. Μερικοί ονειρεύονται ότι αν επαναστατήσουν οι αγρότες, θα πάρουν πίσω τα λεφτά των κακών απατεώνων και θα ζήσουν ζωή και κότα, ως τρόφιμοι του κομμουνιστικού κράτους που σε όλους θα εξασφαλίζει δουλειά, αλλά στα μέλη του κόμματος θα εξασφαλίζει πάλι λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία στα νησιά Κέιμαν και διακοπές στις Μπαχάμες.

Edit: Κι επειδή εμείς οι γυναίκες πολλές φορές νομίζουμε ότι οι άλλοι οφείλουν να διαβάζουν τι ακριβώς έχουμε μέσα στο μυαλό μας, ενώ δεν είναι έτσι, πρέπει να διευκρινίσω:
Πολύ καλά έκανες, αγαπητέ μου Δαεμάνε, και το ποστάρισες στα χιουμοριστικά επειδή μόνο ως χιούμορ μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί. Η αποπάνω κριτική μου απευθύνεται σ' αυτούς που μου στέλνουν το ίδιο κείμενο στο email μου, με σκοπό να με διδάξουν και να μου ανοίξουν τα μάτια όσον αφορά την οικονομική κρίση στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, το νήμα αυτό δεν προσφέρεται για τέτοια συζήτηση, και είμαι από τους πρώτους που δεν θα ήθελαν να το μαυρίσουν και αυτό - φτάνουν όλα τα άλλα μαύρα κι άραχνα και για μένα το γέλιο είναι ιερό. Αν ήξερα ότι θα το έπαιρνες έτσι, δεν θα το πόσταρα καθόλου· για χάρη φίλων το κεντρί μου το θηκαρώνω, όσο μπορώ. 
Μόνο μια κουβέντα: συμφωνώ με πολλά από αυτά που λες, όπως συμφωνώ και με πολλά από αυτά που (υποθέτω ότι) θέλει να πει το παραπάνω κείμενο, νομίζω όμως πως το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο· αυτή η υπόθεση είναι τόσο περίπλοκη και θολή που το γκρίζο έχει καταπιεί εντελώς το μαύρο και το άσπρο. Εξάλλου, δεν ψάχνω να βρω την υπέρτατη αλήθεια ή τη λύση για το χάλι που ζούμε σ' ένα κείμενο που κυκλοφορεί με σκωπτική κυρίως διάθεση (τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, γι' αυτό και το έβαλα εδώ).


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2011)

daeman said:


> Gaining a file clerk job (...) *in the strange Floor 7½ low-ceiling offices of the Mertin Flemmer Building in New York City*


Σ' ένα βιβλίο που είχα μεταφράσει προ ετών με θέμα τη Βενετία, έλεγε πως στα μεγάλα παλάτσι των ευγενών και των πλουσίων υπήρχαν είδος ημιόροφοι, πολύ χαμηλοί και μικροί, όπου ζούσαν οι υπηρέτες και οι λοιποί παρακατιανοί του παλάτσου. (Καλύτερα πάντως από την segregation του Κολονακιού και της Εκάλης από τον Κεραμεικό, όπως εξηγεί εδώ ο Θωμάς Δοξιάδης)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

Costas said:


> στα μεγάλα παλάτσι


Ωχ ωχ ωχ... θ' αναβιώσει η συζήτηση για τα κοντσέρτι... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

Εσύ κάνεις πλάκα, αλλά το θέμα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Ενώ το _κοντσέρτο_ μια χαρά γίνεται «του κοντσέρτου» και «τα κοντσέρτα», δεν με ενοχλεί το «του παλάτσου» που έγραψε ο Κώστας, αλλά ούτε και το «τα παλάτσι». Περιέργως, βρίσκω ότι υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο περισσότερα «τα παλάτσα» από «τα παλάτσι». Και δεν λέω, ευχάριστο είναι αυτό, αλλά θα πρέπει να το συνηθίσω, ιδίως τη γενική «των παλάτσων».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2011)

Μα, η γενική _είναι _αυτονόητη. Η ονομαστική πληθυντικού _δεν _είναι. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Ακούω και ξανακούω το τελευταίο λεπτό και κάνω καινούργιο συκώτι.

Ελληνοφρένεια: Φάρσα στο Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη. (03/11/11)
http://www.ellinofreneia.net/sound.php?id=1612


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2011)

Αναποδογύρισαν παράνομα σταθμευμένο αυτοκίνητο στα Εξάρχεια 

http://prezatv.blogspot.com/2011/11/blog-post_9089.html?spref=fb


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Some of the world's biggest central banks have announced a programme of co-ordinated action designed to support the global financial system.

The US Federal Reserve, the European Central Bank (ECB), the Bank of England and the central banks of Canada, Japan and Switzerland are all involved.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15966753

Μια και οι δικοί μας κοιμούνται τον ύπνο της απεργίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2011)

Αυτό θα μπορούσε να διεκδικήσει θέση στα πολιτικά και στα γλωσσικά. Το βάζω εδώ με ένα ευχαριστώ για τον φίλο που το έστειλε, που παρακολουθεί αλλά διστάζει να γραφτεί «σε εσάς τους μεταφραστές» (λες και θα μας κακόπεφτε ένας γαλλομαθής αρχιτέκτονας στην παρέα)...

Την περίοδο του Εθνικού διχασμού στην Κρήτη, ένας επιθεωρητής δημοτικής εκπαίδευσης ανέβαινε, μ' ένα μουλάρι, σ' ένα ορεινό και δύσβατο χωριό, για να επιθεωρήσει τον εκεί δάσκαλο. Στο δρόμο που «επήγαινε» συναντά έναν αγωγιάτη και τον ρωτά:
«Δεν μου λες, πατριώτη, ο δάσκαλος τι είναι; Βενιζελικός ή βασιλικός;».
«Βενιζελικός», απαντά ο αγωγιάτης.
«Α, το γαϊδούρι...» σχολίασε ο επιθεωρητής.
Ο αγωγιάτης όμως ήταν Βενιζελικός και φίλος του δασκάλου και έτρεξε να μεταφέρει στον δάσκαλο την στιχομυθία.
«Το και το δάσκαλε. Σε είπε γαϊδούρι».
Την επομένη μπαίνει ο επιθεωρητής στην τάξη και ρωτά τον δάσκαλο για το ποιο είναι το μάθημα της ημέρας.
«Τα σημεία της στίξεως», απαντά ο δάσκαλος.
"Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, τι ξέρουν τα παιδιά", λέει ο επιθεωρητής.
Ο δάσκαλος σήκωσε ένα μαθητή, τον Σήφη, στον πίνακα και του είπε να γράψει την φράση:
"Ο επιθεωρητής είπε (κόμμα) ο δάσκαλος είναι γαϊδούρι (τελεία)"
Αφού, έκπληκτος ο μαθητής, το έγραψε, τον ρωτά ο δάσκαλος:
"Ποιος είναι, παιδί μου, γαϊδούρι;"
"Ο δάσκαλος", ψέλλισε ο μαθητής.
"Και ποιος το είπε;"
"Ο επιθεωρητής, κύριε".
"Ωραία", είπε ο δάσκαλος; "σβήσε τώρα το κόμμα και βάλ' το αλλιώς".
"Ο επιθεωρητής (κόμμα) είπε ο δάσκαλος (κόμμα) είναι γαϊδούρι"
Μόλις τελείωσε ο μαθητής, τον ρωτά ο δάσκαλος:
"Ποιος είναι τώρα, παιδί μου, το γαϊδούρι;"
"Ο επιθεωρητής", απαντά δειλά ο μαθητής.
"Και ποιος το είπε;" "Ο δάσκαλος", απαντά ο μαθητής.
Οπότε στρέφεται ο δάσκαλος στην τάξη και λέει:
"Είδατε παιδιά τι κάνουν τα κόμματα. Πότε βγάζουν γάιδαρο τον επιθεωρητή και πότε τον δάσκαλο".​


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> "Είδατε παιδιά τι κάνουν τα κόμματα. Πότε βγάζουν γάιδαρο τον επιθεωρητή και πότε τον δάσκαλο".


Να όμως που όταν λείπουν τα κόμματα, τα παιδιά γίνονται αντικείμενα... (_Είδατε παιδιά_)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Παλ, το μήνυμά σου το βλέπω κενό. Θα έπρεπε να βλεπω κάτι;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2011)

Ναι, γμτ! Μια εικόνα από τα άλμπουμ. Μην ανησυχείς, το έχουμε παραπέμψει στον αρμόδιο προς επισκευή. Κάτσε να το επισυνάψω:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2011)

Το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάθε διανοούμενος που σέβεται τον εαυτό του:






Από το www.spitoskylo.gr, πολύ διασκεδαστική ιστοσελίδα, όπου μπορείς να περάσεις ατελείωτες ώρες χαζεύοντας φωτογραφίες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2011)

Εγώ παίζω τζένγκα με δυο στοίβες λεξικά που έχω παραδίπλα. Σπάνια χάνω, γιατί, άμα χάνω, κάποιο λεξικό μένει χωρίς το δέσιμό του. Αλλά δέντρο δεν έχω φτιάξει. Στην τελευταία εκκαθάριση, πάντως, έφτιαξα έλκηθρο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Αυτά ακριβώς τα λαμπάκια έχω κι εγώ. Και ένα σωρό βιβλία στο πάτωμα και παντού. Οπότε η επόμενη κίνηση θα είναι μάλλον...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2011)

Αξίζει να ψάξετε όλο αυτό το μπλογκ. Εκτός από αρχιτεκτονικό ενδιαφέρον, έχει και φοβερό χιούμορ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2011)

Παιδιά, δείτε αυτήν την καταχώρηση στο Σπιτόσκυλο. Κλαίω από τα γέλια - κυριολεκτικά. (Ουφ, σταμάτησα, παραλίγο να μου φύγει ο φακός)


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 19, 2011)

Τα καλά παιδιά περιμένουν τα δώρα του Άη Βασίλη στην κάλτσα. Τα κακά όμως...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 21, 2011)

*neologism contest 2011*

Once again, The Washington Post has published the winning submissions to its yearly neologism contest, in which readers are asked to supply alternative meanings for common words.


The winners are:
1. Coffee (n.), the person upon whom one coughs.
2. Flabbergasted (adj.), appalled over how much weight you have gained.
3. Abdicate (v.), to give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.
4. Esplanade (v.), to attempt an explanation while drunk.
5. Willy-nilly (adj.), impotent.
6. Negligent (adj.), describes a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the door in your nightgown.
7. Lymph (v.), to walk with a lisp.
8. Gargoyle , olive-flavored mouthwash.
9. Flatulence (n.) emergency vehicle that picks you up after you are run over by a steamroller.
10. Balderdash (n.), a rapidly receding hairline.
11. Testicle (n.), a humorous question on an exam.
12. Rectitude (n.), the formal, dignified bearing adopted by proctologists.
13. Pokemon , a Rastafarian proctologist.
14. Oyster (n.), a person who sprinkles his conversation with Yiddishisms.
15. Frisbeetarianism (n.), (back by popular demand): The belief that, when you die, your soul flies up onto the roof and gets stuck there.
16. Circumvent (n.), an opening in the front of boxer shorts worn by Jewish men.


The Washington Post's Style Invitational also asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition.


The winners are
1. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.
2. Foreploy (v): Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.
3. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.
4. Giraffiti : Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.
5. Sarchasm : The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.
6. Inoculatte (v): To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.
7. Hipatitis : Terminal coolness.
8. Osteopornosis : A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)
9. Karmageddon : its like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.
10. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.
11. Glibido (v): All talk and no action
12. Dopeler effect : The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.
13. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.
14. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.
15. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a grub in the fruit you're eating. And the pick of the literature:
16. Ignoranus : A person who's both stupid and an asshole.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2011)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5921-Style-Invitational-NOT-Mensa-Invitational-(Change-a-Letter-Change-a-Lot)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Χοχοχοχο, τα πλευρά μου! Πολύ καλά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Karmageddon; Ξεδιάντροπη κλοπή.


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2012)

Λυπηρή πολιτική επικαιρότητα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Παράκληση που μόλις έλαβα (και δεν πλησιάζει μόνο, φάγαμε ήδη το 4% του):


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

...
Ομορφάντρα μου, φέτος θα σου πάρω και τα τελευταία υπάρχοντα, θα σε κάνω άρχοντα ανυπάρχοντα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2012)

*10 Facts about You*


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Όπου το επόμενο είναι:
*But there are!*


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 30, 2012)

*Πώς λέγεται;*

O μεθυσμένος Αι Βασίλης; Βασιλόπιτα 

Ο Οιδίποδας στ' Αγγλικά; Mother fucker 

Ο κόκορας που φτάνει στην άκρη του γκρεμού και δεν πηδάει; Κότα 

Αυτός που χάνει τη μπάλα; Χάνιμπαλ 

Ο άντρας από τον Άρη; Μανάρι 

Η σιωπή των αμνών στα βλάχικα; Μούγκα στη στρούγκα 

Αυτός που σταματάει τις κότες; Σταμάτης Κόκκοτας 

Τα κατασκοπευτικά, μη επανδρωμένα αμερικάνικα αεροσκάφη, που φωτογραφίζουν τις θέσεις των Ταλιμπάν; Ta libanistiria 

Αυτός που πηδάει την Έφη; Εφιάλτης 

Το ελατήριο, στα Γιαπωνέζικα; Τοιοιοιοιν 

Ο Κινέζος βελονιστής; Πινέζος 

Το συναχωμένο Pokemon; Pik-Apsou 

Ο κάτοικος της Ζιμπάμπουε; Ζι-μπαμπουίνος 

Ένα έντομο μέσα σε ταξί; Εντωμεταξύ 

Αυτός που κυνηγά τα στρουμφάκια με το φονικό όπλο; Δρακου-Μελ Γκίμπσον 

Αυτή που δουλεύει το πρωί στα χωράφια και το βράδυ στα μπαρ; Τσάπα-τσούλα 

Η πεταλούδα στα Τούρκικα; Εμπριμέ-κουνούπ 

Η έκτρωση στα Ισπανικά; Adios Embrios 

Αυτός που είναι θαμμένος στο όρος Σινά; Συναχωμένος 

Το κουτί παραπόνων στα Τούρκικα; Άι σιχτίρ ντουλάπ 

Ο αδερφός του Καραϊσκάκη; Καραϊτάβλι 

Το σπέρμα στα Τούρκικα; Τσου-τσου σιρόπ 

Ο λοχίας-αδερφή; Αμφιλοχίας 

Ο ταξιτζής στα Αραβικά; Ομάρ Ταρίφ 

Η Ινδιάνα που ανεβαίνει στο βουνό; Αγκομαχώντας 

Πώς νιαουρίζει μια πεινασμένη γάτα; Πι-νιάου




*Αλλοδαποί Επαγγελματίες *

Βραζιλιάνος πορνοστάρ: Ντον Χοσέ λος Πέος Ντούρος 

Αιγύπτιος ανίκανος: Αλή Μουπέφτι 

Κινέζα στριπτιζέζ: Ναμουνάκι Κουναμούτο 

Βουλγάρα πλαστική χειρουργός: Ταφτιάνα Σούκοβα 

Γιαπωνέζος νεκροθάφτης: Νασουσίρο Τοκασόνι 

Γιαπωνέζος ουρολόγος: Κίταμου Ταούρα 

Ιταλός μαραγκός: Τοκόβι Τοκαδρόνι 

Χιλιανός ιδιοκτήτης μπαρ: Κάρλος Εχομπάρ 

Νικαραγουανός τεμπέλης: Σαντινίστα Πούχο 

Ρουμάνα ορθοπεδικός: Κάκοσι Μινίσκου 

Ισπανός φοβητσιάρης: Αντόνιο Κλασαμέντες 

Γαλάτης τραβεστί: Σιγγρουφίξ



*Ελληνοτουρκικό λεξικό *

Ναυμαχία: Παπόρ καβγά 

Βιβλιάριο απόρων κορασίδων: Μπατίρ χανούμ τεφτέρ 

Αναπηρική σύνταξη: Σακάτ μπαξίς 

Χειροβομβίδα: Σαματά κεφτέ 

Πυρηνική βόμβα: Γης μαδιάμ κεφτέ 

Υπολογιστής: Κλικ κλικ ντουλάπ 

Τηλεσυνδιάσκεψη: Παρτούζ τελεφόν 

Υποβρύχιο: Μπουρμπουλήθρ παπόρ 

Φέρι-μποτ: Τουτού παπόρ 

Τηλεόραση: Μπανιστήρ ντουλάπ 

Άρμα μάχης: Τσαμπουκά τουτού 

Δημόσιος υπάλληλος: Τεφτέρ τσογλάν 

Μάστορας: Μερεμέτ τσογλάν 

Ραδιόφωνο: Τζερτζελέ μαραφέτ


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Το έχουμε ξαναβάλει τούτο δω;






Έχει και ωραία μουσική ε, Daeman;


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

Elsa said:


> [...]Έχει και ωραία μουσική ε, Daeman;



Εντελώς προσωπική προτίμηση που πολλοί μπορεί να θεωρήσουν ιεροσυλία, το αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι του _Dark Side of the Moon_, ύμνος, ανθρώπου θαύμα. Το βινύλιό μου σ' αυτό το κομμάτι είναι πολύ πιο φθαρμένο απ' ό,τι στα άλλα. Όταν πρωτοείδα τον Ειρηνικό, απέραντο, με τεράστια κύματα να ξεσπάνε στην αμμουδιά, αυτό άκουγα, και... όπως είπε η Clare Torry που έκανε τη φωνή της ένα θεσπέσιο όργανο τότε: "When I closed my eyes–-which I always did--it was just all-enveloping; a lovely vocal sound, which for a singer, is always inspirational." Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Κινέζα στριπτιζέζ: Ναμουνάκι Κουναμούτο


Αυτό είναι "γιαπωνέζικο" όνομα, όχι "κινέζικο".


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2012)

.............


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2012)

...
 Italian racers

Biaggi
 

Fabrizio
 

Rossi
 

Schettino


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> [...]
> *Αλλοδαποί Επαγγελματίες *
> 
> Γιαπωνέζος νεκροθάφτης: Νασουσίρο Τοκασόνι
> ...


.....



> Δερματολόγος: Γιαφαγούρα
> 
> Πλαστικός χειρουργός: Γιαφιγούρα
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Φίλος μού έστειλε μια εκπληκτική σειρά φωτογραφιών με καλλιτεχνήματα του δρόμου (τέχνη του δρόμου, street art), αλλά δεν βλέπω το λόγο να τα ανεβάσω εδώ. Μπορείτε να βρείτε τα περισσότερα σε ιστολόγια όπως αυτά:

http://www.streetartutopia.com/
http://www.dinfo.gr/?p=14541
Χύμα

Ένα προς ένα, τα καλλιτεχνήματα αυτά είναι ιδέες για το πώς μπορείς να κάνεις την πόλη που ζεις πιο όμορφη και πιο βιώσιμη. Θα βάλω μια φωτογραφία που μου άρεσε επειδή είναι κάτι τόσο απλό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2012)

Σιγά τον εξωραϊσμό!! Άμες δε γ' εσμέν πολλώ κάρρονες:


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Να κάνω, πάντως, μια διόρθωση σ' αυτό που εγώ θεώρησα απλό. Απλό σαν σύλληψη ή σαν εκτέλεση, αλλά πρέπει να στοίχισε ένα σκασμό λεφτά. Πιο οικονομικά έρχεται ο Αστέρας...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 9, 2012)

(να κρύβουμε τους γονείς μας; :s)


----------



## crystal (Feb 15, 2012)

Ανέβηκε πριν από 17 ώρες κι έχει ήδη 15000 κοινοποιήσεις στο φατσομπούκι. Νάις.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 15, 2012)

Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω πολλά, αλλά το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι η φωτογραφία με το ψωμί είναι από την Ιταλία. :) 



_mod's note: Η συζήτηση που προέκυψε μεταφέρθηκε σ' εκείνο το νήμα._


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

............


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2012)

*Homo karditsiotius*






Από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2012)

Δεν θα έπρεπε να ειναι _λαιμαριά_ και _γόνα_;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2012)

Προφανώς, αλλά φαίνεται ότι οι Καρδιτσιώτες είναι και ανορθόγραφοι :)

Εμένα μ' αρέσουν πιο πολύ οι αρχιδαριές και η ζβιρκαριά.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2012)

Ωραία διαφήμιση για εταιρεία ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας (την ανακάλυψε το περίφημο σπιτόσκυλο):


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2012)

Αυτή τη φωτογραφία την τράβηξα με τα χεράκια μου: το γραφείο βρίσκεται στο Κιάτο, πάνω στο κεντρικό δρόμο


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Εμπνεύστηκαν από την έκφραση «φυλάμε τα νώτα μας».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Υποθέτω πως πωλούν τσίγκινα σωβρακάκια.

Άσχετο: Τι σχέση έχει ο Στινγκ με τον Τράγκα;
Απάντηση: Ό,τι και το στρινγκ με το τάγκα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2012)

Διαφήμιση περιβόλι, με ετυμολογικό ενδιαφέρον, με λατινογράφηση της ασχετίλας (το Πουκέτ τo γραφει Puckett), με E.G. Wells, με Tuluze Lautrec, με Bell Epoch, με Monica Beloucci και με Brat Pitt (στην ηλικία που είναι τώρα ο Πιτ λίγο άτοπος ο χαρακτηρισμός). Και στη σελίδα επικοινωνίας μας λέει: _Το έμπειρο προσωπικό μας θα χαρεί να σας ενημερώσει με ποιους τρόπους μπορείτε να προσέλθετε πιο εύκολα στον εκθεσιακό μας χώρο. Γιατί σε τέτοιο χώρο δεν έρχεσαι ποτέ, μόνο προσέρχεσαι. _Βεβαίως είμαι ελαφρώς διχασμένη, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερες οι πάμπολλες αναφορές στα έπιπλα από _ξύλο δρυς_ ή το πιο κάτω απόσπασμα (που υποψιάζομαι γράφτηκε για πλάκα αλλά κάποιος το ξετρύπωσε)



> Τα δικά μας κρεβάτια σχεδιασμένα και ραφιναρισμένα μέχρι την τελευταία τους λεπτομέρεια αποκλείεται να σας εκθέσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο… φροντίστε μόνο για την σωστή ηχομόνωση του δωματίου σας..τα κρεβάτια μας δεν κάνουν θόρυβο στην κίνηση και τον ερωτικό παλμό σας.. μπορεί να προδοθείτε από εσάς μόνο.. από εμάς; ΠΟΤΕ! ΖΑΜΕ!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 16, 2012)

Απίστευτο διαμάντι ξετρύπωσες! 
Ναι δεν είναι κρεβάτια στην τελική αυτά που διαθέτουμε αλλά κάψουλες για χωροχρονικά ταξίδια
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Απίστευτο διαμάντι ξετρύπωσες!
> Ναι δεν είναι κρεβάτια στην τελική αυτά που διαθέτουμε αλλά κάψουλες για χωροχρονικά ταξίδια
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:



*Μπείτε για ύπνο και θα ξυπνήσετε πριν από μια δεκαετία ή μετά από διακόσια χρόνια, πριν ή μετά την κρίση, όποτε προτιμάτε!

Καλογεράκης θα γενώ, στη μοναξιά θα ζήσω, εκεί θα έχω μια γωνιά, να πά' να κατοικήσω...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2012)

Από πού να το πιάσεις κι από πού να το αφήσεις! Θε-ι-κό!


----------



## VickyN (Mar 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερες οι πάμπολλες αναφορές στα έπιπλα από _ξύλο δρυς_ ή το πιο κάτω απόσπασμα (που υποψιάζομαι γράφτηκε για πλάκα αλλά κάποιος το ξετρύπωσε)



Αγαπητή, προφανώς δεν γνωρίζετε από κοντά το θαυμαστό κόσμο των Ελλήνων επιπλοποιών.
Το "ξύλο δρυς" είναι all time classic ατάκα και πάει πακέτο με το "ξύλο καρυδιάς". Σε σου τελειώνει το ένα, σε σου και το άλλο. Να έχουμε και μια ομοιομορφία, βρε παιδί μου.
Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο εξαιρετικό κείμενο, χωρίς να τους ξέρω τους ανθρώπους, δε θα με εξέπληττε καθόλου αν γράφτηκε με κάθε σοβαρότητα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 17, 2012)

Περί δρυός: Επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια έτυχε να συνεργαστώ με πολλούς ξυλουργούς αλλά και εμπόρους ξυλείας, σας ενημερώνω ότι το _δρυς_ είναι πλέον άκλιτο πάντοτε - "από δρυς", "σε δρυς", "χρώμα δρυς". Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, κάποιος μάστορας με αυτογνωσία θα κάνει την έκπληξη και θα πει "από βελανιδιά", και σου 'ρχεται τότε να του δώσεις συγχαρητήρια...


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Περί δρυός: Επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια έτυχε να συνεργαστώ με πολλούς ξυλουργούς αλλά και εμπόρους ξυλείας, σας ενημερώνω ότι το _δρυς_ είναι πλέον άκλιτο πάντοτε - "από δρυς", "σε δρυς", "χρώμα δρυς". Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, κάποιος μάστορας με αυτογνωσία θα κάνει την έκπληξη και θα πει "από βελανιδιά", και σου 'ρχεται τότε να του δώσεις συγχαρητήρια...



+100 και για τη συχνότητα του άκλιτου (δεν τους δίνω άδικο, μάστορες του ξύλου είναι οι άνθρωποι, άσε που από «μάστορες του λόγου» κι αν έχουμε ακούσει λόγο ξύλινο, δάση ολόκληρα) και για τα συγχαρητήρια! Ναι, τα έδωσα γιατί δεν το πίστευα. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Το επίθετο δρύινος έχει χαθεί απο το λόγο; Παλιά θυμάμαι διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση για δρύινα έπιπλα. Και τότε οι ίδιοι επιλοποιοί ήταν.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 17, 2012)

Δεν χάθηκε, αλλά θα το ακούσεις περισσότερο σε καταστήματα επίπλων. Οι ξυλουργοί που ασχολούνται με το ίδιο το ξύλο (ή, όλο και συχνότερα, με μελαμίνες με μια λεπτή φλούδα "ξύλου" σε δρύινο χρώμα) πάνε στο ουσιαστικό. 



daeman said:


> +100 και για τη συχνότητα του άκλιτου (δεν τους δίνω άδικο, μάστορες του ξύλου είναι οι άνθρωποι, άσε που από «μάστορες του λόγου» κι αν έχουμε ακούσει λόγο ξύλινο, δάση ολόκληρα) και για τα συγχαρητήρια! Ναι, τα έδωσα γιατί δεν το πίστευα. :)


----------



## VickyN (Mar 17, 2012)

Disclaimer:
Αν θέλετε να μου γυρίσει το μάτι  , ανοίξτε κουβέντα για έπιπλα.
Ανήκει στην κατηγορία ιστορία μου - αμαρτία μου - και τα λοιπά.

Στο θέμα μας: 
Ο πεθερός μου ήταν 55 χρόνια στα έπιπλα, και η πεθερά μου 45. 
Όπως τους άρεσε να λένε, στις φλέβες τους κυλούσε λούστρο.
Η γλώσσα τους είχε αρκετούς ιδιωματισμούς της δουλειάς, αλλά απέφευγαν την κακοτοπιά στο ζήτημα της δρυός: Έλεγαν είναι από δρυ, δρύινα, δρυς. 
Αφού μπορούσαν εκείνοι, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην μπορούν οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2012)

...

 

Ντισκλέιμερ: Θυμίζω ότι αυτό το νήμα είναι για να γελάμε· αλλού αυτά τα συζητάμε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Πολλά είναι παλιά, χαμογέλασα όμως:

-ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ άθικτη τραπεζαρία λόγω αντικοινωνικότητας...
 
-Σε ένα χωρισμό φταίνε πάντα και οι δύο. Και η γυναίκα και η μάνα της.
 
-Άμα τσακωθείς μαζί της, πήγαινε και σφίξε όλα τα καπάκια από τα βάζα για να μπορείς μετά να πεις "α, τώρα με χρειάζεσαι εεεε;;;".
 
-Θυμάμαι πιτσιρικάδες πηγαίναμε στα νησιά με 200 προφυλακτικά! Και με τόσα γυρνάγαμε... 

-Θυμήθηκα ατάκα φίλης μου, δευτέρα λυκείου, με το που είδε ότι το τεστ εγκυμοσύνης τής βγήκε αρνητικό: "Όχι ρε μαλάκα... τσάμπα τα 20 ευρώ"...
 
-Δεξιά βλέπουμε περιστερώνες, καγιέν, ελενίτ, αλουμινένια παράθυρα, δορυφορικές, στενά σοκάκια, ξέκωλα, κλασσικά δείγματα κυκλαδικού πολιτισμού. 

-Όταν μου λένε πως κάποιος είναι μισός Έλληνας μισός Σουηδός, φαντάζομαι έναν να σταματάει για να περάσει πεζός ενώ ταυτόχρονα τον μουτζώνει.
 
-Αν η κοπέλα σου παραπονιέται ότι δεν την πας ποτέ κάπου ακριβά, πήγαινέ την σε ένα βενζινάδικο.
 
-Tο μεγαλύτερο δείγμα έλλειψης αυτοπεποίθησης, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, είναι το καμπαναριό με αλεξικέραυνο.
 
-Τα κίτρινα και τα πράσινα λουκουμάκια υπάρχουν μονάχα για να τσακωνόμαστε ποιος θα φάει τα κόκκινα.
 
 -Ατάκα από το τούρκικο χθες: "Ονούρ, είσαι στεναχωρημένος; Πρόσεξα ότι δεν άγγιξες τον μελιτζανοντολμά".
 
-Πάντως δε χρειάζονταν τόσες προειδοποιητικές ταμπέλες κινδύνου στην Κορίνθου-Πατρών. Αρκούσε μία στην αρχή που να λέει 
"ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ, ΜΩΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ;"
 
-Άγνοια κινδύνου είναι όταν στις ανδρικές τουαλέτες επιλέγεις εκείνη με το κλειστό καπάκι.
 
-Ζω για την ώρα που Έλληνας οδηγός φόρμουλα 1 θα αδειάσει το τασάκι του μονοθεσίου στην πίστα.
 
-Συμπαραστέκομαι ολόψυχα σε όσους μπαίνουν με το αυτοκίνητο σε τούνελ και σκύβουν για να μην βρουν.
 
-Κανονικά τα μωρά θα 'πρεπε να κοιμούνται 6 χρόνια σερί και να ξυπνάνε κατευθείαν για να πάνε σχολείο.
 
-Οι πιθανότητες να ξαναδιπλώσεις σωστά το φύλλο οδηγιών φαρμάκου, είναι μηδέν στις όσες κι αν προσπαθήσεις.
 
-Να βάζετε προφυλακτικό, γιατί δε χωράμε στα ΜΜΜ.
 
-Τελικά ισχύει: Η γυναίκα και το αυτοκίνητο δε δανείζονται. Και το κυριότερο, δεν δανείζονται το ένα στο άλλο.
 
-Καλοκαίρι είναι να σηκώνεσαι και να σηκώνεται μαζί σου και η καρέκλα.
 
-Αυτό το αστείο που ο διακόπτης για το κοινόχρηστο φως είναι δίπλα στο ξένο κουδούνι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει.
 
-Οι μανάδες έχουν την υπερδύναμη να ξεκινούν το καθάρισμα πάντα απ' το μέρος στο οποίο έχεις κρύψει τις τσόντες, όσες φορές κι αν το αλλάξεις
 
-Είναι ο Χατζηνικολάου απλήρωτος 8 μήνες. Σαν να είμαι εγώ απλήρωτος 14 χρόνια.
 
-Οι απέναντι λείπουν. 'Άφησαν αναμμένο φως στο μπαλκόνι. Πανούργο...
 
-Η γιαγιά στον 4ο βλέπει ειδήσεις. Οι υπόλοιποι τις ακούμε.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 24, 2012)

"Αυτό το αστείο που ο διακόπτης για το κοινόχρηστο φως είναι δίπλα στο ξένο κουδούνι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει."
Σοφή κουβέντα! 
(όσο για τα βάζα, έχει πλάκα αλλά συνήθως εγώ τα ανοίγω όταν είναι κακότροπα )


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2012)

Για τα βάζα υπάρχει και το εργαλείο που δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπει από κανένα σπίτι


Για το φως στη σκάλα υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση:


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για τα βάζα υπάρχει και το εργαλείο που δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπει από κανένα σπίτι


Μη μας ευνουχίζετε συνέχεια!



Το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σε κάθε σπίτι όπου δεν μένει ένας άνδρας που κορδώνεται κάθε φορά που μόνο αυτός ξεσφίγγει το καπάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει και ο απλός τρόπος που μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά ήδη απ' την πέμπτη δημοτικού (το βάζο ανάποδα σε ζεστό νερό).


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2012)

Για να συμπληρώσω την εικόνα του Νίκελ, εγώ ξέρω το κόλπο με το μαχαίρι: σπρώχνεις τη μύτη του μαχαιριού κάτω από το καπάκι σε δυο-τρεις πλευρές, ίσα για να πάρει αέρα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2012)

... Και φυσικά η μέθοδος της προλαλήσασας πριν πιάσεις το εργαλείο, γιατί δεν κάνουμε τη ζωή μας πολύπλοκη χωρίς λόγο. 
Το κακό είναι τα βάζα που δεν ανοίγουν ούτε με το μαχαίρι, ούτε με το μαραφέτι, ούτε με τις προσπάθειες κανενός στο σπίτι. 

ΥΓ Νίκελ, έχω και πλήρες σετ κατσαβίδια, τανάλιες, πένσες κλπ καθώς και το ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι που χρειάζεται για τα έπιπλα απο το ΙΚΕΑ. Πω, πω, πάει τους ευνούχισα όλους, ε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> ... Και φυσικά η μέθοδος της προλαλήσασας πριν πιάσεις το εργαλείο, γιατί δεν κανουμε τη ζωή μας πολύπλοκη χωρίς λόγο.
> Το κακό είναι τα βάζα που δεν ανοίγουν ούτε με το μαχαίρι, ούτε με το μαραφέτι, ούτε με τις προσπάθειες κανενός στο σπίτι.



Αποκλείεται να μην ανοίγουν με την παραδοσιακή διαστολή καπακίου. Ακόμη κι αν είναι τόσο σφιχτά κλειστό, μετά το απαραίτητο λούσιμο σε καυτό νερό, χρησιμοποιείς δυο σετ χεριών (ο ένας κρατάει το σώμα και στρίβει δεξιόστροφα κι ο άλλος γυρνάει το καπάκι αριστερόστροφα).


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2012)

-Πάντως δε χρειάζονταν τόσες προειδοποιητικές ταμπέλες κινδύνου στην Κορίνθου-Πατρών. Αρκούσε μία στην αρχή που να λέει 
"ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ, ΜΩΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ;"

:lol: :lol: :clap: :clap:

Για τα bάζα: το μειονέκτημα της μεθόδου του ζεστού νερού είναι ότι πρέπει να βράσεις νερό, και όση ώρα το κάνεις αυτό μειώνεται ο ανδρισμός σου


----------



## StellaP (Mar 24, 2012)

crystal said:


> Για να συμπληρώσω την εικόνα του Νίκελ, εγώ ξέρω το κόλπο με το μαχαίρι: σπρώχνεις τη μύτη του μαχαιριού κάτω από το καπάκι σε δυο-τρεις πλευρές, ίσα για να πάρει αέρα.



Επειδή με το μαχαίρι, αν γλιστρήσει, χάνεις και κανένα δάχτυλο, χρησιμοποιώ το παλιό κλασσικό ανοιχτήρι για τις κονσέρβες βάζοντας την μία άκρη του κάτω από το καπάκι,το ανασηκώνω, μπαίνει ο αέρας και ανοίγει αμέσως. Υπάρχει και η μέθοδος της κουτάλας, όπου χτυπάς με την ανάποδη μεριά της το καπάκι γύρω γύρω για να ισιώσει και ανοίγει εύκολα. Στα δύσκολα δίνω το βάζο στον άντρα μου και μόλις το ανοίξει μεμιάς του λέω:
Ας μην το είχα ζαλίσει εγώ πρώτα και θα σου έλεγα αν το άνοιγες...


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2012)

Αμάν βρε κύριοι με τη μείωση του ανδρισμού σας! Τι να πω δηλαδή που μου έτυχε το ακόλουθο πριν μερικά χρόνια:

Περπατάγαμε με ένα φίλο μου νύχτα σε σκοτεινό δρόμο και με πλησίασε (εμένα, όχι και τους δυο μας) ένας μεθυσμένος μάλλον έτοιμος για καβγά, τον είχα κοιτάξει στραβά, φαίνεται. Ανταλλάξαμε δυο κουβέντες κι ο μεθυσμένος έφυγε. Είχα κάνει κι ένα assertiveness training εκείνες τις μέρες, έπιασε. Και τότε διαπίστωσα ότι ο συνοδός μου βρισκόταν καμιά εικοσαριά μέτρα μακριά και παρακολουθούσε μισοκρυμμένος. Κι εντάξει βρε παιδί μου, δεν περιμένω να ρίξει ξύλο για λογαριασμό μου, αλλά τέλος πάντων, ηθική υποστήριξη!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Αυτά κάνετε. Ευνούχισε, ευνούχισε, στο τέλος σας μένουν οι μετροσέξουαλ. Ή μήπως _μητροσεξουαλικοί_ (από _μητρόπολη_);


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2012)

Έτσι είναι. Αυτά φέρνουν οι φεμινιστικές απελευθερώσεις. Αντί να τρέμετε όταν ο άντρας βαράει το χέρι στο τραπέζι...


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2012)

Παίρνει το ανυπότακτο βάζο στα στιβαρά του χέρια. Ο θηλυκός πληθυσμός κρατάει την ανάσα του, έτοιμος να δηλώσει την αυτονόητη άνευ όρων παράδοσή του στον πορθητή του βάζου. Το πρόσωπό του χαράζεται αδιόρατα από την ανέκφραστη έκφραση των αποφασισμένων, τα μάτια του μένουν ασάλευτα υπογραμμίζοντας την κατάφωρη ομοιότητα με το αδήριτο του πεπρωμένου. Η πρώτη απόπειρα μένει άκαρπη. Η εξωτερική αποτύπωση της ήρεμης δύναμης ρηγματώνεται ανεπαίσθητα από την ορμητική λάβα γαμοσταυριδιών που πασχίζει να βρει διέξοδο απ' τα σωθικά του. "Βρεγμένο είναι. Ίσως και να ήταν ιδρωμένα τα χέρια μου. Γλιστράει." Η τάχιστα επιστρατευμένη πετσέτα απαλλάσσει τη λεωφόρο του πεπρωμένου από τα ύπουλα χαλίκια. Μα μένει και η δεύτερη απόπειρα άκαρπη, και τώρα το άρτια στημένο προσωπείο του πορθητή παντζαροφέρνει. "Είναι εντελώς φρακαρισμένο. Αν βάλω κι άλλη δύναμη, μπορεί να σπάσει και να μου κόψει και κάνα χέρι"(*). Η δύναμη ξεχειλίζει, αυτό δεν χωράει συζήτηση. Η δοσομετρία της είναι το πρόβλημα, μη γκρεμίσουμε και το σπίτι άμα λάχει. Η μύτη του μαχαιριού ή η άκρη της λαβής του κατάλληλου κουταλοπίρουνου προσφέρουν τη λύση. "Άψογη δουλειά. Καθαρή. Πού να 'χαμε τώρα να μαζεύουμε γυαλάκια και αίματα...".

(*) Τι τυχερός είναι που κάποτε ένα βάζο είχε συντριβεί στα χέρια του και μάλιστα χωρίς σπουδαίες απώλειες - ίσα ίσα όσο αίμα χρειαζόταν για να ξυπνήσει το μητρικό ένστικτο στο υποψήφιο ταίρι και να προκύψει ο καθαρτήριος συνδυασμός ανησυχίας, φροντίδας και σωματικής επαφής. Αν δεν σας έχει τύχει ακόμα, φροντίστε να σας τύχει. Τιπ: προτιμήστε όχι γυάλινο αλλά πλαστικό βάζο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και τότε διαπίστωσα ότι ο συνοδός μου βρισκόταν καμιά εικοσαριά μέτρα μακριά και παρακολουθούσε μισοκρυμμένος. [...]



Αν έμενε απαθής, θα τον λέγατε αδιάφορο. Άμα έβγαινε μπροστά, μπορεί να λέγατε ότι σας μειώνει, καταπνίγει την πρωτοβουλία σας και σας πατρονάρει. Εάν δε έκανε και τσαμπουκά, τότε θα ήταν άξεστος, βάρβαρος και απολίτιστος. 
Άρα τι μένει; Να πάει ο άνθρωπος να πιει ένα ποτηράκι μαζί με τον μεθυσμένο, να τα ψέλνουν αντάμα στις γυναίκες τη σήμερον ημέρα, που έτσι κι αλλιώς κι αλλιώτικα. 

:twit:
Ευνούχισε, ευνούχισε
δίχως κανένα μέτρο
στη ζώνη δένε τον σαφί*
όλο "Τι ξέρεις τάχα εσύ,
άντε, και vade retro!"
(που 'πανε και στον Πέτρο)
Λύστε πια το ζωνάρι σας
για να λυθούν τα μάγια
να δουν περίχαρες οι νιές
λεύτερα παλικάρια

Οι μητροσεξουαλικοί, από την αμαζόνεια Ιππολυτεία. :twit: 

*σαφί: συνεχώς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2012)

Themis said:


> Παίρνει το ανυπότακτο βάζο στα στιβαρά του χέρια...




Hugo Award for Best Short Story 2013!:clap::clap:


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2012)

Θέμη, γελάω μόνη μου δυνατά! Στον επόμενο Καζαμία μήπως να βάλεις και μια γκεστ βαζοϊστορία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

I :wub: this forum.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 5, 2012)

Rabbit enrols as court translator


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Angela Merkel travels to Greece. She is checked at the border.
- Name? 
- Angela Merkel.
- Occupation? 
- No, just for a couple of days.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> Angela Merkel travels to Greece. She is checked at the border.
> - Name?
> - Angela Merkel.
> - Occupation?
> - No, just for a couple of days.​



Έχω πολύ σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις για αυτό το ανέκδοτο στο φόρουμ μας.


Διότι η δική μου punchline θα έλεγε:
- No, just visiting.

:inno:


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Διαφήμιση που εμφανίστηκε πάνω από το τζιμέλι μου:









Έχω καιρό ακόμα, χρυσέ μου, έχω καιρό...


Προτίμησα αυτό που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος (το έχω βάλει σε large που του αξίζει — δείτε το εκεί):


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=jJxxHvWwQBw&vq=large


----------



## StellaP (Apr 5, 2012)

Ήταν μαγευτικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> Angela Merkel travels to Greece. She is checked at the border.
> - Name?
> - Angela Merkel.
> - Occupation?
> - No, just for a couple of days.​



Τώρα μάλιστα! Κάπου το είχα ακούσει αυτό μεταφρασμένο ("Για την κατοχή;" - "Όχι, για διακοπές") και δεν έβγαζε νόημα - τώρα όλα ξεκαθάρισαν: και το ανέκδοτο και η κακή μετάφραση


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> Angela Merkel travels to Greece. She is checked at the border.
> - Name?
> - Angela Merkel.
> - Occupation?
> - No, just for a couple of days.​



:woot: :laugh:  :lol: 


E τότε να βάλω κι εγώ τη σχετική φωτογραφία που είχε έρθει στο ηλεταχυκούτι μου πριν από κάνα μήνα: 






Greek Ambassador calls on ''Spectator'' to withdraw offensive Poster 
When: 09/03/2012, 
Where: London 
The British conservative magazine "Spectator" chose a weird way for an Ad commercial. "Most Germans own a second property: it’s called Greece" claims the commercial that can be seen by all train commuters.
[...] 

Και μια παραλλαγή που βρήκα εδώ: 






Αν θέλει κανείς να το σχολιάσει, ανοίγει νήμα στο Political animals. Εγώ απλώς το βάζω σαν σχετικό, της γελοιότητας.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

...


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Daeman, βλέπω τα μαθήματα stress management σ' έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

Προσοχή, ακολουθεί οφτοπικότατο σχόλιο

Εκτός από τα εφήμερα θα μπορούσαμε να εγκαινιάσουμε και τα Άσχετα Σχετικά.

Για παράδειγμα, η υπογραφή του Ζαζουλέως μού θύμισε αυτό το μεϊλάκι που μου έστειλαν κάποτε. Παλιό αλλά χαριτωμένο:

ΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ!!!!!!!! 
Αγαπητό PC- Solutions, 

Πέρσι, έκανα αναβάθμιση από το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 στο Σύζυγος 1.0 και παρατήρησα πως το καινούριο πρόγραμμα άρχισε να κάνει αναπάντεχες αλλαγές στα λογιστικά φύλλα, περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στις εφαρμογές λουλουδιών και χρυσαφικών που παλιότερα, στην έκδοση Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0, δούλευαν απρόσκοπτα. 
Επίσης, το Σύζυγος 1.0 απεγκατέστησε πολλά άλλα πολύτιμα προγράμματα όπως το Ρομαντικός Περίπατος 9.9 και εγκατέστησε ανεπιθύμητα Popups, όπως τα Champions League 5.0 και Κυριακή στα Γήπεδα 8.0. 
Το Διάλογος 1.3 δεν τρέχει πια ενώ το Καθαριότητα 2.6 προκαλεί κολλήματα και κατάρρευση του συστήματος. 
Προσπάθησα να τρέξω το Μουρμούρα 5.3 GOLD edition.... αλλά εις μάτην. 
Μια απελπισμένη γυναίκα. 

AΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟΥ: 
Αγαπητή 'Απελπισμένη γυναίκα: 
Έχε υπ' όψιν πως το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 είναι ψυχαγωγικό πακέτο ενώ το 
Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι λειτουργικό σύστημα, με απαιτήσεις από τον χρήστη. 
Προσπάθησε να δώσεις την εντολή C:\Nomiza_pws_me_agapouses.exe και εγκατάστησε το Δάκρυα 6.2 σε original έκδοση. 
Λογικά, το Σύζυγος 1.Ο θα εκκινήσει αυτόματα τις εφαρμογές Ενοχή 3.0 και Λουλούδια 7.0 σε random λειτουργία. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ 
* Υπερβολική χρήση του παραπάνω προγράμματος μπορεί να προκαλέσει την κλήση των screen saver Κατσούφικη Μουγκαμάρα 2.5 και Μπύρα 6.1 (Το Μπύρα 6.1 ίσως προκαλέσει την αναπαραγωγή WAV αρχείων τύπου 'Δυνατό ροχαλητό', που καταργούνται μόνο με επανεκκίνηση). 
* Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Πεθερά 1.0 και μην σκεφτείτε καν να τρέξετε τα βοηθητικά αρχεία Εραστής 2005 BETA καιΓκόμενος 3.8 unregisterd (δεν είναι συμβατά με το Σύζυγος 1.0 και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κατάρρευση του συστήματος και πλήρη καταστροφή του λειτουργικού).. 
Συνοψίζοντας, το Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα, αν και με περιορισμένη μνήμη που χρειάζεται κάποιο διάστημα για να εμπεδώσει μερικές καινούριες εφαρμογές. 
Σκεφτείτε σοβαρά την απόκτηση συνοδευτικών προγραμμάτων που θα βελτιώσουν την απόδοση του σημαντικά. Συστήνουμε το Ζεστό Φαΐ 3.0 με autoupdate με την επιλογή 'εκτέλεση κατά την εκκίνηση' 
Με εκτίμηση - Ο admin ZOIN


:twit::twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιος παλιουρότερος θα έρθει να μας υποδείξει πού και πόσες φορές έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί εδώ το άνωθεν μεϊλάκι, αλλά, ντίαρ Μπέρνι, υπάρχει ήδη το ειδικό νήμα που ζητάς: This funny thing landed in my email. (Πώς θα μπορούσε να μην; ;)).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιος παλιουρότερος θα έρθει να μας υποδείξει πού και πόσες φορές έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί εδώ το άνωθεν μεϊλάκι, αλλά, ντίαρ Μπέρνι, υπάρχει ήδη το ειδικό νήμα που ζητάς: This funny thing landed in my email. (Πώς θα μπορούσε να μην; ;)).



 (είναι το μόνο που έχω να πω)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> (είναι το μόνο που έχω να πω)


Σιγά. Εδώ ξεχνάμε πια και τα δικά μας εδώ μέσα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

...
24/1/2003 6:53:57 μμ 

Message To Tech Support 

Sub: Upgrade from a girlfriend to a wife 

Dear Software Engineer, 

Last year I upgraded from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0 and noticed that the new program began unexpected child processing that took up a lot of space and valuable resources. No mention of this phenomenon was included in the product brochure. In addition, Wife 1.0 installs itself into all other programs and launches during system initialization, where it monitors all other system activity. Applications such as Smoking 10.3, Boozing 2.5 and Saturday Night Pubs 5.0 no longer run, crashing the system whenever selected. I cannot keep Wife 1.0 in the background while attempting to run some of my other favorite applications like Night Club 4.3, Dance 'n' Drunk 2.0 and Bachelor Party 7.77. I?m thinking about going back to Girlfriend 7.0, but the UN-install Does not work on this program. Once I tried to uninstall Wife 1.0 but got this error "General protection Fault in module House Security. The UN-installation will abort." Can you help me, please!!! 

Regards, Desperate User 

----------------------------------------------------- 

Reply from Tech Support 

Dear Desperate User, 
Ref: Upgrade from a girlfriend to a wife 

This is a very common problem men complain about, but is mostly due to a primary misconception. Many people upgrade from Girlfriend 7.0 to Wife 1.0 with the idea that Wife 1.0 is merely a UTILITIES & ENTERTAINMENT program. Wife 1.0 is actually an OPERATING SYSTEM and designed by its creator to Run everything. It is unlikely you would be able to purge Wife 1.0 and still convert back to Girlfriend 7.0. It is impossible to UN-install, delete, or purge Wife 1.0 from the system once installed. You cannot go back to Girlfriend 7.0 because Wife 1.0 is not designed to do this. Some have tried to install Girlfriend 8.0 or Wife 2.0 but end up with more problems than the original system. Look in your manual under "Warnings-Alimony/Child Support" which was given to you at the time of registration with Wife 1.0. I recommend you keep Wife 1.0 and just deal with the situation. Having Wife 1.0 installed myself, I might also suggest you read the entire section regarding General Partnership Faults (GPFs). The best course of action will be to enter the command C:\> APOLOGIZE. In fact I would suggest you use this command every time Wife 1.0 crashes on your system. Wife 1.0 is a great program, but very high maintenance. Consider buying additional software to improve the performance of Wife 1.0. I recommend Flowers 2.1 and Chocolates 5.0 or Movies 4.5, which will improve the performance of Wife 1.0. Do not, under any circumstances, install Secretary With Short Skirt 3.3. This is not a supported application for Wife 1.0 and is likely to cause irreversible damage to the operating system. 

Best of luck, Tech Support. 


Έψαξα λίγο, αλλά δεν βρήκα να υπάρχει. Να τα μεταφέρω τώρα στο νήμα που λέει ο Δρας αποπάνω;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

*Πιο Νεφελίμ, πεθαίνεις* :scared::scared::scared:

Και, ναι, η φωνή του αηδού (σικ, ρε! που λέει κι ο Νικόλας) ανήκει σ' αυτόν που φανταστήκατε. Δεν είναι ιδέα σας


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Ξέρεις πόσα ντουζ πουάν θα έπιανε αυτό στη Γιουροβίζιον;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Χμμμ, κοίτα τι πρόσεξα τώρα:



bernardina said:


> Προσοχή, ακολουθεί οφτοπικότατο σχόλιο
> 
> Εκτός από τα εφήμερα θα μπορούσαμε να εγκαινιάσουμε και τα Άσχετα Σχετικά.
> 
> ...



_..τ' αληθή λέγει!_


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, κοίτα τι πρόσεξα τώρα:
> 
> 
> 
> _..τ' αληθή λέγει!_



Ναι, γμτ! Αντί για copy-paste έκανα... opy-paste :lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2012)

...





, δεν πας για ψάρεμα;


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2012)

...
Tι είπε ο Δρακουμέλ στη γυναίκα του τη Μαρίκα την ημέρα του Πάσχα;

«Γυναίκα, αν είμαστε γεροί, στις 6 Μαΐου που θα μπει η κόρη μας στη Βουλή, θα σε πάω να γλεντήσουμε στο Μητροπάνο!»


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Γλυκούλι βίντεο για τα οπτικά εφέ της σειράς _Broadwalk Boardwalk Empire_ (τι 'ν' αυτή;). Μα γιατί με έκανε να σκεφτώ πολιτικές συζητήσεις στα κανάλια;

http://vimeo.com/34678075


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γλυκούλι βίντεο για τα οπτικά εφέ της σειράς _Broadwalk Empire_ (τι 'ν' αυτή; ).


Boardwalk. Και είναι κορυφαία! Τεσπα, καλή... :) Ποτοαπαγόρευση, Ατλάντικ Σίτι, καλός Στιβ Μπουσέμι κ.λπ.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

Πάλι καλά που έχει και εξωτερικά γυρίσματα, δηλαδή. 
Πάλι καλά που παίζουν άνθρωποι κι όχι κινούμενα σχέδια. 
Όσο για τη σειρά, είδα τα δυο πρώτα επεισόδια και αποφάσισα ότι δεν ήθελα άλλα.


----------



## crystal (May 27, 2012)

Τι σου είναι το τάιμινγκ... χθες στο Φέισμπουκ έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:



Μπέρνι, αφιερωμένο!


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2012)

crystal said:


> Τι σου είναι το τάιμινγκ... χθες στο Φέισμπουκ έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:
> 
> View attachment 2611
> 
> Μπέρνι, αφιερωμένο!




Thanks, sugar!



;);)


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Αυτό μου το έστειλε η κόρη μου. Διαβάστε τα ηλεμηνύματα που ανταλλάσσουν.

http://www.27bslash6.com/halogen.html


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2012)

Φοβερά αστείο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι είναι μαϊμού. Υπάρχουν Αυστραλοί με (α) τέτοιο χιούμορ και (β) τέτοιο χειρισμό των αγγλικών; Εκτός αν είναι Αυστριακοί, βέβαια...


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2012)

I'm considering putting a machine gun for foxes, can't help if some bullets find their way across the road. Consider enhancing your fence.


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2012)

Ο David Thorne είναι καταπληκτικός, διαβάστε και τα υπόλοιπα - ιδίως το _Missing Missy_! Οπωσκαιδήποτε! Κρίμα που σταμάτησε το blog του.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2012)

Είναι απίστευτος, δεν παίζεται! Γιατί σταμάτησε το μπλογκ του;


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2012)

Ποιος ξέρει; Εγώ τον κρατάω ακόμα στο Reader όμως, με την ελπίδα ότι θα το ξαναπιάσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2012)

Φοβερό πνεύμα ο Thorne, που έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστός με το φοβερό email με την αράχνη. Αν δεν ήξερα ότι είναι Αυστραλός, θα πίστευα πως είναι Βρετανός. Το χιούμορ του είναι παρανοϊκό.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ  (είμαι ένα βήμα πριν την κατάθλιψη αυτές τις μέρες)


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι μαϊμού. Υπάρχουν Αυστραλοί με (α) τέτοιο χιούμορ και (β) τέτοιο χειρισμό των αγγλικών; Εκτός αν είναι Αυστριακοί, βέβαια...



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μαϊμού η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία και δεν κρίνω τον κύριο Αγκάθη - αφού τώρα τον πρωτογνώρισα κι εγώ (θενκς, Νικέλ) - όμως όταν το διάβασα, σαν να ξανάβλεπα σκηνές και θέματα από δυο (και τρεις και δέκα και βάλε) διαφορετικές ταινίες με γειτονομαχίες, που έτυχε να περάσουν από τα χέρια μου γι' αυτό τις θυμάμαι καλά, συγκεκριμένα από το Lakeview Terrace: 

The following night, Chris and Lisa have sex in their swimming pool. Unknown to them, Abel's children are watching. Abel arrives home to see this spectacle and is upset, so he repositions the home security floodlights so they shine into Chris and Lisa's window, keeping them awake. When Chris confronts him, Abel claims that the lights are part of his security system to prevent crime and says that it is a complex process to shut down the system and the lights. [...]

μαζί με διάσπαρτες λεπτομέρειες από το Deck the Halls του 2006, όπου ο Ντε Βίτο είχε βαλθεί να φωταγωγήσει χριστουγεννιάτικα το σπίτι του ώστε να φανεί, λέει, από δορυφόρο. Ιδίως η φωτογραφία πάνω αριστερά στη σελίδα. 

Δεν λέω ότι ο άνθρωπος κλέβει, φυσικά. Έχει γερή πένα και καλό χιούμορ, άλλωστε και η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά τη φαντασία, και οι γειτονομαχίες αντιμετωπίζονται από πολλούς σαν πραγματικοί πόλεμοι, και όλα κάπου βασίζονται, συνειδητά ή υποσυνείδητα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως η τόσο άμεση σύνδεσή τους στο μυαλό μου. Από την άλλη, θα μου πείτε «δαεμάνος είσαι, ό,τι θυμάσαι χαίρεσαι» και δεν θα 'χετε και πολύ άδικο. Οι ταινίες πάντως ήταν εντελώς αδιάφορες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι μαϊμού. Υπάρχουν Αυστραλοί με (α) τέτοιο χιούμορ και (β) τέτοιο χειρισμό των αγγλικών; Εκτός αν είναι Αυστριακοί, βέβαια...


Δηλαδή έπρεπε και να το λαδώσω το κείμενό μου, και να βάλω αστείες φατσούλες...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Όχι, Δρα Καπαντόκ, το κατάλαβα το δικό σου. Απλώς το έβαλα σαν πάτημα για να πω το κοντομακρύ μου, σαπωνοκιβώτιο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

*Η επιλογή του Εβραίου*

Ένας Εβραίος αποφάσισε να γίνει χριστιανός και θέλησε να εξετάσει τις εκδοχές του χριστιανισμού για να επιλέξει. Βρίσκει λοιπόν έναν ορθόδοξο, έναν προτεστάντη κι έναν παπικό. Τους λέει τις προθέσεις του κι εκείνοι συμφωνούν να τον «ξεναγήσουν» στις εκκλησίες τους.

Πάει ο Εβραίος με τον προτεστάντη μια Κυριακή, μπαίνει στο ναό και βλέπει τους ανθρώπους τακτοποιημένους με τα καλά τους ρούχα, ο καθένας στο κάθισμά του, μπροστά από τον κάθε πιστό μια Καινή Διαθήκη, η χορωδία να λέει τους ύμνους αρμονικά, τα πάντα να λάμπουν από καθαριότητα και μετά το τέλος όλοι του φέρθηκαν ευγενικά με πολύ καλούς τρόπους.
Την επόμενη Κυριακή συνεννοήθηκε με τον παπικό να πάει στον δικό του ναό. Μπαίνει μέσα, πλένει τα χέρια, ρίχνει το κέρμα να ανάψει το λαμπάκι αντί για κερί και κάθεται. Ούτε εκεί όρθιοι, όλοι στα καθίσματά τους με τάξη και αρμονία. Άκουσε και την εγκύκλιο του Πάπα, είδε και τις φωτογραφίες του που δέσποζαν ακόμα και εντός του ναού. Πέρασε η ώρα, τέλειωσε η λειτουργία, τον καλοδέχτηκαν, τον κέρασαν κι έφυγε.
Την τρίτη Κυριακή κανόνισε να πάει στην ορθόδοξη εκκλησία. Μπαίνει μέσα και βλέπει άλλους να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, πολλούς όρθιους γιατί δεν έφταναν τα καθίσματα, το νεωκόρο να μαλώνει με μια κυρία γιατί της έσβησε γρήγορα το κερί που άναψε, άκουγε τα μωρά να τσιρίζουν και να μη τα ησυχάζει κανείς, ο παπάς να φωνάζει στον ψάλτη να τελειώνει τα τεριρέμ κλπ. Μόλις τελείωσε η λειτουργία άρχισαν και τα μνημόσυνα, όπου άλλοι έβγαιναν στην εκκλησία κι άλλοι έμπαιναν με θόρυβο και φασαρία….
Ο ορθόδοξος απογοητεύτηκε από την εικόνα που είδε ο προσήλυτος Εβραίος.

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα συναντήθηκαν όλοι για να μάθουν τι αποφάσισε ο Εβραίος. Όταν βρεθήκαν όλοι μαζί, τους λέει:
— Στην προτεσταντική εκκλησιά είδα μεγάλη τάξη και ευγένεια. Στην παπική είδα μεγάλη αφοσίωση στον πνευματικό σας αρχηγό και τις οδηγίες του ιερέα σας. Στην ορθόδοξη εκκλησιά είδα τέτοιο μπάχαλο που δεν το περίμενα!!!
Ο ορθόδοξος σκυθρώπιασε απογοητευμένος, ενώ οι άλλοι δυο αναθάρρεψαν. Και καταλήγει ο Εβραίος: 
— Θα γίνω Ορθόδοξος!
— Μα πώς; αναρωτιούνται οι άλλοι.
— Ακούστε, λέει ο Εβραίος. Τα δικά σας δικαιολογούνται με την τάξη που έχει ο ένας και την πειθαρχία που έχει ο άλλος. Τούτο εδώ —και δείχνει τον ορθόδοξο— δεν δικαιολογείται αλλιώς. Με τέτοιο μπάχαλο, μόνο αν έχεις τον Θεό μαζί σου διατηρείσαι για 2.000 χρόνια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

OΚ, walls don't get erections - though they do get erected - but we don't want to miss the wall for the bricks. ;)


----------



## cougr (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol! Now that's what I call a real-life Pinocchio! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> OΚ, walls don't get erections - though they do get erected - but we don't want to miss the wall for the bricks. ;)



Αντί erection διάβασα election :curse::curse: -είναι *τόσο βαριά* η εκλογίτιδα, γιατρέ μου; Θα τη σκαπουλάρω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


> είναι *τόσο βαριά* η εκλογίτιδα, γιατρέ μου; Θα τη σκαπουλάρω;



Λυπάμαι, αλλά όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λυπάμαι, αλλά όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2012)

Σώπα βρε, μην κλαις. Θέλεις να σου διαβάσω ένα μνημόνιο να κοιμηθείς;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2012)

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα κοιμηθώ; Βρε μπας και γι' αυτό δεν το διάβασε ο Μιχαλάκης; Για να είναι πάντα αλέρτος; :devil:
Πώς λέμε μ' ένα Άρλεκιν ξεχνιέσαι; Μ' ένα μνημόνιο αποκοιμιέσαι!


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Αλέρτος, Αλέκος ή αρλεκίνος;
Άλλο ρήμα που ριμάρει θα έβαζα αντί του «αποκοιμιέσαι», αλλά στράφι θα πήγαινε το erection election lection, όπως πήγε και το rection.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αλέρτος, Αλέκος ή αρλεκίνος;
> Άλλο ρήμα που ριμάρει θα έβαζα αντί του «αποκοιμιέσαι», αλλά στράφι θα πήγαινε το erection election lection, όπως πήγε και το rection.




ellale humanum est


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2012)

Και, αφού έκανα το λάθος και πήγα στο Amazon για να δείξω πώς είναι οι παραμάνες σε κάποιον που είχε απορία σε άλλο φόρουμ, παίρνω σήμερα ηλεμήνυμα από την Amazon:

Are you looking for something in our Sewing department? If so, you might be interested in these items:
Blanket Pins
Large Safety Pin Set (Sizes 2.5", 3", 4")
Dritz(R) Blanket Pins - Nickel Finish 2/Pkg 

και άλλα σαν αυτά... Πρέπει να προσέχεις πού μπαίνεις πώς με δηλωμένη την ταυτότητά σου...


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Σε αποτελείωσε εκείνο το Νickel Finish στο τέλος, ε; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2012)

Άπαιχτο: Αρχαίο πνεύμα αθάνατον.

Αν μια εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις, σας περιμένει μυθιστόρημα. 
Είναι τόσο αριστουργηματικό, ώστε σκέφτηκα σοβαρά μήπως του άξιζε χωριστό δικό του νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Ας δώσουμε και την πηγή: http://athensville.blogspot.gr/2012/06/x.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

1. Για τη _μετώπη _που πρέπει να είναι _μετόπη_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11081-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CF%8C%CF%80%CE%B7-(%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%89%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85)
2. Για το αισθητικό του θέματος, παρεΐτσα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-και-για-κλάματα&p=48864&viewfull=1#post48864


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2012)

Το σπιτόσκυλο τις είχε εντοπίσει πρόπερσι!


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά χωρίς καρυάτιδες και ευτυχώς σε λίγο πιο παλ χρώματα (κίτρινο, άσπρο και μαύρο) χτίστηκε πριν μερικά χρόνια στη γειτονιά μας στην Πάτρα. Έχει και βρυσούλα- αχιβάδα στην είσοδο του πάρκιγκ, και γυψιναι διακοσμήσεις, αλλά τα μπαλκόνια τους είναι φερ φορζέ, με μυθικά ζώα και φυτά. Αγορασμένα από τον κυρ-Ηφαιστο με τα είδη κιγκαλερίας. 
Γειτονεύει με άλλο αρχιτεκτονικό θάμα, οχταόροφη πολυκατοικία σε στυλ κρουαζιερόπλοιου, με εξωτερικά ασανσέρ, φινιστρίνια για παράθυρα και κεραμίδι, η οποία περιλαμβάνει και κήπο με αρχαία- για χάρη τους καθυστέρησε η ανέγερση καμιά δεκαετία, δυστυχώς όμως τελικά χτίσανε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

Στη γειτονιά που είναι το πατρικό μου έχουμε κρητικιά πολυκατοικία (χαμπάρι μας πήρανε; :)), που είναι βαμμένη μπλε με κολώνες μπορντώ, στιλ Κνωσός γουίδ έι τουίστ, και έχει και την Παριζιάνα μεταξύ των ψηφιδωτών του, μαζί με μια φιδοκρατούσα θεότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2012)

Εγώ έχω δει το πολύ μέχρι ελληνορωμαϊκή είσοδο. Τέτοια μεγαλεία δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Αχ πώς θα ήθελα να ζω σε μια τέτοια πολυκατοικία!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τέτοια μεγαλεία δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Αχ πώς θα ήθελα να ζω σε μια τέτοια πολυκατοικία!


Η Σαλονίκη προτιμά αρχιτεκτονική σε στιλ Λάβκραφτ! http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2010/12/29/thessaloniki-horror/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2012)

Πρέπει να είναι καινούρια πολυκατοικία, γιατί τον Εύοσμο τον έχω φάει με τα πόδια (έκφραση κι αυτή...) αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αριστούργημα. Πρέπει να την δω από κοντά επειγόντως. Θα πάρω μαζί μου και την φωτογραφική.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Για να εντοπίσεις τη διεύθυνση, ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις αυτούς: http://www.spitogatos.gr/gr/πώληση_Μεζονέτα_Εύοσμος-l262472.


----------



## crystal (Jun 26, 2012)

Πιο εγκληματικό απ' όλα μου φαίνεται το γεγονός ότι σε 84 τετραγωνικά, βρήκαν να βάλουν το μπάνιο ακριβώς δίπλα στην κουζίνα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Μπορεί η κουζίνα να λειτουργεί με φυσικό αέριο...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί η κουζίνα να λειτουργεί με φυσικό αέριο...


Να σας πω, όταν γράφετε τέτοια βάζετε και κανένα γουόρνινγκ, ρεζίλι των σκυλιώνε έγινα πάλι!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Εμ εσύ κορίτσι μου πάλι, μπέρδεψες το natural gas με το laughing gas...


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

Βλέπω το έχει ξαναβάψει. Μέχρι πριν κάποια χρόνια ήταν ελαφρώς διαφορετικό. 
Πάντως κάνει όντως την διαφορά ανάμεσα στα υπόλοιπα γειτνιάζοντα κτήρια. The odd one out ένα πράγμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

LostVerse, τα αιγαλεώτικα είναι δύο: το ένα σχεδόν απέναντι απ' τ' άλλο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

Εγώ λέω για το γωνιακό, αυτό του pdf.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> LostVerse, τα αιγαλαιώτικα είναι δύο: το ένα σχεδόν απέναντι απ' τ' άλλο.


Πουρκουά "αιγαλαιώτικα" και όχι "αιγαλεώτικα";


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Τάιπο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Και καλύτερα _αιγαλιώτικο_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Όπως λέμε "καλλιθιώτικο";


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Όπως λέμε _Αιγαλιώτες_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όπως λέμε _Αιγαλιώτες_.



Αν κρίνω από τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα που δίνει η αναζήτηση, υποψιάζομαι ότι το πας τεχνηέντως σε πολιτική συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

To τραγικό με αυτές τις πολυκατοκίες (όλες, όχι μόνο τις αρχαιοπρεπείς) ειναι ότι οι αρχιτέκτονες που τις σχεδιάσανε νομίζουν ότι ξέφυγαν από το σωρό, δεν έφτιαξαν ένα τετράγωνο τσιμεντόκουτο, φτιάξανε πιο σικ και πιο καλλιτεχνικά πράματα.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> To τραγικό με αυτές τις πολυκατοκίες (όλες, όχι μόνο τις αρχαιοπρεπείς) ειναι ότι οι αρχιτέκτονες που τις σχεδιάσανε νομίζουν ότι ξέφυγαν από το σωρό, δεν έφτιαξαν ένα τετράγωνο τσιμεντόκουτο, φτιάξανε πιο σικ και πιο καλλιτεχνικά πράματα.



Η συγκεκριμένη δεν φτιάχτηκε ως τέτοια, φτιάχτηκε ως τετράγωνο τσιμεντόκουτο, αλλά ο μάστορας που έχει το μαγαζί, εκ των υστέρων και με πολύ μεράκι την έφερε στην σημερινή της κατάσταση. Τώρα το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό, αλλά αντικειμενικά η συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία ξεχωρίζει. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> To τραγικό με αυτές τις πολυκατοκίες (όλες, όχι μόνο τις αρχαιοπρεπείς) ειναι ότι οι αρχιτέκτονες που τις σχεδιάσανε νομίζουν ότι ξέφυγαν από το σωρό, δεν έφτιαξαν ένα τετράγωνο τσιμεντόκουτο, φτιάξανε πιο σικ και πιο καλλιτεχνικά πράματα.


Πράγματι - εντωμεταξύ είμαι σίγουρη πως κανείς τους δεν διαβάζει διεθνή περιοδικά αρχιτεκτονικής ή ντιζάιν και άλλα τέτοια φλούφλικα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

Oμολογώ ότι γέλασα σε σημείο που χρειάστηκε να μπουν τα μεγάλα μέσα για να σταματήσω (ηρεμία, αναπνοές αργές, αυτοσυγκέντρωση κλπ) με αυτό εδώ και κυρίως βέβαια με τα σχόλιά του. Δε λέω, να έχει άποψη ο αρχιτέκτονας, αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Έχω μια θεία η οποία φτιάχνει πολυκατοικίες χωρίς γωνίες και το χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι τα μπαλκόνια είναι όλο τσιμέντο μέχρι απάνω, χωρίς κάγκελα. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν φτιάχνει πολεμίστρες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έχω μια θεία η οποία φτιάχνει πολυκατοικίες χωρίς γωνίες και το χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι τα μπαλκόνια είναι όλο τσιμέντο μέχρι απάνω, χωρίς κάγκελα. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν φτιάχνει πολεμίστρες.


Τι φτιάχνει; Suicide platforms?


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι φτιάχνει; Suicide platforms?



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Εννούσα ότι φτιάχνει σαν αυτό, που είναι όλο τσιμέντο και χωρίς κάγκελα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

Ο πύργος έχει και αδερφάκια!


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Παραδεχτείτε όμως ότι είναι δύσκολο να φανταστείτε τη ζωή χωρίς μια γωνιά τζακιού σαν αυτήν:






Ή αυτήν:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο πύργος έχει και αδερφάκια!


Αυτή η κατασκευαστική θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «Μεγάλο Ροκέ»!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2012)

Καλά, κοροϊδεύετε εσείς, σνομπ άθρωπες. Άλλοι τα ζηλεύουν και τα ονειρεύονται αυτά τα μεγαλεία. Ιδού:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτή η κατασκευαστική θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «Μεγάλο Ροκέ»!


:lol:


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 27, 2012)

Χρειάστηκε να ψάξω τις αρχαίες φωτογραφίες μου αλλά το βρήκα! Καλοκαίρι του '93 κοντά στη Μαντινεία. Σήμερα είδα ότι αναφέρεται και σ' ένα ιστολόγιο (http://seiriosteam.blogspot.be/2010/09/blog-post_28.html)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2012)

Παναγία μου! Τι εξάμβλωμα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

Μα κανείς δεν έχει γούστο, να φτιάξει σε αυτή τη ρημαδοχώρα ένα σπίτι άλα μεξικάνα;


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Σχετικά μe το τέρας της Μαντινείας: Όταν διαβάζετε στα βιβλία ιστορίας ότι χτίζονται οι νέες πόλεις με το υλικό των παλιών, τι νομίζετε; Κάπως έτσι βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα. Σε κάποιο χωριό της Κορινθίας, εκεί που περνάει η ΠΕΟ Κορίνθου Πατρών έχουν φτιάξει μια εκκλησία πρωτοβυζαντινού ρυθμού, δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι σε ποιο χωριό να βρω φωτογραφίες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι φτιάχνει; Suicide platforms?





SBE said:


> Εννούσα ότι φτιάχνει σαν αυτό, που είναι όλο τσιμέντο και χωρίς κάγκελα.



Bauχάος, οικιστικό ακίνητο «Μπεζ Κελιά», Τρέλινγκεν. 
Βλέπω κάτι κάγκελα πάνω από την είσοδο, ίσως να τα πρόσθεσαν για τα μυαλά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2012)

...ή μάλλον, το βρήκα τυχαία (:inno:) στο ίντερνετ :)
Where are you on the global fat scale? (Χαιρετίσματα από Εσθονία)


----------



## Themis (Jul 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Where are you on the global fat scale? (Χαιρετίσματα από Εσθονία)


Ανταποδίδω τους χαιρετισμούς από Σουαζιλάνδη, και η ThemisDaughter από Σομαλία.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ανταποδίδω τους χαιρετισμούς από Σουαζιλάνδη, και η ThemisDaughter από Σομαλία.



Ωρέ συ, τσαι πού 'σαι στη Σουαζιλάνδη τσαι δε σε πέτυχα; Ήρθα παέ στο Manzini να τσυνηζήσω ροζ πάνθηρες, μα είπανέ μου πως ήκαμα λάθος ένα γράμμα. Να βρεθούμε σκιας στη Lobamba να τα πιούμε, να βρούμε τσαι κιαμιά κουζουλομάμα να χορέψομε λα μπάμπα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Εμένα κάτι για Αυστρία μού είπε και νομίζω ότι είναι το πιο έμμεσο σχόλιο που μπορεί να κάνει κανείς για την μπιροκοιλιά μου. Ουφ, κατάθλιψη πάλι. Άντε να πνίξω πάλι τον πόνο μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, εγώ είμαι στη Μοζαμβίκη, ενθαρρυντικό. Επίσης, You have a lower BMI than 82% of females aged 45-59 in your country. Ακόμα πιο ενθαρρυντικό!


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

Χαιρετισμούς από Μολδαβία. Εκεί που για πρωινό, μεσημεριανό, βραδινό τρώνε κομουνισμό. Δε θέλει ρώτημα γιατί φούσκωσε η κοιλιά μου!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα η μεγαλύτερη ξεφτίλα θα ήταν να βρεθώ ότι ανήκω στις παρακάτω χώρες που στεγάζουν τους περισσότερους παχύσαρκους: 


Tonga
Micronesia
Samoa
Kuwait
Egypt
Barbados
Trinidad and Tobago
United Arab Emirates
Jordan
Malta
United States


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2012)

Mahisse and Galab wanaagsan from Djibouti!


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

Κι εγώ από τη χώρα του Γκολοντόμορ...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 14, 2012)

Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς από το όμορφο -και δροσερό - Ομάν, αμάν Παναγιά μου! 
Απαπαπα! Έφυγα για Φίτζι, Μισίρι, Σαμόα, να 'χω και λίγο τράτο να βάλω κανα κιλό ακόμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Μα επιτρέπονται οι δημοσκοπήσεις δύο εβδομάδες πριν από τις εκλογές (της παραλίας, εννοώ);


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2012)

Επιτέλους, μια ζωή ονειρευόμουν να γίνω κι εγώ βορειοευρωπαίος! Χαιρετίσματα από το BMI της Νορβηγίας*.

...αν και όταν πατήσω τα 30, λίαν συντόμως, θα ανήκω στο BMI της Μακεδονίας. Παραλίγο να πέσει τελείως μέσα το τεστ. Βέβαια είμαι από την Μακεδονία, αλλά όχι αυτήν που εννοεί το BBC.

Εν τω μεταξύ πόσο χοντρός είναι ο μέσος Έλληνας και μου βγάζει BMI μικρότερο του 80% της ηλικιακής μου ομάδας;


* αν αφαιρέσω ένα κιλό, με βγάζει Ισλανδό.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 16, 2012)

Νικαρά(γ)ουα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι για καλό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

... με τίτλο μηνύματος:
*Ό,τι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει πιο δυνατό!*

(Του Νίτσε: That which does not kill us makes us stronger. Ό,τι δεν μας σκοτώνει μας κάνει πιο δυνατούς.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 30, 2012)

Μη μου πείτε πως δεν βλέπετε τον δάκτυλο που κρύβεται πίσω από τον αρσιβαρίστα αρούρη με τις θαυμαστές επιδόσεις. Γιά θυμηθείτε κάποιον _αόκνως πουσαπίζοντα..._ hint, heavy hint...


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Αρκετά γνωστά (η επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει) και μερικά που τα διαβάζω πρώτη φορά. Όλα απολαυστικά:


*When insults had class*

These glorious insults are from an era before the English language got boiled down to four-letter words.


The exchange between Churchill & Lady Astor: She said, "If you were my husband I'd give you poison." He said, "If you were my wife, I'd drink it."
A Member of Parliament to Disraeli: "Sir, you will either die on the gallows or of some unspeakable disease." "That depends, Sir," said Disraeli, whether I embrace your policies or your mistress."
"He had delusions of adequacy." — Walter Kerr
"He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire." — Winston Churchill
"I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great pleasure." — Clarence Darrow
"He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to the dictionary." — William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway).
"Thank you for sending me a copy of your book; I'll waste no time reading it." — Moses Hadas
"I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it." — Mark Twain
"He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends." — Oscar Wilde
"I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a friend.... if you have one." — George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill
"Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second... if there is one." — Winston Churchill, in response to the above.
"I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here." — Stephen Bishop
"He is a self-made man and worships his creator." — John Bright
"I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial." — Irvin S. Cobb
"He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others." — Samuel Johnson
"He is simply a shiver looking for a spine to run up." — Paul Keating
"In order to avoid being called a flirt, she always yielded easily." — Charles, Count Talleyrand
"He loves nature in spite of what it did to him." — Forrest Tucker
"Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?" — Mark Twain
"His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork." — Mae West
"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go." — Oscar Wilde
"He uses statistics as a drunken man uses lamp-posts... for support rather than illumination." About Andrew Lang (1844-1912)
"He has Van Gogh's ear for music." — Billy Wilder
"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it." — Groucho Marx


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2012)

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, ενώ κάποια μού άρεσαν, τα περισσότερα δεν βλέπω τι διαφορά έχουν από τα "_είσαι καθυστερημένος/ηλίθιος/ζώον_", _σκάσε_ και _γαμιέσαι_, για να μην πω ότι θα προτιμούσα τα τελευταία. Τα πιο πολλά είναι πικρόχολες κακίες, μερικές απ' τις οποίες δεν έχουν καν έρεισμα (π.χ. αυτό με τον Μπέρναρντ Σο). Για να μην πω για το δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Του Μπέρναρντ Σο είναι από τα μυθεύματα που κυκλοφορούν αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αλλά του Ντισραέλι έχει πλάκα λόγω προφορικής ετοιμότητας. Οι γραπτές μπηχτές επιβάλλεται να είναι περισσότερο δουλεμένες.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 24, 2012)

•"I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here." — Stephen Bishop
Ώστε από εκεί...!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 24, 2012)

Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή, κοτζάμ δοκίμιο έχει γράψει ο Μπόρχες για τη λεπτή τέχνη της προσβολής, όλο με τέτοια.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αρκετά γνωστά (η επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει) και μερικά που τα διαβάζω πρώτη φορά. Όλα απολαυστικά:


 http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...nded-in-my-email&p=44185&viewfull=1#post44185


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή, κοτζάμ δοκίμιο έχει γράψει ο Μπόρχες για τη λεπτή τέχνη της προσβολής, όλο με τέτοια.



Τι να πω, μπορεί να είμαι πιο χοντρόπετσος και να βρίσκω την ευθεία προσβολή πιο τίμια, έγκυρη, αποστομωτική και ηθική. Εξαιρώ μερικά πολύ καλά, όπως το πρώτο, με τον Τσόρτσιλ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι να πω, μπορεί να είμαι πιο χοντρόπετσος και να βρίσκω την ευθεία προσβολή πιο τίμια, έγκυρη, αποστομωτική και ηθική.


Η προσβολή είναι όπως το σεξ: Όσο πιο περίτεχνα, τόσο πιο αξέχαστα. :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η προσβολή είναι όπως το σεξ: Όσο πιο περίτεχνα, τόσο πιο αξέχαστα. :twit:



Ναι, αλλά μερικοί το σεξ το προτιμούν απλά ζωώδες.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 27, 2012)

Αυτό θα ταίριαζε και στο νήμα με τα λάθη, αλλά είπα να το βάλω εδώ:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 27, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό θα ταίριαζε και στο νήμα με τα λάθη, αλλά είπα να το βάλω εδώ:
> View attachment 3226



Χααχαχα, προσπαθώ να το "μεταφράσω" αλλά και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο σουρεαλιστής ποιητής. Μέγεθος! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Υπερβολές, δεν καταλαβαίνεις! ;) Αν έχει σπάσει η λεπίδα του στροφείου του ελικοπτερακίου, να μην προσπαθήσετε να παίξετε πετώντας το επειδή μπορεί να τραυματιστεί κανείς.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 27, 2012)

Ναι αλλά το "create the human body" τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; :-D :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ναι αλλά το "create the human body" τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; :-D :-D



Να _κάνει κρέατα_ το ανθρώπινο σώμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Το create ταιριάζει με την αποκάτω λέξη του, την damage, φυσικά. ;)

Η επιγραφή διαβάζεται βουστροφηδόν: create or blame damage the human body. Καπίτο; Είναι τόοοοοσο απλό... :angel:


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Εννοεί it will create damage (to) the human body or blade (με τυπογραφικό, έβαλαν blame).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ό,τι δεν μας σκοτώνει μας κάνει πιο δυνατούς.


Άσχετο τώρα και σοβαρεύω το νήμα, πράγμα απαράδεκτο, αλλά το πιστεύετε αυτό; Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία μάλλον το αντίθετο έχει δείξει. Οι πολλές και χοντρές ήττες μου ρίχνουν το ηθικό και μου απομυζούν τις δυνάμεις. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, *ορισμένα ίσως *μας κάνουν πιο δυνατούς - και αυτό μόνον αν τα αξιοποιήσουμε με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο - αλλά όλα, όλους, πάντα; Νίτσε - ξενίτσε, διαφωνώ ολωσδιόλου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Εγώ, Μελάνη, πάντα το θεωρούσα χιούμορ το απόφθεγμα. Γιατί πιστεύω ότι τα τραύματα αφήνουν κουσούρια που οδηγούν σε άλλα τραύματα και κάνουν τους ψυχαναλυτές να έχουν λογαριασμό στην Ελβετία


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άσχετο τώρα και σοβαρεύω το νήμα, πράγμα απαράδεκτο, αλλά το πιστεύετε αυτό;



Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου, αλλά το ψέλλιζα πάντα στον εαυτό μου όταν είχα προβλήματα. Τώρα το έχω αλλάξει σε "όλα θα πάνε καλά, κοιμήσου".


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Νίτσε εννοούσε ότι πετυχημένος είναι αυτός που καταφέρνει να αξιοποιήσει και τις αναποδιές. Πώς, ας πούμε, η Ελλάδα αξιοποιεί την κρίση για να ξεπεταχτεί μπροστά και από χώρα απλώς μεταπολεμική να γίνει χώρα του 21ου αιώνα; Καμία σχέση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Ορίστε, από το _Ecce Homo_ (πού κατάντησε κι αυτό...):

And basically, how do you know that someone has turned out well! By the fact that a well-turned-out person does our senses good: by the fact that he is cut from wood that is simultaneously hard, gentle, and fragrant. He only has a taste for what agrees with him; his enjoyment, his desires stop at the boundary of what is agreeable to him. He works out how to repair damages, he uses mishaps to his advantage; what does not kill him makes him stronger.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον! Η γερμανική (και η ελληνική) βίκη δίνουν αυτή τη φράση στο _Λυκόφως των ειδώλων_ (1888), στα _Ρητά και αιχμές_:

(ελληνική): Από τη σχολή πολέμου της ζωής. – Ό,τι δε με σκοτώνει με κάνει πιο δυνατό. 

Η αγγλική γουίκη προσφέρει το ακριβέστερο: δύο επιλογές
(γουικιθήκη): στο Ecce Homo, αλλά
(γουικιπίντια), στο ειδικό άρθρο, στο Λυκόφως.

MAXIMS AND ARROWS
[...]
8 Out of life's school of war: What does not destroy me, makes me stronger.
[...]

Τέλος, η γερμανική το δίνει στο Λυκόφως των ειδώλων (_Götzen-Dämmerung_):
Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich stärker." - Sprüche und Pfeile, 8.

και στο Ecce Homo:

Warum ich so weise bin.
[...]
Dass ein wohlgerathner Mensch unsern Sinnen wohlthut: dass er aus einem Holze geschnitzt ist, das hart, zart und wohlriechend zugleich ist. Ihm schmeckt nur, was ihm zuträglich ist; sein Gefallen, seine Lust hört auf, wo das Maass des Zuträglichen überschritten wird. Er erräth Heilmittel gegen Schädigungen, er nützt schlimme Zufälle zu seinem Vortheil aus; *was ihn nicht umbringt, macht ihn stärker*. [...]

Στην πραγματικότητα, ο Ν. χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη φράση και στο _Λυκόφως των ειδώλων_ και, λίγο αργότερα, στο _Ίδε ο άνθρωπος_ (στο απόσπασμα που έδωσε ο Νίκελ). Στο _Λυκόφως_, είναι σε πρώτο πρόσωπο: Ό,τι δεν με σκοτώνει, με κάνει πιο δυνατό. Στο _Ίδε ο άνθρωπος_ είναι στο γ' πρόσωπο.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 27, 2012)

Πάντως ένα φιλαράκι μου (ψυχίατρος, τι σύμπτωση!) είναι της άποψης: εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι δεν σε σκοτώνει. Αν όμως σε αφήσει με βαρύτατο εγκεφαλικό, είναι καλύτερα; 
Πάνω κάτω το ίδιο που λέει και η Μελάνη, δηλαδή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2012)

...


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Bafo# bafw


----------



## Themis (Oct 29, 2012)

-Άσε ρε φίλε τι έπαθα.
-Τι ρε;
-Παρασκευή & 13 σήμερα και έχω συνέντευξη για δουλειά.
-Καλά ρε μ@λ@κα πιστεύεις ακόμα στις προσλήψεις???


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2012)

(από εδώ)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 4, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Το μαγαζί αυτό είναι γνωστό και το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά αυτή εδώ η σελίδα η προχτεσινή που μου την έστειλαν είναι από τις πιο αστείες που έχω δει τελευταία και αποδεικνύει ότι τα νέρντια έχουν χιούμορ- και τα κινητά τους έχουν στη μνήμη τις χειρότερες λέξεις. 
Damn you autocorrect... διαβάστε τα όλα, είναι κάμποσα. Παραθέτω ένα μόνο που λύνει μια σοβαρη απορία χρηστών Απλ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

You travel all around the globe looking for the world’s most beautiful cave. . . and the best one is in Sheffield

Thanks, Bernie!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 12, 2012)

My pleasure!:)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> My pleasure!:)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Να μια καλή ιδέα. Να ζούμε εκ περιτροπής στα σπίτια των άλλων. Σήμερα θα ανάψει καλοριφέρ στο σπίτι του Τάσου. Θα μαζευτούμε όλοι εκεί. Οι πιο ευκατάστατοι θα φέρουν κρασάκι, να ανέβουν οι καλορί. Κάποιοι που τη βρίσκουν αλλιώς θα φέρουν τσιγαράκια (από εκεί βγαίνει το «καλό ρίφερ» — καμία σχέση με το reefer = ψυγείο). Θα κάνουμε κεφάλι γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε οκτώ σε δύο κρεβάτια, γέροι άνθρωποι.







Από το κρύο, ούτε δέκα λέξεις δεν μπορούν να γράψουν χωρίς να κάνουν λάθος...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Ναι, να πάρει η οργή. Εκείνο το πότο βγάζει μάτι. Μάλλον έλιωσε το παγάκι από τη ζέστη και μετατοπίστηκε στο ποτήρι. (Λέμε κανα κρύο γιατί ζεσταθήκαμε απότομα :blush::blush: )


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Μια εκπληκτική διαφήμιση του Γκάρντιαν με πολλές (κατά τη γνώμη μου) αναγνώσεις.
Και, εχμ, όχι ακριβώς _αστεία_


----------



## Marinos (Nov 27, 2012)

Λίγο παλιό αλλά καλό.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Λίγο παλιό αλλά καλό.


Σήμερα μου το στείλανε. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Την έχω δει και την θεωρώ πραγματικά γαμάτη. Δείχνει τι μπορεί να σκαρφιστεί ένας ευρηματικός διαφημιστής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Για τον εφτάχρονο - που τώρα μπορεί να είναι και οκτάχρονος - διευθυντή ορχήστρας θα πρέπει να έχετε πάρει κι εσείς κάποιο βιντεάκι στο ταχυδρομείο σας.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BNNFtlF9CDE

Αν σας αρέσει, κάνετε αναζήτηση τον Edward Yudenich στο YouTube.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Χαριτωμένο, αλλά στ' αλήθεια διευθύνει ή απλώς παριστάνει πώς διευθύνει; Έκανε πρόβες με την ορχήστρα; "Έφτιαξε" την μουσική; Ωραίο σαν θέαμα, γλυκό κι αξιαγάπητο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι παίζει λειτουργικό ρόλο στην διεύθυνση του κομματιού.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Προς απανταχού ανύπαντρους: _Παντρευόμαστε μόνο με Ελληνόπουλα. Κρατάμε ζωντανό τον ελληνισμό_ (για την ακρίβεια, ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΟΠΟΥΛΑ. ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣΜΟ).

Ζω για τη στιγμή που θα ζητηθεί και πεντιγκρί: «Έλληνας πέντε γενιών ζητεί Ελληνοπούλα με σκοπό την παραγωγή 100% ανόθευτων Ελληνόπουλων για συμμετοχή σε διαγωνισμό που θα αναδείξει το πιο λαμπερό τρίχωμα το γάμο. Φωτογραφία απαραίτητη».

Το κλου της υπόθεσης είναι αυτός που, βλέποντας την ελληνική Ελληνοπούλα να πετά νερό με το σταμνί της, συγγνώμη, με τον αμφορέα της στον νεαρό με τη φούστα, συγγνώμη, με την αρχαιοελληνική ενδυμασία, γράφει:
Θέλω μια Ελληνίδα....! (Εντάξει, κι εγώ θέλω λογαριασμό στα Κέιμαν, αλλά δεν κάνω κι έτσι)
σαν αυτή της φωτογραφίας!  (Α, μάλιστα, μισό λεπτό, το έμαθε και έρχεται τρέχοντας)
ας είναι στην ψυχή Ελληνίδα κι όλα τ'άλλα έπονται!  (Τελικά το θες το γκομενάκι ή δεν το θες; )
 Χαίρε Απολλώνιο κορμί!  (Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να με φέρνεις σε δύσκολη θέση μπροστά σε τόσο κόσμο!)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Και επειδή ο γκούγκλης όλα τα ξέρει, αμφότερα τα γκομενάκια στις φωτογραφίες είναι Ρωσόπουλα, και ουχί Ελληνόπουλα, όπως όλα δείχνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

♥ like


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί είναι τόσο μεγάλο ζήτημα τι εθνικότητας σύζυγο θα έχει ο καθένας. Οι πιθανότητες να παντρευτεί ένας Έλληνας με Ελληνίδα είναι πολύ πολύ περισσότερες από τις πιθανότητες να παντρευτεί αλλοδαπή. Κι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με πατριωτισμούς. Στην Ελλάδα ζεις, Έλληνες γνωρίζεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

♥ like

Καλά, σταματάω... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και επειδή ο γκούγκλης όλα τα ξέρει, αμφότερα τα γκομενάκια στις φωτογραφίες είναι Ρωσόπουλα, και ουχί Ελληνόπουλα, όπως όλα δείχνουν.



Ήθελα να το πω ότι δεν μου μοιάζουν και πολύ ελληνόπουλα τα παιδιά. Ειδικά ο τυπάς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο νεαρός στις φωτογραφίες στη φάτσα δε μοιάζει πολύ για Έλληνας (αν και με τριγωνικό κεφάλι και τέτοια μύτη, μπορεί να τον έλεγες και Πόντιο). Η κοπέλλα είναι με ερωτηματικό, γιατί το μακιγιάζ κάνει ακόμα και τις ιέρειες των Ολυμπιακών να μοιάζουν σαν αρχαία αγάλματα. Οπότε αυτός που θέλει αυτή την Ελληνίδα τώρα, μάλλον δεν κοίταξε το πρόσωπό της.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Μα αφού είναι Ρωσίδα η κοπέλα, δες δεύτερο ποστ μου παραπάνω. Κρίμα, μου χάλασε και τα σχέδια, περίμενα πώς και πώς να ανοίξει ο καιρός και να βάλω τη χλαμύδα το χιτώνα μου να πάω να παίξω με τα κύματα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα αφού είναι Ρωσίδα η κοπέλα, δες δεύτερο ποστ μου παραπάνω. Κρίμα, μου χάλασε και τα σχέδια, περίμενα πώς και πώς να ανοίξει ο καιρός και να βάλω τη χλαμύδα το χιτώνα μου να πάω να παίξω με τα κύματα...



Κι εγώ ρε γαμώτο. Το σώμα μου έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες αναλογίες με του τυπά, όλα τα χλαμυδοφόρα γκομενάκια θα έτρεχαν πάνω μου σαν τρελά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> αν και με τριγωνικό κεφάλι και τέτοια μύτη, μπορεί να τον έλεγες και Πόντιο



Σόρι, αλλά καμμία σχέση.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2012)

Αυτός που φωνάζει «Χαίρε _*Απολλώνιο *_κορμί!», σίγουρα λιμπίζεται το κορίτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Κοίτα, εσύ μπορεί να λέγεσαι Ελληγενής, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε, είσαι; Μήπως το γράφεις για ξεκάρφωμα; Για να μας πάρεις τα καλύτερα κορίτσια και να μας φας το πεντιγκρί; Μήπως είσαι μασώνος; Δάχτυλος του οχτρού;


Elsa said:


> Αυτός που φωνάζει «Χαίρε _*Απολλώνιο *_κορμί!», σίγουρα λιμπίζεται το κορίτσι;


Τι να σου πω, βρε Έλσα, κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτηκα


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αυτός που φωνάζει «Χαίρε _*Απολλώνιο *_κορμί!», σίγουρα λιμπίζεται το κορίτσι;


Μπορεί να εννοεί πως το κορίτσι είναι από τη Νέα Απολλωνία, και τα νερά είναι της Βόλβης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Το τοπίο μου θύμισε λίγο Ιτέα μεριά, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά προφανώς είναι Βαϊκάλη. 

Κι εσύ βρε Έλσα τι ήθελες να λέει ο τύπος; Χαίρε Αρτεμίσιο κορμί; Θα το μπέρδευε κανείς με το ακρωτήριο. 
Άσε που η Άρτεμη δεν τα πήγαινε καλά με τους άντρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εσυ βρε Έλσα τι ήθελες να λεει ο τυπος; Χαίρε Αρτεμίσιο κορμί; Θα το μπέρδευε κανείς με το ακρωτήριο.
> Άσε που η Άρτεμη δεν τα πήγαινε καλά με τους άντρες.



Η Αφροδίτη όμως τα πήγαινε μια χαρά. Χαίρε* αφροδίσιο νοσ... εεε... κορμί.


* να βάλει κόμμα κανείς ή να κάνει; Ιδού η απορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το τοπίο μου θύμησε λίγο Ιτέα μεριά, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά προφανώς είναι Βαϊκάλη.


:lol: Μου αρέσει η σιγουριά σου. Μήπως έχεις και την κλήρωση του αυριανού Τζόκερ;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Άμα δεν έδειχνα σιγουριά δόχτορα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αυτός που φωνάζει «Χαίρε _*Απολλώνιο *_κορμί!», σίγουρα λιμπίζεται το κορίτσι;





Hellegennes said:


> Χαίρε* αφροδίσιο νοσ... εεε... κορμί.
> * να βάλει κόμμα κανείς;


Η βεβαιότητα ότι κάποια στιγμή κάποιος θα ζητήσει το κόμμα που λείπει από κάποια κλητική προσφώνηση έχει πλέον γίνει μεγαλύτερη από τη βεβαιότητα ότι κάποια στιγμή η συζήτηση θα φτάσει στον Χίτλερ.

Γελάνε και τα μουστάκια μου. Και το τσουλούφι μου...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το σώμα μου έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες αναλογίες με του τυπά, όλα τα χλαμυδοφόρα γκομενάκια θα έτρεχαν πάνω μου σαν τρελά.


Φτάνει να μην είναι και χλαμυδιοφόρα... αμάν ρε παιδιά τι 'ταν ετούτο!

Δε με λέτε, εγώ που πήρα Ισπανό και αναπαράχθηκα μαζί του, πόσο τοις εκατό ελληνίδα είμαι;
Βέβαια δεν τον παντρεύτηκα, τον έχω αστεφάνωτο... γλιτώνω κανένα μόριο;

Αγαπημένη ατάκα: "θα σηκωθεί ο Σωκράτης και θα μας δέρνει με τις μλκιες που λέμε!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Φτάνει να μην είναι και χλαμυδιοφόρα... αμάν ρε παιδιά τι 'ταν ετούτο!
> 
> Δε με λέτε, εγώ που πήρα Ισπανό και αναπαράχθηκα μαζί του, πόσο τοις εκατό ελληνίδα είμαι;
> Βέβαια δεν τον παντρεύτηκα, τον έχω αστεφάνωτο... γλιτώνω κανένα μόριο;
> ...



Εξαρτάται ντήαρ, αν είναι Ανδαλουσιανός (ή όπως τους λένε) την πάτησες. Σου πούλησαν τσιγγάνικο αίμα. Τα παιδιά σου θα βγουν φριχτοί ανθέλληνες και θα διαβάζουν Λόρκα αντί Παπαδιαμάντη. Αν δεν είναι Ανδαλουσιανός, τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχει αραβικό αίμα, όποτε είμαστε οκέι (οι Άραβες είναι φίλοι μας, ειδικά αυτοί που εκρήγνυνται στο Ισραήλ).


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Για δείτε το όμως κι απ'τη μεριά του ξένου... Γιατι να παντρευτούν Έλληνες (και Ελληνίδες) ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Γιατί όχι;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι έχουν αλλάξει τα ήθη και έχει επικρατήσει το παπούτσι από τον τόπο σου, αλλά όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια μεταπτυχιακή κι έμενα σε εστία είχαν βουτήξει οι Έλληνες της εστίας έναν αλλοδαπό, χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι τα είχε με Ελληνίδα, και του είχαν πει ότι οι Ελληνίδες είναι: κοντοπόδαρες, τριχωτές, άσχημες, κοιτάνε να σε τυλίξουν και έχουν και μαμάδες φρικτές. Αντίστοιχα βεβαίως οι Έλληνες είναι κοντοπόδαροι, ανατολίτες, μαυριδεροί και μαμάκηδες. 
Συγγένεμα με Έλληνες σημαίνει ότι όλες σου τις διακοπές θα τις περνάς στην Ελλάδα θες δε θες, ότι θα βομβαρδίζεσαι από ελληνική μουσική, ότι τα παιδιά σου θα έχουν υποχρεωτικά ελληνικά ονόματα (εντός Ελλάδας Εβελίνες και Σάντες, εκτός Ελλάδας Αντιγόνες και Ιάσονες), ότι θα περιμένουν όλοι να είσαι σαν Έλληνας/ Ελληνίδα για σε συμπαθήσουν, ότι θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεις τις πολλές επιδείξεις αλλοδαπότητας για να είσαι αρεστός κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

Για τον _Γάμο α λα Ελληνικά_ μιλάμε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2012)

Εννοείται. 

ΥΓ Ξέρω πολλά μικτά ζευγάρια και ο μη-Έλληνας συνήθως έχει πολύ, μα παρα πολύ μεγάλη δόση χιούμορ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, νομίζω πως επιβάλλεται: :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:Αχ, δε μπορώ....κλαίω!! Ρε τον Ανακρέοντα!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Κάποια που ξέρει την αδυναμία μου στη χημεία (δηλαδή πόσο αδύνατος ήμουν στη χημεία — βασικά, η χημεία μού ήταν κάτι το αδύνατο) μού έστειλε αυτό το ωραίο βιντεάκι για τον περιοδικό πίνακα του Μεντελέγιεφ. Ψιλοξεστραβώθηκα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2013)

...





Προπέρσινο, μα τώρα μου το πέψανε. Σωστόστ ο μαθητής, λάθος ο συντάκτης («μην σαν παραξενέψει»).


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Αμ το "Άπαι*κ*το", τι σου λέει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Ο Ιοσίφ πώς δεν έγινε Σήφης, άραγε; Μάλλον φταίει η αδιαφάνεια του βιβλικού ονόματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Marinos (Jan 11, 2013)

Ωραίο το κρητικό, το διάβασα μεγαλοφώνως και γελούσα μόνος μου :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 13, 2013)

Γραμματική τρομοκρατία:


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Γραμματική τρομοκρατία:
> View attachment 3490



Ορθογραφία ή θάνατος! 

 

- Αγκράμματον ή τάνατον;
- Εγγράμματον και τάνα τον, να μην πετάνει αγκράμματον. :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 13, 2013)

Μαζί σου! :-D


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

"Βλάσφημο", αλλά καλό.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.netnewsgr.gr/2013/01/blog-post_2009.html


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> "Βλάσφημο", αλλά καλό.



Πανξατόνι ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς! :clap:

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder = Η ομορφιά είναι εκεί που θέλεις να τη δεις
beer goggles = παραμορφωτικοί φακοί, «παρα-ομορφωτικοί φακοί»

Πολύ φλου τονε βλέπω τον Χαβιέρ. Πόσα πρέπει να πιω ακόμα; Άντε, σβέλτα, γιατί το 23ο με χαλάει, ανεπιστρεπτί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

Η Λεξιλογία εξελίσσεται σε φόρουμ κεντρώνων σινικών διαστάσεων...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η Λεξιλογία εξελίσσεται σε φόρουμ κεντρώνων σινικών διαστάσεων...



Κατάλαβες, λοιπόν, καλέ μου δόκτορα, γιατί έσβησα όλα τα άλλα ωραία αποφθέγματα από την υπογραφή μου και άφησα μόνο αυτό του Αντρέ Ζιντ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Σε Γερμανία και Γαλλία γιορτάζουν σήμερα τα 50 χρόνια γαλλογερμανικής φιλίας. Ίσως στα πλαίσια αυτά, γαλλοτραφής, μη Λεξιλόγος φίλος, μου έστειλε το εξής βιντεάκι του Λοριό, ενός ιδιαίτερα αγαπητού καλλιτέχνη σκιτσογράφου στη Γερμανία:


----------



## Marinos (Jan 22, 2013)

Καλό (και εφιαλτικό)! Αλλά τι σχέση έχει με τη γαλλογερμανική φιλία; Δεν συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Ε, γαλλοτραφής ο φίλος, γερμανομαθής εγώ, μάλλον σκέφτηκε να μου κάνει ένα δωράκι. Αλλά «εφιαλτικό»; Χμμμ...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor pussywhipped henpecked guy...


----------



## Irini (Jan 22, 2013)

Και μετά διαβάζεις για τον σύζυγο που δολοφόνησε την γυναίκα του "στα καλά καθούμενα". Μα για τα έρμα τα καθούμενα θα την δολοφονούσε αυτός ο κατακαημένος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2013)

Από τη σημερινή Lifo: ()


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Από τη σημερινή Lifo: ()
> 
> View attachment 3531




:laugh::laugh: 
Αυτό θα έπρεπε να μπει πρώτο πρώτο στο νήμα για το χαρούμενο ξύπνημα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2013)

Αυτό δεν ήρθε με mail, το απαθανάτισα με τα χεράκια μου και με το φτωχό, χαμηλής ανάλυσης κινητό μου. Οριακά διακρίνεται, καλού κακού παραθέτω τι γράφει η φωτεινή επιγραφή: ΜΠΑΡ _BELLA_ ΒΗΤΑ


Ε, αφού αυτό είναι το Bella βήτα, θα υπάρχει και Bella άλφα, αλλά αγνοείται η τύχη του...


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Λα Βήτα έ μπέλα, λα Άλφα έ μπελά (γιατί είναι η πρώτη προέκδοση και πάσχει ακόμα από τις παιδικές ασθένειες). 
Λα _Γάμα_ έ μεραβιλιόζα, μα νον έ φινάλε. Λα Xι νον έ κονοσιούτα. Λα Ωμέγα έ μόρτα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα. Ξεκινάω με το βιντεάκι που βρήκα στο ταχυδρομείο μου. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το καλύτερο πρωινό ξύπνημα. Παραταύτα, με έκανε να σκεφτώ Άμλετ. Τι σου κάνει το μυαλό όταν είναι ακόμα θολό...

What a piece of work is a man! how noble in reason! how infinite in faculty! in form and moving how express and admirable! in action how like an angel! in apprehension how like a god! the beauty of the world! the paragon of animals!


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Αυτό το βιντεάκι σκέψου το την επόμενη φορά που θα είναι βαρύς χειμώνας (ρούχα) και θα χρειαστεί να πας νοσοκομείο επειγόντως (αυτοκίνητα), να πάρεις φάρμακα (δοκιμές σε ζώα), να διατηρηθείς ζεστός (καύσιμα), να φας μια ζεστή και ελαφριά σουπίτσα (αλιεία, γεωργία, κτηνοτροφία), να σε φροντίζει γιατρός και νοσοκόμοι (βιβλία, παιδεία) κλπ κλπ. 
Όποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να ζήσει χωρίς καμιά τεχνολογία, μπορεί να πάει στη ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν, ο οποίος όμως χρησιμοποιούσε τουλάχιστον μαχαίρι και κυνηγούσε και το μαγείρευε μάλλον το φαγητό του, γιατί δεν είχε τα δόντια για να το τρώει ωμό.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 8, 2013)

(το ρίχνω εδώ, αν κρίνετε πως ταιριάζει αλλού πράξτε τα δέοντα, μοδεράτορες)


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2013)

Κι όμως! O γέροντας Παΐσιος είχε προφητεύσει πως ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας θα έρθει από την "Κοφτερή Ανατολή" και θα μας σώσει από τους Δυτικούς που μας πίνουν το αίμα!!! Δείτε... την αποκαλυπτική φωτογραφία με την προφητεία: 







Από εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2013)

Χαμένοι στη μετάφραση


----------



## crystal (Feb 10, 2013)

Καταπληκτικό!


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Κι αναφέρει και την χαρτοπαικτική πόλη Κείμπριτζ (εκ του εκεί και μπριτζ, υποθέτω).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2013)

Το ήξερα εγώ ότι υπήρχε μια παγκόσμια συνωμοσία τελικά! Γιατί όμως εμείς δεν είμαστε μέσα; 

...ή μήπως... :scared:


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2013)

Αυτό δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, γιατί εφήμερο δεν το λες, οπότε το ρίχνω εδώ. 
Αν και καθυστερημένα, αλλά σε ποιότητα 1080p: όταν η Ιταλία συναγωνίζεται τη Ρωσία με νύχια και με δόντια, ο μεγαλύτερος νικητής είναι το ίδιο το άθλημα - κι εμείς που μένουμε με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Κορυφαία καλλιτεχνική αξία, απίστευτα πετάγματα, υπέροχη εκτέλεση από δύο ομάδες που σου κόβουν την ανάσα. It can't get any more awesome than that. Στο 1:18:00.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2013)

-Σε τι μοιάζει ο κακός λύκος με έναν εξηντάρη;
-Το πρωί κυνηγούν την Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα... και το βράδυ τρώνε τη γιαγιά! :devil: :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2013)

Μάθατε τα νέα σημεία στίξης;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Μετά από μια συζήτηση για διάφορες τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, μου έστειλαν να δω αυτό. Μπορείτε να το δείτε και περισσότερες από μία φορά — στη μία δεν τα προλαβαίνετε όλα.

*A Futuristic Short Film*


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Τα νέα σημεία στίξης είναι τρομερά, τώρα τα είδα. Ανυπομονώ να βγούνε σε συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων. Ειδικά το σούπερ αποσιωπητικά με ξετρέλαναν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Νίκελ, τι δεν προλαβαίνουμε την πρώτη φορά, που λες; Το νόημα πάντως είναι ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE, μην το παρεξηγείς· έχει και κάποια ηλικία, ξέρεις...


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Μα με κάνει να το βλέπω και να σκέφτομαι βρε μπας και έχασα τίποτα κι έπρεπε να το έχω δει καρέ-καρέ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Έχετε δίκιο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι σχεδιαστές της εποχής μας αφιερώνουν πολύ χρόνο στη λεπτομέρεια (σε παιχνίδια, προγράμματα, ιστοσελίδες, διεπαφές χρήστη σε κάθε εργαλείο κτλ κτλ). Από την άλλη, η εποχή μας έχει τεράστιες απαιτήσεις από εμάς, να καταναλώσουμε εκατοντάδες τέτοιες εμπειρίες, οπότε το τελευταίο πράγμα που θέλουμε είναι να ασχοληθούμε με την τελευταία σχεδιαστική ή λειτουργική λεπτομέρεια. Οποία αντίφαση!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα με κάνει να το βλέπω και να σκέφτομαι βρε μπας και έχασα τίποτα κι έπρεπε να το έχω δει καρέ-καρέ;



Προφανώς εννοεί τις πολλές πληροφορίες που βγάζει σε όλο το μήκος και πλάτος της οθόνης. Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, τα μάτια μας δεν βλέπουν όλη την εικόνα που νομίζουμε ότι βλέπουμε αλλά μόνο το σημείο εστίασης. Όταν οι πληροφορίες φεύγουν γρήγορα από την οθόνη, όπως στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο, πρέπει είτε να έχεις πολύ γρήγορη εστίαση είτε να πατάς παύση για να δεις όλη την οθόνη.

Βοήθησα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Αυτό δεν προσγειώθηκε στο email μου, προσγειώθηκε στον φυλλομετρητή μου (browser, ντε!) ενώ έψαχνα κάτι άλλο. Έχω λυθεί στα γέλια, τα παιδάκια είναι όλα τα λεφτά, αλλά και ο τύπος δεν πάει πίσω. Και μόνο που τα ακούω, θέλω να ζουμπήξω τα μαγουλάκια τους!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

Το βιντεάκι που έφερε ο Nickel, πάντως, έχει και μια δόση χιούμορ, αφού στην ουσία είναι παρωδία του Google Glass, το οποίο θα ήταν ωραίο για δώρο, αν κόστιζε 10 φορές λιγότερο. Για όποιον δεν ξέρει τι είναι το Google Glass, ιδού το promo:


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Είσαι θηρίο. Με αυτό το βιντεάκι για το Google Glass ξεκίνησε η δική μας συζήτηση που κατέληξε στο φουτουριστικό! :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Μα νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν αυτονόητο. 
Με ποια άλλη τεχνολογία να ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, αφού ακόμα δεν έχουμε εμφύτευση φακών επαφής, όπως στο βιντεάκι (που βέβαια δεν είναι ΜΟΝΟ εμφύτευση φακών επαφής). 

ΥΓ Το διαφημιστικό των γιαλιών μου θυμίζει τον Αστυνόμο Σαϊνη. Εμπρος λοιπον καλά μου γυαλιά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν αυτονόητο.
> Με ποια άλλη τεχνολογία να ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, αφού ακόμα δεν έχουμε εμφύτευση φακών επαφής, όπως στο βιντεάκι (που βέβαια δεν είναι ΜΟΝΟ εμφύτευση φακών επαφής).
> 
> ΥΓ Το διαφημιστικό των γιαλιών μου θυμίζει τον Αστυνόμο Σαϊνη. Εμπρος λοιπον καλά μου γυαλιά...



Χαχαχαχα! Το "εμπρός λοιπόν" είναι για να καταλάβει το σύστημα ότι θέλεις να υποβάλεις εντολή, αλλιώς θα "άκουγε" αδιαλείπτως, δημιουργώντας άπειρα προβλήματα και καταναλώνοντας μπαταρία.

Το σύστημα στο βιντεάκι δεν είναι εφικτό να δημιουργηθεί, λόγω του προαναφερθέντος μειονεκτήματός μας. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει είναι να αρχίσουμε να γινόμαστε cyborgs, με βιονικά μάτια, περίπτωση στην οποία μπορώ να σκεφτώ 1000 καλύτερες χρήσεις, όπως instazoom σε εξευτελιστικό επίπεδο (ηλεκτρονικού μικροσκοπίου), αλλαγή φωτεινότητας, κορεσμού, χρωμάτων, χρήση υπέρυθρων, Χ, κτλ. Αν είναι να φτιάξεις βιονικά μάτια για χρήση σε άνθρωπο, αυτά θα φροντίσεις να κάνουν. Σκέψου να βλέπεις ραδιοκύματα, να μειώνεις την φωτεινότητα όταν σε ενοχλεί ο ήλιος ή να προσαρμόζεις τον κορεσμό και την αντίθεση για να κάνεις ένα τοπίο να μοιάζει με φωτογραφία υψηλής ποιότητας. Σκέψου να κάνεις ζουμ αρκετά για να διαβάσεις μια πινακίδα στα 5 χιλιόμετρα ή να δεις αν μια επιφάνεια έχει βακτήρια.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2013)

...
I'll be back :glare: :






February 22nd, 2012, Report: Google is developing 'Terminator' glasses :laugh:

 Here's a present: 

The Sixth Sense Tech of the Future





Υποτιτλισμένο στα ελληνικά εκεί.

Αυτή η παρουσίαση - από την Pattie Maes του MIT, και εμπνευστή τον Pranav Mistry - αποτέλεσε το επίκεντρο του TED. To Sixth Sense είναι μια φορητή συσκευή που μπορεί να φορεθεί, αλλάζοντας ριζικά τον τρόπο που αλληλεπιδρούμε με το περιβάλλον μας. Φανταστείτε το "Minority Report" - και κάτι παραπάνω.

Here's a present and a future: Eyeborg, the Enhanced Self

Good morning, humans. 





Rob Spence, TEDx Brussels 2011

Rob Spence is a director from Toronto whose work has been on CBC, Discovery, Space, Sky, and Vision. He was onscreen director in "Let's All Hate Toronto" (as Mr Toronto), a cult feature doc that was a special presentation at Hot Docs and got the best ratings ever when it aired on CBC the Lens. 6 years ago he lost his right eye and has since built a wireless video camera prosthetic eye. Now known as Eyeborg, Rob has had extensive international press attention and was recognized for having one of the 50 best inventions of the year by Time Magazine.

http://eyeborgproject.com/about/
Take a one eyed film maker, an unemployed engineer, and a vision for something that’s never been done before and you have yourself the EyeBorg Project. Rob Spence and Kosta Grammatis are trying to make history by embedding a video camera and a transmitter in a prosthetic eye. That eye is going in Rob's eye socket, and will record the world from a perspective that’s never been seen before. 

Kosta Grammatis is a former SpaceX avionics systems engineer. He led a team to build a satellite that’s currently in orbit. He holds a degree with concentrations in English, Art, and Engineering from California State University Channel Islands. He won the CSU Undergraduate Research Competition two years in a row for his work done on balloon based research platforms. He’s unemployed, so hire him. [http://ahumanright.org/, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT3NBbD_ml8]

Behold, 6 real-life cyborgs, etc. etc.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Άμα καταφέρετε και με βάλετε να κάνω το 14, έστω και ως συνοδηγός, μάλλον θα έχω ήδη πεθάνει!

*21 roads to drive before you die



*mod's note: η συνέχεια στο νήμα: *Τας λεωφόρους οδούς φεύγων, πρόσεχε!*


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2013)

Οι κίνδυνοι της αγγλικής γλώσσας:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 9, 2013)

Χαχαχα, πολύ καλό, dharvatis!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2013)

Attention Deficit... κάτι


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Attention Deficit... κάτι
> View attachment 3692



Για κάποιο λόγο μού θυμίζει το γάτο μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2013)

...ενώ οι σκύλοι έχουν το αντίθετο πρόβλημα:
- Κοίτα Κριστιάν, ένας σκίουρος! Κοίτα, κοίτα!
(5 λεπτά αργότερα)
- Γαβ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

Σκύλος «Κριστιάν»; Θα μας τρελάνεις dH; :lol:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

:lol::lol:

Έλα, ειδικά αφιερωμένο! Και ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, εδώ είμαστε... τι μεταφραστές θα ήμασταν άλλωστε;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκύλος «Κριστιάν»; Θα μας τρελάνεις dH; :lol:



Φαεινή ιδέα της αδερφής μου: κατάμαυρος ο σκύλος, ήταν της μόδας ο Καρεμπέ τότε... άστα...


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Έλα, ειδικά αφιερωμένο! Και ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, εδώ είμαστε... τι μεταφραστές θα ήμασταν άλλωστε;



Καταπληκτικό! Ευχαριστώ από βάθους! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 17, 2013)

Να πώς φτάνουμε τα έξι εκατομμύρια λέξεις


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2013)

Γραμματικώς ορθή αστυνομία:


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
Χε χε, μου θύμισες το: Γράψε «Κιφάλ' στου χαντάκ'».


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πίσω απ το Google translate, κρύβεται ο Nτούσαν Μπάγεβιτς...:lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Το πήρα πριν από λίγο. Μου άρεσε, του έκανα διορθωσούλες, διέγραψα και κάτι στο οποίο είμαι 100% αντίθετος. Με τα πιο πολλά συμφωνώ, χωρίς να μπορώ πάντα να τα τηρώ, και άλλα χρειάζονται συζήτηση. Προς το παρόν, το μοιράζομαι.


*20 γνωρίσματα των ανθρώπων που έχουν αποφασίσει να είναι ευτυχισμένοι*

Η ευτυχία αποτελεί κοινή επιδίωξη όλων των ανθρώπων. 
Κανείς δεν θέλει να είναι σκυθρωπός και λυπημένος.
Όλοι έχουμε γνωρίσει ανθρώπους που καταφέρνουν να είναι ευτυχισμένοι, ακόμη και εν μέσω κάποιας αγωνιώδους δοκιμασίας στη ζωή τους.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν νιώθουν πόνο, θλίψη ή λύπη — απλά, δεν αφήνουν αυτά τα συναισθήματα να κατακλύσουν την ζωή τους.
Πώς το καταφέρνουν;
Έρευνες αποκαλύπτουν 20 κυρίαρχα γνωρίσματα των ευτυχισμένων ανθρώπων:

*1. Εκτιμούν την ζωή*
Είναι ευγνώμονες που ξυπνούν κάθε πρωί. 
Αναπτύσσουν μια παιδική αίσθηση θαυμασμού για τη ζωή και εστιάζουν στην ομορφιά της κάθε στιγμής. 
Δεν παίρνουν τίποτε ως δεδομένο — προσπαθούν να αδράξουν την κάθε στιγμή και αγνοούν τις μικρές αναποδιές.

*2. Διαλέγουν τους φίλους τους σοφά*
Περιτριγυρίζονται από άλλους χαρούμενους, θετικούς ανθρώπους που μοιράζονται τις αξίες, την ηθική και τους στόχους τους. 
Ανθρώπους που τους ενθαρρύνουν να κυνηγήσουν τα όνειρά τους και να αξιοποιήσουν τις δυνατότητές τους. 
Φίλους που τους αγαπούν και τους αποδέχονται για αυτό που είναι και που είναι εκεί όταν χρειάζονται ένα χέρι βοηθείας.

*3. Είναι ανεκτικοί*
Αποδέχονται και σέβονται τους άλλους για αυτό που είναι και για την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονται. 
Προσεγγίζουν τους συνανθρώπους τους με καλοσύνη και γενναιοδωρία. 
Βοηθούν όταν μπορούν, χωρίς να προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν τον άλλον.

*4. Μαθαίνουν συνεχώς*
Ενημερώνονται για ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την καριέρα και τα ενδιαφέροντά τους και δοκιμάζουν συνεχώς νέα και, πολλές φορές, τολμηρά εγχειρήματα που κεντρίζουν το ενδιαφέρον τους.

*5. Εστιάζουν στην λύση, όχι στο πρόβλημα*
Αντί να .βουλιάξουν στην αυτολύπηση με το που έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με ένα πρόβλημα, καταπιάνονται με το να βρουν λύση. 
Δεν αφήνουν τις αντιξοότητες να επηρεάζουν την διάθεσή τους και εστιάζουν στην καλή πλευρά των όποιων προβλημάτων — βλέπουν κάθε εμπόδιο σαν μια ευκαιρία να κάνουν μια αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο.
Άλλωστε, ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού!

*6. Κάνουν τη δουλειά που αγαπούν*
Ορισμένες έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι ως και 80% των ανθρώπων δεν αγαπούν τη δουλειά τους — με τέτοιο ποσοστό, δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη το ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι δυστυχισμένοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο! 
Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι περνάμε ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μας δουλεύοντας, επομένως είναι πολύ σημαντικό να επιλέξουμε μια δουλειά που μας αρέσει, όπως επίσης και να βρίσκουμε χρόνο για τα άλλα ενδιαφέροντά μας και τις ασχολίες που μας ευχαριστούν.

*7. Απολαμβάνουν τη ζωή*
Ξέρουν να ζουν στο παρόν και να απολαμβάνουν τις μικρές χαρές της ζωής: ένα ηλιοβασίλεμα, μια βόλτα στη φύση, την παρέα ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου, μια μέρα κοντά στη θάλασσα, την μυρωδιά των λουλουδιών. 
Δεν μένουν προσκολλημένοι στο παρελθόν, ούτε ανησυχούν διαρκώς για το μέλλον.

*8. Γελούν συχνά*
Δεν παίρνουν τον εαυτό τους ή την ζωή πολύ σοβαρά! 
Αντιμετωπίζουν με χιούμορ τις καταστάσεις, ακόμα και τα προβλήματα, και δεν διστάζουν να γελάσουν με τον εαυτό τους. Στο κάτω κάτω, ουδείς τέλειος! 
Προσπαθούν, όταν βέβαια το επιτρέπουν οι περιστάσεις, να βλέπουν την αστεία πλευρά των πραγμάτων και με το χιούμορ τους να ελαφραίνουν την ατμόσφαιρα.

*9. Ξέρουν να συγχωρούν*
Η κακία και το μίσος πληγώνουν, πρωτίστως, εμάς τους ίδιους. 
Η συγχώρεση προσφέρει γαλήνη και ηρεμία.
Και βέβαια, εκτός από το να συγχωρούμε τον διπλανό μας, πρέπει να μπορούμε να συγχωρούμε και τον εαυτό μας για τα λάθη ή τις παραλείψεις του.

*10. Αισθάνονται ευγνωμοσύνη*
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι αντιλαμβάνονται την αξία όσων έχουν, αισθάνονται ευγνωμοσύνη για αυτά και την εκφράζουν. 
Ακόμα και για τα πράγματα που οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν δεδομένα: για την υγεία τους, το σπίτι, τη δουλειά τους, την οικογένεια τους και τους φίλους τους.

*11. Επενδύουν στις σχέσεις*
Καλλιεργούν και προστατεύουν τις σχέσεις τους με την οικογένεια και τους φίλους τους, αφιερώνοντας τον απαραίτητο χρόνο και ενδιαφέρον. 
Είναι υποστηρικτικοί με τους άλλους, δείχνουν κατανόηση και αγάπη και κρατούν τις υποσχέσεις τους.

*12. Είναι ειλικρινείς*
Η ειλικρίνεια απλοποιεί την ζωή! 
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι είναι ειλικρινείς με τον εαυτό τους και με τους άλλους και βασίζουν τις πράξεις και τις αποφάσεις τους στην εντιμότητα.

*13. Ασχολούνται με το εαυτό τους, όχι με τους άλλους*
Εστιάζουν στο να φτιάξουν την δική τους ζωή όπως την θέλουν και στην φροντίδα του εαυτού τους και των αγαπημένων τους προσώπων. 
Δεν ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα με το τι λένε ή κάνουν οι άλλοι, δεν κρίνουν και δεν καταπιάνονται με κουτσομπολιά και δολοπλοκίες. 
Αποδέχονται ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να ζει τη ζωή του όπως θέλει — όπως και οι ίδιοι άλλωστε!

*14. Είναι αισιόδοξοι*
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πάντα το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο. 
Εστιάζουν στη θετική πλευρά κάθε κατάστασης — υπάρχει, ακόμα και αν ορισμένες φορές είναι, αρχικά, αδύνατο να την εντοπίσουμε. 
Διώχνουν συνειδητά τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και τις αντικαθιστούν με θετικές. 
Αποδέχονται ότι όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο, τον οποίο μπορεί βέβαια ποτέ να μη μάθουν.

*15. Αγαπούν άνευ όρων*
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι δέχονται τους άλλους για αυτό που είναι και δεν βάζουν όρια ή προϋποθέσεις για την αγάπη τους. 
Ακόμα και όταν δεν συμφωνούν ή δυσαρεστούνται από τις πράξεις των αγαπημένων τους, δεν παύουν να τους αγαπούν.

*16. Είναι επίμονοι*
Δεν το βάζουν κάτω. 
Αντιμετωπίζουν την κάθε δυσκολία ως ένα ακόμα βήμα πιο κοντά στο στόχο τους. 
Δεν σταματούν να προσπαθούν ποτέ, εστιάζουν στις επιθυμίες τους και τις διεκδικούν.

*17. Προλαμβάνουν τις καταστάσεις που μπορούν να ελέγξουν*
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι δεν χάνουν χρόνο προσπαθώντας να αλλάξουν καταστάσεις που είναι εκτός του ελέγχου τους και αποδέχονται αυτά που δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν. 
Για αυτά όμως που μπορούν, φροντίζουν να προλαμβάνουν τις καταστάσεις και να παίρνουν τον έλεγχο, προκειμένου να δημιουργήσουν το αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμούν.
Δεν περιμένουν να τους προλάβουν οι εξελίξεις.

*18. Φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους*
Φροντίζουν την υγεία τους, το σώμα και το πνεύμα τους. 
Προσέχουν τη διατροφή τους, ασκούνται, ξεκουράζονται, κάνουν προληπτικούς ελέγχους της υγείας τους και κρατούν το μυαλό τους σε εγρήγορση. 
Αφιερώνουν χρόνο στον εαυτό τους και στα ενδιαφέροντα τους.

*19. Έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση*
Οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι αποδέχονται τον εαυτό τους για αυτό που είναι — δεν προσπαθούν να προσποιηθούν κάτι διαφορετικό. 
Γνωρίζουν τον εαυτό τους, τις επιθυμίες τους, τα πιστεύω και τα θέλω τους, τα όρια και τις αδυναμίες τους. 
Αισθάνονται σίγουροι για τον εαυτό τους και τις επιλογές τους και δεν διαμορφώνουν τη ζωή τους προσπαθώντας να ευχαριστούν τους γύρω τους.

*20. Είναι υπεύθυνοι*
Πάνω από όλα, οι ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι 100% υπεύθυνοι για τη ζωή τους. 
Αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη για την διάθεσή τους, την νοοτροπία τους, τις σκέψεις, τα συναισθήματα, τις πράξεις και τα λόγια τους. 
Παραδέχονται τα λάθη τους και αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη εξίσου για τις επιτυχίες και τις αποτυχίες τους.

Σας φαίνονται απλοϊκά και προφανή; 
Ίσως στη θεωρία — δοκιμάστε, όμως, να τα εφαρμόσετε στη ζωή σας και θα αναθεωρήσετε!
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, *η ευτυχία είναι απόφαση*. 

*Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη για την ευτυχία μας και να σχεδιάσουμε την κατάκτησή της!*


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

21. Έχουν γιατρό που τους γράφει Προζάκ όποτε το χρειάζονται, κι ίσως κι όποτε δεν το χρειάζονται


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αποδέχονται ότι όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο, τον οποίο μπορεί βέβαια ποτέ να μη μάθουν.


Κι εγώ θα το διέγραφα αυτό μάλλον :) (Όχι, δεν πιστεύω στην κοσμική δικαιοσύνη :twit:)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

Μπα... εγώ θα προτιμήσω αυτό. :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Mother Superior, stop jumping the gun!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Mother Superior, stop jumping the gun!


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2013)

Αυτό έπρεπε να το βάλω στους χάρτες, αλλά δεν ήμουνα σίγουρη...


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
This funny thing landed in my email (March 25, 2003). 






Old memes die hard.


----------



## Earion (Jun 25, 2013)

ΜΙΑ ΛΗΣΤΕΙΑ, ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ . . . . 

Κατά την διάρκεια μιας ένοπλης ληστείας στην πόλη Γκουανγκτσόου στην Κίνα, ο ληστής φωνάζει στους πελάτες «Μην κινηθείτε! Τα λεφτά ανήκουν στο κράτος, η ζωή σας όμως ανήκει σε σας!» Όλοι ξαπλώνουν κάτω ήσυχα. Αυτή η μέθοδος ονομάζεται *Mind Changing Concept*, που σημαίνει ελληνιστί *Αλλαγή παραδοσιακού τρόπου σκέψης*.

Την ώρα εκείνη μια πελάτισσα στήνεται κάπως προκλητικά σε ένα τραπέζι, περιμένοντας ίσως κάτι διαφορετικό από τους ληστές να της κάνουν. Ο ένας ληστής την κόβει απότομα: «Σοβαρέψου κυρία μου, εδώ ήρθαμε να σας ληστέψουμε, όχι να σας βιάσουμε!». Αυτή η συμπεριφορά ονομάζεται *Being professional*, που ελληνιστί ονομάζεται *Eπαγγελματισμός*, δηλαδή να εστιάζεις την προσοχή σου σε εκείνο για το οποίο έχεις εκπαιδευτεί.

Όταν γυρνούν οι ληστές σπίτι με τα εκατομμύρια που έκλεψαν, λέει ο μικρός αδελφός, με πτυχίο μάστερ παρακαλώ, στο μεγάλο αδελφό, απόφοιτο δημοτικού. «Έλα να μετρήσουμε τα χρήματα που αρπάξαμε!». Ο μεγάλος αδελφός, εκείνος του δημοτικού, του απαντά: «Είσαι βλάκας! Είναι πολλά τα χρήματα και θα κάνουμε ώρες να τα μετρήσουμε. Το βράδυ στις ειδήσεις, που θα ανακοινώσουν τη ληστεία, θα πουν και το ακριβές ποσόν που κλάπηκε». Αυτή η συμπεριφορά ονομάζεται *Experience*, *εμπειρία*. Είναι σαφέστατα χρησιμότερη στις μέρες μας από πολλά πτυχία μάστερ.

Όμως στην τράπεζα, μετά τη ληστεία, φωνάζει ο ταμίας στον διευθυντή να καλέσει την αστυνομία, και ο διευθυντής του λέει: «Περίμενε! Μην τηλεφωνήσεις ακόμα. Ευκαιρία είναι, κοντά στα 20 εκατομμύρια που μας έκλεψαν, να πάρουμε άλλα 10 εμείς, και κοντά στα 70 που έχουμε καταχραστεί, να πούμε ότι μας έκλεψαν 100!». Αυτή η μέθοδος ονομάζεται *Swim with the tide*, ελληνιστί *Χρησιμοποιούμε μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση προς όφελός μας*.

Λέει ο ταμίας: «Αν είναι έτσι, μακάρι να ’χουμε μια ληστεία κάθε μήνα!». Αυτό λέγεται *Killing boredom*, που ελληνιστί σημαίνει ότι *η προσωπική ευτυχία είναι πιο σημαντική από τη δουλειά σου*.

Το βράδυ στις ειδήσεις ανακοινώνεται ότι εκλάπη το ποσόν των 100 εκατομμυρίων. Οι καημένοι οι ληστές μετρούν και ξαναμετρούν, άλλα το ποσόν που είχαν στα χέρια τους είναι μόνο 20 εκατομμύρια. Θυμωμένος ο ένας ληστής, λέει: «Ρισκάραμε τις ζωές μας για 20 εκατομμύρια, ενώ ο διευθυντής με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού πήρε 80 εκατομμύρια! Φαίνεται τελικά ότι είναι πιο επικερδές και ακίνδυνο να είσαι διευθυντής τράπεζας παρά ληστής!». Αυτό λέγεται *Knowledge is worth as much as gold*, δηλαδή *Η γνώση αξίζει όσο το χρυσάφι*!

Ο διευθυντής της τράπεζας είναι πανευτυχής που με την κάλυψη της ληστείας έκρυψε τις κλοπές του. Αυτό λέγεται *Seizing the opportunity. Daring to take risks!* Ελληνιστί αυτό σημαίνει *Αρπάζω την ευκαιρία· τολμώ να πάρω το ρίσκο*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

Να 'σαι καλά βρε Εαρίωνα, πολύ καλό!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Φίλος μού έστειλε μια εκπληκτική σειρά φωτογραφιών με καλλιτεχνήματα του δρόμου (τέχνη του δρόμου, street art), αλλά δεν βλέπω το λόγο να τα ανεβάσω εδώ. Μπορείτε να βρείτε τα περισσότερα σε ιστολόγια όπως αυτά:
> 
> http://www.streetartutopia.com/
> http://www.dinfo.gr/?p=14541
> ...





Costas said:


> Σιγά τον εξωραϊσμό!! Άμες δε γ' εσμέν πολλώ κάρρονες:
> 
> View attachment 2360








Μιας και μιλάμε για πιανίστες και πιάνα αυτές τις μέρες: από τη lifo (Παγκράτι, Ερατοσθένους).


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...
> 
> Μιας και μιλάμε για πιανίστες και πιάνα αυτές τις μέρες: από τη lifo (Παγκράτι, Ερατοσθένους).



Από το κινητό μου (Τρίκαλα, Βαρούσι):











​
Ξέρω, αυτά θέλουν τέχνη, πολλή δουλειά και χρήμα, αλλά όταν το πρωτοβλέπεις, βρίσκεσαι ξαφνικά αλλού μα επί τα αυτά - για μια στιγμή, μέχρι να πέσει το κέρμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2013)

daeman said:


> Από το κινητό μου (Τρίκαλα, Βαρούσι):


Καταπληκτικά, αλλά τι ακριβώς είναι; Κρύβουν/σκεπάζουν κάτι, εννοώ;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
Ναι, την άχαρη, γκαβή πλευρά μιας πολυκατοικίας που είχε ξεφυτρώσει την εποχή του τσιμεντώματος σαν παράταιρο ζιζάνιο ανάμεσα στις παλιές, πέτρινες, καμαρόχτιστες αποθήκες και μαγαζιά στα Μανάβικα (άλλοτε μανάβικα, τώρα μπαροφαγάδικα). Ήταν γκρίζα κι άθλια, αλλά με την τοιχογραφία ζωντάνεψε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2013)

:clap::clap::up:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2013)

Καλή ιδέα αλλά πολύ ρετρό για τα γούστα μου. Βγάζει μια αναπόληση που την θεωρώ αρκετά μίζερη (οι παλιές, καλές εποχές -που δεν ήταν).


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
Ε, αφού τις έζησες και ξέρεις καλά πώς ήταν, στην πολυκατοικία απέναντί σου ζήτα να ζωγραφίσουνε εικόνες από το ευοίωνο μέλλον. Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθοσπανακοτυροκαρυδοφραουλοδαμασκηνολουκανικοπικροραδικοξινολεμονοχυλόπιτα. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2013)

Εδώ φωτογραφία που δείχνει πώς ήταν πριν και πώς είναι τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ε, αφού τις έζησες και ξέρεις καλά πώς ήταν, στην πολυκατοικία απέναντί σου ζήτα να ζωγραφίσουνε εικόνες από το ευοίωνο μέλλον. Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθοσπανακοτυροκαρυδοφραουλοδαμασκηνολουκανικοπικροραδικοξινολεμονοχυλόπιτα. :twit:



Κοίτα, δεν είναι αυτό το κατάλληλο νήμα για να καταρρίψουμε τους μύθους των παλιών, καλών εποχών. Έζησα πάντως τα '80s που θεωρούνταν επίσης χρυσή εποχή, γιατί είχε ο κόσμος ψωμάκι να φάει και άλλα πολλά. Η ιδέα, ξαναλέω, ήταν καλή, καθώς και η υλοποίηση. Αλλά θα μπορούσαν να διαλέξουν ένα θέμα που θα πρόδιδε λιγότερο ότι οι σχεδιαστές είναι "χαζονοσταλγοί" του παρελθόντος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2013)

Μα ρίξε κι εσύ μια ματιά να δεις πώς έχει δέσει με το περιβάλλον. Η σύνδεση με το παρελθόν δεν παραπέμπει στην Ελλάδα της ευημερίας των δανεικών ή όποιο άλλο ρετρό σε ενοχλεί. Εδώ υπάρχει απλώς μια αισθητική ισορροπία. Που αρέσει προφανώς σε όσους ζουν εκεί! Εκμεταλλεύσου την ευκαιρία να απολαύσεις και τις άλλες δουλειές των CITÉCRÉATION. Άψογη αισθητική σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, ακόμα κι όταν απλώς βάφουν.
https://www.google.com/search?q=cit...XV4gTl2oCADQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1835&bih=923


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2013)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ, είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2013)

Μα κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι είναι όμορφο. Πολύ καλή είναι η εκτέλεση. Αυτό που δεν μού κολλάει είναι η θεματολογία. Το τι αρέσει στους περίοικους είναι άλλο θέμα, δεν μπορώ να το έχω κριτήριο για τα δικά μου γούστα. Εδώ υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που τους αρέσει ο Λευκός Πύργος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
Επειδή αυτή τη γειτονιά την έχω φάει με το κουτάλι - καθώς έμενα εκεί δίπλα δεκαεφτά χρόνια μέχρι πρόπερσι κι έχω λιώσει σόλες στα σοκάκια της - αν την περπατήσεις θα δεις και μόνος σου ότι οι μόνοι αναχρονισμοί της τοιχογραφίας είναι η παρουσία του Τσιτσάνη στην πρώτη φωτογραφία παραπάνω και η αφίσα για τ' Αποστόλη το κουτούκι (με Καλδάρα, Βίρβο,  Κολοκοτρώνη, Σαμολαδά και Μπακάλη) στη δεύτερη. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, αν στρίψεις καναδυό στενά παραπάνω, θα τα δεις μπροστά σου. 

Και τα παλιά κτίσματα με τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ απέξω που πολλά έγιναν ταβέρνες (όπως φαίνεται μέσα από τις τζαμαρίες), και την ξεχασμένη ταμπέλα «Εδώδιμα-Αποικιακά», και τις ελιές στον αυτοσχέδιο πάγκο με τα τελάρα (με τρέχουσα τιμή σε ευρώ), και τις κυρίες να ψωνίζουν το πρωί (τα κλιματιστικά τα πρόσεξες; ), και τον πιτσιρικά με τη μπάλα και την εμφάνιση με τα χρώματα Μπάρτσας (και ΑΟΤ). Και τα βράδια ακούς απ' τ' ανοιχτά παράθυρα κάνα μπουζούκι να γρατζουνάει πού και πού (ρεμπετομάνα η Τρίκκη). Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οι δημιουργοί περιδιάβηκαν τη γειτονιά και αποτύπωσαν χαρακτηριστικές σκηνές του σήμερα στην τοιχογραφία για να δώσουν στον περαστικό την εντύπωση (από μακριά) ότι βλέπει μια προέκταση, ένα καθρέφτισμά της, προσθέτοντας και τις αναφορές στους παλαιινούς ρεμπέτες. Τα περί παλιού και νέου δεν έχουν όντως θέση εδώ, είναι out of context και στο νήμα και πραγματολογικά. Για το «Έλα, παππού μου, να σου δείξω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου», συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απ' τα χιόνια.

Κι αν σου φωνάξει καμιά απ' το παράθυρο, κοίτα την καλά και κάνε όπως νομίζεις· περί ορέξεως, ξα σου. ;)


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2013)

Μου αρέσει η δουλειά των Cité de la Création και ως ιδέα και ως εκτέλεση. Σε μια παραδοσιακή γειτονιά όπως αυτή στα Τρίκαλα τι άλλο θα έβαζε κανείς παρά έναν καθρέφτη, για να πολλαπλασιάσει το είδωλό της. Δαεμάνε, είπες ότι λέγεται Μανάβικα, και αν κατάλαβα καλά τώρα έχει γεμίσει φαγάδικα, κάτι σαν της Θεσσαλονίκης τα Λαδάδικα δηλαδή; Ελπίζω να μην έχει κυκλοφορία με αυτοκίνητα και χαλάει η ατμόσφαιρα.

Εγώ εντυπωσιάζομαι από το πώς βρέθηκε αυτή η ομάδα στα Τρίκαλα. Ποιος τους έφερε; Κάποιο άτομο με καλή πληροφόρηση και ωραίο γούστο ασφαλώς. Ευκαιρία να τον παινέψουμε κι αυτόν και την πόλη του, και να σημειώσουμε ότι τα Τρίκαλα περηφανεύονται για τη δική τους αυτόνομη πνευματική παράδοση, που τη συνεχίζουν, πράγμα που λίγες επαρχιακές ελληνικές πόλεις μπορούν ή επιθυμούν να κάνουν (μη με βάλετε τώρα στη μέση και αρχίσετε να μου λέτε ότι παραβλέπω την τάδε ή τη δείνα πόλη...).

Για τους Cité de la Création θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα (γιατί βαριέμαι να ψάξω ). Πάντως έχουν ποικιλία στις ιδέες τους. Μου άρεσε αυτό που ζωγράφισαν, κατόπιν παραγγελίας από το δήμο, στο Κεμπέκ. Ωραίο ατμοπάνκ.







Ακόμη περισσότερο με ιντριγκάρει η ιδέα του αεροκάραβου, και λέω να την εκμεταλλευτώ σε μελλοντικές αβατάρες. Τούκα προ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Παίρνω την πάσα του Εάριον για σύγχρονες μορφές τέχνης για να σας συστήσω τον Ουκρανό ειδικό στο τατουάζ (πώς τους λέμε; τατουέρ; δερματοστιγματιστές; ) Dmitriy Samohin, που τον γνώρισα από τα σχόλια σε αυτό το άρθρο και τις εικόνες της καταπληκτικής δουλειάς του που βρήκα στο νέτι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ακόμη περισσότερο με ιντριγκάρει η ιδέα του αεροκάραβου, και λέω να την εκμεταλλευτώ σε μελλοντικές αβατάρες. Τούκα προ


Φίλε μου τότε πρέπει όπως-και-δήποτε να δεις ετούτο: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_Planet.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παίρνω την πάσα του Εάριον για σύγχρονες μορφές τέχνης για να σας συστήσω τον Ουκρανό ειδικό στο τατουάζ (πώς τους λέμε; τατουέρ; δερματοστιγματιστές; )



Καλημέρα. Να σας συστήσω κτλ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...στιξία-τυμπανοκρουσία-ταμπούρλο-με-τα-δάχτυλα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

ΟΚ, συμφωνώ ότι το εκεί δερματοστίκτης είναι παρασάγγες καλύτερο από το δερματοστιγματιστής, αλλά πώς τους λένε τελικά, ούτε εκεί είχαμε απαντήσει... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Η "επίσημη" ονομασία με βάση τους ΚΑΔ είναι «πάροχος υπηρεσιών δερματοστιξίας (τατουάζ)» (ο σχετικός ΚΑΔ είναι ο 96.09.19.09) διότι εδώ δεν ακολουθήθηκε η προσέγγιση ['Υπηρεσίες _Χ _' όπου _Χ _= επάγγελμα] που έχουν λ.χ. οι ΚΑΔ 96.09.19.07 ή 96.09.19.12 (Υπηρεσίες γραφολόγου / ιερόδουλου αντίστοιχα).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2013)

Ένας που ξέρω πάντως δηλώνει δερματοστίκτης (που και μένα μ' αρέσει περισσότερο). Τώρα το πως θέμε να τον λέμε εμείς, άλλο καπέλο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μου αρέσει η δουλειά των Cité de la Création και ως ιδέα και ως εκτέλεση. Σε μια παραδοσιακή γειτονιά όπως αυτή στα Τρίκαλα τι άλλο θα έβαζε κανείς παρά έναν καθρέφτη, για να πολλαπλασιάσει το είδωλό της. Δαεμάνε, είπες ότι λέγεται Μανάβικα, και αν κατάλαβα καλά τώρα έχει γεμίσει φαγάδικα, κάτι σαν της Θεσσαλονίκης τα Λαδάδικα δηλαδή; Ελπίζω να μην έχει κυκλοφορία με αυτοκίνητα και χαλάει η ατμόσφαιρα.
> 
> Εγώ εντυπωσιάζομαι από το πώς βρέθηκε αυτή η ομάδα στα Τρίκαλα. Ποιος τους έφερε; Κάποιο άτομο με καλή πληροφόρηση και ωραίο γούστο ασφαλώς. Ευκαιρία να τον παινέψουμε κι αυτόν και την πόλη του, και να σημειώσουμε ότι τα Τρίκαλα περηφανεύονται για τη δική τους αυτόνομη πνευματική παράδοση, που τη συνεχίζουν, πράγμα που λίγες επαρχιακές ελληνικές πόλεις μπορούν ή επιθυμούν να κάνουν (μη με βάλετε τώρα στη μέση και αρχίσετε να μου λέτε ότι παραβλέπω την τάδε ή τη δείνα πόλη...).
> ...


Δεν ήθελα να επεκταθώ άλλο στο εκτός θέματος θέμα σ' αυτό το νήμα και να σας κουράσω με την τρίτη πλέον πατρίδα μου, ωστόσο τον Εαρίωνα δεν μου κάνει καρδιά να τον αγνοήσω, να μην απαντήσω σε ερώτημα που μου απεύθυνε. Να το πω στο πάνω πάνω της γραφής: Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, όποιος θέλει διαβάζει κι όποιος δεν θέλει, προσπερνά.

 Αυτό ακριβώς είναι η τοιχογραφία, Εαρίωνα: _καθρέφτης_, όπως έγραψα κι εγώ παραπάνω στο νήμα. Οι δυο γειτονιές που αποτελούν την παλιά πόλη εφάπτονται: στον λόφο κάτω από το φρούριο βρίσκεται στριμωγμένο όπου επιτρέπει ο χώρος και η διαμόρφωση του εδάφους το Βαρούσι, η χριστιανική συνοικία επί Τουρκοκρατίας - η οποία ορίζεται δυτικά από το Φρούριο, ανατολικά από την εκκλησία της Αγίας Επίσκεψης (που από το 1543 έως το 1854 στέγαζε τη _Σχολή Τρίκκης,_ όπου δίδαξε μεταξύ πολλών άλλων και ο Διονύσιος ο φιλόσοφος), βόρεια από το άλσος του Αη Λια, του διπλανού λόφου, και νότια από τη μία από τις δυο κεντρικές αρτηρίες της πόλης - και η πεδινή προέκτασή του, τα Μανάβικα, άλλοτε αποθήκες μαναβικής και χώρος της κατά παράδοση πολυσύχναστης λαϊκής αγοράς, που φιλοξενούσε τα καλύτερα (γνήσια) ρεμπετάδικα, ταβερνεία και τσιπουράδικα. Εκεί έπαιζε ο Τσιτσάνης, ο Καλδάρας (Καρδάρας από την _καρδάρα_, όπως μου είπαν εδώ), εκεί σύχναζε ο Βίρβος, εκεί ήταν τα στέκια τους, κι από κοντά ήταν οι τεκέδες, τα μπουρδέλα, τα μαγέρικα και τα σουπάδικα (πατσατζίδικα) για τους ξενύχτηδες, όπως σε κάθε αγορά, τότε τουλάχιστον.

Κατοικείται ακόμα, αλλά κυρίως χώρος αγοράς είναι (και με τις δυο τοπικές σημασίες, του χώρου συναλλαγών και συναναστροφής), όπως ήταν από πολύ παλιά. Τα στενά σοκάκια στα Μανάβικα είναι πλακόστρωτα, ανακαινισμένα από τότε που έγινε γειτονιά διασκέδασης - δηλαδή το πιο πρόσφατο φούσκωμα της παλίρροιας στον περιοδικό κύκλο της, μετά από χρόνια άμπωτης, που πρόλαβα το ξεκίνημά του εδώ. Στο πρώτο μπαράκι που είχε ανοίξει πήγαινα τακτικά για τη μουσική, τη θαλπωρή, τη ζωντάνια και την εντιμότητά του - μια πόρτα μαγαζί, όπως τα μετράνε εδώ, όπου πόρτα = καμάρα του πετρόχτιστου, με ύψος 8 μέτρα όμως, μαζί με το πατάρι της παλιάς αποθήκης. Την πρώτη και τη δεύτερη χρονιά, πλήρωνε ενοίκιο 50 χιλιάδες δραχμές (όταν για ένα τεσσάρι διαμέρισμα ήταν μεγαλύτερο), αλλά την τρίτη που είχαν γίνει πια τα Μανάβικα συρμός όπως τα Λαδάδικα, τους ζητούσε ο ιδιοκτήτης 700.000, οπότε πάπαλα. Από τότε το πήραν άλλοι, αλλά με την κρίση φυτοζωεί. Το άλλο καθεβραδινό στέκι μου ήταν δίπλα και... Πολλά είπα, περισσότερα όταν θα έρθεις να τα περιδιαβούμε μαζί.] Πού είχα μείνει; Α, ναι: Τα περισσότερα στενά στα Μανάβικα είναι πλακόστρωτοι πεζόδρομοι, ωστόσο σε μερικές καθέτους της άλλης κεντρικής αρτηρίας, της Κονδύλη, αναγκαστικά κυκλοφορούν αυτοκίνητα, όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο όμως.

Η τοιχογραφία μάλιστα είναι σε τέτοια θέση ώστε διασχίζοντας τον μόνο δρόμο με άσφαλτο και συχνή (για τα μέτρα των Τρικάλων) κυκλοφορία αυτοκινήτων που χωρίζει το Βαρούσι (όπου επιτρέπονται αυτοκίνητα, για τους κατοίκους του, και αρκετοί περνάνε, αλλά εγώ αποφεύγω να μπαίνω γιατί αν συναντήσεις άλλον απέναντι, πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετή απόσταση με την όπισθεν στο στενό καλντερίμι κάτω από τα σαχνισιά για να περάσει, και δεν μ' αρέσει να ταράζω την ατμόσφαιρα άλλης εποχής που νιώθεις όταν τα περπατάς και την ησυχία των κατοίκων περνώντας σύρριζα κάτω από τα παράθυρά τους) από τα Μανάβικα, να τη βλέπεις μπροστά σου και να παθαίνεις ένα ντεζαβού, γιατί δείχνει σκηνές που πιθανόν μόλις να προσπέρασες στο Βαρούσι. Οι Γάλλοι δηλαδή το μελέτησαν πολύ καλά και το υλοποίησαν με μεράκι. Μέχρι κι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα προχτές κι έγραψα «Τρίκαλα, Βαρούσι» ενώ βρίσκεται στα Μανάβικα, αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι το είδωλο του Βαρουσιού _μέσα _στα Μανάβικα. Όταν έρθεις, θα το διαπιστώσεις ιδίοις όμμασι.

Ποιος τους έφερε δεν ξέρω, αλλά μια που μου έβαλες την απορία, θα κοιτάξω να μάθω. Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εκεί. Μια που λες για πνευματική παράδοση και λινκάρεις τη Μαρούλα Κλιάφα, την οποία γνωρίζω προσωπικά (είναι συγγενής, εξ αγχιστείας εννοείται), να πω μόνο ότι είναι πολύ καλή σ' αυτό που κάνει γιατί έχει και τις ικανότητες και το μεράκι (κυρίως λογοτεχνία και λογοτεχνική ιστορία, λαογραφία και τοπική ιστορία), ενώ η οικογένειά της έχει ιδρύσει το Κέντρο Ιστορίας και Πολιτισμού εταιρείας «Κλιάφα», με παιδική-εφηβική βιβλιοθήκη, παλιό τυπογραφείο και αρχείο θεσσαλικών εφημερίδων (1883-1970) στα παλιά ψυγεία και το πετρόχτιστο παγοποιείο. Ο γιος της ο Θοδωρής έχει μια από τις καλύτερες συλλογές κλασικής μουσικής στην Ελλάδα. 
Και... και... και... ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε, λιθάρι στο λιθάρι στον Ληθαίο, ντόπιοι και ξενομπάτες.

Παντού η ψυχή γεννοβολά· τ' ανθρώπου ο νους πλαντάζει
το είναι του αν δε μοιραστεί, και βαριαναστενάζει
Μόνο να 'ταν τα νιάτα τρεις φορές κι η μέρα μια βδομάδα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

...
Τι; Θες να 'ρθεις κι εσύ να βολιτάρομε στα καλντερίμια; 

Έλα όποτε σου βολεί, όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε. :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2013)

Αποκαλύπτομαι, Δαεμάνε. Θα ξαναβάλω το καπέλο όταν βγούμε στο δρόμο, στη βόλτα που θα κάνουμε στα Μανάβικα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος:


Μια μέρα ένας ανθοπώλης πήγε σε ένα γειτονικό του κουρείο για κούρεμα. Μετά το κούρεμα, ρώτησε για τον λογαριασμό του και ο κουρέας απάντησε, «Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ χρήματα από σας. Σήμερα προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο για γείτονες και γνωστούς».
Ο ανθοπώλης ευχαρίστησε και έφυγε από το κατάστημα. Όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει το κατάστημά του το επόμενο πρωί, στην πόρτα του βρήκε να τον περιμένει μια κάρτα με «ευχαριστώ» και μια ντουζίνα τριαντάφυλλα.

Σε λίγο ο φούρναρης από απέναντι μπήκε για κούρεμα, και όταν πήγε να πληρώσει, ο κουρέας και πάλι απάντησε: «Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τα χρήματά σας. Σήμερα προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο για γείτονες και γνωστούς».
Ο φούρναρης ήταν ευτυχής και έφυγε από το κατάστημα. Το πρωί, όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει, στην πόρτα του υπήρχε μια κάρτα με «ευχαριστώ» και μια ντουζίνα τσουρεκάκια.

Στη συνέχεια, ένας γνωστός του βουλευτής ήρθε για κούρεμα, και όταν πήγε να πληρώσει το λογαριασμό του, ο κουρέας και πάλι απάντησε: «Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τα χρήματά σας. Προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο σήμερα για γείτονες και γνωστούς».
Ο βουλευτής ήταν πολύ χαρούμενος και έφυγε από το κατάστημα.
Το επόμενο πρωί, όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει, υπήρχαν μια ντουζίνα βουλευτές που περίμεναν στην ουρά για ένα δωρεάν κούρεμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 18, 2013)

Γερμανικά για Αμερικανούς:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2013)

*Foot Heads Arms Body*

In 1986, Michael Foot was the subject of one of the best-known newspaper headlines of all time. The Times ran an article about Foot, who had been put in charge of a nuclear disarmament committee. The headline stated "Foot Heads Arms Body."


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία της συζήτησης για το one-upmanship, ιδού ένα παράδειγμα στην πράξη:







Και το γλωσσικό: 

*Totes Kawaii*: A phrase said in short for Totally Cute ~ (Kawaii is Japanese for "cute" - pronounced ka-wa-ee).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Boy, that escalated quickly! :laugh:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2013)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στο Ζάζουλα:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

Ναιιιιιιιιι! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2013)

...
Κάντο; Τι κάντο; Xενεράλ; Κάν' το μπελκάντο, χενεράλ Θάθουλα!  

_Εσείς _τη νανουρίζετε τη μερέντα σας, της τραγουδάτε αγαπησιάρικες καντάδες; 
Μερέντα, μερέντα μορένα, καπθούρα δε μι κοραθόοοον! Αϊγιαγιά...


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

*Πόσο κάνει το φτωχός πλην τίμιος*

φτωχός πλην τίμιος = άπαξ διά παντός επί τον τύπον των ήλων συν τοις άλλοις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Πόσο κάνει το φτωχός πλην τίμιος*
> 
> φτωχός πλην τίμιος = άπαξ διά παντός επί τον τύπον των ήλων συν τοις άλλοις


Εδώ νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι «συν της άλλης»....


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

rogne said:


> Και για όσους τυχόν δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν τι θα πει "άκρα", ήρθαν τώρα τα μολοτοφομάχαιρα (αν και μάλλον προς μπιροκουζινομάχαιρα φέρνουν...)! http://www.thepressproject.gr/article/48071/index.php








*Μεγάλο "ΟΧΙ" της ΝΔ στη φρεσκοστυμμένη πορτοκαλάδα*


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2014)

Λίγη λογοτεχνία καθημερινά δε βλάπτει:
http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2014/01/22/literary-texts-6-classic-books-updated-as-text-messages/


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

..





—Κοίτα, ξαφνικά σήκωσε αέρα!
—Γαμώτο... Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι επιτέλους η χώρα πάει μπροστά!


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2014)

χε χε, μου θύμισες αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2014)

An auta ta leme Greeklish, χάου σουντ γουι κολ δι αμπάβ; Ένγκρικ;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 20, 2014)

Θα μας επιστρέψουν τα Ελγίνεια μόλις δουν αυτό το βίντεο;


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Θα μας επιστρέψουν τα Ελγίνεια μόλις δουν αυτό το βίντεο;



Έχω 138 παρατηρήσεις να κάνω. Θα περιοριστώ στην πιο καλοπροαίρετη: Χάθηκε να αναβάλουν το γύρισμα για μια μέρα με λιγότερο αέρα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Θα μας επιστρέψουν τα Ελγίνεια μόλις δουν αυτό το βίντεο;



Να κάνω εγώ μια κακοπροαίρετη, έστω και μόνο αισθητικής φύσης; 
Ακόμα και σε σχολική παράσταση να το δεις, θα σου 'ρθει να γιουχάρεις.

Don't call us, we'll call you. Never.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2014)

Ελπίζω να προσέξατε το touch με τα μαύρα νύχια. Αναρωτιέμαι αν συμβολίζει κάποιο πένθος του Παρθενώνα, ή απλά τους ξέφυγε.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 21, 2014)

Μάι. νέιμ. ιζ. μπερναρντίνα. εντ. άι. προτέστ. φορ. δις. %^*+#[email protected]%


Απλώς η κοπέλα ετοιμάζεται για καριέρα και κολλάει πατριωτόσημα. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που χτυπάει.

Κι άλλο αλύπητο χτύπημα εδώ. 

Thanks, Randy Marsh. 
"Η Νορβηγία, εξήντα *ένα* ημέρες..." (τόσες άντεξε).


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2014)

Theo Jansen's Strandbeests


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2014)

:laugh:

Κι αντί για γουίφι ή θριτζί, σήματα καπνού: *_.._._.* = πούφα παφ παφ πούφα παφ πούφα παφ, in packets.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

...
Broken English Perfectly Spoken (Taco Bus, Tampa, Florida)


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2014)

While we're at it, here's another one, the crown of makeshift creation :


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2014)

ΠΡΟΣΟΧH! Νέος ιός στο Facebook μετατρέπει όλους τους φίλους σας σε υποψήφιους δημοτικούς συμβούλους!


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2014)

Εγώ κόλλησα χειρότερο: μετατρέπει σιγά σιγά όλους τους υποψήφιους δημοτικούς συμβούλους σε φίλους μου!  :devil:


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2014)

Nickel's comment:
Μα γιατί ανεβάζετε εικόνες από ξένες σελίδες που κάποια στιγμή εξαφανίζονται! :curse:


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)




----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

This funny thing landed in my YouTube as I was watching something else. Ο Τζον Κλιζ στο τέλος των σχολίων του σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι (από το 3:28):






I think the problem with people like this [he was asked about Christine O’Donnell, Sarah Palin, Glenn Beck] is that they are so stupid that they have no idea how stupid they are. You see, if you’re very very stupid, how can you possibly realize that you’re very very stupid? You’d have to be relatively intelligent to realize how stupid you are. There’s a wonderful bit of research by a guy named David Dunning at Cornell (who’s a friend of mine, I’m proud to say), who has pointed out that in order to know how good you are at something requires exactly the same skills as it does to be good at that thing in the first place. Which means, and this is terribly funny, that if you are absolutely no good at something at all, then you lack exactly the skills that you need to know that you’re absolutely no good at it. And this explains not just Hollywood, but almost the entirety of Fox News.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2014)

Do you youtube? Do you tube? Erm... Youtubing, eh?


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)

update downdate from 2008:

When asked to comment on the arrest, President George Bush said, 'If God had wanted us to have better Weapons of Math Instruction, He would have given us more fingers............and toes.'
White House aides told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the President.
http://wiki.algebra.com/index.php/Dangerous_Al-Gebra_movement


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

Ως γνωστόν, η λέξη _όστρακο_ εδώ είναι ψευδόφιλη, γιατί εκείνα που χρησιμοποιούνταν το πάλαι ποτέ για τις ψηφοφορίες δεν ήταν θαλασσινά με ορεκτικό περιεχόμενο, ήταν πήλινα θραύσματα (βλ. _όστρακο[SUP]2[/SUP] _στο ΛΚΝ ή την 1η σημασία στον Κριαρά ή στο νήμα για τον εξοστρακισμό), αλλά όταν αυθόρμητα γελάς, τα λάθη τα ξεχνάς· να 'ναι καλά ο Αρκάς.


----------



## crystal (Aug 21, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε βάλει πουθενά, αλλά ιδού:

http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2014)

Καταπληκτικές. Η τρίτη βέβαια είναι μάλλον πρόβλημα φόρτωσης της εικόνας παρά ούλτρα πιξελιασμένη από 100χ ψηφιακό ζουμ.


----------



## Themis (Sep 28, 2014)

Δεν έχω λόγια...


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

Themis said:


> Δεν έχω λόγια...
> 
> View attachment 4685



 

He he, punk's not dead, just aged a bit, that generation at least.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, ξέρεις εσύ. :-\


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Άριστη μαθήτρια!


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2014)

O Γιάννης Μαρίνος (δεν έχω πρόσβαση) αναφέρεται (με ελαφρά καθυστέρηση...) σ' αυτό, με ονομαστική αναφορά στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Γιά κοίτα τι διακινούμε και ούτε τα θυμόμαστε...

Μου εστάλη μέσω Διαδικτύου, διακινούμενο από την ιστοσελίδα www.legilogia.gr, ως μια επίκαιρη εκλαϊκευτική εξήγηση για την οικονομική κρίση, που μπορούμε έτσι όλοι ευκολότερα να καταλάβουμε αλλά και για να κατανοήσουμε πόσο δύσκολα θα βγούμε: 

[Ακολουθεί το κείμενο αυτού του μηνύματος από το 2010:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...nded-in-my-email&p=67460&viewfull=1#post67460 ]

Και ο Γ. Μαρίνος καταλήγει:
Καταλάβατε τώρα πώς ήλθε η παρ' ολίγον πτώχευση; Δεν πληρώνω - δεν πληρώνω, ασυγκράτητος δανεισμός, καταναλωτισμός και ασωτία χάρη στα δανεικά (λεφτά υπάρχουν), εκμετάλλευση της ανοησίας μας από τους κερδοσκόπους με τα κάθε είδους ομόλογα και τελικά ανώμαλη προσγείωση στην ανελέητη λιτότητα. Περαστικά μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2014)

Αν όμως ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσε είναι όντως legilogia.gr, λίγο δύσκολο να μας βρούνε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν όμως ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσε είναι όντως legilogia.gr, λίγο δύσκολο να μας βρούνε...


Όποιος θέλει να μας βρει, μας έχει βρει.
— _Κομφούζιος_


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν όμως ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσε είναι όντως legilogia.gr, λίγο δύσκολο να μας βρούνε...



Απλό. Όποιος έχει συνδρομή μπορεί να γράψει ένα σχολιάκι από κάτω:

Μια παράκληση να διορθωθεί η αναφορά στο γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας σε *leχilogia.gr*.

Η «απλή εξήγηση» βρίσκεται εκεί: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?72&p=67460&viewfull=1#post67460

Ευχαριστούμε.

Οι Λεξιλόγοι


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όποιος θέλει να μας βρει, μας έχει βρει.
> — _Κομφούζιος_



Legilogia?

Confusion says: Squirrel who runs up woman's leg will not find nuts. 






In Greek, _nuts_ he will find.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

*19.* For sci-fun fans, like a pangalactic gargleblaster.  For religious people, like the Holy Spirit. 
*38.* 19 needs a chaser.
*44.* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...pipette-filler-EN-pipet-filler-US-EN-poire-FR
*48. *http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=221117&viewfull=1#post221117

Χρωστώ χάρη του φίλου που το 'στειλε. Ακόμα γελώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2015)

...
Didn't exactly land in my email...  

Stop forwarding that crap to me (_Alpocalypse_) - "Weird Al" Yankovic






Oh the sand keeps falling through the hourglass
And there's no way you're gonna slow it down
You say we gotta treasure each moment
Who knows how long we're gonna be around?
Yeah you keep on tellin' me life is short
And it's hard to disagree with what you say
But if time is so precious why're you wastin' mine?

'Cause I'm always reading 
Always deleting
Every useless piece of garbage that you send my way
Every stupid hoax
All those corny jokes
Stop forwarding: that crap to me
Well I don't need tons of cringe-inducing puns
Stop forwarding that crap to me
No, it isn't ok if you brighten my day 
With some cut and pasted hackneyed Hallmark poetry
And I didn't request a personality test
Stop forwarding: that crap to me

Ahhh
You're sending virus-laden bandwidth-hogging attachments 
to: every single person you know
You're passin' round a link to some dumb thing on YouTube
That everybody else already saw three years ago
And wacky, badly Photoshopped billboards were never that amusing to: me
And I just can't believe you believe those urban legends
But I have high hopes someone'll point you toward Snopes
And debunk that crazy junk you're spewing constantly

No, I don't want a bowl of Chicken Soup for the Soul
Stop forwarding: that crap to me
Send more top 10 lists and I'll slash my wrists
Please stop forwarding: that crap to me
Well, I'm sorry I can't accept your paranoid rant
And I don't want the Neiman Marcus cookie recipe
Won't you kindly refrain 'cause it's hurting my brain
Stop forwarding: that crap to me

Like glittery hearts and unicorns and pictures of somebody's cat
Now tell me in what alternate reality will I care about something like that?
And by the way, your "quotes from George Carlin" aren't really George Carlin
Mister Rogers never fought the Viet Cong
And Bill Gates is never gonna give me something for nothing
And I highly doubt some dead girl is gonna kill me if I don't pass her letter along

Well, now I know you're wishin' 
I'll sign your petition
But stop forwarding: that crap to me
And I don't want to read your series 
Of conspiracy theories
Just stop forwarding: that crap to me
And your two million loser friends
All have my address now
'Cause you never figured out the way to BCC

Now I've gotta insist
Take me off of your list
Stop forwarding: 
that crap to me
(Stop forwarding that crap to me
Stop forwarding that crap to me
Stop forwarding that crap to me
Stop forwarding that crap to me)
Just stop it now
Oh no
(Stop forwarding that crap to me) [repeats]
I can't take it
Aw please
You gotta stop
Right now
I'm not kidding
At the risk of being slightly repetitious gonna ask you now 
to stop
Sending me that 
crap

Stop forwarding that crap
To: Me


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)

...
Όχι ακριβώς αστείο αλλά γέλιο έχει πάντως:




https://voxy.com/blog/index.php/2012/04/laughter-internet-languages/



Greek - "χα χα", "χι χι", "χε χε", "χο χο", "ουχουχού", "ουαχαχά", "μουάχαχα"

Αχαχούχα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2015)

Η μουσική είναι μία. Απόδειξη;

Συρτό στα τρία από τον Ρόρυ Γκάλλαχερ

[video=youtube;GP_zm-dHDwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GP_zm-dHDwU[/video]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Όμορφο, εντυπωσιακό και... φιλοσοφημένο βιντεάκι που μου έστειλε φίλος:


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)




----------



## dharvatis (May 19, 2015)

Υποτίθεται ότι αυτή είναι πραγματική ετικέτα:


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2015)

Μ' αρέσει η γαλλική μετάφραση!


----------



## dharvatis (May 19, 2015)

Εγώ δεν το έπιασα: το derapage έχει κάποια άλλη έννοια, εκτός από την αυτοκινητιστική;


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2015)

Νομίζω όχι, αλλά το έβαλαν για το αστείο υποθέτω. Εξάλλου λέει για τα μάτια πιο κάτω.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2015)

Derapage είναι γενικώς το γλίστρημα (ισχύει και για ανθρώπους, όχι μόνο οχήματα), αν θυμάμαι καλά. 
Τώρα πού κολλάει στην ετικέτα, δεν ξέρω, αλλά μάλλον το έβαλαν για γούστο.


----------



## dharvatis (May 19, 2015)

Δηλαδή το αστείο είναι «Προσέξτε να μη γλιστρήσετε (και να μην έρθετε το πίσω-μπρος, αν και αυτό δεν το έχουμε μελετήσει)»;


----------



## Themis (May 19, 2015)

Στα γαλλικά, dérapages είναι και τα ολισθήματα, οι καταχρήσεις, το να ξεφεύγει κάτι από τα θεωρούμενα ως κανονικά όρια.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Δηλαδή το αστείο είναι «Προσέξτε να μη γλιστρήσετε (και να μην έρθετε το πίσω-μπρος, αν και αυτό δεν το έχουμε μελετήσει)»;



Tο tête-à-queue το έχουμε μελετήσει , μαζί με το ντεραπάρισμα σε αυτοκινητιστικά συμφραζόμενα, ως _*τετακέ*_ στο νήμα
fishtail (drift) = αστάθεια του πίσω μέρους του αυτοκινήτου, "κωλιές" (; ) και στο νήμα του drifting.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Η «Αθήνα που έφυγε» είναι συλλογή παλιών φωτογραφιών και καρτ-ποστάλ της Αθήνας και των περιχώρων. Φίλος μού έστειλε τον σύνδεσμο και ίσως βρείτε ενδιαφέρουσα τη βόλτα σε διαφορετικές εποχές. Μόνο μη σας πιάσει νοσταλγία...

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=c3f8687143c67dae&id=C3F8687143C67DAE!3837&authkey=!AKaM9PEdRs3UZpw


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2015)

*MONEY HAS DIFFERENT NAMES*

In temple or church, it’s called donation.
In school, it’s fee.
In marriage, it’s called dowry.
In divorce, alimony.
When you owe someone, it’s debt.
When you pay the government, it’s tax.
In court, it’s fines.
Civil servant retirees, it’s pension.
Employer to workers, it’s salary.
Master to subordinates, it’s wages.
To children, it’s allowance.
When you borrow from bank, it’s loan.
When you offer after a good service, it’s tips.
To kidnappers, it’s ransom.
Illegally received in the name of service, it’s bribe.

The question is, “When a husband gives to his wife, what do we call it?”

ANSWER:

Money given to your wife is called DUTY, 
And every man has to do his duty, because wives are not DUTY FREE.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...
> In marriage, it’s called dowry.
> ...
> 
> ...



Also, when a husband gives to his _wife's family_, it's called bride price (αντίπροικο, αντιπροίκι or έδνο).

∆ια το πολύν τ’ αντίπροικο και ρούχα οπού δίδει
παίρνει την νιάν ο γέροντας και τρω την σαν απίδι
εκείνο το γλυκότατο τ’ άνθος της παρθενίας,
την γλύκα της γλυκότητος της Ερωτοκρατίας.
...

Κι ωσάν ιδεί τον άντρα της, πλήσκει και βαλαντώνει
κι εισµιόν ταχύ µετανογά, ωσάν το ξύλο µένει, 
γροικάς και λέγει µέσα της: «Κακό ριζικόν οπού ’χα!
Τί τό ’θελα τ’ αντίπροικο και τα πολλά τα ρούχα;»
http://dare.uva.nl/document/2/42042

http://ins.web.auth.gr/index.php?op...badly-wedded-lady&catid=58&Itemid=132&lang=el


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2015)

Έδνο, ζουλουιστί λομπόλα και φυσικά there's an app for that. 
Lobola app gives South African bride price


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Earion said:


>


Επομένως έχουμε καλές λεξιπλαστικές ιδέες και για τρεις αποδόσεις που μας έχουν απασχολήσει στο παρελθόν:

cougar = νινιοφρονήτρια
rob the cradle = νινιοφρονώ
gold-digger = χρηματοδιψήτρια


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Επομένως έχουμε καλές λεξιπλαστικές ιδέες και για τρεις αποδόσεις που μας έχουν απασχολήσει στο παρελθόν:
> 
> cougar = νινιοφρονήτρια


Πώς κάνεις το λογικό άλμα cougar = δεκαέτις;


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς κάνεις το λογικό άλμα cougar = δεκαέτις;


Από το κείμενο κράτησα μόνο τις λεξιπλασίες, όχι τις αντιστοιχίσεις του συγγραφέα τους.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Μα τότε cougar = νινιοδιψήτρια. Και όχι ακριβώς βέβαια. Εφηβοδιψήτρια, ίσως.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2015)

Διευκρινίζω για τους υπόλοιπους (γιατί ο Ζάζουλας το ξέρει :twit:) ότι _νινιοφρονήτρια _είναι αυτή που έχει το νου της διαρκώς στα νινία. Αντιστοίχως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και αρσενικό _νηνιοφρονητής_.

Επίσης η εβδομηκοντούτις είναι θε*ρ*μαστεύτρια, δηλαδή έχει το νου της στη θερμάστρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Και ηχητική τεκμηρίωση (μάλλον) υπέρ της νικέλειας άποψης:


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μα τότε cougar = νινιοδιψήτρια. Και όχι ακριβώς βέβαια. Εφηβοδιψήτρια, ίσως.


To _νινιοφρονήτρια _είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο, σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο ύφους, του _τεκνατζού_. Με την πανίσχυρη δε εδραίωση του _μωρό _στις σχέσεις, απορώ γιατί αντιδράτε στο _νινί _και το _νινίο_. :)

Το μέγεθος αναφοράς εδώ δεν είναι η ακριβής ηλικιακή ομάδα (παις, προέφηβος, έφηβος, εικοσάρης κλπ) του συντρόφου, αλλά το Δέλτα της μεταξύ τους διαφοράς, όταν αυτό είναι πολύ πιο πέρα απ' το εμπειρικό “τα μισά συν εφτά” με αντιστροφή των φύλων.

Το δε άσμα «Είσαι νινί ακόμα» πολύ απλά επιβεβαιώνει ότι κι ένα νινί έχει δικαίωμα στον έρωτα, κι ας μην έχει ακόμη κολλήσει τα σχετικά ένσημα — και το αν τελικά απορριφθεί (όπως στο άσμα απ' τον συνθέτη) είναι θέμα έλλειψης ωριμότητας, όχι ηλικίας.  Ας το βάλω τώρα και σε σωστή εκτέλεση:


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Η ερμηνεία που έδωσα εγώ στη _νηνιοφρονήτρια_ είναι «αυτή που έχει παιδική σκέψη» και όχι «αυτή που σκέφτεται συνεχώς τα παιδιά». Από εκεί πήγασαν οι αντιρρήσεις μου. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ισχύει η δεύτερη ερμηνεία, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν η cougar ανήκει στην κατηγορία των φρονητριών ή των διψητριών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Επίσης, να συμφωνήσουμε αν το -οφρονήτρια είναι το θηλυκό του -όφρων (όπως π.χ. στο βαρελόφρων) ή πρόκειται για εσφαλμένο σχηματισμό.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Έτσι που είναι, είναι το θηλυκό του _φρονητή_. Έχουμε να στηριχτούμε μόνο στον _καταφρονητή_, που είναι αυτός που περιφρονεί (το νόμο, το θάνατο, τον πλούτο).


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει μόνον καταφρονήτρια, υπάρχει και περιφρονήτρια — αλλά τελικά _τομάτο τομέιτο_.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2015)

Νομίζω ο Δόκτορας έχει δίκιο. _Νηνιόφρων _το αρσενικό.

Τελικά όχι, γιατί ο νινιόφρων, όπως και ο βαρελόφρων, ο βασιλόφρων και ο εθνικόφρων είναι τριγενή και δικατάληκτα:
ο και η βασιλόφρων, το βασιλόφρον.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2015)

Από το μπλογκ του Ζαχαρίαδεντοφτιάχνω, που μου το θύμισε τώρα ο Χαρβάτης: Πώς να μην είσαι η “δευτεράντζα” των Social Media


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2015)

30 façons d'énerver un Parisien


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

Λεξικογραφικόν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 14, 2015)

- Μένω άναυδος.
- Μένω Σόλωνος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> - Μένω άναυδος.
> - Μένω Σόλωνος.



Κι εγώ Κάνιγγος.  Πιο παλιά έμενα κάγκελο. Κι ακόμη πιο παλιά, στις αλυκές έξω από τα Σόδομα. Άλαλα τα χείλη των ασεβών.
Αφωνία.

Πρέθλες, πράισλες πρέσιας. Σπίτσλες, λέμε.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2015)

Σπίτσουλες όλοι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...94625/karikatur-greser-und-lenz-13822669.html

Πρόχειρη απόδοση: 
Ξαναλογαριάσαμε τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό με τη βοήθεια λογισμικού από τη Φολκσβάγκεν. Τώρα ουσιαστικά δεν χρωστάμε τίποτα και ανακτήσαμε την πιστοληπτική μας ικανότητα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2015)

http://hysteria.gr/25723/

Για το γλωσσικό του πράγματος, σε άπταιστη* φανταρική. 

1. πούστης με κινέζο, o
2. γκοτζίλας, ο (βλ. Λέξι)
3. αντικούκου, το

* Μόνο που ο γκοτζίλας δεν σερβίρεται μαζί με κίναιδον μετά σινικού. Το πολύ πολύ με καμιά παπαριασμένη σαλάτα, λαχανοκαρότο αλά μαραμέν, και για επιδόρπιο κοκ απολιθωμέν ντε πολυκαιρισμέν, κολοκοτρωνέικο.

«Τον Κλίντον Πάνο»; Ποιος είναι πάλι τούτος; Μάλλον ήθελε να γράψει «τον Κλίντον, Πάνο», ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> «Τον Κλίντον Πάνο»; Ποιος είναι πάλι τούτος; Μάλλον ήθελε να γράψει «τον Κλίντον, Πάνο», ε;


Εμ δεν μας αρέσουν τα κόμματα...


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Themis (Oct 17, 2015)

Μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά με έκανε να νιώσω υπερήλικας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2015)

Themis said:


> με έκανε να νιώσω υπερήλικας



Σε κομπιουτεροχρόνια είμαστε Μαθουσάλες. (Κατά τ' άλλα, τζόβενοι.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά με έκανε να νιώσω υπερήλικας.
> ...



Dad Pops, why is this Post-it note so hard? 



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά με έκανε να νιώσω υπερήλικας.
> View attachment 5179


Πονάνε ορέ τα παλικάρια;






Τις μεγάλες, τις πρόλαβα στη φωτοσύνθεση...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2015)

Πόσες ίντσες είναι οι μεγάλες;


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πόσες ίντσες είναι οι μεγάλες;



Οχτώ· ήταν:



daeman said:


> ...
> Στο μεταξύ, πέρασα εκπαιδευόμενος φαντάρος από το ΚΜΗ του ΓΕΑ όπου είδα και διάτρητες κάρτες και τις πελώριες 8ιντσες δισκέτες, και μηχανήματα ξεπερασμένα ήδη μια εικοσαετία και βάλε, και φτωχό Cobolογάκι μου, βγάλε τα ματάκια σου και σπάσ' τα δαχτυλάκια σου με τις coloρουτίνες της Cobol. Δεν λέω άλλα· εκτός από παρωχημένα, ήταν και διαβαθμισμένα, απόρρητα.
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2015)

Στο φεστιβάλ επιστημών στο Γκάζι πέρυσι, τις είχαν σε προθήκες, σαν εκθέματα. Κλείνω θέση στο γηροκομείο με τον Θέμη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2015)

A light spiritual 

Jesus met the water at the aisle
and He told it at that wedding what He'd done

He said, "Water, water, where is your spirit?
I know everything you've ever done"

It said, "Jesus, Jesus, I ain't got no spirit
And You don't know everything I've ever done"

He said, "Water, water, I'm giving you a fine spirit
And the one you have now, it's not your own"

It said, "This man, this man, He must be the prophet
He done told me everything I've never done"

Jesus met the water at the aisle
and He turned it into bottles full of wine


Jesus met the water woman at the well - Dave Van Ronk






+ The Pilgrim Travelers + Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2016)

*Άντρες vs γυναίκες: Oι βασικές διαφορές των δύο φύλων*


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Άντρες vs γυναίκες: Oι βασικές διαφορές των δύο φύλων*



Τελικά στο Desktop είμαι από την Αφροδίτη. (Καλά, και στην τουαλέτα...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2016)

Εγώ στο desktop είμαι από τον Άρη  (νομίζω ότι με το γυναικείο ντέσκτοπ του σκίτσου έπαθα ένα μικρό εγκεφαλικό...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

Δεν αποκλείεται να έχουμε λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να έχουμε τόσο μεγάλη αντίφαση ανάμεσα στο desktop του γραφείου και το desktop του υπολογιστή. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2016)

Έχοντας δει πολλά desktop υπολογιστών, λόγω προηγούμενης απασχόλησης, θα έλεγα ότι οι περιπτώσεις του αντρικού desktop της εικόνας είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιες και στα δυο φύλα. Προσωπικά ανήκω σε μια τρίτη κατηγορία, αυτήν που θέλει το desktop να πιάνει το πολύ 2 σειρές αριστερά και δυο δεξιά. Προγράμματα που δεν χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια τα έχω κατηγοριοποιημένα σε φάκελο-συντόμευση στο desktop. Το γυναικείο desktop της εικόνας είναι το συνηθέστερο (τουλάχιστον το 90% των περιπτώσεων που ξέρω), όπου ο χρήστης πραγματικά έχει ξεχάσει τι είναι τα μισά από τα εικονίδια και κάποια δεν ήξερε ποτέ τι ήταν. Αυτό το 10% που έχει τακτοποιημένο ή κενό desktop είναι κατά κύριο λόγο της γενιάς μου και πίσω και τεχνογνώστες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

Το πιο αστείο, μια και πιάσαμε να σοβαρολογούμε, είναι ότι σπανιότατα χρησιμοποιώ τα εικονίδια της επιφάνειας εργασίας, επειδή ευθύς εξ αρχής η επιφάνεια σκεπάζεται από το ιστοπλοϊκό μου. Η πρόσβαση σε εφαρμογές γίνεται από ειδικό προγραμματάκι σε συνδυασμό με τις άλλες δυνατότητες των Windows. Τα εικονίδια της επιφάνειας είναι περισσότερο υπόμνηση προγραμμάτων που έχω εγκαταστήσει αλλά δεν τα έχω αξιοποιήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2016)

Ωραία, διαπιστώσαμε προβλήματα στο 1 από τα 15 σκίτσα. Για τα υπόλοιπα 14; :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2016)

Αν εξαιρέσεις την υπερβολή της ποιητικής άδειας, κυρίως με τους χρόνους και το κούρεμα*, είναι αηδιαστικά κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Λείπει κάτι με παπούτσια και τσάντες. :)



* επίσης για τους άντρες, τουλάχιστον εκτός Αθήνας, είναι παρελθόν το 10ευρω. 5-8 ευρώ παίζει το κούρεμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2016)

Lost in L-space

Βασική διαδικτυογραφία:

Οι μικροί καλτσοφάγοι
sock eater @ urban dictionary
Eater of Socks


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2016)

Not funny, but thank you NASA anyway!

http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2016)

daeman said:


> ..
> Απ' αυτό το «Αττίκ με μπουτίκ», Ζμπιζ, θυμήθηκα τον Σπύρο Ζαγοραίο, Έντε λα μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ:
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2016)

For Pete's sake For the Bears' sake! Oh, porridge, turn to stone and bash his head in.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## dharvatis (Aug 4, 2016)

Αυτό πάει καλύτερα με την Κυριακή και τη Δευτέρα - το να σου έρθει Δευτέρα είναι μεγάλη συμφορά ενώ η Πέμπτη είναι downhill, που λένε οι Αμερικάνοι


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αφού περί γοργονών ο λόγος, να προσθέσω ότι το πλάσμα που στα ελληνικά λέμε *γοργόνα* και στα αγγλικά *mermaid* στα ισπανικά λέγεται *sirena* (η ταινία της Ντίσνεϋ λέγεται "La sirenita"). Sirena λέγεται επίσης και η μυθολογική σειρήνα (στην πραγματικότητα οι "γοργόνες" και οι σειρήνες θεωρούνται ένα και το αυτό), γεγονός που δημιουργεί ουκ ολίγη σύγχυση.
> 
> Τώρα ξέρετε ότι αν δείτε κάπου να αναφέρουν τη "(μικρή) σειρήνα" του Άντερσεν ή/και της Ντίσνεϋ ή/και της Κοπεγχάγης, εννοούν τη "(μικρή) γοργόνα".



Ουκ ολίγη σύγχυση, όπως η γκουγκλομετάφραση:










Elsa said:


> Και κάτι επίκαιρο:
> 
> σειρήνα (μυθικό πλάσμα | μηχάνημα παραγωγής ήχου)
> :)



Λέξεις με διπλό νόημα, γκέγκε, Γκούγκλε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2016)

-Huh?


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> -Huh?


—Osonupo, like judo, taekwondo, sumo, sambo, kobudo, hapkido, justkiddingo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2016)

:) ... Νόμισα ότι ίσως ήταν κάτι περισσότερο, βαθύτερο, μυχιότερο ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) ... Νόμισα ότι ίσως ήταν κάτι περισσότερο, βαθύτερο, μυχιότερο ...



—Ποσονούπω;
—Οσονούπω.



Βαθύτερο; Ορίστε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2016)

Some like it hot, some like it cold
Some like it in the pot, nine days old
Some of them can, but some cannot
Some of them mind, some of them don't


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2016)

This funny thing landed crashed on my road


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

Επίκαιρο, αλλά προφητικό, αφού δημοσιεύτηκε τον περασμένο Ιούνιο.

Όταν θα πάω, κυρά μου, στο φεγγάρι
θέ' να σου φέρω διαστημοσκαφάκι


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2017)

"When your students have a great sense of humor but need a lesson in conjugation."

Ένεκα της ημέρας, που βάλθηκαν όλοι να επιδείξουν τις ποιητικές τους γνώσεις και ανησυχίες.


----------



## Philip (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe it's subjunctive


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2017)

Why did they fire Brad's wife?


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Earion (May 16, 2017)

:up:




— Emmanuel Apostrophe




— Emmanuel Guillemets




— Emmanuel Points de Suspension




— Emmanuel Paragraphe (§)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

Έα, τις ο ορυμαγδός;


----------



## dharvatis (May 21, 2017)

Ευτυχώς που μου το θύμησες, daeman: έχει κανείς σκαναρισμένο αυτό το καρέ από τη σελ. 15 του _Αστερίξ στη χώρα των Ελβετών _των εκδόσεων Μαμούθ; Νομίζω ότι ο Ρωμαίος φωνάζει «Φρουρά» αντί για «Στα όπλα»! :-D


----------



## JimAdams (May 21, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Ευτυχώς που μου το θύμησες, daeman: έχει κανείς σκαναρισμένο αυτό το καρέ από τη σελ. 15 του _Αστερίξ στη χώρα των Ελβετών _των εκδόσεων Μαμούθ; Νομίζω ότι ο Ρωμαίος φωνάζει «Φρουρά» αντί για «Στα όπλα»! :-D
> View attachment 5722



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

Guards! Guards!







«Στρατεύεσθε» φάσκουσι «και έξετε συντρόφους φιλικώς υμίν διακειμένους...»


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

JimAdams said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
> View attachment 5723



I say, good job, old boy! Quite, what?


----------



## dharvatis (May 22, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ σας!


----------



## ssophia (May 28, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα, αλλά σε Απόφαση Απαλλαγής Ποινών του Υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης, διαβάζω: "Φυλάκιση Είκοσι Πέντε Ημερών για παράβαση του Κώδικα Ωδικής Κυκλοφορίας". Μάλλον φάλτσος θα ήταν, λέω... :)


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2017)

ssophia said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα, αλλά σε Απόφαση Απαλλαγής Ποινών του Υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης, διαβάζω: "Φυλάκιση Είκοσι Πέντε Ημερών για παράβαση του Κώδικα Ωδικής Κυκλοφορίας". ...



Καλωσήρθες! :)

Περίληψη προηγουμένων, για να συμπληρωθεί ο κώδικας:



Alexandra said:


> Παρακαλώ, εξηγήστε μου τι είναι τα *οδικά *πτηνά:
> 
> 1) Πτηνά που περπατάνε στους δρόμους αντί να πετάνε.
> 
> ...





YiannisMark said:


> Είναι πουλιά-φριλάνσερς που συνεργάζονται με εταιρείες οδικής ασφάλειας.
> Μένεις με το αμάξι και δεν έχει μπαταρία το κινητό; Σε εντοπίζει το οδικό πουλί και στέλνει σήμα στην πλησιέστερη κινητή μονάδα να'ρθει να σε περισυλλέξει.





daeman said:


> Καλό!
> Με την άδειά σου, συμπληρώνω:
> _Ωδική βοήθεια _(υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται προαιρετικά μαζί με την οδική βοήθεια): Μένεις με το αμάξι, έχεις κινητό και καλείς την οδική βοήθεια. Μέχρι να καταφτάσει ο ειδικός, έρχεται κάποιος (ή κάποια, ή ολόκληρη χορωδία, ανάλογα με το κλιμακούμενο κόστος του πακέτου που διάλεξες), σου λέει κάνα τραγουδάκι και περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα της αναμονής...






ssophia said:


> ... Μάλλον φάλτσος θα ήταν, λέω... :)


----------



## Neikos (May 28, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί σας κάνει εντύπωση. Κι εγώ έχω οδικό πτηνό, ένα παπάκι Honda στρογγυλοφάναρο. Μια χαρά βολικό είναι.


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2017)

Ηλίου φαεινότερον. Οδικά πτηνά είναι τα μη εφαρμόζοντα ωράριο 24/7, ήτοι τα άδοντα παροδικώς.


----------



## ssophia (May 29, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα - και για το γέλιο! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)

Σχετικό.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2017)

Σχετικό με το #1010.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2018)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με όποιον θεωρήσει αυτό το χιούμορ αδιόρατο.


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2018)

Η κόρη μου έχει ρέντα σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2018)

Themis said:


> Η κόρη μου έχει ρέντα σήμερα.
> ...



Ρέντα (μεγάλη):




Μερέντα (μεγάλη):







Κόρη με ρέντα (μεγάλη): 







Κόρη με Μερέντα δεν βρήκα, τις έφαγε όλες ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2018)

daeman said:


> Κόρη με Μερέντα δεν βρήκα, τις έφαγε όλες ο Ζαζ.


Μωρό που αυτό δεν του άρεσε καθόλου και καταστρώνει σχέδια εκδίκησης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2019)

Δεν ήρθε με mail, αλλά μια και δεν έχουμε νήμα για memes (αν έχουμε πείτε μου) το βάζω εδώ.
Γελάω μόνη μου σαν χαζό από το πρωί.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2019)

Έχει καναδυοτρία ορθογραφικά, μα ήρεσέ μου.


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2019)

Προσυπογράφω:


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2020)

North Yorkshire Police 
_29 January at 14:30 · _

_Officers in York are trying to locate the owner of a distinctive silver ring and are appealing to the public for their help._
_The ring was recovered with property which had been stolen in a house burglary in York in February 2019. Sadly despite their efforts, officers have been unable to trace the ring back to its rightful owner._
_Detective Constable Pete Wilson, from York Investigation Hub said:_
_“Unfortunately we haven’t been able to find the owner of the ring and return it to them. As it is such a distinctive piece of jewellery, we’re hoping that someone will recognise the markings and be able to tell us who it rightfully belongs to, as I’m sure someone, somewhere is missing it.”_
_Anyone who has any information which could assist police enquiries is asked to contact North Yorkshire Police and pass the information to the Force Control Room. Please quote reference 12190025061. You can also email__ InvestigationHubYork-northyorkshire.pnn.police.uk_
_Crimestoppers can be contacted anonymously on 0800 555 111._





Μόνο ένα από τα σχόλια, που διαβάζονται σαν flash fiction:

"...And the Ring of Power perceived its time had now come. It abandoned Gollum. But something happened then the Ring did not intend. It was picked up by the most unlikely creature imaginable. A Police Officer, from the North of the (York)Shire."
Scott Snowden-James


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 31, 2020)

Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## Earion (Feb 1, 2020)

The Ring in Brexit surroundings!!! :scared: Time to unleash the Nazgul.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2020)

Εδώ ταιριάζει το "Πάτα το, Κιμ".


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2020)

...
Φστα ΠΘΠ


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 22, 2020)

Εντελώς ελληνικό προϊόν. :) Το "Salakis" είναι brand της Lactalis, του μεγαλύτερου ομίλου γαλακτοκομικών παγκοσμίως. H μονάδα παραγωγής είναι όντως στην Ελλάδα (στο Βελεστίνο) και την αγόρασε η Lactalis από γερμανό επιχειρηματία το 2018.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2020)

:up::up:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Εντελώς ελληνικό προϊόν. :)


...και ένα από τα ολίγα που βρίσκουμε εδώ στα ξένα, πολύ καλό, να πω (αν και εδώ κυκλοφορεί σ' αυτή τη συσκευασία).


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2020)

Εγώ τη φέτα Σαλάκις την είχα για αλλοδαπό προϊόν γιατί εδώ κυκλοφορεί αγελαδινή και κυβάκια σε βαζάκια με λαδάκια και μπαχαρικάκια (εντελώς άχρηστο προϊόν δηλαδή). 
Παλ, δεν ξέρω γιατί εκεί έχετε τόση έλλειψη, εδώ πάντως έχουμε Δωδώνη, Πίττας, Κρικρί, ΦΑΓΕ, Μεβγάλ, Ρούσσος (πολύ καλή και δεν πουλιέται στην Ελλάδα), Odysea (που είναι η φέτα Ρούσσος), τις μάρκες των σουπερμάρκετ, που είναι κάποια από τις προηγούμενες, και πλέον ΚΑΙ βαρελίσια, σε δοχεία με άλμη, στο τμήμα τυριών για φιγούρα και επίδειξη. 
Και για πρωινό σήμερα έφαγα ολίγο μανούρι Odysea (Ρούσσου κι αυτό) με ψωμί, κι έχω κι ένα κεφαλοτύρι για γκρικ σαγκανάκι στο ψυγείο, που το πήρα προχτές από το σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονίας. Δεν είμαστε τόσοι πολλοί οι Έλληνες, είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι φιγουρατζήδες που κατά τα άλλα ψήφισαν Μπρέξιτ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2020)

Εδώ έχουμε σίγουρα Δωδώνη και Ήπειρος, αλλά όχι εκεί που ψωνίζουμε. Αντιθέτως, αυτή υπάρχει παντού. Αλλά δεν είναι αγελαδινή, είναι από πρόβειο γάλα. Και είναι η μόνη μάρκα εδώ που έχει φέτα λάιτ η οποία δεν είναι χάλια.

Φυσικά έχει και διάφορες απομιμήσεις της κατηγορίας «λευκό τυρί», αλλά δεν είναι ωραία αυτά τα τυριά. Ελπίζω έτσι όπως γινόμαστε περισσότεροι, να αυξηθούν και τα ελληνικά προϊόντα :) Ήδη υπάρχουν δηλαδή αλλά όχι σε ευρεία γκάμα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2020)

SBE said:


> Ρούσσος (πολύ καλή και δεν πουλιέται στην Ελλάδα)


*Ρούσσας


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2020)

Σωστά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2020)

https://xkcd.com/2287/


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2020)

Μεγαλοφυές! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 6, 2020)

Η αόρατη κατακλείδα (mouseover) ήταν το καλύτερο: «Δεν είμαστε παγιδευμένοι εδώ μέσα με τον κοροναϊό. Ο κοροναϊός είναι παγιδευμένος εδώ μέσα μαζί μας.»


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2020)

*μικροτσίπς *(Am.E. microchips, Br.E. microcrisps)


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2020)

...
Από την άλλη, 6 + 7 + 5 = 19.





Open your eyes and count your 20 toes.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2020)

daeman said:


> Open your eyes and count your 20 toes.


Μοιάζει με φοτοσοπιά, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μοιάζει με φοτοσοπιά, πάντως.



Όντως:


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μοιάζει με φοτοσοπιά, πάντως.



Ωχ, την πάτησα κι εγώ (μάλλον επειδή ήθελα να ισχύει και παραμέλησα τις συνήθεις άμυνές μου). :blush:
The treachery of images.

Παρότι γενικά είμαι αντίθετος στο σβήσιμο ποστ, και μάλιστα σ' αυτό που δεν θέλω να αποποιηθώ την ευθύνη, να το σβήσουμε για να μη μαγαρίζει το νήμα*; Ή τουλάχιστον να το βάλουμε σε σπόιλερ, ώστε να μη φαίνεται φάτσα κάρτα;

* [σ.τ.δ. αρχικά το πόσταρα στο Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (και μικρολαθάκια), αλλά τελικά το slip ήταν δικό μου]


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2020)

Θα προτιμούσα να το στείλουμε εδώ, ας πούμε:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?72


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2020)

nickel said:


> Θα προτιμούσα να το στείλουμε εδώ, ας πούμε:
> 
> https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?72



Καλή λύση. Αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2020)

HOMER’S MESSAGE TO THE WRITING STAFF OF _THE ILIAD_, SEASON 2​by CHRIS MARCIL​
_“Most contemporary long-form television drama are put together by multiple people, even if there is a single creator who came up with the show’s initial premise. It may be helpful to think in these terms when considering the Odyssey.”
— Emily Wilson, from the introduction to her Odyssey translation_

- - -

Hey, phrase-turning masters (and our new female hire):

Welcome back! As a man gets separated from his companions and wanders, weak and alone, then from a distance he smells the smoke from cooking meat, and the aroma gladdens his spirit, for he knows they will soon be reunited — that’s how excited I am to see you assholes again.

IMPORTANT DIGRESSION: speaking of cooking, there’s a new Phoenician place near where the season 2 writing room will be. I know some of you don’t like Phoenician (Nikos!) but you will after you have this.

Anyway, it was late in coming, but we finally got our pickup from the network, which is what the religious festivals who keep us in olive oil call themselves now. And we deserved it: we put together a 16,000-line poem where the most sympathetic character fights for the enemy and dies at the end. Sure, _The Iliad_ may not have been the poem of choice for an ordinary guy on a trireme, or filled with “news you can use” like Hesiod’s stuff (“Works and Days” drives me crazy, I don’t know why), but it was must-listen material at the cool symposia on the coasts. I kind of hate myself when I say stuff like this, but I think we proved that the epic is the art form that really fits where the Iron Age is at right now.

The only question is, how do we top ourselves?

The network has some thoughts, which mostly boil down to, “How about we actually see the war end, and we win?” I get it: the kind of bards who can memorize 16,000 lines and really put it over don’t come cheap, no matter how much we help them with repetition. So give the people what they want. And even though we shot down the “We Win!” ending with a flaming arrow last season, it’s still worth considering — if we can find a uniquely _Iliad_ way to do it. Be advised, though, that it would have to have the horse. I know this because I pitched that our heroes catapult in — super visual, plus maybe a commentary on the new toys of war — and they were very definitely, “No, the horse.” Anyway, come in prepared to have a take.

Also, come in prepared to meet our first ever female writer, Cassandra, who just finished her apprenticeship in Crete. She had to disguise herself as a boy, and she has a lot of funny stories about it. I mean, looked at a certain way, her stories might be sad, but I thought they were kind of funny. Just look at the kind of things the gods have done.

But she had a season 2 idea that I either love or hate: let’s skip the war almost entirely and, instead, follow one or more of our characters home. She suggested Odysseus and Penelope, but to me Agamemnon is the obvious choice — that whole story is anti-heroic and totally _Iliad_. Still, the idea of Odysseus and his crew sailing around, encountering the Lotus-eaters, getting addicted to the stuff, and then dealing it all around the Mediterranean might be fun. We’ll discuss.

See you Monday!


— Homer

PS: I know you’ve probably heard some talk about writing the poem down this time. Ignore it. The technology gets in the way of the experience and always will, not to mention how unfair it is to guys like me who can’t see.

PPS: Some of you have seen that dialogue I did over the break where I called you guys “Myrmidons.” I apologize. If you could have heard me say it with affection with my voice, you would have understood what I meant.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2020)

Αν μπείτε στο site του κυπριακού Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, θα δείτε ότι έχουν κάποιες απορίες:


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> _Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!!! Να τα βγάλεις._



Ήρθε η ώρα να εξηγήσω γιατί έγραψα το παραπάνω σε ένα άλλο νήμα. Επειδή ο συγγραφέας κάποιου πονήματος, πάνω στον οίστρο του, πρόσθεσε περίσσια θαυμαστικά (ή, ίσως, πολλά ερωτηματικά) μετά την κραυγή απόγνωσης «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!!!», κάτι που δεν άρεσε στον επιμελητή του, ο οποίος διέγραψε τα περίσσια σημεία στίξης και πρόσθεσε στο περιθώριο «Να τα βγάλεις». Και, βέβαια, στην τελική έκδοση όλοι διάβασαν: «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου! Να τα βγάλεις.»


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2020)

+ από τα σχόλια στο ποστ στο FB:

Music department: Tones.
Complaints department: Moans. (and Groans, I might add)
Telecommunications department: Phones.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ήρθε η ώρα να εξηγήσω γιατί έγραψα το παραπάνω σε ένα άλλο νήμα. Επειδή ο συγγραφέας κάποιου πονήματος, πάνω στον οίστρο του, πρόσθεσε περίσσια θαυμαστικά (ή, ίσως, πολλά ερωτηματικά) μετά την κραυγή απόγνωσης «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!!!», κάτι που δεν άρεσε στον επιμελητή του, ο οποίος διέγραψε τα περίσσια σημεία στίξης και πρόσθεσε στο περιθώριο «Να τα βγάλεις». Και, βέβαια, στην τελική έκδοση όλοι διάβασαν: «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου! Να τα βγάλεις.»


Όπως το θυμάμαι εγώ (στην πολυτσιταρισμένη [από μένα] _Χιουμοριστική Ανθολογία_ του '59 [;]), η τελική έκδοση διατηρεί βεβαίως και τα τρία θαυμαστικά: «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!! Να τα βγάλεις.»


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Όπως το θυμάμαι εγώ (στην πολυτσιταρισμένη [από μένα] _Χιουμοριστική Ανθολογία_ του '59 [;]), η τελική έκδοση διατηρεί βεβαίως και τα τρία θαυμαστικά: «Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!! Να τα βγάλεις.»


Περίπου από τότε το θυμάμαι κι εγώ, αν και είναι πιθανόν να το διάβασα στην Εκλογή. Ωστόσο, το έγραψα με την εκλογίκευση που θα έκανε ένας παλιός διορθωτής. Δηλαδή, κανένας δεν θα έγραφε απλώς «Να τα βγάλεις» χωρίς ταυτόχρονα να τραβήξει μια γραμμή να σβήσει τα περίσσια σημεία στίξης. Ήρθαν μετά οι στοιχειοθέτες, αφαίρεσαν τα περίσσια και... πρόσθεσαν το κείμενο που έλειπε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2020)

Μου το έστειλε ο φίλος μου ο Κυριάκος (όχι ο γνωστός).


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2020)

Είναι λογοπαίγνιο και περισσότερο ανήκει σε νήμα «This funny thing was spotted while I was surfing the social media».


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2021)

δύο χιλιάδες είκοσι ένα, δύο χιλιάδες είκοσι δύο, δύο χιλιάδες είκοσι τρία...


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Swan in Ballet school
Ballet in ska minor and B&W


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2021)

Ιπειδή ούλη τη μέρα φκιάνου του φροντιστή
γινικά στου άρμιγμα κανιίς δε θα μου βγει


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2021)

«Ο αισιόδοξος βλέπει τζαζ, ο απαισιόδοξος ψάχνει την κάλτσα που λείπει.»





Αν και θα προτιμούσα την αντιδιαστολή να ήταν ανάμεσα σε άνθρωπο με φαντασία και σε άνθρωπο χωρίς.

Περί καλτσών που λείπουν:
https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Φωνή-ασχέτου-εν-τη-ερήμω-της-Λεξιλογίας.8683/post-103973


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2021)

Κάτι σαν Καββαδίας για την διώρυγα του Σουέζ:

Απ' τον Νοτιά τρεμόπαιζαν τα φώτα του Σουέζ
και οι βάρκες αχνοφαίνονταν κοντά στο ακροθαλάσσι
κι ο καπετάνιος γελαστός μας έκανε σαφέζ
πως σκόπευε την διώρυγα με πάντες να περάσει.

Γλυκά του 'παμε η διώρυγα πως είναι μακρουλή
και με τη μούρη μονάχα καράβι την περνάει
μα αυτός, σκληρό κι ανέμελο θαλασσινό πουλί
μας είπε «alea jacta est, θα πάμε με το πλάι».

Τώρα να ξεκολλήσουνε το πλοίο απ' το στενό
με μια μπουλντόζα παιδική μοχθούνε οι αραπάδες
Χίλια καράβια μας κοιτούν με βλέμμα σκοτεινό
που το παγκόσμιο εμπόριο γαμήσαμε ενθάδες




__ https://www.facebook.com/angelos.tsekeris/posts/5253449931363263









Edit: Συμπληρώσεις απ' τον τοίχο μου όπου το πόσταρα (το πρώτο τετράστιχο από φίλο, το οχτάστιχο μετά απ' την αφεντιά μου)

Ο παπαγάλος σκεφτικός κοιτάζει αφ' υψηλού
τον καπετάνιο, κάνοντας λιγάκι μαύρη πλάκα.
«Μπαρκάρω σε γκαζάδικο για τη Χονολουλού·
στον σκυλοπνίχτη σου ξανά δεν μπαίνω, ρε ——.»

Tον παπαγάλο ακούγοντας που έκρωζε βραχνά,
ένας λοστρόμος μελαψός που μπάρκαρε στ' Αλγέρι
του καπετάνιου έλεγε «Παράτα τα στενά,
απ' το Μαρόκο είμ' εγώ, του Γιβραλτάρ τα μέρη.
Ποτέ μην μπεις σε διώρυγες, πορθμούς και τα λοιπά,
όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει πια πως τότε θα σφηνώσεις,
και προς Θεού, ποτέ μην πας πέρα στον Παναμά
ωκεανούς πελώριους γιατί θ' απομονώσεις».


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2021)

φιλοκαλοῦμέν τε γάρ μεθ’ ἁλιείας καί φιλοσοφοῦμεν ἄνευ μαλακίων


----------



## cougr (Apr 9, 2021)

Μου θύμισες αυτό:



Πρώτα το τρώγειν και μετά το φιλοσοφείν• Το ατακίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν.

ΥΓ: Ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής το "ατακίζειν" το έκανε "τσακίσου".


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2021)

cougr said:


> Μου θύμισες αυτό:
> 
> View attachment 6786Πρώτα το τρώγειν και μετά το φιλοσοφείν• Το ατακίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν.
> 
> ΥΓ: Ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής το "ατακίζειν" το έκανε "τσακίσου".



φιλοκαλοῦμέν τε γάρ ἄνευ εὐτελείας καί φιλοσοφοῦμεν μετά φύλλου πλατυφύλλου


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2021)

διπλωματικό διάβημα :


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2021)

«Νορβηγός με γραφείο τελετών: Theo Schørestøn»

Στα χνάρια του Ιάπωνα Nasusiro Tokasoni.


----------



## cougr (Apr 19, 2021)

@Da Man
Πέρασε κάμποσος χρόνος να το πιάσω,
αλλά εντάξει. Για μια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι ανήκαν στο άλλο νήμα και ότι αναρτήθηκαν εδώ κατά λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2021)

Παλιό (με τα σημερινά μέτρα, και κάτι μου λέει ότι μπορεί να το έχω ξαναποστάρει εδώ), αλλά συνήθως μόνο με τις δύο πρώτες παραγράφους:


----------



## cougr (May 4, 2021)




----------



## dharvatis (May 10, 2021)

My three favourite things are the Oxford comma, irony, and missed opportunities.


----------



## cougr (May 10, 2021)

And one thing that I hate: Having to explain the above joke to people that don't get it.

PS: For that matter, the same applies to the previous joke about the briki in the wall


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2021)

Πώς θα έτρεχαν τα ζώα αν ήταν άνθρωποι 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443131210704752640


----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)

*Life's Too Short To Hold Onto Grudges*


----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2021)

Διεθνής Μετάφραση Ημέρα (Ιντερνάσιοναλ Τρανσαλατέισιον Ντέι)






πηγή: Greek Sayings In English (Λετ'ς Σπρεντ Δε Γκρικ Νόουλεντζ)

λυσάρι: https://www.athensairporttaxi.com/gr/μετρο/xartis-metro-aerodromio


----------



## pontios (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)

Mind your word order.





And add hyphens where appropriate.


----------



## pontios (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2021)

“It’s against my programming to impersonate a deity.”
~ C-3PO, ‘Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi’


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2021)

Τί βλέπουμε, γιατι εγώ είμαι απο άλλο ανέκδοτο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2021)

Αντιδράσεις για το άγαλμα της Μαρίας Κάλλας στην Αθήνα


Το χάλκινο γλυπτό, που τοποθετήθηκε με πρωτοβουλία του Ελληνικού Συλλόγου «Μαρία Κάλλας» επί της Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, απέναντι από την είσοδο του ρωμαϊκού




www.naftemporiki.gr


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2021)

Α. Να σου πω την αλήθεια, το άγαλμα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να αναγνωρίσω ποιόν παριστάνει.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

SBE said:


> Α. Να σου πω την αλήθεια, το άγαλμα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να αναγνωρίσω ποιόν παριστάνει.



Πώς να αναγνωρίσεις αυτό το πράμα για Κάλλας;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 12, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω αν έπεσε το μάτι σας εδώ στο Proz, αλλά εγώ γέλασα πολύ:


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έπεσε το μάτι σας εδώ στο Proz, αλλά εγώ γέλασα πολύ:



No ratting out on rates, right?


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2021)

daeman said:


> Πώς να αναγνωρίσεις αυτό το πράμα για Κάλλας;
> 
> View attachment 7024


E, πώς; Φτυστή η γιαγιά της Κάλας.


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2021)

SBE said:


> E, πώς; Φτυστή η γιαγιά της Κάλας.


Χρυσούλα Κάλλας. Now we're being "callous."


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2021)

Μια φριχτή απόπειρα να συνδυαστεί άγαλμα της Κάλας με το κορίτσι του Γκολφίνγκερ.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2021)

Just as I thought I'd seen it all (in terms of statues and monuments), this comes along.

Erect Big Potato In Cyprus













Erect Big Potato in Cyprus gets hard laughs


A potato statue in Cyprus went viral on Wednesday just hours after it was erected by locals in Xylofagou, who said ridicule on social media was good publicity for the community




knews.kathimerini.com.cy


----------



## antongoun (Oct 15, 2021)

Κάπως μου θύμισε το ταφικό μνημείο του εικαστικού καλλιτέχνη Franz West στο Κεντρικό Κοιμητήριο της Βιέννης. Το είδα λίγες μέρες πριν από το -μεγαλύτερο- σοκ του πρώτου λοκντάουν, κι έτσι μπόρεσα και να το ξεχάσω, μέχρι τώρα που είδα (και) αυτή την πατάτα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2021)

antongoun said:


> μέχρι τώρα που είδα (και) αυτή την πατάτα.


Πατάτα δε λες τίποτα...πατατάρα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2021)

cougr said:


> Just as I thought I'd seen it all (in terms of statues and monuments), this comes along.
> 
> Erect Big Potato In Cyprus
> 
> ...




Μα πόσο μπροστά πια!






Close encounters of the fried kind:





Or boiled, or baked, or however you like them.


----------



## pontios (Oct 20, 2021)

Magpie barks like a dog.





The abandoned/rescued magpie's story.


----------



## pontios (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2021)

Frogue, Autumn Special Edition:


----------



## pontios (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2021)

Ο τίτλος του νήματος θα 'πρεπε να γίνει «I landed this funny thing in my early morning surfing on Facebook». Εδώ πάντως βλέπουμε μια από τις καλύτερες εκδηλώσεις του φαινομένου «διαφημιστής που το 'χει με τη γλώσσα». Ο Σκλαβενίτης ζητά 16 ανταγωνιστικούς ιδιωματισμούς.


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2022)

Από το Σαραντάκειο και τον Avonidas, μια αξιομνημόνευτη φρέσκια κοβιντοκαββαδιά:

ΤΟ ΡΑΜΠΙΝΤ

Απάνω μου έχω πάντοτε στην τσέπη μου ληγμένο
(για πόσα χρόνια τώρα πια, ένας Θεός το ξέρει)
ένα κινέζικο σελφ-τεστ, παλιό, συφοριασμένο
που απόναν παρακμιακό αγόρασα σπετσέρη.

Θυμάμαι, ως τώρα να ‘τανε, κειον το φαρμακοτρίφτη,
του Χρήστου από το Ρετιρέ ολόφτυστο σωσία,
πλάι σε αντισηπτικά και μάσκες στοιβαγμένες
να δίνει με βραχνή φωνή τούτη την αρμηνεία:

Ετούτο δω το ράπιντ τεστ που θέλεις ν’ αγοράσεις
να ξέρεις πλήρως ο ΕΟΠΥΥ ότι τ’ αποκηρύσσει
κι έχουν να λένε πως αυτοί που αρνητικό τους βγήκε
καθένας κάποιον άνθρωπο δικό του έχει κολλήσει.

Ο Μπόρις απ’ τον Κάρολο κόλλησε της Αγγλίας
και στο κρεβάτι κάθιδρος για νύχτες ξεφυσούσε·
κι ο Τράμπας τη Μελάνια του μια νύχτα του Οχτώβρη
με τα μικρά χεράκια του καθώς την ψηλαφούσε.

Ένας παπάς την παπαδιά και τ’ εκκλησίασμά του
κι ένας αντεμβολιαστής μι’ άτυχη κυρα-Σούλα.
Χέρι με χέρι ξέπεσε και στα δικά μου χέρια.
Πολλά ‘χω δει, μα τούτο δω μου φέρνει αναγούλα.

Σκύψε και δες τον στειλεό πόσο μακρύ τον έχει,
όχι, δεν είναι ρινικό! Από την άλλη βάλτο,
μα εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα για PCR να ψάξεις.
Πόσο έχει; Μόνο δυό ευρώ. Αφού το θέλεις πάρ’το.

Ένα σελφ τεστ έχω φτηνό, στην τσέπη μου κρυμμένο
που η ιδιοτροπία μ’ έσπρωξε και το ‘καμα δικό μου,
κι αφού ποτέ μου δε νοσώ, άνθρωπο να κολλήσω
φοβάμαι μήπως κάποτε το χώσω στον πρωκτό μου…

Νίκος Κοββιδίας


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2022)

Από περίπατο στο Facebook και τον τοίχο κάποιου Developer:


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2022)

@ pontios
I thought it may have been that Samurai guy with the baby cart.

Edit: (Lone- wolf and cub, it was called)


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2022)

Μιας και είναι στην επικαιρότητα εδώ στη Μελβούρνη ...

"Novax" Djokovic​


----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2022)

pontios said:


> Μιας και είναι στην επικαιρότητα εδώ στη Μελβούρνη ...
> "Novax" Djokovic​


That should be his new name. Όνομα και πράγμα, που λέμε.


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2022)

Re: Djokovic
It's probably the first time in his career that he's missed out on winning a tennis championship because of two lousy shots*.

* Oh, and a booster.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2022)

cougr said:


> That should be his new name. Όνομα και πράγμα, που λέμε.


No-vax Djo-covid


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2022)

Not funny, not in my email, but... ήθελα να το μοιραστώ και δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω. Σημείωση του template maker σε αγγλικό template ιαπωνικής σειράς (ή αλλιώς, τι μαθαίνει κανείς μεταφράζοντας):

(blond hair = In Japan, it's considered polite and respectful to dye your hair back to black before undertaking something formal like a job interview, attend a wedding, meeting somebody important.)


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> (blond hair = In Japan, it's considered polite and respectful to dye your hair back to black before undertaking something formal like a job interview, attend a wedding, meeting somebody important.)


Σε πολλά γυμνάσια και λύκεια της Ιαπωνίας, επιβάλλεται να έχουν οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες όχι μόνο μαύρα αλλά και ίσια μαλλιά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Not funny, not in my email, but... ήθελα να το μοιραστώ και δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω. Σημείωση του template maker σε αγγλικό template ιαπωνικής σειράς (ή αλλιώς, τι μαθαίνει κανείς μεταφράζοντας):
> 
> (blond hair = In Japan, it's considered polite and respectful to dye your hair back to black before undertaking something formal like a job interview, attend a wedding, meeting somebody important.)


Δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Είναι σα να έχει ενας Ευρωπαίος πράσινα μαλλιά. Σε πολλές δουλειές δεν πας έτσι για συνέντευξη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2022)

Ναι, είναι φοβερό, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ μου... το ξανθό απλά δεν υπάρχει εκεί, είναι τόσο ξένο όσο για εμάς το πράσινο ή το μοβ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2022)

Μου είχε πει μια γνωστή μου που πηγε Ιαπωνία για ένα συνέδριο πριν χρόνια και εχει μαλλιά σκούρα ξανθά/ ανοιχτά καστανά ότι έπιασε πολλές φορές στο δρόμο παιδάκια του σχολείου να την κοιτάνε και να γελάνε απο αμηχανία.


----------



## cougr (Jan 29, 2022)

Ενας αντιεμβολιαστής και ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός σταματούν μπροστά σε μια γέφυρα. Το ποτάμι από κάτω είναι γεμάτο κροκόδειλους και πιράνχας.
– Είναι γερή και ασφαλής η γέφυρα; ρωτάει ο αντιεμβολιαστής.
– Είναι ασφαλής κατά 99,999%, απαντάει ο μηχανικός.
– Δηλαδή υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο να πέσει; ρωτάει ξανά ο αντιεμβολιαστής.
– Ναι, μία στο εκατομμύριο, του λέει ο μηχανικός.
– Ωραία, απαντάει ο αντιεμβολιαστής. Τότε εγώ θα περάσω κολυμπώντας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2022)

Η αυθεντική κλίμακα μέτρησης χιονόπτωσης.
Σαν ν' ακούω ένα φιλαράκι που μου έκανε εντατικά μαθήματα για το βόρειο ιδίωμα και την προφορά του.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2022)

Έχω ξεραθεί λαίμαι, ο Δεληβοριάς ξεκαρδιστικός ως Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος μιμείται διάφορους ερμηνευτές δίνοντας συνέντευξη στον Αλευρά που 'ναι η Βίκυ Φλέσσα που μιμείται άλλους ερμηνευτές (NSFW):


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2022)

Να 'χαμε κι ίντα να 'χαμε;
Αργάτες νοματαίους
να βοηθούνε μια ολιά
με τσι καβαλαρέους





Take it to the bridge.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2022)

Νονκιχωτισμός (Don Quixote > Non Quixote)


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2022)

Αυτό θέλω να το ξεφυλλίσω με την ησυχία μου.

The 100 most influential historical pictures of all time​








The 100 most influential historical pictures of all time - Rare Historical Photos


TIME magazine decided to create a list of the 100 most influential pictures ever taken. They teamed up with curators, historians, photo editors, and famous photographers around the world for this task. "No formula makes for iconic photos," the editors said. "Some images are on our list because...




rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2022)

Το ξεφύλλισα εγώ, και από τις εκατό βρήκα εκείνη με το δυνατότερο μήνυμα. Είναι, νομίζω, η πιο εμβληματική για την παγκόσμια ιστορία —θα έλεγα καλύτερα για την πορεία του _χόμο σάπιενς_ πάνω σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη: η Ζωή νικά τον Θάνατο. Ο Έρωτας ως κατισχύουσα δύναμη. Make Love, Not War. «Και πάλι θα λατρέψει τη γυναίκα και θα την πλαγιάσει πάνου στα χόρτα καθώς που ετάχθη. Και θα λάβουνε τα όνειρα εκδίκηση, και θα σπείρουνε γενεές στους αιώνες των αιώνων!» «Αυξάνεσθε και πληθύνεσθε και κατακυριεύσατε την Γην».





Alfred Eisenstaedt. V-J Day In Times Square, 1945


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2022)

Eνώ εγώ θα διάλεγα αυτή εδώ, για να θυμόμαστε ότι υπάρχει πάντα η επόμενη κορυφή που μας περιμένει να την ανέβουμε


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2022)

Και φυσικά η φωτογραφία με τη σταγόνα το γάλα, που τη θυμάμαι από ένα βιβλιο που είχα μικρή, ίσως για συναισθηματικούς λόγους. Εγώ τη θεωρούσα φυσιολογική φωτογραφία δεν ήξερα την ιστορία της, και περασα τότε κάμποσο χρόνο να παρατηρώ σταγόνες που έπεφταν για να δω αν όντως πέφτουν έτσι (ήμουν περίεργο παιδί).


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2022)

Προς το παρόν, και για αντίστιξη, κάτι που δεν είναι όμορφο αλλά μπορεί να είναι πρακτικό. Οι βωμολοχίες στην Ευρώπη.


----------



## Katsik35 (Mar 31, 2022)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι μόνον στο ΗΒ υπάρχει το σεμνότυφο αστεράκι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2022)

Katsik35 said:


> Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι μόνον στο ΗΒ υπάρχει το σεμνότυφο αστεράκι.


Είναι η μόνη λέξη για την οποία έχτιζε τόσα χρόνια σεμνοτυφία ο δημιουργός του χάρτη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2022)

Macrokazantzon


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2022)

Όπως σχολίασε η Λεξιλόγα από την οποία το τσίμπησα, «Ισχύει και για τη μετάφραση».


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2022)

Για να καταλάβετε το αστείο, πρέπει να έχετε δει το Squid Game και να έχετε πάει σε ελληνική ανάσταση...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2022)

nickel said:


> Για να καταλάβετε το αστείο, πρέπει να έχετε δει το Squid Game και να έχετε πάει σε ελληνική ανάσταση...


To Squid Game δεν το έχω δει, αλλά σε ελληνική ανάσταση έχω πάει!


----------



## Marinos (May 1, 2022)

A truck loaded with thousands of copies of Roget's Thesaurus spilled its load leaving New York. Witnesses were stunned, startled, aghast, stupefied, confused, shocked, rattled, paralyzed, dazed, bewildered, surprised, dumbfounded, flabbergasted, confounded, astonished, and numbed.
https://twitter.com/DocAtCDI/status/1519677564574388224


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2022)

Το θυμήθηκε ένας φίλος στον Facebook. Εδώ το πλήρες άλμπουμ _Malkovich, Malkovich, Malkovich_, στο οποίο ο φωτογράφος Sandro Miller αναπαράγει 41 εμβληματικά πορτρέτα από την ιστορία της φωτογραφίας με βοήθεια την πλαστικότητα του προσώπου του μεγάλου ηθοποιού. Απολαύστε το με πολλές παύσεις.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2022)

ξεσπασμασάνα γιόγκα

*rage yoga**:* [reyj *yoh-*g_uh_] noun: a practice involving breath work, positional exercises, and the expressing of raw emotions with the goal of attaining good health and to become zen as f*uck. More than just a practice, Rage Yoga is an attitude and a method of connecting you to your most Badass Self.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2022)

Επιτέλους, ένα σπορ που μπορώ να διαπρέψω.


----------



## pontios (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Aug 1, 2022)

SBE said:


> Επιτέλους, ένα σπορ που μπορώ να διαπρέψω.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2022)

cougr said:


> Are you sure about that?



Στο κομμάτι της κραιπάλης. Στο κομμάτι της γυμναστικής μάλλον όχι.


----------



## cougr (Aug 23, 2022)

Δηλώσεις Ερντογάν για τους Έλληνες


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2022)

Αχ αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ τέλειο (και εννοείται δεν λέει αυτά που λέει ο υπότιτλος ).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 24, 2022)

Καλέ είναι σαν τα διάφορα με τον Χίτλερ που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2022)

Se non è vero, è ben trovato.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2022)

Δεδομένου ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι άμα τους ρωτήσεις τί αυτοκίνητο είδαν σου λένε ένα μπλε, ένα κόκκινο, η τοποθέτηση κατά χρώμα βολεύει πάρα πολύ.


----------



## cougr (Sep 17, 2022)

*Ham* is a hamlet near the town of Sandwich in Kent, England, within the parish of Northbourne.









Ham, Kent - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2022)

He said: "A couple of summers ago we had 300 Japanese visitors come to us as part of a madcap treasure hunt for a TV show. The reason they were coming to us was to take a picture of the Ham Sandwich sign, it was the natural end for the quest."

(The story behind the mysterious Kent village where the sign is more famous than the place)









The story behind the Kent village that lives in the shadow of its sign


Everyone's heard of the 'Ham Sandwich' sign, but the actual village itself is more of a mystery




www.kentlive.news


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2022)

κοψοχέρηδες


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2022)

Από την προς το παρόν μη αυτονομημένη κατηγορία «Πράγματα που βρήκα στα ΜΚΔ», αφίσα με ειρωνικές περιγραφές των μελών του ΝΑΤΟ η οποία κυκλοφόρησε στα 40 χρόνια από την ίδρυσή του:


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2022)

Αυτός που προσπαθεί να βρει άκρη με τον αμερικανό είναι ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2022)

nickel said:


> Από την προς το παρόν μη αυτονομημένη κατηγορία «Πράγματα που βρήκα στα ΜΚΔ», αφίσα με ειρωνικές περιγραφές των μελών του ΝΑΤΟ η οποία κυκλοφόρησε στα 40 χρόνια από την ίδρυσή του:
> 
> View attachment 7423


Την είχα προλάβει στα γραφεία μας! 

Αναρωτιέμαι τι αντιδράσεις θα προξενούσε αν κυκλοφορούσε σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2022)

Έχει πέσει πολλή νταουνιά στην Ντάουνινγκ Στριτ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 20, 2022)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το θέμα: είμαι ο μόνος που βλέπει το «Λιζ Τρας» γραμμένο στα ελληνικά και το προφέρει από μέσα του «Liz Trash»;


----------



## cougr (Oct 21, 2022)

Φαίνεται να προαλείφεται ξανά για τη θέση του πρωθυπουργού ο Μπόρις.


----------



## cougr (Oct 21, 2022)

@#1,168

For long stays we recommend the Buckingham Palace Royal Residence.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το θέμα: είμαι ο μόνος που βλέπει το «Λιζ Τρας» γραμμένο στα ελληνικά και το προφέρει από μέσα του «Liz Trash»;


Όχι, αλλά προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω γιατί μετά θα μου κάνει κάποιος ρελάνς με τον druggie.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2022)

O my steak is like a red, red rose
That’s newly sprung in June;
O my steak is like the melody,
That munching heard in tune.


----------

